# Antivirus Guide & User Reviews.



## d3p (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

As the old Antivirus thread was quite old, the thread has been closed. So it's the time for a new one, but not a poll type. 

Here user of the following anitvirus can post there comments as well as rate them *out of 5 *with their usage experience. I hope it will help some noob to a Pro to select a antivirus depending on his needs.

*AntiVirus Name*: 
*Free or Paid*: 
*Price in INR* [If Paid]:
*Protection Type*:

*Ratings out of 5. *
*User Friendly*:
*Detection Rate*:
*Price*:
*Overall*:

*Recommend to Use*: Yes or No [If No then mention the appropriate reason].
*Comments*: if any 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here goes mine.

*AntiVirus Name*: McAfee Total Protection 2011 3 Users 1 Year.
*Free or Paid*: Paid
*Price in INR* [If Paid]: Rs. 1950.00  
*Protection Type*: Includes antivirus for both X86 & X64 OS, Siteadvisor, Online Backup of 2GB per User, Mail Cleaner, Network Watch & of course Firewall too. 

*Ratings out of 5. *
*User Friendly*: 4
*Detection Rate*:4
*Price*:3
*Overall*:4

*Recommend to Use*: Yes, but user must be ready to Pay.

*Comments*: Simple & fast with no effect on system performance as well as powerful with real time scan.


----------



## rex (Apr 7, 2011)

*AntiVirus Name*: Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 
*Free or Paid*: Paid
*Price in INR* [If Paid]:1PC – Rs. 890 (1 Year), 3Pc – Rs. 1790 (1 Year)
*Protection Type*: Real-time proactive protection against all Internet threats, New Safe Surf feature, effective Parental Control, System Watcher technology, Safe Run mode for apps & websites, Firewall, supports x64 and x32 OS. 

*Ratings out of 5. *
*User Friendly*: 4
*Detection Rate*:5
*Price*:4
*Overall*:4.5

*Recommend to Use*: Yes! Yes!! Yes!!!
*Comments*: Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 has everything that you need to stay safe and secure while you're surfing the web. It provides constant protection for you and your family – whether you work, bank, shop or play online.

You can also go for a 30 days trial pack


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2011)

*AntiVirus Name:* Emsisoft Antimalware
*Free or Paid:* Freeware mode i.e. just scan & remove. no protection.
*Price in INR [If Paid]:*
*Protection Type:* A2 antispyware engine + Ikarus antivirus engine (only in paid version). no firewall.

*Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly:* 3.5
*Detection Rate:* 5
*Price:* 5
*Overall:* 4.5

*Recommend to Use:* Yes. as a support to standard AV. & better than MBAM.
*Comments:* no.1. in detection & false positive. & yes, it'll eat all your cracks, patches, etc for breakfast. it'll show threats in places where you can never expect. some of them are false positives.


----------



## jbohaj (Apr 28, 2011)

Please tell that, After Installation, what is the Size of KIS 2011 in the "Add & Remove Programs"?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 28, 2011)

jbohaj said:


> Please tell that, After Installation, what is the Size of KIS 2011 in the "Add & Remove Programs"?



It's not showing the size in my PC.

AntiVirus Name: Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]:3PC - 900/- 1 Year
Protection Type: Well almost everything that a Internet Security Suite should have.

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly: 4
Detection Rate:5
Price:5
Overall: 4.5

Recommend to Use: Yes. I'm using KIS from 2 years, and no virus, and no format after I installed KIS. Though as a user I also maintain my own security rather than just leaving everything for KIS

Comments: I found KIS the best after using many antivirus.


----------



## Dewey (Apr 29, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: avast! free antivirus
Free or Paid: free!!!! hurray
Price in INR [If Paid]: Rs. 000/-
Protection Type: provides everything what can be expected of a Internet antivirus suite, with firewall and Sandbox!!! 
also supports Real-time protection against all Internet threats(Web Reputation), easy Parental Control, siteblocking, BOOT time Scan, Firewall, supports x64 and x32 OS.
Ratings out of 5. 4.5
User Friendly: 4
Detection Rate: 4 Works fine for me 
Price: Rs. 000/-
Overall: Bingo Must free Use for all!!!

Recommend to Use: Yes 
Comments: i m using for quite some time and it is delivering what ought to be a driving force behind the idea of an Antivirus


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 30, 2011)

AntiVirus Name:Commodo Internet security
Free or Paid:Free
Price in INR [If Paid]:Nil
Protection Type:AV +Firewall+Def+Sandbox 

Ratings out of 5.  5
User Friendly:   4 
Detection Rate:5
Price:Nil
Overall:4 .5   

Recommend to Use: Yes or No [If No then mention the appropriate reason]. Yes
Comments: if any   -   Best freee AV, Firewall for free user,  Low memory usage[9MB idle](16+9MB ram  when scanning ), good detection ,


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 30, 2011)

^^^ It may also be worth mentioning that Comodo Internet Security is the ONLY one (AFAIK) as on date which is free for commercial use also... Others like Avast, AVG and Avira have free versions which are free for home use only...

Arun


----------



## keur (May 3, 2011)

Have any body tested avira yet>>>>>>coz its osme >>>

hi....d3p5kor.....macfee as i concern is an average performer...IN concern of AV compartive it has not defeat kaspersky in virus detection and false positive test......i think ...macfee...its not worth to go for ....


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2011)

@Keur: Please specify the Product names or even the link from where you got the info will be very helpful.

One more thing, select a antivirus is not like a Comparing Graphics Card where one has to win & other to loose.
IMO it doesn't make sense if you use a 9/10 anti virus & don't update regularly.

Regarding *Mcafee Total Protection* : I never had a single issue with it till date, thats the only reason i have given rating based on my experience.

*McAfee* is having lot of products like *Internet Security*, *Virus Scanner* etc etc.
If someone came across those products, feel free to post it here & make sure you write the proper product name.

*General Tips to get the max out your Anti Virus.*

*What makes a Antivirus better ??*
-> Daily Updates.

*What makes the user data safe ??*
->Dedicated scannings of the HDD, Thumb drives [Very much prone to get virus] & external HDD.

*Other things to consider is defragmentation & disk cleanup. Next is registry cleanup.*

Most of the times user faces a virus detection of *cracks* from Anti-Virus. It doesn't mean its the fault of your Antivirus.
IMO its upto you, whether you want to take risk or let it go.

*Note*: Talking about cracks,hacks or Piracy Stuffs in TDF is not allowed, so let it be kept low.


----------



## sygeek (May 3, 2011)

*AntiVirus Name*: Avast Free Antivirus
*Free or Paid*: Free
*Protection Type*: Script Shield, Site Blocking, SafeZone,  Antispam Measures, Firewall, Behavioral Shield, Intelligent Scanner and AutoSandbox and WebRep add-ons.

*Ratings*
*User Friendly*: 5/5
*Detection Rate*: 3/5
*Overall*: 4/5

*Recommend to Use*: Yes
*Comments*: The Best Free Alternative to other Anti-Viruses in the market if you don't want to shell out a thousand bucks. It is Simple, Fast and User-Friendly. Increases a little start-up time on my PC with old hardware but will work like a charm on a decent build computer.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 6, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: Avast, Malwarebytes, Comodo Firewall
Free or Paid:Free
Protection Type:Antivirus, Antispyware, Antimalware, firewall, Site advisor, Mail cleaner, network shield

Ratings out of 5.
User Friendly: 4.5
Detection Rate:4.5
Overall: 4.5

Recommend to Use: Definitely yes.
Comments: For the people who want to use the free solutions, this kind of setup including an antivirus, antimalware and a firewall is necessary. As far as paid suites are concerned, they provide all these in a single software.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 6, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> *AntiVirus Name*: Avast Free Antivirus
> *Free or Paid*: Free
> *Protection Type*: Script Shield, Site Blocking, SafeZone,  Antispam Measures,* Firewall, *Behavioral Shield, Intelligent Scanner and AutoSandbox and WebRep add-ons.
> 
> ...



Just for ur info

Free edition doesnt come with firewall 

Web Shield and Network shield is not a replacement for firewall[


What does "Network Shield" resident scanner do?

chk post from 

DavidR
avast! Übertechnical



> First avast's network shield is 'not' a firewall, only monitoring commonly exploited ports. If you firewall is worth its salt (I should hope it is much better than the network shield), the network shield shouldn't even get a look in as that should intercept these exploits and I haven't experienced any compatibility issues in a little over four and a half years I have been using avast.
> 
> My firewall Agnitum's Outpost Pro went through a spell of complaining about the network shield, but that was confirmed as a problem with OP and not avast's network shield, which has been corrected by Agnitum.
> 
> Should you temporarily disable your firewall and forget to enable it (or it is disabled by malware) then it would give limited protection on those ports that are monitored. If the network shield popped-up an alert it would act as an indicator that all might not be well with your firewall. So I would leave the belt and braces approach in place as it doesn't consume much in the way of resources.




so i suggest u to use a Firewall also


extra link

*forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=65129.0


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

*AntiVirus Name*: Avira Free Antivirus
*Free or Paid*: Free
*Protection Type*: AV, Spyware, and everything except Firewall

*Ratings*
*User Friendly*: 4/5
*Detection Rate*: 4/5
*Overall*: 4/5

*Recommend to Use*: Yes
*Comments*: I used KIS for 2 years and Norton (Paid) for a year. To be frank, i am quite satisfied with this and using it in both my home PC and office PC. Till today facing no issues. The best free AV i've ever come across. I suggest this to anyone who wants a good, not-so-annoying AV.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: Quickheal Antivirus Pro
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: MRP= Rs.999 but I bought it for Rs. 600 (1 user)
Protection Type:Firewall + Antivirus

Ratings out of 5.
User Friendly:4
Detection Rate:4.5
Price: 4
Overall: 4.25

Recommend to Use: Yes
Comments: if any : Its a good antivirus. Reccomended. Very light than the previous versions.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

^^ Quickheal is waste of money and it'll do nothing.

Read this : Quickheal anti virus review and everywhere in net, you can see someone whining about this rubbish AntiVirus.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Actullay, I find it good.

Yeah , many find it bad. ITs antimalware is very bad.

Overall, I find it a nice suite


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

^^ Not exactly. Here in B'lore you may hear ads in radio every single day and anyone who purchased and used it, never said "Its good or even OK". I myself tried the Trial and ended up in re-installing the OS. 

@thetechfreak

I advise you to switch to any other free AV too, instead of this crappy one. Just my 2 cents


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 7, 2011)

i have KIS 2011 BUILD 11.2.0.400. SINGLE USER 1YEAR.
now i have qns.
lets take a scenario

I have installed a single user KIS in my machine on day 1 of the month.(one use of LICENSE KEY done.)
on 2nd day i format the system and then again reinstall all the softwares and KIS also. so i need to proivide the license key again. (2nd use done)[.because i have not just simply uninstalled theproduct but wiped out everything from my HDD.]
After two months again i format the HDD and reinstall all the staffs along with KIS. so this is the 3rd use.

in this way i format the system several times and installed the product from the purchased cd again & again.

my qns is 
when i uninstall just the KIS with OS remaining intact i am checking the box "save activation data" option. So next time the activation is happening automatically. 

But when i format the HDD as a whole there is no scope of checking that option at all.
In that case KIS needs to be activated by typing the ACTIVATION KEY i have purchased. 
1)how many times THAT can be done from my purchased CD , i.e. installing where the scope of checking the option "save activation data" does not arise at all?

2)what if i have purchased or upgrade into a whole new machine, will then the server allow installation with the same activation key? 

So finally it comes down like this :

CASE A ) uninstall KIS checking the option "save activation data" . next activation will happen automatically .
CASE B ) format HDD, no scope of checking the option "save activation data", next installation from same cd and activation will happen after typing the ACTIVATION KEY with so and so days left.(how many times?)
CASE C ) upgraded or purchased new system , Installation will take place from the same CD purchased with ACTIVATION key typed in with so and so daysleft.(true or false)

pls do not mind for such a long qn thread. but i need to know. and requesting to answer point by point.


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2011)

^^You can deactivate the products before you format each time.


----------



## Gaurav265 (May 7, 2011)

I use k7 antivirus now in trial mode and buy after trial expire.this nice i like it its detection is very good.


----------



## Anish (May 8, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: K7 Total security
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: Rs. 600 (3 user | 1year)
Protection Type: Total security (AV+Spyware+Firewall)

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly: 4.5
Detection Rate:4.5
Price:5
Overall:4.7

Recommend to Use: Obvious from the ratings YES
Comments: uses low system memory, doesn't slow down logon time(some av slows down the logon time like kaspersky[it occured for me])


Does any one use MS Security essentials? If so please rate it


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2011)

@avichandana20000, usually antivirus license have an data of subscription & when it ends. so, you may format the machine but can't alter the date of expiry. but as your A/V ships with a serial, i am not sure. also the license agreement says 1 license 1 pc. so you use or your friend but can't (shouldn't) be used in both machine at same time.

if you upgrade your machine, you may reinstall OS as there maybe some compatibility problem. & so new installation of A/V


----------



## ico (May 18, 2011)

*Best Free AntiVirus:* Avira AntiVir Free
*2nd Best Free AntiVirus:* Avast Free

*Best paid AntiVirus:* Avira AntiVir and Eset NOD32.

*Best lightweight and hassle-free Internet Security:* Eset Smart Security

*Best Free Firewall:* Comodo Firewall

Kaspersky Internet Security is very good but very heavy on resources too. Then you also have McAfee, Norton etc.

----

*What I use?*

Two machines have Avira AntiVir. One machine has Avast.


----------



## d3p (May 18, 2011)

meetdenis said:


> I am using the freeware version of QuickHeal from one of Digit's DVD's. Although, I have not faced any issues, I am not able to update the virus database as its freeware. I feel its only a matter of time before some fresh virus sneaks past QH and infects my system.
> 
> So, which antivirus would you suggest which is
> . free
> ...



This gonna work out for you....



furious_gamer said:


> *AntiVirus Name*: Avira Free Antivirus
> *Free or Paid*: Free
> *Protection Type*: AV, Spyware, and everything except Firewall
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (May 18, 2011)

meetdenis said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I use the Windows Firewall. Have not faced any trouble so far.
> You think I need a separate firewall?


Personally speaking, I don't feel the need of any separate firewall. Too much of hassle configuring them. I only use an AntiVirus.  and Windows Firewall in Windows 7 is enough for me.


----------



## desai_amogh (May 18, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> *AntiVirus Name*: Avira Free Antivirus
> *Free or Paid*: Free
> *Protection Type*: AV, Spyware, and everything except Firewall
> 
> ...



me too a 4.5 for Avira.. Have used it over 6 months and recommend it to every one who wants free AV..
I used Avast too was good but ate too much memory on my old system.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 18, 2011)

Avira, running solid for a few months and no re-install XP till today. Will suggest that to Eugene if he feels KAV is heavy in resources.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

IMO Avira + Comodo is best combination for home security.


----------



## desai_amogh (May 19, 2011)

I feel Free AVs like avira, Avast are just as good as their paid counterparts.. and if you use apps like malwarebytes, and a good firewall.. you don't need to pay for anything.. 
And if you still get in trouble apps like Combofix (from Bleeping computer) which takes care of most of the common infections ...


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> I feel Free AVs like avira, Avast are just as good as their paid counterparts.. and if you use apps like malwarebytes, and a good firewall.. you don't need to pay for anything..
> And if you still get in trouble apps like Combofix (from Bleeping computer) which takes care of most of the common infections ...


They are not just good. I would say that they are better than many paid ones.


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Used quite a few over the past couple of years. Here's a summary of them:-



*AntiVirus Name*
|
*Avast*
*Free or Paid*
|Free
*Price in INR*
|NA
*Protection Type*
|Realtime
*User Friendly*
|5
*Detection Rate*
|4.5
*Price*
|5
*Overall*
|5
*Recommend to Use*
|
*Yes*
*Comments*|For me the best free AV. Very light on resources too. Advanced users can tweak some settings to achieve greater level of protection. I am yet to get any problems for this. In our office environment that's an achievement in itself.




*AntiVirus Name*
|
*Microsoft Security Essentials*
*Free or Paid*
|Free
*Price in INR*
|NA
*Protection Type*
|Realtime
*User Friendly*
|4
*Detection Rate*
|4.5
*Price*
|5
*Overall*
|4.5
*Recommend to Use*
|
*Yes*
*Comments*|Pretty good. Although there's not much to tweak here. Solid, no-fuss AV. One downside: it has crashed at least 2 systems in our office. Can be hard on system resources sometimes.




*AntiVirus Name*
|
*Panda Internet Security 2010*
|
*Panda Cloud Antivirus Pro*
*Free or Paid*
|Paid but got free for one year during Windows 7 launch in 2009.|Paid but won a free licence for one year.
*Price in INR*
|NA|NA
*Protection Type*
|Realtime|Realtime
*User Friendly*
|3.5|4
*Detection Rate*
|4|4
*Price*
|NA|NA
*Overall*
|3.5|4
*Recommend to Use*
|
*No|No (Yes for free version)*
*Comments*|What I say. I got the IS free but couldn't utilize it for than one and half month. It was too protective and even kept on stopping Winamp from performing , among all things! Firewall was not good like most other AV security suites. Was quite powerful though with lots of settings to tweak. But Panda gave an overall bad impression to me. 

Regarding Cloud AV, I currently have this installed in my home PC along with Mamutu and Comodo Internet Security. It has corrupted all my Windows Gadgets (Again, among all things!!! See screenshot). Couple of useful features are Autorun disable and USB drive vaccination. I won't recommend to pay for it, but the free version is OK to use. It provides good protection and novice users don't need to tweak anything, just install and use.


*NOTE:* The latest Panda 2011 is getting good scores all around but I don't have the guts to test it. Someone may try.


_Will post some more tomorrow._


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> One downside: it has
> crashed at least 2 systems in our office


 Most of Microsoft stuff crash especially when a pc crashes. So its normal.





			
				 Skud said:
			
		

> Regarding Cloud AV, I currently have
> this installed in my home PC along with
> Mamutu and Comodo Internet
> Security


 Even I think they are not properly optimised not fully usefull for us.





			
				 Skud said:
			
		

> NOTE: The latest Panda 2011 is getting good scores all around but I don't
> have the guts to test it. Someone may
> try.


 I suggest you to avoid it till they improve current shortfalls.


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Most of Microsoft stuff crash especially when a pc crashes. So its normal. Even I think they are not properly optimised not fully usefull for us. I suggest you to avoid it till they improve current shortfalls.




Ah, I think you get me wrong. Actually it was the MSE which was making the system crash. disabled it from auto starting, then uninstalled => problem solved.


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2011)

*AntiVirus Name*: Norton Internet Security 2011
*Free or Paid*: Paid
*Price in INR* [If Paid]:Rs 950 for 1year(1PC)
*Protection Type*:    * Antivirus
    * Antispyware
    * Antirootkit
    * Smart Firewall
    * Network Mapping & Monitoring
    * Parental Controls
    * Norton Safe Web
    * Anti-Spam
    * Identity Protection

*
Ratings out of 5*: 5/5
*User Friendly*: 4.5/5
*Detection Rate:*5/5
*Price*:3/5
*Overall*:4.5
*
Recommend to Use*: Yes 
*Comments*:Best Internet security i ever used.


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

^^ what about eating up of system resources????
How much RAM it uses???


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2011)

Its very light to the system.It eats only 74mb ram while full scanning.


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

Tenida said:
			
		

> Its very light to the system.It eats only 74mb ram while full scanning.


Well it will be light when it start to use about 4MB when in idle state.  
Until then its resource hungry for me.


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention one point: Panda Cloud AV is very light on resources. Just 30-40 mb while scanning and some 10-20 mb at idle!!! I have even seen its 2 processes consuming less than 10 mb at times. So on older systems it might just be the perfect companion.


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2011)

Norton is good for me and detection rate is excellent.


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Tenida, stick with what you have found suitable for you. There's nothing like best and worst antivirus or security suite. And none of them are foolproof. If Norton works for you, just stick with it.


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2011)

Hello i have said good for me just look at my above post and then comment.I am not telling everybody to use norton, if i said so wats harm in that!!


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

Tenida said:
			
		

> Hello i have said good for me just look at my above post and then comment.Why you are so bother about that.I am not telling everybody to use norton, if i said so wats harm in that!!


Bro Skud is just giving you a advice and that too nice one. Why are you being offensive. Yeah I know that its best for you but its not good for everyone its just that simple. Everyone has his own personal choice and there is nothing wrong with that. Just be cool.


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2011)

And i have valid reason to liking NIS 2011 over KIS 2011.So in my* own view* its quite good.



gameranand said:


> Bro Skud is just giving you a advice and that too nice one. Why are you being offensive. Yeah I know that its best for you but its not good for everyone its just that simple. Everyone has his own personal choice and there is nothing wrong with that. Just be cool.




But i have said its my personal view.Bro.*Everyone has his own personal choice and there is nothing wrong with that. *( That's I wanted to say)


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Cool down guys. We are not experts here so no hard feelings. Everybody is airing their personal experiences. Just chill.


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2011)

Hehehe cool namacool  de la grandi mephistopheles  yak yak !!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 27, 2011)

Anyone using Outpost free security suite?


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

Used only the firewall. For me the best firewall out there. Never failed in ShieldsUp or any other tests. But Comodo always fails in ShieldsUp even after manually configuring it. No such hassles with Outpost ever. Actually this was the very first firewall I have used way back in 2002 when it was known as Agnitum Outpost Forewall. It was much leaner and speedier then. Slowly slowly it started putting on junk like the antispyware which is of no use.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 27, 2011)

outpost antimalware is not so bad, better than rising/comodo [no offense comodo lovers].....

check this.....

Virus Bulletin : VB100 award - latest comparative

me, using that with Avast free....no problem for a long time.......

BTW, anyone used *F-secure IS*??? i got 1 giveaway, using it also on other windows installation, everywhere [virusbtn/av-comparative/av-test etc. ] it got good ratings.... but never see that someone using it....


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

^^Actually in everyday usage I have never seen it to be very effective. I am using Outpost since 2002 and tracked their progress fairly well. It might be better than comodo etc. but not up to the mark IMO.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 27, 2011)

Net protector anti virus 2011
price: 450
Didnt use on the recommendation of forum users. So no one buy this.
If some one does have it please report on this thread.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Cool Comps said:
			
		

> So no one buy this.
> If some one does have it please report
> on this thread.


 I almost bought it for my laptop. The salesman almost succeded in pursuing me to buy it.
Then it clicked my mind, I havent heard anyone reccomend it.
Came out of the shop with a frown.

ontopic-
can anyone do a detailed of Avira paid version?


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

*AntiVirus Name*
|
*McAfee® VirusScan® Enterprise*
*Free or Paid*
|Paid
*Price in INR*
|No idea. Its the AV used by our office.
*Protection Type*
|Realtime, antispyware module included.
*User Friendly*
|3
*Detection Rate*
|3
*Price*
|NA
*Overall*
|3
*Recommend to Use*
|
*No*
*Comments:-* Tested this since version 8.5. The latest 8.8 seems to improve somewhat, but the previous 8.7i was a hell to use. The realtime engine is amongst the weakest I have seen. Never really bothered to catch the autorun viruses in pendrives. Detection rate is fairly low even compared to the free AV.  All in all, avoid it at any cost.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 4, 2011)

AV-Test.org · Tests of Anti-Virus- and Security-Software

watch this, Mcafee/ Comodo failed...... !!!!!!


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

No surprises...


----------



## gameranand (Jun 4, 2011)

TBH Comodo has best Firewall their Security suite isn't that good. I only use Comodo Firewall and I can tell that its one of the best.


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

Comodo Firewall is pretty good although I have found Outpost to be better. Only problem I have found is that even after tweaking Defense+ just keep on asking too much question.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 4, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> Comodo Firewall is pretty good although I have found Outpost to be better. Only problem I have found is that even after tweaking Defense+ just keep on asking too much question.


About questions. Yes it does ask a lot of em but I feel protected with this.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

why go for comodo or these newcomers when you get solid A/V protection from Avast/Avira for free (though comodo a few others are free too). best is to use Combo Security Suite (AV+Firewall+Antimalware) rather than Internet Security Suite.

comodo's detection wasn't high & still the same. for hassle free A/V, MSE is the choice.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 4, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> why go for comodo or these newcomers when you get solid A/V protection from Avast/Avira for free (though comodo a few others are free too). best is to use Combo Security Suite (AV+Firewall+Antimalware) rather than Internet Security Suite.


Well I personally prefer different protection from different companies. Like Firewall from Comodo, AV from Avira or Avast, Anti Spyware from Spybot Search and Destroy.


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

Outpost asks lesser questions but protection level is more or less same. With Comodo, I sometimes feels its a bit paranoid!!! But yes, its solid.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I personally prefer different protection from different companies. Like Firewall from Comodo, AV from Avira or Avast, Anti Spyware from Spybot Search and Destroy.



thats exactly what i told. a combination of security products from different companies. 



Skud said:


> Outpost asks lesser questions but protection level is more or less same. With Comodo, I sometimes feels its a bit paranoid!!! But yes, its solid.



ZoneAlarm, Comodo & Outpost (not to miss OnlineArmour) are all top Firewalls. & their free solutions are the same as their paid ones. just after paying you get some extra features that you may never use.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 5, 2011)

IObit software released their anti-malware software..... they have both free and paid versions........ check...

IObit Malware Fighter | Free Anti-Malware | Free Trojan Remover - IObit


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

thats a crap. used security 360 & the early beta of Malware Fighter. nothing changed. never detected anything. Super Antispyware, Malwarebytes Antimalware, Emsisoft Antimalware work much better & detects spywares. will wait for a good review from CNet or Softpedia.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 5, 2011)

*AntiVirus Name:* Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 - 1 User License
*Free or Paid:* Paid
*Price in INR [If Paid]:* Got it from eBay India and AFAIR around 450 bucks
*Protection Type:* Complete Internet Security with Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware

*Ratings out of 5:*
*User Friendly:* 5
*Detection Rate:* 5
*Price:* 4
*Overall:* 4.5

*Recommend to Use:* Yes
*Comments:* Sometimes Update Process is Resource Hungry and Anti-Spyware needs improvement. Firewall and Anti-Virus are more than AWESOME

_P.S.: I also recommend Bit Difender because of its Awesome Detection Rate_


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

mrintech said:
			
		

> Recommend to Use: Yes


 I answer this as no.

Its update system needs a complete over haul. Never get speed above 20 kbps.
So I will term the current KIS as #fail.
No offence


----------



## mrintech (Jun 5, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I answer this as no.
> 
> Its update system needs a complete over haul. Never get speed above 20 kbps.
> So I will term the current KIS as #fail.
> No offence



Seems like you had a very bad experience with KIS 

Anyways it's great for me


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 5, 2011)

ya.... kaspersky update is quite slow, and it also make my pc quite slow...... other things are good, they should think about make it lite.....


----------



## sygeek (Jun 5, 2011)

The only Anti-virus worth using nowadays is Microsoft Security Essentials else you are just use infected PenDrives and download "bad" stuff which contain them. I've hardly encountered any virus these many years except some infected pen drives which were later vaccinated with Panda USB Vaccine. Else if you still encounter them, well I can just call you an average user for now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

When I gave Panda USB vaccine a try I found it slow.(erratic performance)

BTW. the built in USB drive protector in Quick Heal is very good. Its very fast and scans most Pen-Drives in no time. The detection is also very good.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 5, 2011)

:O Panda USB vaccine is a very small software without any resource hog. It runs fine on my crapware, not slow at all!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 5, 2011)

Using Eset smart security for the past 4 years... PC s safe n Sound...


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2011)

I use No Autorun + Avira AntiViR Free + Comodo + Malware Byets Antimalware + All Latest OS and applications updates and this kept me safe so far


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 6, 2011)

^^^^good combination...... but i think  antivir free can blocks autorun.inf from pen drive automatically.......and i do not like comodo..... to much questions  BTW, everybody has his personal choice.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2011)

@topgear
Add Spybot Search & Destroy to you're combination to do the occasional scan
It is slow. But those guys are in serious shortage of money.

Overall, I think its very good. The "immunising" of browsers seems to help a lot too.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^^^good combination...... but i think  antivir free can blocks autorun.inf from pen drive automatically.......and i do not like comodo..... to much questions  BTW, everybody has his personal choice.....



Yes Avira free can stop the autorun.inf and of all the AV's i used till date, i feel Avira is good and not irritating as much as Kaspersky or Avast used to.


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^^^good combination...... but i think  antivir free can blocks autorun.inf from pen drive automatically.......and i do not like comodo..... to much questions  BTW, everybody has his personal choice.....





thetechfreak said:


> @topgear
> Add Spybot Search & Destroy to you're combination to do the occasional scan
> It is slow. But those guys are in serious shortage of money.
> 
> Overall, I think its very good. The "immunising" of browsers seems to help a lot too.



I use No Autorun as a double protection - had an incident where I've load all apps and games and it took 2 days as I've to delete HDD partions beacuse of a virus that spread through USB flash drive.

Spybot S&D was once my most favorite app but with it's HUGE database the scanning speed  is now too slow and this puts heavy load on my old rig - so I don't use it. They need to revamp the scanning engine.

BTW, Here's some more security apps you guys might find interesting 

Dr.Web CureIt
SpywareBlaster
SuperAntispyware


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 7, 2011)

^^^^
spybot now claming......



> Spybot-Search & Destroy 2.0 beta has a modern appearance but it isn't just the design that has changed. *Discover the fast performance*, enjoy the completely automated updates and new command center that will suit both new and advanced users.



The home of Spybot-S&D!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> Spybot S&D was once my most favorite
> app but with it's HUGE database the
> scanning speed is now too slow and
> this puts heavy load on my old rig - so
> ...


 Actually it keeps proccesor usage 100% in most pc's but still has no real speed.
Lets see what version 2.0 do


----------



## monkey (Jun 7, 2011)

My KIS 2011 subscription is expiring and I am thinking of shifting to BitDefender. KIS slows down the booting time and its upgradation process is not very smooth. So is shifting to BitDefender a good idea?


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

I had problems with both BitDefender 2010 and 2011. They both brought my PC to its knees upon installation. Somehow managed to uninstall them and never ever gone back to them. So almost no idea about them but their free version was good and much lighter on resource.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Actually it keeps proccesor usage 100% in most pc's but still has no real speed.
> Lets see what version 2.0 do



yep, that's why I've stopped using it.



Tech.Masti said:


> ^^^^
> spybot now claming......
> 
> The home of Spybot-S&D!



thanks for the info - will check that out


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

It has improved over version 1. On a Q9550 system, CPU usage doesn't cross 50% while running a system scan. Scan speeds are slow though. Immunization process have become painfully slower, but at least it guarantees safety of your browsers. At idle 6 processes run in the background which chew some 130mb of RAM with little or no CPU utilization. During scanning 2 more processes run which eat more RAM but nothing significant in a modern PC. All in on, a much improved product which has become somewhat slower.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 8, 2011)

@monkey, I am using BitDefender on a couple of systems. It is okay, performance is decent. System is new so if you are having a oldish system, it is better if you download and try the 30day trial before purchase... One downside for me is that it does not allow me to disable the recommendation for full scan every 15 days... The full scan takes some time, so I would prefer once a month or so, but BDIS will give a warning in the system tray if full scan is not done once in 15 days...

Arun


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 8, 2011)

monkey said:


> My KIS 2011 subscription is expiring and I am thinking of shifting to BitDefender. KIS slows down the booting time and its upgradation process is not very smooth. So is shifting to BitDefender a good idea?



if you want to use paid antivirus, use ESET..... very light on system, and quite good ratings from independent labs..... install and forget..... firewall is also hassle free.....


----------



## monkey (Jun 8, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> if you want to use paid antivirus, use ESET..... very light on system, and quite good ratings from independent labs..... install and forget..... firewall is also hassle free.....




For 3 computers its for 2,155/- which is quite expensive. Bitdefender is for 750/- only.


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

For 3 computers???


----------



## TheMost (Jun 9, 2011)

monkey said:


> For 3 computers its for 2,155/- which is quite expensive. Bitdefender is for 750/- only.



However Bitdefender isn't worth having !


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd suggest to go for Kaspersky


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ Resource hungry and updating definitions is a painful task. I used it and still using it for one of the PC (my uncle's one), because in my hometown it's a myth that paid AV will delete virus, but free AV will not delete it and gives you false alarm always.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 9, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Resource hungry and updating definitions is a painful task. I used it and still using it for one of the PC (my uncle's one), because in my hometown it's a myth that paid AV will delete virus, but free AV will not delete it and gives you false alarm always.



THats wierd 1 ha ha

Really weird !!

Tell ur uncle to install VIPRE !
Really powerfull AV but lot of false positives .. Even shoots Down Drivers as keyloggers ! nad trojan horse
He would be much happy if he got his drivers killed with a Paid AV


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

Now that's something. Regarding Kaspersky, I am yet to find a fault with both its Paid and free CBE version.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2011)

I think, with AV there can be only one suggestion given, try it out and choose one with your experience.

Otherwise this battle of AV's will never end.


----------



## monkey (Jun 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> For 3 computers???



Yes, I have 2 desktops and 1 laptop.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 9, 2011)

monkey said:


> For 3 computers its for 2,155/- which is quite expensive. Bitdefender is for 750/- only.



 its costly man, didn't know that.....


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 9, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @Keur: Please specify the Product names or even the link from where you got the info will be very helpful.
> 
> One more thing, select a antivirus is not like a Comparing Graphics Card where one has to win & other to loose.
> IMO it doesn't make sense if you use a 9/10 anti virus & don't update regularly.
> ...



Dude I got a Mcafee Security Center Disk with my Dell XPS 15 laptop and 15 months subscription too.I'm very happy with the product but I'm having a problem since few days.The download of updates is taking an awful ot of time(2 hrs) and sometimes the update download percentage even backtracks.I've checked and my internet connection is running fine.I've a BSNL unlilmited plan and get average download speeds of around 60kBps. Please help!!!


----------



## d3p (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ 2hrs is completely awful. AFAIK mcafee updations are completely hassle-less.

Check if any FUP are applicable on your BSNL Plan or test the bandwidth in *Speedtest* while updating.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 9, 2011)

*What is your anitivirus software ??*

Lets make this simple !

What is your anitivirus software ??

If u have separate Antivirus and firewall then post them too ...
Also the Version whether is is antivirus or Internet security suite 

eg ;

Norton Internet security 2011

eg ;

Avira Free + Comodo Free + Malwarebytes


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 9, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ 2hrs is completely awful. AFAIK mcafee updations are completely hassle-less.
> 
> Check if any FUP are applicable on your BSNL Plan or test the bandwidth in *Speedtest* while updating.


I've checked all of that.My internet works perfectly fine.The most weird thing is that the downloading update percentage backtracks randolmly(for eg. it goes from 58% to 24%)


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

lovedonator said:
			
		

> I've checked all of that.My internet works perfectly fine.The most weird thing is that the downloading update percentage backtracks randolmly(for eg. it goes from 58% to 24%)


What the heck??? It goes from 58% to 24% what kind of progress is that. Thats freakin awful. Well I use Avira and never faced a problem like that. Few McAfee users have problems like that.


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

McAfee has many problems but never face anything like this. Is it some program update instead of signature update? Are you logged in as Administrator?


----------



## d3p (Jun 9, 2011)

What is your Product name ???

P.S - Post it correctly.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 9, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: KIS 2011
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: Rs 750 for 3 User
Protection Type:AV, Firewall, Sandboxing etc.

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly:5
Detection Rate:5
Price:5
Overall:5

Recommend to Use: Yes or No [If No then mention the appropriate reason]. Yes
Comments: Its the best AV you can get.

AntiVirus Name: QuickHeal Total Security 2010
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: Rs 5k for 5 user
Protection Type:AV, Firewall, System Speedup(it does the opposite)etc.

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly:2
Detection Rate:2
Price:0
Overall:0


Recommend to Use: Yes or No [If No then mention the appropriate reason]. No, it scans the memory everytime it has to scan a file and thats very time consuming and irritating.
Comments: Slows down the system and is literally trash. Don't take it even for free.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ Exactly what i said.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2011)

Quickheal is a crap in my opinion. We've it in our office. And it doesn't detect a single virus. Whereas housecall or malwarebytes catches many.


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

I think we rather call it "Quick Heel"


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> McAfee has many problems but never face anything like this. Is it some program update instead of signature update? Are you logged in as Administrator?



It could be a Program update as I have installed Mcafee from the Disk I got with my laptop sothe version maybe a bit old.And yes I'm logged in as administrator



d3p5kor said:


> What is your Product name ???
> 
> P.S - Post it correctly.



Mcafee Security Center


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 10, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: Avast! Free Antivirus
Free or Paid: Free
Price in INR [If Paid]: N/A
Protection Type: AV, sandbox, browser add-on

Ratings out of 5.
User Friendly: 5
Detection Rate: 4
Price: 5
Overall:4

Recommend to Use: Yes.
Comments: Really good hassle-free antivirus software. Basic protection and less disk space usage. Does *not* slow down computers as Kaspersky and Norton do (at least on my PC with 1 gig RAM).


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

lovedonator said:


> Mcafee Security Center



Does it got validity left out means do you have the account active ?

Check in the McAfee Login page -> Account -> Subscription status.

AFAIK, McAfee has closed serving security centre from last one year. Not sure, but looking for it. I will update, once i get some proof.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 11, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> AntiVirus Name: Avast! Free Antivirus
> Free or Paid: Free
> Price in INR [If Paid]: N/A
> Protection Type: AV, sandbox, browser add-on
> ...



should be *does not*..... Avast is one of the most lightest antivirus available....


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> should be *does not*..... Avast is one of the most lightest antivirus available....


+1. And one of the best anti-virus I've ever used.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> Quickheal is a crap in my opinion. We've it in our office. And it doesn't detect a single virus


 I disagree.

I have been using Quick Heal for last 2 years in my laptop. And it actually performs quite well. It detects 90% of viruses and kills them.
Maybe it isnt very effective in a PC which is already infected



			
				 krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> Whereas housecall or malwarebytes catches many.


 Housecall is a Online AV so it is bound to catch many AV. Its a great online AV tool. 
Whereas, Malware-bytes has always been my favourite to clean virus infected PC's


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 11, 2011)

Yup..!! I use KIS @ Home. But on office we have Quick Heal, they installed it just after installing Win XP on this lappy. But it's totally infected, and quick heal doesn't even catch one.

Tried with malwarebytes and it caught many.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 11, 2011)

^^ I know. I installed quickheal on my laptop after reformatting but it still couldn't detect viruses. The only reason quickheal sells is because the local engineer etc. guys get commission for selling quickheal. Just look at how much they advertise - magazines, radio etc. etc. for useless software. I've used avast as well and I will take avast any day instead of quickheal even if I get it for free.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 11, 2011)

avast/avira >>> net protector & quick heal.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 11, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Does it got validity left out means do you have the account active ?
> 
> Check in the McAfee Login page -> Account -> Subscription status.
> 
> AFAIK, McAfee has closed serving security centre from last one year. Not sure, but looking for it. I will update, once i get some proof.



Yup,it shows that my product is valid for 415 days more.I got the disk with my Dell XPS L502x which I've purchased just a month ago.


----------



## d3p (Jun 11, 2011)

write a mail to McAfee support.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

Cybertonic said:
			
		

> The only
> reason quickheal sells is because the
> local engineer etc. guys get
> commission for selling quickheal


 
You probably havent used it extensively enough that you are commenting like this.

I have noticed it is uneffective in virus infected. In clean pc with a good ammount of ram it works fine.
For virus infected pc's Malwarebytes and Housecall are things to use.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 12, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> should be *does not*..... Avast is one of the most lightest antivirus available....


Yeah. Corrected it. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 15, 2011)

Kaspersky 2012 products final released......

Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 & Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2012 - The Best of Both Worlds!
Kaspersky : Trial Versions


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> You probably havent used it extensively enough that you are commenting like this.
> 
> I have noticed it is uneffective in virus infected. In clean pc with a good ammount of ram it works fine.
> For virus infected pc's Malwarebytes and Housecall are things to use.



Dude i've used it for an year on all my home computers (i bought a five user license). It requires a decent setup at least. Old laptops,computers and netbooks slow down even more because of it. I installed it on a reformatted  laptop and netbook and the systems slowed down quite a bit. Also everytime we i needed to scan any file it always scanned the memory first  (which was extremely irritating). So lets just say, my experience with quickheal =


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Have a similar experience some time back.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Dude i've used it for an year on all my home computers (i bought a five user license). It requires a decent setup at least. Old laptops,computers and netbooks slow down even more because of it. I installed it on a reformatted  laptop and netbook and the systems slowed down quite a bit. Also everytime we i needed to scan any file it always scanned the memory first  (which was extremely irritating). So lets just say, my experience with quickheal =


+1. I had a nightmare installing the 60-day trial that came with Digit. Although their customer support is excellent (with call support for all users).


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2011)

netprotect 2011 was installed in uncle's PC (P4 with 256Mb ram & lot of corrupted files).

1st scan with MBAM: 35 infections inc some registry keys. removed.
2nd scan: Emsisoft AM: lots of infections (missed by MBAM)
3rd Scan: Avast Free & 6 files detected.

emsisoft scan is still going on as PC is slow like hell. net protect is a damn virus. kicked it out.


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,

I have Windows 7 and norton antivirus 2011

I have just installed COMODO Firewall. In which mode should it be run? Should I disable windows firewall?

I have Norton antivirus 2011--does it have firewall? Can I upgrade to Norton internet security OR antivirus 2011 is okay/sufficient??

Should I use MALWAREBYTES in addition to antivirus 2011?


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2011)

Disable Windows Firewall and use comodo firewall.

If you bought only Norton antivairus you should use comodo along with it but if you have bought Norton Internet Security then no need to use comodo.

You can use MALWAREBYTES antimalware with any of these


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks.

Which is better---malwarebytes OR Emisoft antimalware?
Can I use both of them?

Hi,
Which is better---Speed my PC OR Tune Up Utilities 2011?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2011)

i use both. Malwarebytes detection is solid. hardly any false positive. Emsisoft's 1/4th warning are falsepositive but scanning is fast & can scan inside compressed files. use both as a scanner or you may go for full version of Malwarebytes.

TuneUp Utilities FTW. anyday. everyday.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

joshiks7 said:
			
		

> Which is better---malwarebytes OR Emisoft antimalware?


Malwarebytes.


			
				joshiks7 said:
			
		

> Can I use both of them?


Yes.


			
				joshiks7 said:
			
		

> Which is better---Speed my PC OR Tune Up Utilities 2011?


TuneUp Utilities. But I usually use seperate programs for all utilities and get the job done for free. Like Glary Utilities, Ccleaner, Auslogics Disk Defrag.


----------



## Skud (Jun 21, 2011)

joshiks7 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Which is better---malwarebytes OR Emisoft antimalware?
> Can I use both of them?



No experience of Malwarebytes but Emsisoft is very very good.




> Hi,
> Which is better---Speed my PC OR Tune Up Utilities 2011?




TuneUp.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> TBH Comodo has best Firewall their Security suite isn't that good. I only use Comodo Firewall and I can tell that its one of the best.



^^ Agree with you on this. Have been using it for quite some time now and happy with the results so far.

AntiVirus Name:Bit Scan
Free or Paid:Free(Got it from friend who had some licenses to share)
Price in INR [If Paid]:NA
Protection Type:AV

Ratings out of 5. 2/5
User Friendly:Yes
Detection Rate:Ok
Price:NA
Overall:OK

Recommend to Use: No
Comments: Even though it doesn't slow up the PC I find that at times its detection rate is not that good.

Looking for a change should I opt for *Avira or Avast? *


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 21, 2011)

Bitscan.... Never heard about this one....


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 21, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> Bitscan.... Never heard about this one....



Actually one of my friend works in this place where they market this product. Since I was getting the product license free I thought will try it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

BitDefender 2011 is the best antivirus. 
AntiVirus Software Review 2011 - TopTenREVIEWS
Top Ten Antivirus Top 10 Antivirus 10 Best Antivirus Programs Ratings
Top Ten Antivirus 2011 Top 10 Antivirus Software
Top 10 Antivirus 2011


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 21, 2011)

Guys apart from Antivirus and Firewall what other programs do you think I should install? I hear lots of people here discussing about spybot etc.. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> I hear lots of people
> here discussing about spybot etc.. Any suggestions?


 Install=

1. Spybot Search&Destroy for occasional scan(once a week) and immunisation. The real time protection doesnt let anything go by unmissed and always gives a popup during registry change 
2. Malwarebytes Antimalware for regular use. But free version doesnt have realtime protection.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 21, 2011)

So what should I go for Avira or Avast for Antivirus?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> So what should I go for Avira or Avast
> for Antivirus?


 Well if you want less options and an antivirus that needs no activation or license, get Avira


If you want complete control over the antivirus get Avast. Needs a free license.

They have very similar performance. Avast has more features overall. Avira isnt inferior in any way though.


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> So what should I go for Avira or Avast for Antivirus?


Avira is much more lighter than Avast.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

1+ For MalwareBytes


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> Looking for a change should I opt for Avira or Avast?


I would suggest Avira. But both are very good. Avira is very simple and basic and less resource hungry where Avast is full of features and all but sometimes gives problems.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

For Free Antivirus MS Security Essentials is a good option but for who running genuine windows


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2011)

yes. used MSE & like its clean interface. some may feel it lacks controls but the protection is solid. for those who don't want to tweak & check every avl settings, MSE is for them (not for me).


----------



## Amrut SCIWIZ (Jun 21, 2011)

Panda Free Antivirus is also provided in this month's DVDs of Digit set ! 

CHECK IT OUT !


----------



## TheMost (Jun 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I would suggest Avira. But both are very good. Avira is very simple and basic and less resource hungry where Avast is full of features and all but sometimes gives problems.



I remember myself using Avira during 2004,5,6 .. Those days it was very good ..
Nowadays ... I get troubled with it ! 

Too much of false positive .. Whenever i use a crack it flags it as malware ...

And being Disturbed I wanted to test the engine of Avira with the MDL malware links 
Almost 50% went through ... 

I felt ashamed When i Tried to recover my friend's infected PC with Avira free .. It miserably Failed ..
avast boot scan saved my day ..

Now experimentally satisfied with avast ..
Hopefully that Doesn't interfere with my gaming .. Even avcomparitives ranked
avast in performance advanced+

Even Do watch this video ....
somewhat 

*Part1:*

[YOUTUBE]jj030o8geIA[/YOUTUBE]

*Part2:*

[YOUTUBE]IcNLWccDI7U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Jun 22, 2011)

TheMost said:


> I remember myself using Avira during 2004,5,6 .. Those days it was very good ..
> Nowadays ... I get troubled with it !
> 
> *Too much of false positive .. Whenever i use a crack it flags it as malware ...*
> ...




Is flagging a crack as malware a false positive? Almost every AV do it since ages.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is flagging a crack as malware a false positive? Almost every AV do it since ages.



I mean not only cracks .... many of them // Even SUPER &copy

They announce turn off Avira while installation in their inatallation notes ..

Ok leave the false positive .... What about the prevention test ...  Malwaredomainlist ? Did you watch the video ??

Nowadays Avira is meant to mark Goodware as malware ad treat malware with cakes !


----------



## Skud (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes. Avast is nowadays far better than Avira. I remember couple of years ago my AV (forget which one I had installed at that time) was having problems with with TeraCopy. And the conflict with Nirsoft utilities is well-known.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 22, 2011)

TheMost said:


> ..  Whenever i use a crack it flags it as malware ...



i use both avast and avira, but this is true, Norton is also tooooo much sensitive with cracks


----------



## TheMost (Jun 22, 2011)

^ but their software is surely worth into !


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> AntiVirus Name:Bit Scan
> [/B]





Tech.Masti said:


> Bitscan.... Never heard about this one....





ajayritik said:


> Actually one of my friend works in this place where they market this product. Since I was getting the product license free I thought will try it.



Small Correction the name of the Antivirus that I'm currently using is *Bit Secure.*



TheMost said:


> ^ but their software is surely worth into !



^^ Worth into what?


----------



## TheMost (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ overall 

Prevention -- Performance -- rescue


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ Oh you meant it's worth using.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 23, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> ^^ Oh you meant it's worth using.



Ya /// hassle free ///
The only one i Find annoying is heuristic behavior !


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: McAfee Total Protection 2011 3 Users 1 Year.
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: Rs. 1950.00 
Protection Type: Includes antivirus for both X86 & X64 OS, Siteadvisor, Online Backup of 2GB per User, Mail Cleaner, Network Watch & of course Firewall too. 

Mine too ~!


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ looks like a advertisement 

share your experience with it.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys please suggest me a good free antivirus. Should I go for Avira or Avast? If any one of the two any specific version?


----------



## TheMost (Jun 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys please suggest me a good free antivirus. Should I go for Avira or Avast? If any one of the two any specific version?



Both are good !
Avira has more false positives but better detection ..
Avast misses one or two malware but has good network shield !

IF u visit are exposed to new threads and warez , then go with Avira ..
U can also install comodo firewall ...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2011)

Avast is best when used with antispyware or antimalware. its virus detection is good but misses most spywares. Avira is both light & have good detection.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh what to share ? 

Its always Amazing ! 

McAfee is always well !


----------



## d3p (Jun 28, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:


> AntiVirus Name: McAfee Total Protection 2011 3 Users 1 Year.
> Free or Paid: Paid
> Price in INR [If Paid]: Rs. 1950.00
> Protection Type: Includes antivirus for both X86 & X64 OS, Siteadvisor, Online Backup of 2GB per User, Mail Cleaner, Network Watch & of course Firewall too.
> ...



Already we have one review about it, which is not quite old.

*Click Here*

Look before you leap.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 1, 2011)

copy and paste


----------



## joshiks7 (Jul 3, 2011)

Whats the advantage of HOUSECALL over Emsisoft or Norton?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2011)

Housecall is an online antivirus which helps to clean deeply infected PC's. It is NOT a replacement for Real time protection AV's like Norton,etc


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

*AntiVirus Name: * Avast Free Antivirus V6
*Free or Paid: * Free, Registration required, takes 30 secs and can be done from antivirus control panel, no nagging for paid version, no email verification needed, you can registered using anything, even false info.
*Price in INR [If Paid]:* N.A
*Protection Type:*: Virus, trojan, keylogger, rootkit detection, network checking for malicious entry, redirects port 80 requests(browsing) to analyze websites and block malicious websites and malicious scripts present in webpages.
*Resource Consumption:* Virtually nil, never faced slow down even with my HP 530 laptop, consuming just 5MB ram running in background, updates are fetched 2-3 times everyday, all updates(virus definitions) are less than few hundred KBs every time, useful for limited bandwidth users like me.


*Ratings out of 5. *
*User Friendly:* 4.8/5 
*Detection Rate:* 4.8/5(for me, till today it had missed only 2 files, and no. of false positives are virtually nil scanning over plenty of "Modified" exes)
*Performance:* 5/5
*Price:* 5/5
*Overall:* 4.9/5

*Recommend to Use:* Highly recommended.
*Comments:* You need to use a firewall alongside this, I suggest comodo firewall(no defense+, just firewall).

FYI I had never been infected ever as long as I had been using me pc and I do visit "Sharing" websites, its probably due to my browsing habit buy anyway avast 6.0 is highly recommended by me.


----------



## joshiks7 (Jul 3, 2011)

Is it better to scan with housecall one regular basis?


----------



## TheMost (Jul 4, 2011)

joshiks7 said:


> Is it better to scan with housecall one regular basis?



not necessary !
u can substitute that with emsisoft free ( after updates )


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> *AntiVirus Name: * Avast Free Antivirus V6
> *Free or Paid: * Free, Registration required, takes 30 secs and can be done from antivirus control panel, no nagging for paid version, no email verification needed, you can registered using anything, even false info.
> *Price in INR [If Paid]:* N.A
> *Protection Type:*: Virus, trojan, keylogger, rootkit detection, network checking for malicious entry, redirects port 80 requests(browsing) to analyze websites and block malicious websites and malicious scripts present in webpages.
> ...



ever used Microsoft Security Essentials???


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> ever used Microsoft Security Essentials???


Never, avast doing fine for me.


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

Currently using the following:-

1. Avast Free
2. Emsisoft Antimalware (3 year license)
3. Outpost Firewall Pro (lifetime license)

And Acronis TrueImage Home 2011 and FreeFileSync for backup purposes. I think I am pretty well covered as far as security goes.


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I do use Spybot S&D alongside avast, the new beta version is very much improved.


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

Much improved, but still not the best in the class. Malwarebytes or Superantispyware are much better, but of course, for realtime protection you have to pay.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2011)

Skud said:


> Currently using the following:-
> 
> 1. Avast Free
> 2. Emsisoft Antimalware (3 year license)
> ...



emsisoft & avast doesn't conflict?



tkin said:


> Well I do use Spybot S&D alongside avast, the new beta version is very much improved.



please post a short review of the new Spybot as you did with Avast. i haven't it yet.


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam said:


> emsisoft & avast doesn't conflict?




Not at all.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 6, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> ever used Microsoft Security Essentials???



Essentinals v1 was performance A+ 
But v2 is RocKs enough in malware shooting but takes a pretty 60-70MB ...


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Essentinals v1 was performance A+
> But v2 is RocKs enough in malware shooting but takes a pretty 60-70MB ...


Hmm, avast takes 5-10mb, any other av that takes that low?


----------



## TheMost (Jul 6, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hmm, avast takes 5-10mb, any other av that takes that low?



No, As far as i know avast is the only decent AV which occupies that low memory ( The reason i left that was 
1) It has a web shield which acts like a proxy and scans behind while browsing - taking almost 50% of network making it a network hog !
2) Misses an enough amount f spyware ( at least that can be overcome by scanning occasionally with emsisoft anti-malware -free )

The next AV from my choice in norton internet security 2011 occupies around 13MB-16MB ( overall protection + very very good performer )


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hmm, avast takes 5-10mb, any other av that takes that low?



Avbira antivir free takes around 10-12MB


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Hmm, avast takes 5-10mb, any other av that takes that low?


The main AV process is hidden and is not shown directly. Considering this Avira takes about 2MB.


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hmm, avast takes 5-10mb, any other av that takes that low?


NOD32.


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> The main AV process is hidden and is not shown directly. Considering this Avira takes about 2MB.


NO, I am looking at process explorer, nothing can hide from that.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> The main AV process is hidden and is not shown directly. Considering this Avira takes about 2MB.



I Don't think so ...
Which one is hidden ??

And regarding avira - that is idle usage rite ?? ( I remember it beeping 20 while ordinary usage )
Avast uses 1.5-3 MB  what about that ??
NIS uses 6-7 MB 
ya esset v4 too really low

Nothing really big !

Ya independent lab scores raise Avira to the Top ..
But the free version without a powerful firewall like comodo can put your security to hell ..

Wanna check ??
Get an experimental environment 
Go to MDL --> exclude trojans and viruses ( all AV amash those )
get spyware,worms,rootkits 

Well we can see how far can Avira do !

At least a 10 new process will pop-up and hook u up !
Congratulations ! you are under the prey of malware 
Every 5 mins your internet explorer would pop-up giving Ads .... so so and so



ico said:


> NOD32.



But the next version of smart security utilizes around 45MB of RAM  
I mean the smart security v5 beta


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 7, 2011)

^^^ oh...installed eset RC5, its hell slow with windows 7, maximum time its getting hanged,  , uninstalled, installed now norton antivirus and comodo, no problem, can works anything when both running ..... but ESET 4 was ok, why they make version5 so heavy??


----------



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^^ oh...installed eset RC5, its hell slow with windows 7, maximum time its getting hanged,  , uninstalled, installed now norton antivirus and comodo, no problem, can works anything when both running ..... but ESET 4 was ok, why they make version5 so heavy??



Thats y i made such a poor comment abt v5 ! hope they will make some changes ..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> RC5



this is why. it is RC not RTM.


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2011)

Free RAM is unused RAM. That's how I look at these things.  (unless alarming) When you are using some memory consuming program, Windows will automatically reduce the memory allocated to background processes.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

ico said:


> Free RAM is unused RAM. That's how I look at these things.  (unless alarming) When you are using some memory consuming program, Windows will automatically reduce the memory allocated to background processes.



Nice thought there man


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Saw on process explorer Avira also takes about 2-10 MB.


			
				Themost said:
			
		

> ( I remember it beeping 20 while ordinary usage )


Not in my case at least.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Saw on process explorer Avira also takes about 2-10 MB.
> 
> Not in my case at least.



Unfortunately i Don't have Avira installed at this time - I can't install it again to explore the RAM ..

So here is a screen !

*free.antivirusware.com/testing/performance/memory-use.gif

More info @ FREE AntiVirus Performance Testing - System Usage Tests for 2011


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

This is something which should'nt be ignored-


*free.antivirusware.com/testing/performance/reboot-time.gif
*free.antivirusware.com/testing/performance/system-impact-score.gif


----------



## TheMost (Jul 8, 2011)

^ Do u think that's a huge difference ??

If i were asked i won't mind to spare 7 seconds in delay for a system boot ..
I ain't gonna catch the train in seven seconds ..

The impact score was almost the same ...


Depends on each of their needs  !!

I Don't use neither of those two !

*Avast !* - I hate the network hogging proxy network shield ! 
--------Misses most spyware and unknown threats ( Solution: emsisoft anti malware ) 

*Avira  *- I have if cause super flagging of non-malware as malware ..
         - Without a Firewall like comodo - I will never recommend it  ! 
         - Didn't recover my friends ( 2 of them ) system - avast boot time scan did 

... All have their own pros and cons ..
It is for us to decide and chose for our needs !


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2011)

^^ what AV do you use ?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 9, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Unfortunately i Don't have Avira installed at this time - I can't install it again to explore the RAM ..
> 
> So here is a screen !
> 
> ...



is it trusted source???


*AV-TEST , AV-comparative, icsa lab, VBA100* are real good and trusted source of such test AFAIK....


----------



## TheMost (Jul 9, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> is it trusted source???
> 
> 
> *AV-TEST , AV-comparative, icsa lab, VBA100* are real good and trusted source of such test AFAIK....



AFAIK this ( I mean the above chart is real ! ) 
at least with avast,Avira ..... 100%


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 26, 2011)

VB100 June'11 Test
Virus Bulletin : VB100 award - latest comparative


AV-Test labs latest
AV-TEST.org · Tests of Anti-Virus- and Security-Software


----------



## TheMost (Jul 26, 2011)

^ Thanks for that !


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> VB100 June'11 Test
> Virus Bulletin : VB100 award - latest comparative
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the links


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

Started using Kaspersky PURE after using KIS 2011 and then 2012 for a year... 

Ratings of KIS :- 9/10


----------



## TheMost (Aug 4, 2011)

I Will use that product if they add performance + to their features ...
But really nice one ..

Don't u feel the impact ??


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just started using it... Will most experiences later...


----------



## TheMost (Aug 5, 2011)

ico said:


> *Best Free AntiVirus:* Avira AntiVir Free
> *2nd Best Free AntiVirus:* Avast Free
> 
> *Best paid AntiVirus:* Avira AntiVir and Eset NOD32.
> ...



Bro what hassle free Internet security suite do u recommend at this time ???
 Eset Smart Security
 ?? ( getting one for ma dad )


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 5, 2011)

Using Eset Smart Security for the past 4 yrs.. I'm happy with it..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2011)

as a whole package Eset Smart security is one of the best. but if you are going to use the default windows firewall (& save some bucks), let avira do the work.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 5, 2011)

Which one is better? Avast vs Panda Cloud Antivirus (I'm running panda in my laptop because of low memory usage & Bitdefender in PC)


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Which one is better? Avast vs Panda Cloud Antivirus (I'm running panda in my laptop because of low memory usage & Bitdefender in PC)



if u wanna stay secure, better to install Avira/avast.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> if u wanna stay secure, better to install Avira/avast.



Well, only blindly installing a AV software * isn't * enough. The user needs to be smart and alert too. He should prevent auto-run of pendrives, etc, keep an eagle eye out for suspicious processes in Task Manager. 
Game Cracks too most of the times seem infected. Malicious Emails, etc etc


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well, only blindly installing a AV software * isn't * enough. The user needs to be smart and alert too. He should prevent auto-run of pendrives, etc, keep an eagle eye out for suspicious processes in Task Manager.
> Game Cracks too most of the times seem infected. Malicious Emails, etc etc



i don't think that a TDF guy is this n00b.


----------



## Kind0FaWindowsGuru (Aug 12, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: Microsoft Security Essentials
Free or Paid: Free
Price in INR NO PRICE
Protection Type:Every thing a antivirus would need and more 

User Friendly:4.5
Detection Rate:5
Price:5
Overall:5

Recommend to Use: Yes

Comments* WARNING*
* Your PC must run genuine Windows to install Microsoft Security Essentials. Learn more about genuine Windows. Internet access fees may apply.
*


----------



## TheMost (Aug 12, 2011)

^ Thats a nice one -- Very few FP's ...
Integrates with Windows FW ....

But I don't think the detection is 5 .... 
Very good for a basic user ...

When they hopped to v2 of MSE they started to drop the performance+ policy i think so ..

Genuine review here FREE Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 Review & Download


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 16, 2011)

Anitivirus Name : Balajiplus
Free/Paid:Free
Engine:32+ AV engines 
Tecnology:Cloud based
website:Welcome to Balaji Plus Antivirus
company:Leo Impact Security Services Pvt Ltd.


Haven't used it so can't rate


----------



## TheMost (Sep 27, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Anitivirus Name : Balajiplus
> Free/Paid:Free
> Engine:32+ AV engines
> Tecnology:Cloud based
> ...



Awesome man !!!
EDIT: suspicious .. probably fake antivirus ..... spyware...


----------



## CakeMan (Oct 15, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> i don't think that a TDF guy is this n00b.



What makes you say that ?

Is TDF some kind of COLLEGE where you seat and get FREE lectures on *SECURITY BEST PRACTICES* ??   OR TDF magically turns every visitor to this FORUM into *GEEKS* ?

I agree with @*thetechfreak* atleast, this time.

1. Computer User's just installing AV will never protect him/her completely.

2. It is user's self consciousness, which will prevent his/her computer to get infected.

3. If user is conscious enough not to do some of the following his will save his/her day:

>>> a) By Not visiting and downloading suspicious programs / software just to try it out.

>>> b) Avoiding P0*n sites completely.

>>> c) Avoiding illegal ways to use software ( i hope members understand what i mean by this )

>>> d) By Keeping track of softwares running on their system.

>>> e) By opening E-mail attachments from trusted sources only. ( From known friends and office staff / clients / business associates only)

>>> f) Regularly moving suspicious e-mails to the JUNK FOLDER and BLOCKING the sender ( most e-mail providers have this features )

>>> g) DO NOT SUBSCRIBE for E-MAIL NEWSLETTERS from unknown websites / companies ( better don't subscribe for this at all )

4. This are some basic things i can think of at this time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 15, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> i don't think that a TDF guy is this n00b.



When did I say a TDF member is a n00b  ? Why make pre assumptions when I didnt even type the word?

I gave general suggestions to all irrespective of whether one uses a Anti virus or not.
Most cr@cks these days are flagged by AV's as Malware. Thats good. Because some *do* contain Malware. I know most people will restore that .exe and use it and get infected and then blame the AV and post in various forums-


abc antivirus is crap. NO protection. Avoid it.


Many people are infected even after installing "Avira or avast". I myself have been. I know I am not the best of geeks but I am a *little* better than a noob


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 15, 2011)

n00b is better than a Geek. Because once you consider yourself a  Geek ,you never learn anything new. 

Anyway on topic:

AntiVirus Name: F-Secure 2011
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: Rs 600
Protection Type:Internet Security Suit

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly: 4
Detection Rate:4
Price:5
Overall:4

Recommend to Use: Yes 
Comments: Awesome for people who have minors in their house because of its advanced Parental Control system.

2nd
AntiVirus Name: Kaspersky 
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: 900
Protection Type: Internet Security Suit

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly: 4.5
Detection Rate: 5
Price:3.5
Overall:4

Recommend to Use: Yes 
Comments: Good for a regular user.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 17, 2011)

How is NORTON 360?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: Eset Smart Secuity
Free or Paid: Free
Price in INR [If Paid]: 0
Protection Type: Internet Security

Ratings out of 5.
User Friendly: 5
Detection Rate: 4.0
Price: 5 [There are ways one can use it for free legally]
Overall: 4.75

Recommend to Use: Yes or No [If No then mention the appropriate reason].
Ofc, its one of the lightest on system resources system protection suite available. Plus it does its job efficiently, what else do you need? Don't expect it to cook food for you. lol
Comments: Good. If you are a firefox user install AdBlock, WOT to stay away from crappy ads and sites. Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ Eset Smart Security is not a free product.

just go this link :
ESET :: Discover the right security solution for you

it costs 949 INR


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Eset Smart Security is not a free product.
> 
> just go this link :
> ESET :: Discover the right security solution for you
> ...


Online price is a bit high..
3-User pack - 1.4K in local market..


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Eset Smart Security is not a free product.
> 
> just go this link :
> ESET :: Discover the right security solution for you
> ...



Yeah, I said there are ways one can use it for free legally. Didn't said it was free. lol


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

Care to share some ways?


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Care to share some ways?


Well sometime some obscured foreign website runs promo and give free keys and stuff.


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

Never get hold of any such promo of ESET. Kaspersky is famous for these.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Never get hold of any such promo of ESET. Kaspersky is famous for these.


I have seen Nod 32 promotion before, never symantec though.


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

1 year license?


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> 1 year license?


Yeah, all of these promotions carry 1 year license.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Care to share some ways?



Eset gives a 30-days trial key. What you need to do is just enter your email address they send you username and password which can be used to update the program. The program is fully functional for 30 days. After your trial has expired you need to enter a different email address and enjoy free trial again. Check the europian site of Eset, as it is the only one that's giving trial account currently. Have been using this trick for years lol. And I agree there are sites/forums where sometimes users shares account.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Eset gives a 30-days trial key. What you need to do is just enter your email address they send you username and password which can be used to update the program. The program is fully functional for 30 days. After you need enter a different email address and enjoy free trial again. Check the europian site of Eset, as it is the only one that's giving trial account.


We are not talking about that, 30 day trials is just too less, some times promotions take place in which 1 yr license of antiviruses are given free of cost.


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyway, have been on an winning streak for the past couple of months, first Malwarebytes and then Kaspersky IS 2012 via Softpedia. Have installed Malwarebytes at my parents' PC at Kolkata, although didn't get the time to actually dig deeper. And KIS 2012 is probably heading towards my friend's laptop. I am pretty much satisfied with Avast+Outpost+Emsisoft for now.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Care to share some ways?



I think *rajnusker* is using the monthly trial..


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

tkin said:


> We are not talking about that, 30 day trials is just too less, some times promotions take place in which 1 yr license of antiviruses are given free of cost.



I know that.



Skud said:


> Anyway, have been on an winning streak for the past couple of months, first Malwarebytes and then Kaspersky IS 2012 via Softpedia. Have installed Malwarebytes at my parents' PC at Kolkata, although didn't get the time to actually dig deeper. And KIS 2012 is probably heading towards my friend's laptop. I am pretty much satisfied with Avast+Outpost+Emsisoft for now.



Avira Antivir (Free) + MalwareBytes (Free) + Comodo (Firewall) is a killer combination.


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

I am a long time Outpost user, have a lifetime license and as far as firewall goes I think it is the best.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Comodo user here, nice firewall, easy to configure, never tried outpost, tried zonealarm but it was cr@pfest, switched back to Comodo and hence stuck with it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Yeah, I said there are ways one can use it for free legally. Didn't said it was free. lol



you said on the first post that the app is free.



> AntiVirus Name: Eset Smart Secuity
> Free or Paid: *Free*
> Price in INR [If Paid]: 0



anyway, nice to see the *legal way* on a latter post to use it beyond 30 days


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 19, 2011)

eset is not very commonly gives giveaways.... kaspersky/ panda/ norton is very common with 90 days....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 19, 2011)

^^Eset keys can be got _legally_ through some promotional sites. I don't use them, but my friend is using them from more than 3 yrs with license upto 2016 !


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 19, 2011)

^^^legally???
can you give me some of those links??? by PM or post here??


----------



## Anish (Oct 19, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: Comodo Internet Security
Free or Paid: Free
Price in INR [If Paid]: 0
Protection Type: Internet Security

Ratings out of 5:
User Friendly: 3
Detection Rate: 4
Price: 5
Overall: 4.0

Recommend to Use: Yes or No [If No then mention the appropriate reason].
Lovingly yes... It is pretty configurable easily with some knowledge (Dont install it on your kid's laptop)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^^legally???
> can you give me some of those links??? by PM or post here??



Fine, I'll get it.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 20, 2011)

used comodo. only 2 problems: initial update is huge (60-70Mb) & detection was bit low.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2011)

^^ another thing I noticed is comodo won't show you the last update date and vdf database date - ( correct me if I'm wrong ) which is though not very necessary but a very nice feature to have in any AV product IMO


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 21, 2011)

^^  Trend Micro also doesn't have update button, they auto update.... i personally think there should be some manual update button......


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^  Trend Micro also doesn't have update button, they auto update.... i personally think there should be some manual update button......



wtf, I used Trend micro last 4-5 years ago, it had a option of manual update then. Its sad.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^  Trend Micro also doesn't have update button, they auto update.... i personally think there should be some manual update button......



it's true that Trend Micro Titanium has no manual update options but still it may be manually updated 

Trend Micro - Support Portal - Knowledgebase Resolution

the Instructions are for Trend Micro Internet Security 2009 and some old versions but as Trend Micro Download Center ( link on the above page ) still offers newer files this might be applicable to Titanium - if anyone check and confirm this it would be really nice


----------



## stonecaper (Oct 22, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: Microsoft Security Essentials
Free or Paid: Free
Price in INR [If Paid]: 0
Protection Type: Only Antivirus

Ratings out of 5:
User Friendly: 4.7
Detection Rate: 4.5
Price: 5
Overall: 4.7

Recommend to Use: Yes or No [If No then mention the appropriate reason] - If Yo Dont Browse Those Ahem Sites.This Is the Best AV Possible (4 MB Ram Usage Idling)


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 22, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: 797 3PC 1 Year ; 
Protection Type: Antivirus, Antispyware, Firewall and everything you need to have a safe online experience.

Ratings out of 5:
User Friendly: 5.0
Detection Rate: 4.9
Price: 5.0
Overall: 4.99

Recommend to Use : Definitely Yes. Personally I have found that KIS 2012 is somewhat faster than the 2011 version. A must-have.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 22, 2011)

AntiVirus Name:* Quickheal Total Security (Quickheal's top version)*
Free or Paid: *Paid*
Price in INR [If Paid]: *Dont remember but it was around 1k*
Protection Type: *Firewall, Antivirus, Email protection, Internet Security....*

Ratings out of 5.
User Friendly: *3*
Detection Rate:*2*
Price:*4*
Overall:*2.5*

Recommend to Use: Yes or No [If No then mention the appropriate reason]. *NO. Reason below*
Comments: 
This is the most frustrating anti virus I have ever used. Features like phising protection, Email protection automatically turn off, and if you turn it on, it turns off after a minute or two. This even happened with Quick Heal Internet Security on my laptop. On contacting customer service, they ask to upload a file that contains system info and never respond after sending the file. 
It keeps on updating regularly, and a background scan also runs all the time. Also, when you download a new file from net, it immediately scans it. But negative stuff is more than whats positive in this AV so I won't recommend this to anyone... 


I was just thinking of changing this anti virus, so what will be better: McAfee, Norton or Kaspersky?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 22, 2011)

Nipun said:


> I was just thinking of changing this anti virus, so what will be better: McAfee, Norton or Kaspersky?


Neither. Microsoft Security Essentials, you don't need anything more than that. If you're skeptical about it (which you shouldn't be), go for Avast free antivirus.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2011)

My choice goes with avira personal free version


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 23, 2011)

@Nipun
if you want a free good antivirus, then go for Avira/Avast with a free personal firewall of your choice like comodo/Outpost/OnlineArmour.....

it will be enough..... 


if you want to purchase some paid, go for Kaspersky/ESET..... Kaspersky is quite heavy on PC, but ESET is really lite on PC..... but ESET is too costly.....

YOUR choice....


----------



## Nipun (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for advice..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2011)

Agree with Tech.masti, eset is like 1000 for 1 yr/1pc, KIS 800/3pc. So the choice is yours.


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 23, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Agree with Tech.masti, eset is like 1000 for 1 yr/1pc, KIS 800/3pc. So the choice is yours.



KIS sells at around 450 for 1PC/1Year on flipkart!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> KIS sells at around 450 for 1PC/1Year on flipkart!



800/3PC/1Yr, = 300/PC/1 Yr


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ WoW ! that's quite cheap.

some more cheap deals on flipkart 

Also G-DATA Internet Security 2012 @ Rs. 363 ( 1PC/1Year )
Review :G Data Internet Security 2012 review | from TechRadar UK's expert reviews of Anti malware software

and Norton AntiVirus 2012 @ Rs. 393 ( 1PC/1year ) and NAV 2012 @ Rs. 981 ( 3PC/1year )

Review : *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2392400,00.asp


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ WoW ! that's quite cheap.



Thats why I feel its best paid antivirus without burning your pocket much, giving you that level of protection, after which you cant ask more


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ yep, getting a single KIS looks to be the best VFM option


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 24, 2011)

Latest Oct'11 Anti-Phishing Tests Result from *AV-Comparative*

AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Anti-Phishing Tests


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ thanks for the link


----------



## d3p (Oct 25, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> Latest Oct'11 Anti-Phishing Tests Result from *AV-Comparative*
> 
> AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Anti-Phishing Tests



That's nice piece of information. 1+ Rep..

You can directly access these PDF Report. _*Click Here*_


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2011)

a good comparison of A/V: Could the best antivirus be free?.

PS: avira, AVG, M$ free products are used.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2011)

good to see AVira has outperformed Avast in Virus Buletin 2011/04 chart and Avira also has a free version which uses the same engine that is available for commercial version


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 2, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> 800/3PC/1Yr, = 300/PC/1 Yr



I got KIS 2012/3PC/1 Year for Rs 900. Where did you get it at 800?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> I got KIS 2012/3PC/1 Year for Rs 900. Where did you get it at 800?



Locally, BTW 2011/3PC version is available at 600!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 2, 2011)

^^Wow, thats Rs.200/PC/year..... and 2011 key is usable with KIS 2012........so purchase 2011, and use its key with 2012, save of Rs.100


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^Wow, thats Rs.200/PC/year..... *and 2011 key is usable with KIS 2012*........so purchase 2011, and use its key with 2012, save of Rs.100



Dunno about that. BTW update: rates now 700 for 2011.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^Wow, thats Rs.200/PC/year..... and 2011 key is usable with KIS 2012........so purchase 2011, and use its key with 2012, save of Rs.100



Nice idea, but will that work?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ ya, it works..... but you have to use 2011 key file in KIS 2012.......


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2011)

AntiVirus Name: Avira Free 2012
Free or Paid: Free
Price in INR [If Paid]: -
Protection Type: Antivirus & Antispyware

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly: 4
Detection Rate: 5
Price: 5
Overall: 4.5

Recommend to Use: Yes.
Comments: a bit heavy on the system (i feel 2010 was light). uses ~85Mb memory during scan. use this if you are bored with Avast.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 3, 2011)

^^yes, 2012 is quite heavy than 10.2..... but much lighter than Kaspersky 2012..... and independent antivirus labs gave Avira real good ratings.....


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> AntiVirus Name: Avira Free 2012
> Free or Paid: Free
> Price in INR [If Paid]: -
> Protection Type: Antivirus & Antispyware
> ...



thanks for the feedback 

still using the fully updated 10.2.0.704 - looks like auto update has not updated it to 12.0.0.849 ( this the version no. of the free 2012 edition - correct me if this is wrong ).

Will manually download and install the 2012 free edition asap


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2011)

AVG 2012 Free out

Download AVG Free Edition 2012.0.1834 (32-bit) - Technical Details - FileHippo.com


Will be downloading and posting short review in couple of days


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> thanks for the feedback







topgear said:


> still using the fully updated 10.2.0.704 - looks like auto update has not updated it to 12.0.0.849 ( this the version no. of the free 2012 edition - correct me if this is wrong ).



filehippo shows this as latest: AntiVir Personal 12.0.0.861



thetechfreak said:


> AVG 2012 Free out



look at the size 



thetechfreak said:


> Will be downloading and posting short review in couple of days



one of the rare guys who use AVG  i stopped using (& recommending AVG) more than a year ago. heavy on the system and a lot of ads/banners.



Tech.Masti said:


> and independent antivirus labs gave Avira real good ratings.....



only complain about Avira is its scanning speed. i felt it to be a bit slower than Avast. or maybe cause display drivers were not installed. it was done in a freshly installed Win7.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmm... no avast fan around


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2011)

CA50 said:


> Hmm... no avast fan around



Avira was installed on my friend's system. i'm on Avast & will be for........ sometime


----------



## CA50 (Nov 4, 2011)

^ ya avast is simply great, because its free and light on system


----------



## masach315 (Nov 4, 2011)

One of the best antivirus is 'yourself'
I'm just starting to use bitdefender antivirus pro 2011 which is paid copy but luckily got it for free. Let's see what it is all about.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Nov 5, 2011)

CA50 said:


> Hmm... no avast fan around


I used Avast! on Windows XP for quite some years and now it isn't available for Server 2k8. So had to separate from it. As soon as it starts supporting Windows 8, will get it...


----------



## CA50 (Nov 5, 2011)

^  hold on, let MS release their final version, avast will definitely support that


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2011)

Sam said:


> *filehippo shows this as latest*: *AntiVir Personal 12.0.0.861*
> 
> look at the size
> 
> ...



^^ thanks for the info - funny thing is the link on Avira's website takes you to cnet's download.com to download the free version and they are still showing they have 12.0.0.849 dated oct 3 

even softpedia is showing the latest version as 12.0.0.861 last updated on 25th Oct - so from now on if I have to download Avira's latest free version I'll not use the official website instead will get it from softpedia anyway


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> funny thing is the link on Avira's website takes you to cnet's download.com to download the free version and they are still showing they have 12.0.0.849 dated oct 3



most software sites simply redirect to CNET & CNET doesn't usually update for minor releases. thats why i follow filehippo for regular & softpedia for the rest of my software downloads.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

Majorgeeks & FreewareFiles also have regular updated versions.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 5, 2011)

Skud said:


> Majorgeeks & FreewareFiles also have regular updated versions.



i don't trust majorgeeks. at times they don't update their server with the new file but site shows updated. it has happened to me numerous times.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 6, 2011)

Using *Microsoft Security Essentials* from 2 1/2 years. Not even a single virus in my PC. *MOD EDIT*, I stay online about 18 hours a day. Very good antivirus. Does not slow down PC or internet. You wont even notice there is an antivirus running.

Before I used BitDefender. Very good protection but I used to get fatal errors. Many times need some windows patch and all.

Before Bitdefender, I used Kaspersky.Bloody hell. It should ask be before deleting *.exe files. All *.exe s are not virus. *MOD EDIT*. How will I learn then. Even it won't let me open some specific websites that I thinks is not qualified for me to view.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 6, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Using *Microsoft Security Essentials* from 2 1/2 years. Not even a single virus in my PC. *MOD EDIT*, I stay online about 18 hours a day. Very good antivirus. Does not slow down PC or internet. You wont even notice there is an antivirus running.


True. In my opinion, I don't think anyone needs anything more than MSE for general purposes (exceptional purposes don't include other AVs as well).


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 6, 2011)

*MOD EDIT*  I mentioned for educational porpose. Aniwz, okay


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2011)

posting and discussing about cracks & warez and also the source are against forum rules. it doesn't matter if you download for educational purpose or some other use. rules are rules


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 7, 2011)

Sam said:


> one of the rare guys who use AVG  i stopped using (& recommending AVG) more than a year ago. heavy on the system and a lot of ads/banners.



My friend won't leave AVG free, no matter what I say.



CA50 said:


> Hmm... no avast fan around



I think many, including me


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2011)

which one is good AV for windows 7 (presently USING eset 5)...should have least bloatness


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 7, 2011)

^^You already have good one, stick to it...


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Microsoft Security Essentials* if you have original windows. If you don't get original. If you can't make it original. The Windows Genuine Advantage redirects you to a page where you can pay and make your copy of windows genuine. I have heard they even give discounts respecting the fact that you are contributing to stopping piracy.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> which one is good AV for windows 7 (presently USING eset 5)...should have least bloatness



ESET is very good. Don't worry about your present antivirus.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2011)

meetdilip said:


> My friend won't leave AVG free, no matter what I say.



AVG detection rate in on par with the other 2 (or say 3) famous free AVs. just it is heavy on the system.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ESET is very good. Don't worry about your present antivirus.



Agreed, been using Eset for years. One wouldn't feel the need of any other powerful suites unless he downloads pile of stuff from dodgy sites and connects shitloads of pendrives/usbs each day. lol


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 8, 2011)

any Quick Heal user here??? want to know their experience...... i know its heavy and very costly.......but don't know why in my town, peoples are crazy about Kaspersky and Quick Heal ........its okay, i have no problem with Kaspersky its recognised all over the world, but Quick Heal ??

please share your experience......


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ refer to this post 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1513629-post250.html


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 8, 2011)

ha ha ha  ..... i think i missed that post somehow..... BTW thanx for the post link.....


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ you're welcome


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 8, 2011)

Sam said:


> AVG detection rate in on par with the other 2 (or say 3) famous free AVs. just it is heavy on the system.



I was told that AVG's detection rate is not as good as Avast or Avira. I was actually using AVG sometime back, but my bill was huge due to some infection. So someone suggested Avira and used it for some time. Just tried Avast for an idea and never left it. 

If not asking too much, could you please list the pros and cons of AVG in brief ?


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 8, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> any Quick Heal user here??? want to know their experience...... i know its heavy and very costly.......but don't know why in my town, peoples are crazy about Kaspersky and Quick Heal ........its okay, i have no problem with Kaspersky its recognised all over the world, but Quick Heal ??
> 
> please share your experience......



I think Quick Heal was designed/created in India, and is promoted to such an extent that people actually started believing its a good one.


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys, i need help on antivirus for my laptop. I have used avira and avast on my desktop and am pretty happy with them. How do you rate Comodo Internet Security? Is it good?


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2011)

use comodo firewall along with avira free av and malwarebytes antimalware- this trio will keep your laptop safe


----------



## Alien (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok.. Thanks.. But how is Comodo Internet Security, it includes Comodo firewall + Comodo Antivirus with Sandbox, Defense+ and all?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks mega and d6...will stick to eset


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

constantly getting this error message whenever I double click Avira tray icon. Is anything missing?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2011)

^Many people are having the same problem with no solution

avcenter.exe - Bad Image error windows 7 32 bit - Seite 2 - Avira Free Antivirus fÃ¼r Windows - Avira Support Forum


Some claim that manually downloading the latest update package and installing it after reinstalling Avira solves the problem. You can try it out.

*en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-71818-avira-update-problems


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks. Will check.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> constantly getting this error message whenever I double click Avira tray icon. Is anything missing?



No solution is there.. May be re-installing your antivirus will help.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 12, 2011)

@Skud
u using Avira 10.2 or 2012???


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 7, 2011)

After installing avast 6.0 and comodo firewall my speed have become very bad.I get 20 kBps in IDM and 1 KBps in utorrent.When I had Kaspersky the download speeds were  >200KBps in both.Please help  friends
Another problem is that after formatting my pc I cannot see my data usage for any of the previous months at data.bsnl.in and it tells No records found


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 7, 2011)

^^ are you familiar with Comodo??? uninstall comodo, and see, comodo has some of strange problems with inexperienced users....


----------



## sygeek (Dec 7, 2011)

When will you guys realize this? Paying for an antivirus is absurd at best. Instead of buying that antivirus for a thousand bucks, donate it somewhere else. At least that's where it'll be worthy 

_No offense though, anti-viruses discussions are fine. But I can't resist when someone says they bought that shiny new antivirus for $$._


----------



## d3p (Dec 7, 2011)

sygeek said:


> When will you guys realize this? Paying for an antivirus is absurd at best. Instead of buying that antivirus for a thousand bucks, donate it somewhere else. At least that's where it'll be worthy
> 
> _No offense though, anti-viruses discussions are fine. But I can't resist when someone says they bought that shiny new antivirus for $$._



Microsoft Security Essential is a capable solution, but only available for Genuine Windows users ......


----------



## Skud (Dec 7, 2011)

My practical experience - it can't differentiate.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 18, 2011)

*AV-Comparative Survey*
they are conducting  their December survey...... participate the survey if u wish.....

AV-C Survey « AV-Comparatives weblog [Official blog info about survey]

*www.surveymonkey.com/s/avcblog [direct Survey page]


And , *Removal Test* result from AV-comparative.....
*www.av-comparatives.org/en/comparativesreviews/removal-tests


----------



## bippukt (Jan 1, 2012)

I was looking at the prices of security software on Flipkart and I saw a lot of them come in '3 PC 1 Year' variety. Does this mean that me and my dad can have it installed separately or does it mean that it can be installed on PCs belonging to one person only? I ask because we live in different cities.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 1, 2012)

i m using COMODO internet security (free full version) it provides firewall, Antivirus, and a spyware
AntiVirus Name: Emsisoft Antimalware
Free or Paid: Freeware mode i.e. just scan & remove. no protection.
Price in INR [If Paid]:
Protection Type: A2 antispyware engine + Ikarus antivirus engine (only in paid version). no firewall.

Ratings out of 5.
User Friendly: 5
Detection Rate: 5
Price: 5
Overall: 4.75

Comments:best free antivirus i have seen


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2012)

bippukt said:


> I was looking at the prices of security software on Flipkart and I saw a lot of them come in '3 PC 1 Year' variety. Does this mean that me and my dad can have it installed separately or does it mean that it can be installed on PCs belonging to one person only? I ask because we live in different cities.



You can install the same AV product on 3 pcs using the same key


----------



## bippukt (Jan 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> You can install the same AV product on 3 pcs using the same key



Thanks for the reply. Much better than buying separate AV software. It is amazing how cheap these security products have become!


----------



## MyGeekTips (Jan 16, 2012)

sygeek said:


> When will you guys realize this? Paying for an antivirus is absurd at best. Instead of buying that antivirus for a thousand bucks, donate it somewhere else. At least that's where it'll be worthy
> 
> _No offense though, anti-viruses discussions are fine. But I can't resist when someone says they bought that shiny new antivirus for $$._



I think the same the person who pay for av is a serious *noob*to security world.

I don't use a sophisticated firewall program in my setup. Here is my setup:

*1. Avast Free AV:* This do basic & regular  protection of my system. 

*2. Sandboxie:* I use this for checking remote connection for suspicious files or files like keygen, etc. 

*3. Malwarebytes Free:* This is my monster when everything fail it heuristic scan beats it. It's the best nothing in the world can bypass it's heuristic scan behavior. If you need real time protection you can buy the pro one. 

Last but the most important thing my *Brain*.  

People think a paid antivirus can prevent them from viruses but it's completely false. It will took me 30 minutes to crypt a virus that can *bypass*norton sonar or kaspersky realtime protection.   Other all av's are easy to bypass. 

I'm posting a recent scan of my crypted virus:

_File Info_

Report date: 2012-01-15.
Scan Occured: *my-avscan.com/result_time.php?t=i&w=MzUxODk4
Link to scan: My-AVScan.com | Virus Scan Results for steam1.Exe
File name: *steam1.Exe*
File size: 1770979 bytes
MD5 Hash: 84676973b3b50d148a5c8018fe57e796 
SHA1 Hash: 7523e61bde5002737b5eb3b51c8bd56f27ba949e 
Detection rate: 1 out of 36 
Status: INFECTED 

_Detections_

AVG - Clean.
Acavir - Clean.
Avast 5 -Clean.
Avast -Clean.
Avira -TR/Dropper.Gen.
BitDefender -Clean.
VirusBuster Internet Security -Clean.
Clam Antivirus -Clean.
COMODO Internet Security -Clean.
DrWeb -Clean.
eTrust-Vet -Clean.
F-PROT Antivirus -Clean.
F-Secure Internet Security -Clean.
G Data -Clean.
IKARUS Security-Clean.
Kaspersky Antivirus -Clean.
McAfee -Clean.
MS Security Essentials -Clean.
ESET NOD32 -Clean.
Norman -Clean.
Norton -Clean.
Panda Security -Clean.
A-Squared Security -Clean.
Quick Heal Antivirus -Clean.
Rising Antivirus -Clean.
Solo Antivirus -Clean.
Sophos -Clean.
Trend Micro Internet Security -Clean.
VBA32 Antivirus -Clean.
Vexira Antivirus -Clean.
Webroot Internet Security -Clean.
Zoner AntiVirus -Clean.
Ad-Aware -Clean.
AhnLab V3 Internet Security -Clean.
Bullguard -Clean.
Imunitet -Clean.

_Scan report generated by
My-AVScan.com_

*Note:* Above thing I posted is for educational purposes only.

*Apologies:* For going fully off topic.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 24, 2012)

I installed Kaspersky Internet Security-2012 30-day trial version yesterday. 
It is just pathetic!!!
Its very resource hungry. While processing threats, there were moments when my CPU(Core i3 350M) usage was 100% for a minute
And it frustrated me like hell with its pop-up messages
Uninstalled it today and installed Microsoft Security Essentials.

I need some suggestion for a good paid alternative. And if a good combination of freewares can do the job do I really need to buy a paid AV?
What will the best combo?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 24, 2012)

I need to buy ..internet security...can anyone suggest me ...it shud be light and powerfyl ...i was using ..kaspersky internet security 2011...it was good in detection an healing but was resource hungry...any other alternative ...my budget is around 800-1000...and i want a 3 key version..


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 24, 2012)

For 3 key i think you'll only find kaspersky. I got my 3 key 2011 for just Rs750 last year. Others are usually more expensive.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 24, 2012)

Which is better the 2011version or the 2012...????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2012)

2012, known to be less resource hungry.



utkarsh73 said:


> I installed Kaspersky Internet Security-2012 30-day trial version yesterday.
> It is just pathetic!!!
> Its very resource hungry. While processing threats, there were moments when my CPU(Core i3 350M) usage was 100% for a minute
> And it frustrated me like hell with its pop-up messages
> ...



Not really, if you're self aware.



Blue Ripazah said:


> I need to buy ..internet security...can anyone suggest me ...it shud be light and powerfyl ...i was using ..kaspersky internet security 2011...it was good in detection an healing but was resource hungry...any other alternative ...my budget is around 800-1000...and i want a 3 key version..



Go for ESET if you can afford, very less resource hungry, and security at par with Kaspersky.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2012)

have a look at here 

Internet Security Suites Software Review 2012 | Computer Security | Adware Spyware Removal - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> have a look at here
> 
> Internet Security Suites Software Review 2012 | Computer Security | Adware Spyware Removal - TopTenREVIEWS



Hmm ....i will go fir kaspersky 2012 again .....


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 4, 2012)

My laptop was suffering from some kind of infection since 3 months. Some known process like IDMan.exe, BSNL 3G.exe etc. would get corrupted and start using 25-30% of CPU along with a error message repeatedly. When I end that process, some other process would start behaving like that and eventually I have to end approx. 10 processes. 
I tried Quickheal 2012, Norton 2012, MSE, KIS 2012(most frustrating and resource hungry security suit ever used!!!) but to no avail. While quickheal was installed, the infection was like in dormant state. But other Anti-viruses failed miserably, especially MSE.
Yesterday I installed Linux Mint-12 inside windows and in its explorer I saw many .exe and .pif files in my root directory and other folders(they were not visible in windows even after enabling the option to show hidden files).
Today I installed Avast 6(first time ever) provided by Digit and did a full scan. It discovered all those .pif and .exe files and removed them while other AV didn't even detected it. Its the best Security suit available and that too for free!!!!

One query is, while I was scanning my E: drive whose partition is 248GB, the scan result showed 252GB. How can this happen???


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> My laptop was suffering from some kind of infection since 3 months. Some known process like IDMan.exe, BSNL 3G.exe etc. would get corrupted and start using 25-30% of CPU along with a error message repeatedly. When I end that process, some other process would start behaving like that and eventually I have to end approx. 10 processes.
> I tried Quickheal 2012, Norton 2012, MSE, KIS 2012(most frustrating and resource hungry security suit ever used!!!) but to no avail. While quickheal was installed, the infection was like in dormant state. But other Anti-viruses failed miserably, especially MSE.
> Yesterday I installed Linux Mint-12 inside windows and in its explorer I saw many .exe and .pif files in my root directory and other folders(they were not visible in windows even after enabling the option to show hidden files).
> Today I installed Avast 6(first time ever) provided by Digit and did a full scan. It discovered all those .pif and .exe files and removed them while other AV didn't even detected it. Its the best Security suit available and that too for free!!!!
> ...


Compressed data is decompressed during scan and raw file size is reported.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Today I installed Avast 6(first time ever) provided by Digit and did a full scan. It discovered all those .pif and .exe files and removed them while other AV didn't even detected it. Its the best Security suit available and that too for free!!!!



do a boot scan. in scan setting choose "scan for PUP". it'll detect any illegal (crack, patch, etc) that may bring in trojan or spywares.



utkarsh73 said:


> One query is, while I was scanning my E: drive whose partition is 248GB, the scan result showed 252GB. How can this happen???



compressed files.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Yesterday I installed Linux Mint-12 inside windows and in its explorer I saw many .exe and .pif files in my root directory and other folders(they were not visible in windows even after enabling the option to show hidden files).



Use WinRAR to view/open/delete any type of file (in case you require). Its the best explorer IMO.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Use WinRAR to view/open/delete any type of file (in case you require). Its the best explorer IMO.


You are right. I never thought of using winRAR as explorer. Today I explored my E drive using winRAR and surprised to see those .pif and .exe files which were not visible by any means in the windows explorer.
One problem with Avast is, only when I opened the directory using winRAR, it detected(at least it detected then. Rest AV could not even detect) those .pif files and deleted it. It was supposed to find those files automatically. And whenever it deletes some infection, it leaves some .TMP files in that directory. What are those files???



> My laptop was suffering from some kind of infection since 3 months. Some known process like IDMan.exe, BSNL 3G.exe etc. would get corrupted and start using 25-30% of CPU along with a error message repeatedly. When I end that process, some other process would start behaving like that and eventually I have to end approx. 10 processes


Also for the above quoted problem, I found that such abnormal behaviour occurs due to some .exe files in the temp directory. Report of Avast showed that the object file is some .exe files in temp folder which are opened by the above processes. Now I don't understand what to do. When I play games they stutter like hell(even Most Wanted sometimes) because all the CPU is being used by other processes.

If anyone understands my problem then please help me....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> You are right. I never thought of using winRAR as explorer. Today I explored my E drive using winRAR and surprised to see those .pif and .exe files which were not visible by any means in the windows explorer.
> One problem with Avast is, only when I opened the directory using winRAR, it detected(at least it detected then. Rest AV could not even detect) those .pif files and deleted it. It was supposed to find those files automatically. And whenever it deletes some infection, it leaves some .TMP files in that directory. What are those files???



This is NOT A PROBLEM. See this- If you browse a folder through WinRAR, then that folder gets loaded in RAM. And anything loaded in RAM undergoes through anti-virus's realtime scan. That's why, Avast detects it when you open it in WinRAR. 

Those .tmp files could be quarantined items. Delete all quarantined items from main program (Avast). Also you can always turn off the quarantine system, rather direct khallas . 



utkarsh73 said:


> Also for the above quoted problem, I found that such abnormal behaviour occurs due to some .exe files in the temp directory. Report of Avast showed that the object file is some .exe files in temp folder which are opened by the above processes. Now I don't understand what to do. When I play games they stutter like hell(even Most Wanted sometimes) because all the CPU is being used by other processes.
> 
> If anyone understands my problem then please help me....



Which "abnormal behaviour" are you talking about? Creation of .tmp files? For getting complete rid of virus I strongly suggest you to do a boot scan. Also, sometimes viruses corrupt .exe's upto an extent where they are non-reparable (either by cleaning or removing virus). The only option is to re-install. Lastly, if nothing works, format .


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> This is NOT A PROBLEM. See this- If you browse a folder through WinRAR, then that folder gets loaded in RAM. And anything loaded in RAM undergoes through anti-virus's realtime scan. That's why, Avast detects it when you open it in WinRAR.



Thanks for the info. I didn't knew about that.......



> Those .tmp files could be quarantined items. Delete all quarantined items from main program (Avast). Also you can always turn off the quarantine system, rather direct khallas .
> 
> Which "abnormal behaviour" are you talking about? Creation of .tmp files? For getting complete rid of virus I strongly suggest you to do a boot scan. Also, sometimes viruses corrupt .exe's upto an extent where they are non-reparable (either by cleaning or removing virus). The only option is to re-install. Lastly, if nothing works, format .


The abnormal behaviour is suddenly a process starts using 25-30% of the CPU. I reinstalled IDM and the problem persists. I still don't understand what should I do. And there must be a solution other than formatting!!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> The abnormal behaviour is suddenly a process starts using 25-30% of the CPU. I reinstalled IDM and the problem persists. I still don't understand what should I do. And there must be a solution other than formatting!!!!



IDM was/is never a memory hogger. If you're using win7, see the performance chart (From task manager), and see which process is eating max CPU over a period of time. Lastly, show me a log of *Hijackthis*.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> IDM was/is never a memory hogger. If you're using win7, see the performance chart (From task manager), and see which process is eating max CPU over a period of time. Lastly, show me a log of *Hijackthis*.


This is the "abnormal behaviour" I m talking about. And I have seen it in the performance chart in task manager. I posted a thread about it some 2 months ago.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/149693-some-terrible-virus-sucking-my-pc.html
But the problem didn't occured afterwards for 1 month. It again started a month ago. Please tell me if you can conclude anything from the attached thumbnail on the above thread.
And yes, I will post " a log of Hijackthis"(don't know what it is).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

^Your thumbnail has been removed. Moreover, a log of what I asked would be much appreciated than process screeny.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok. In the process of downloading it.

I don't properly understand what's there in the log file and how it can help solve the problem. I m uploading the log file on mediafire.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

The log contains all the major info & settings which are likely targeted by viruses or other reason.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 6, 2012)

its here.
hijackthis.log


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

No impression of virus, but many of the windows files are missing. That shows that the virus has done a substantial damage to your OS. Run this command- *sfc /scannow*


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 6, 2012)

Great to see you can conclude anything from that scrambled text. And what type of scan is this?(I have begun the scan).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Great to see you can conclude anything from that scrambled text. And what type of scan is this?(I have begun the scan).



It scans OS for any shortcomings and fixes that (may ask OS DVD for it).


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> No impression of virus, but many of the windows files are missing. That shows that the virus has done a substantial damage to your OS. Run this command- *sfc /scannow*


But what about those .exe and .pif files which I see only in winRAR or Linux MInt and not in windows explorer and Avast tries to delete it???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

^Do they still exist?  And Avast not able to delete it?


----------



## Neuron (Feb 6, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> But what about those .exe and .pif files which I see only in winRAR or Linux MInt and not in windows explorer and Avast tries to delete it???



Corrupted registry.Try this,create a new user account with admin privileges.Log into this new account.Now goto folder options and enable the display of hidden as well protected system files.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

@ utkarsh73 - use avg,avast, avira or KS free bootable cd to scan your entire hdd - this will clean any virus you still might have


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Do they still exist?  And Avast not able to delete it?



Yes. As I said, only when I open it in winRAR, avast detects and deletes it.



topgear said:


> @ utkarsh73 - use avg,avast, avira or KS free bootable cd to scan your entire hdd - this will clean any virus you still might have


Ok. Now I m going to boot with Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 provided with this month's DVD. But do you think it will work because avast deletes those files and they return again after some time??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Yes. As I said, only when I open it in winRAR, avast detects and deletes it.



Did you do full system scan? (I guess obviously yes). But as you mentioned that the virus is returning even after deletion by Avast, seems like you gotta try another AV.



utkarsh73 said:


> Ok. Now I m going to boot with Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 provided with this month's DVD. But do you think it will work because avast deletes those files and they return again after some time??



I had already suggested you Kaspersky rescue disk in your last thread. Go ahead.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 7, 2012)

Kaspersky Rescue Disk took its own time and scanned the entire hard disk in a little over 3 hours. Removed and disinfected a lot of infections. Lets hope it solves the problem.



dashing.sujay said:


> Did you do full system scan? (I guess obviously yes). But as you mentioned that the virus is returning even after deletion by Avast, seems like you gotta try another AV.


Other AVs don't even detect those files, forget about deleting them. I tried Quickheal, Norton, AVG, kaspersky.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2012)

Kaaspersky has never let me down after its ver7.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 7, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Corrupted registry.Try this,create a new user account with admin privileges.Log into this new account.Now goto folder options and enable the display of hidden as well protected system files.



@utkarsh:So,did you try this?It doesn't seem like there is a virus in your system.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Kaspersky Rescue Disk took its own time and scanned the entire hard disk in a little over 3 hours. Removed and disinfected a lot of infections. Lets hope it solves the problem.



So at last KS rescue Dics has cleaned your system pretty well - now if the OS boots fine repair the OS using sfc /scannow like _dashing.sujay_ has suggested or lese re-install the OS ( using repair method ) - so that any infected OS file that was deleted by the AV can function properly - re-install HW drives or any other apps if you need to.




> Other AVs don't even detect those files, forget about deleting them. I tried Quickheal, Norton, AVG, kaspersky.



if your OS and lots of others files are infected with some virus then Av apps just can't clean them from within windows OS ( this includes safe mode/ command lie only etc. ) - only way is to boot from a latest AV rescue CD and scan the whole HDD - after this just install any good AV product you like and update it regularly - I've used Avira Rescue disc like this before and learned this lesson


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 11, 2012)

Guys, problem is still there........
This time I have taken some snapshots but how to paste a picture in the middle of post and not as thumbnail??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2012)

Post them by using


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 11, 2012)

this is task manager along with the error window. click on any option and message appears again and this time you have click 3 times to make the message disappear.
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/4517/taskmanager1.jpg
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/6669/taskmanager3.jpg
*img849.imageshack.us/img849/2391/taskmanager2i.jpg
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/7505/avastreport.jpg
*img864.imageshack.us/img864/5738/taskmanagert.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a feeling IDMAN is the culprit.

Try a online AV scan- HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I have a feeling IDMAN is the culprit.
> 
> Try a online AV scan- HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA



Not at all.

@Utkarsh - Its happening because the virus has linked itself with the respective .exe's (IDman, IeMonitor,etc). Now, when you turn your PC, infected .exe's are ought to start, but as they're launched, Avast's real time protection traps the virus (attached along with .exe's) and quarrantines it. But windows has to start the ".exe" which was sheduled in startup. But since the process has been suspended by Avast, windows is giving this error. IDK how your system is still infected with viruses after boot scan. My personal suggestion - give a last try by using ESET smart security. I'm using it now from 2 years, not a single virus infection.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

if you are using an illegal version of IDM, remove it. instead try DAP. even though it displays some banner, its the next best choice for you.

also do a boot time scan using avast. and also try avira A/V without the shields (deselect during installation). Avira have lot better detection rate than Avast when it comes to cleaning these trojan horses & spywares. i personally use this trick once every few month.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 11, 2012)

My favorite virus here sality. 

I've been infected by this virus 3 times in last few years but never able been to disinfect it. I had KAV in 2007 it failed to disinfect it  then in 2009 I had norton it wasn't able to disinfect it.  & in 2011 I was infected with it to remove this virus I ran Quickheal Boot Scan 3 times still it wasn't able to disinfect it.  

This virus is a polymorphic file infector. It keeps on injecting it codes in every executable file in the pc. It keeps on continuing the never ending process. 
As it is a polymorphic virus it re-generates everytime it is deleted.  

*I would only advise doing a reinstall of windows in this situation. * If you still wishes to give a last try to clean it try using these:

1. Download Win32/Sality Remover 1.2.0.616 Free - A useful tool for deleting the Win32/Sality virus from your computer - Softpedia

2. How to disinfect my computer from Virus.Win32.Sality?

Another way to disinfect is to remove the payload code in last line of every infected file.  

I may analyze your system if you provide these logs:

1. HJT Log

2. MBAM Log

3. OTL Log

4. GMER Log


----------



## Nipun (Feb 11, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> My favorite virus here sality.
> 
> I've been infected by this virus 3 times in last few years but never able been to disinfect it. I had KAV in 2007 it failed to disinfect it  then in 2009 I had norton it wasn't able to disinfect it.  & in 2011 I was infected with it to remove this virus I *ran Quickheal Boot Scan 3 times still it wasn't able to disinfect it.  *



Is this a bike that kicking it thrice will start it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> if you are using an illegal version of IDM, remove it.



Where does this comes from? 

@MyGeekTips - I have got rid of Sality, thanks to ESET. 



Nipun said:


> Is this a bike that kicking it thrice will start it?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 11, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Is this a bike that kicking it thrice will start it?



LOL No, In first time it disinfected all files then after the restart cpu usage was high so I scanned second time all same files were disinfected......still same so I tried third time but no avail.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> My favorite virus here sality.
> 
> I've been infected by this virus 3 times in last few years but never able been to disinfect it. I had KAV in 2007 it failed to disinfect it  then in 2009 I had norton it wasn't able to disinfect it.  & in 2011 I was infected with it to remove this virus I ran Quickheal Boot Scan 3 times still it wasn't able to disinfect it.
> 
> ...



there are many variants of sality. sality.b is safer. problem is the pure sality. it simply deleted .exe file. once infected, it takes a few minutes and you'll have a desktop full of dangling shortcuts. 

a friend of mine got rid of it by installing QuickHeal (2008 it was i guess) and doing an immediate boot time scan. even avast detects it, of course if Avast can be installed.



dashing.sujay said:


> Where does this comes from?



back of my head 



MyGeekTips said:


> LOL No, In first time it disinfected all files then after the restart cpu usage was high so I scanned second time all same files were disinfected......still same so I tried third time but no avail.



disable system restore.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> disable system restore.



The pc was infected in 2011 now it's 2012. BTW, I never keep System Restore on it waste my precious hdd space.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> back of my head



Purpose ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> The pc was infected in 2011 now it's 2012. BTW, I never keep System Restore on it waste my precious hdd space.



oops 



dashing.sujay said:


> Purpose ?



malware could be part of the IDM's registration evade technique or so. else why is only IDM & some BSNL3G infected.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2012)

^You've a point. But from what experience I have, cracks generally don't contain such harmful viruses. (but no wonder, they can)


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

here's you all need to know about Sality 

W32.Sality | Symantec

W32.Sality once infected my HDD - the only solution : I had to format the entire HDD


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^You've a point. But from what experience I have, cracks generally don't contain such harmful viruses. (but no wonder, they can)



No bro I've even seen backdoor binded with the cracks from trusted source or trusted uploader. 



topgear said:


> W32.Sality once infected my HDD - the only solution : I had to format the entire HDD



this.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> if you are using an illegal version of IDM, remove it. instead try DAP. even though it displays some banner, its the next best choice for you.
> 
> also do a boot time scan using avast. and also try avira A/V without the shields (deselect during installation). Avira have lot better detection rate than Avast when it comes to cleaning these trojan horses & spywares. i personally use this trick once every few month.


I regularly use DAP but for some reasons I installed 30 day trial version of IDM. To check if there is problem is with IDM only, I uninstalled IDM and installed FDM but still the problem is same. And one more thing, the problem never happened with DAP.
I can't even reinstall windows as I have not got the original disk. I can only restore it to factory settings. Does restoring the system partition to factory settings serve the same purpose as reinstalling windows?? **EDITED**
One last time I m going to boot scan my HDD with avast and Kaspersky Rescue disk. Lets see what happens.



topgear said:


> here's you all need to know about Sality
> 
> W32.Sality | Symantec
> 
> W32.Sality once infected my HDD - the only solution : I had to format the entire HDD


Seems like I have to do the same... But I have not got any external HDD to backup important data.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2012)

lets not talk about crack & piracy here.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> I regularly use DAP but for some reasons I installed 30 day trial version of IDM. To check if there is problem is with IDM only, I uninstalled IDM and installed FDM but still the problem is same. And one more thing, the problem never happened with DAP.
> I can't even reinstall windows as I have not got the original disk. I can only restore it to factory settings. Does restoring the system partition to factory settings serve the same purpose as reinstalling windows?? **EDITED**
> One last time I m going to boot scan my HDD with avast and Kaspersky Rescue disk. Lets see what happens.
> 
> ...



Just backup those to a pen drive - the pen drive will be infected for sure the if the important files are some word, excel, pdf, access file - not any kind of executable file that sality can infect then you are safe to copy those to the pen drive. Format the entire HDD - install a good AV program and update it - make sure USB autorun is disabled and AV guard is on - now plug in the pen drive - Sacn it with the AV app - the AV app will detect all the sality virus files in the pen drive and clean - now you can use those backup files and the pen drive like as before


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> Just backup those to a pen drive - the pen drive will be infected for sure the if the important files are some word, excel, pdf, access file - not any kind of executable file that sality can infect then you are safe to copy those to the pen drive. Format the entire HDD - install a good AV program and update it - make sure USB autorun is disabled and AV guard is on - now plug in the pen drive - Sacn it with the AV app - the AV app will detect all the sality virus files in the pen drive and clean - now you can use those backup files and the pen drive like as before


Now there are many .exe, .doc, .xls files along with many .flv and .mp4 files. If I convert all the exe files to .rar file, can they be prevented from infection??
And I m thinking of taking backup in an external HDD. Will it make a difference??


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2012)

i have a feeling most of the exe files are already gone. why not try a rescue disc. from Avira or Kaspersky? cause A/V installed from inside windows has failed to disinfect your PC. maybe these can.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2012)

^ +1, the virus would must have infected all exes, as it seems. Even if all viruses are removed, OS will create problems. Better format and scan with a bootable disk. (updated)


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, format is the best option. If you would have done this before you would have save lot of time.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Now there are many .exe, .doc, .xls files along with many .flv and .mp4 files. If I convert all the exe files to .rar file, can they be prevented from infection??
> And I m thinking of taking backup in an external HDD. Will it make a difference??



there's no chance for the .exe files - but you can backup the doc, xls, flv and mp4 files - so better backup those asap


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok. Now I have made up my mind to format the Hard Disk. I have never formatted the hard disk before. Which is the best way?? Boot with the windows disk and format all the partitions??


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Ok. Now I have made up my mind to format the Hard Disk. I have never formatted the hard disk before. Which is the best way?? *Boot with the windows disk and format all the partitions??*


Yes


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Ok. Now I have made up my mind to format the Hard Disk. I have never formatted the hard disk before. Which is the best way?? Boot with the windows disk and format all the partitions??



boot with windows cd & delete/format C/System drive. reinstall windows. if you have antivirus in a clean media like Digit DVD, install it & without checking for update and all do a boot scan or full system scan. before that disable system restore.

now update the antivirus and keep PC clean.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

^Any reason for disabling sys restore?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2012)

antivirus many time ignores system restore (it was AVG which has such a setting if i remember) or fails to remove virus from those folders. so disabling system restore will remove that folder.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I will do it as soon as I have the resources.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ if possible u can upload one infected file to www.virustotal.com..... this site will check those file with more than 20 anti-malware software and can tell u about infection name.... and then u can may download specific virus fix tool....


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 15, 2012)

During the bootscan, if an infection is encountered it prompts for delete, disinfect and ignore. I want to ask is, if I select delete then some system files or important files may get deleted. So I select disinfect in most of the cases. does this really disinfects or not??


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

avast can't repair files. disinfect may mean move to chest. delete files. if it deletes important data, let it go. you can't do anything now. keep any of these files and you will end up wasting several more hours/days fixing your system.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> During the bootscan, if an infection is encountered it prompts for delete, disinfect and ignore. I want to ask is, if I select delete then some system files or important files may get deleted. So I select disinfect in most of the cases. does this really disinfects or not??



Most antivirus's rarely disinfect (only weak viruses are disinfected). Delete them without any thought. If there would be any imp file, most chances are of any exe which you can reinstall, docs rarely fall under this category.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 15, 2012)

You are right guys.......
Meanwhile I ran SalityKiller which did a scan and generated the following report..
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/6417/capturekde.jpg

Can anyone please suggest what is this "infected threads"?? If threads are infected then why not processes??

And one more thing is, my PC is behaving normally since the scan. May be scan has fixed the problem. I will wait and see for another day.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

infected threads = registry keys. sality deletes exe files. so most likely any processor sality has infected is long dead. 

ok so you scanned with Sality Killer? and Antivirus?

this tool may scan your C directory only. do a antivirus scan. do a avast boot scan + avira as your permanent A/V.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2012)

@ utkarsh73 - I bet sality will show up on the next av scan - it's not so easy to remove once your pc is infected deeply with sality.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> infected threads = registry keys. sality deletes exe files. so most likely any processor sality has infected is long dead.
> 
> ok so you scanned with Sality Killer? and Antivirus?
> 
> this tool may scan your C directory only. do a antivirus scan. do a avast boot scan + avira as your permanent A/V.


After scanning with SalityKiller I did not do any other scan. And it scanned my whole hard disk but a bit faster than any other AV could have done. 
And no sign of infection since the scan.



topgear said:


> @ utkarsh73 - I bet sality will show up on the next av scan - it's not so easy to remove once your pc is infected deeply with sality.


Well, you may be right. There was an instance when it didn't show up for a month after scanning with QuickHeal. I m hoping it doesn't happens this time.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> And it scanned my whole hard disk but a bit faster than any other AV could have done.



Since it had to scan only for Sality infections, it was supposed to scan faster. btw which anti-virus are you using now?


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 17, 2012)

^^Avast. I find it most effective for now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

No post on this thread for so long?
Let me try to get a discussion started again.

has anyone used the Avast free Antivirus 7? Review anyone?

get it here: Avast! Free Antivirus Download - Softpedia


----------



## shailesh (Mar 29, 2012)

Guys,
where does Microsoft security essentials fit in the race of antiviruses???
Any opinion on this would be appriciated...


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> No post on this thread for so long?
> Let me try to get a discussion started again.
> 
> has anyone used the Avast free Antivirus 7? Review anyone?
> ...




Still the best in my books. Yet to face any problem unlike Avira, AVG or MSE in past.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2012)

shailesh said:


> Guys,
> where does Microsoft security essentials fit in the race of antiviruses???
> Any opinion on this would be appriciated...



here you go 

Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 Review & Rating | PCMag.com

Microsoft Security Essentials review | from TechRadar's expert reviews of Anti malware software


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2012)

Guys, the 1 year license of my Quick Heal Antivirus just expired. So any recommendations for any paid antivirus with a one year licesne? The cheaper the better. and also would be happy it would be available in Flipkart.

or should I buy the latest Quick Heal again? Been using them for 3 years now. No complaints. But just wanted a change


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2012)

Kaspersky antivirus  3PC @ 596  & 1 PC @ 295/-


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for reply dashing.sujay but KAV was one antivirus I was wanting to avoid. Why? The last time I tried the trail version, my experience was beyond fail. Took a vow never to use it again and not to recommend anyone too


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys, the 1 year license of my Quick Heal Antivirus just expired. So any recommendations for any paid antivirus with a one year licesne? The cheaper the better. and also would be happy it would be available in Flipkart.
> 
> or should I buy the latest Quick Heal again? Been using them for 3 years now. No complaints. But just wanted a change



why not use avast or even avira? and current KAV is lot better. i have used 2009/2010 edition given in digit DVD at that time. i'd say epic fail.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2012)

Hehe I can understand, I personally use ESET SS since 3 yrs. Try it.

One problem of KAV I can say is that it requries lot of user interaction which most don't want.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys, the 1 year license of my Quick Heal Antivirus just expired. So any recommendations for any paid antivirus with a one year licesne? The cheaper the better. and also would be happy it would be available in Flipkart.
> 
> or should I buy the latest Quick Heal again? Been using them for 3 years now. No complaints. But just wanted a change



for a change why not try NAV 2012 - it's may not be the cheapest AV one of the best paid AV IMO


----------



## Theodre (Apr 1, 2012)

AntiVirus Name: Avast free Anti-Virus v7.0
Free or Paid: fREE
Price in INR [If Paid]: N/A
Protection Type: This comes with antivirus, web shield, p2p shield, webrep addon, behaviour shield, boot time scan, sand box. and so many other good stuff.

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly: 5
Detection Rate: 4
Price: N/A
Overall: 4.5

Recommend to Use: Yes
Comments: This is the best free security protection around! I have been using it from v4.7 and am satisfied with its performance. I have used many premium suites like KiS 2010, PC TOOLs iNternet security etc, and i felt safe with them and i feel same way for this too. Avast feels like a professional and I feel safe when using this.
Review on v7.0: So many new things have been added good detection rate and furnished GUI. I like it


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2012)

oh well. my father said that I should use a free AV instead of downloading one 

Time to download avast! free AV 7.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> oh well. my father said that I should use a free AV instead of downloading one
> 
> Time to download avast! free AV 7.



install avast 6 or so from digit DVD and it'll auto update to v7. will use 8-12Mb. else you'll have to download 75Mb worth of data.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2012)

Already downloaded and registered. From first use it seems registration has become lot less of a hassle then it was in older versions. 1 click register. No checking of email and pasting of registration keys.

Will post a good review soon


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Apr 26, 2012)

Today, my NPAV expired too..

Please suggest a good AV 
System config are given below...


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Today, my NPAV expired too..
> 
> Please suggest a good AV
> System config are given below...



AVG or Eset, Norton products kill the computer


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Apr 26, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> AVG or Eset, Norton products kill the computer



What about Bitdefender Total Security 2012 ??

Some sites rated it  No.1 Av of 2012 ..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

actually Norton 2012 is one of the best paid A/V. no to AVG. free version is bloatware, paid one is crap.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> What about *Bitdefender Total Security* 2012 ??
> 
> Some sites rated it  No.1 Av of 2012 ..



*A bag of 4 letter word starting with S and ending with T, in its purest form*



Sam said:


> actually Norton 2012 is one of the best paid A/V. no to AVG. free version is bloatware, paid one is crap.



I use a paid version of AVG, its pretty good.

Had used Bitdefender Total Security, was rubbish.

I cannot comment on Norton, but the general mindset is that Norton chokes your system and has a horrible detection rate


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Apr 26, 2012)

So ,I should use this instead of this ??


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

use that


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks !
Placing the order..


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope these ugly review of Norton Helps.
Flipkart.com: Norton AntiVirus 2012 1 PC 1 Year Review by Saikat P
Flipkart.com: Norton AntiVirus 2012 5 PC 1 Year Review by Shyam Ananthakrishnan

Those who did a 5 star review said that "Excellent Packing and Fast Delivery", which is useless

If you can buy a higher end product, buy this.

Kaspersky Pure 2011 1 PC 1 Year: Flipkart.com: Kaspersky Anti-virus

Thats 2011 version, you can find 2012 version on ebay or other shopping site


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Apr 26, 2012)

No thanks 
placed the order of Eset Smart Security Version 5 1 PC 1 Year.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> No thanks
> placed the order of Eset Smart Security Version 5 1 PC 1 Year.



Congrats, now you can safely download half of the planet


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> No thanks
> placed the order of Eset Smart Security Version 5 1 PC 1 Year.



Being an user of ESET SS for 3 yrs continuously, I can assure you that you won't be dissatisfied. Its one of the most non-obtrusive AV out there (just chip in proper setting on first hand).


----------



## TheMost (Apr 26, 2012)

^ the only prob with ESS is cleaning up an infection
Doesn't look after the reg files ...

But gives maximum pro-active defence against new malware//Heur basis !!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

I never encountered any disability to clean/del any infected file till now.


----------



## TheMost (Apr 26, 2012)

^ i meant reg !!!


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I never encountered any disability to clean/del any infected file till now.



^^Me neither


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Being an user of ESET SS for 3 yrs continuously, I can assure you that you won't be dissatisfied. Its one of the most non-obtrusive AV out there (just chip in proper setting on first hand).



only thing i hate of Eset was its setting menu last time i used. Was really complicated. Settings were hidden under tabs & tabs.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> only thing i hate of Eset was its setting menu last time i used. Was really complicated. Settings were hidden under tabs & tabs.



Under tabs? When did you last time ? I never saw "tabs" in settings. (or may be I don't remember).  I'm using from v4 to v5 now. And I find that really easy as compared to Kaspersky. I just "force cleaning" by default and it takes care of the rest.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 26, 2012)

Can anyone suggest best free AV for home pc?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Can anyone suggest best free AV for home pc?



Avast.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Avast.



Thanks Sujay.


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2012)

Another thumbs up for Avast.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Under tabs? When did you last time ? I never saw "tabs" in settings. (or may be I don't remember).  I'm using from v4 to v5 now. And I find that really easy as compared to Kaspersky. I just "force cleaning" by default and it takes care of the rest.



late 2010. i have used avast & avira and compared to them, Eset's menu system was really bad. it took me more than 2min just to open quantine and more time to check scan settings. i have used Kaspersky. If you remove detection rate, it'll immediately go to the lowest rank cause of its bloatware nature.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> i have used Kaspersky. If you remove detection rate, it'll immediately go to the lowest rank cause of its bloatware nature.



Totally agree! 

btw give ESET v5 a try, you will never return back.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> btw give ESET v5 a try, you will never return back.



i'll, after the trial is over or they blacklist the key (i hope you understand what i mean )


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2012)

Try the paid version of Escan antivirus [approx 370 INR for single user 1yr].


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> i'll, after the trial is over or they blacklist the key (i hope you understand what i mean )



And I thought mods were using legit copies


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ i am a big fan of avast and using it since 5yrs. so not much chance of going for a paid AV dropping my free license.


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2012)

This two links should help you guys 

*www.pcworld.com/reviews/collection/3247/2010_suites.html

*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2372364,00.asp


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 27, 2012)

From the day I started watching antivirus review sites, I don't remember bitdefender being even #2. 

I used it once (may be in 2008-09), was light on system, not complex but not even simple, a so so antivirus. Couldn't test detection as viruses didn't attacked me then


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> From the day I started watching antivirus review sites, I don't remember bitdefender being even #2.
> 
> I used it once (may be in 2008-09), was light on system, not complex but not even simple, a so so antivirus. Couldn't test detection as viruses didn't attacked me then



different sites give different rating. best it to pick the ones with best detection rate and try a trial. just disable the current AV and give it a trial run. If it seems more like a bloatware, uninstall it else one may place an order for a key.


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> From the day I started watching antivirus review sites, I don't remember bitdefender being even #2.
> 
> I used it once (may be in 2008-09), was light on system, not complex but not even simple, a so so antivirus. Couldn't test detection as viruses didn't attacked me then



I used Bitdefender on 2008 and after installing this I faced lots of BSODs and uninstalled it - after that I've never used it but recetly saw some foreign mags giving it high ratings and it's the cheapest AV available on flipkart -

I think the latest version may be improved and thats' why I asked for personal feedback about Bitdefender


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

*AntiVirus Name: Avira
Free or Paid: Free
Price in INR [If Paid]:rs.0
Protection Type:Full Protection

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly:4/5
Detection Rate:4/5
Price: free
Overall*


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Detection Rate:4/5



why? AFAIK, avira got one of the best detection rate of any and all antiviruses (paid, free). i have myself used it and it detects viruses missed by avast.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

^^^ I once Had uninstalled it and downloaded AVG and it detected some viruses which Avira Dint.But later i uninstalled AVG it was Hogging up the computer.Have the features are not proper.
All AVG Does is giving notifications that Google chrome is using 200 mb


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2012)

AntiVirus Name: 
Free or Paid: Free
Price in INR [If Paid]:NA
Protection Type : Full Protection for 30 days

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly:5/5
Detection Rate:NA

My Views : The installer of the actually installs the pro trial version which should turn into a free version after 30 days and the pro version offers many nice features which can be turned off or on without much button clicking. 

After it converts into a free version you will get these features 
Ad-Aware Free - Download Internet Security Software with Antivirus & Spyware Removal - Lavasoft
which are enough for a free product IMO.

Now coming to the performance front the scanning engine is actually very slow ( tested on a P4 with 512MB ram ) and it did not detect any threat though Norton AV flagged a file as virus but it was a false positive anyway. There ain't lots of virus in my rig to test with 

Now here's the funny part - I update the AV once in a week - after I perform an update the Av shows the update time correctly but if I restart the system it shows that the AV was updated on 23rd March ( I installed it on 20th March ) and even after 30 days the Av is still working in Pro mode for some strange reason


----------



## Anorion (Apr 29, 2012)

oh well

*AntiVirus Name:* none lol. I use my eyeballs and my brain to not get infected. Even the firewall is disabled. 



Spoiler



my machine is not a honeypot, plz not to h4x


*Free or Paid: *Free 
*Price in INR [If Paid]:* Free
*Protection Type:* NONE

*Ratings out of 5.* 5
*User Friendly:* you bet
*Detection Rate:* 100%
*Price:* 0
*Overall:* YEAAH! 

*Recommend to Use: **Yes*

*Comments: *
an attack is no different from what you would experience IRL. even an updated AV cant protect you from a 0 day attack, or a targeted attack. you need to be careful on your own, and this is the best protection you can get. Humans are the weakest point in the security chain, its not some kind of techno magic that does the damage, its  how gullible you are as a person.  

that Anti-Virus stuff just hogs up system resources. Learn to use the net without getting infected, be wary of USB drives. you dont need that plugin to watch that video, or download the downlader for the file, or update the javax or vidx updater.... none of that stuff and you should be good to go. procexp.exe (*technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653) is a great tool to monitor haywire processes, and there are bound to be a bunch of these apart from outright malicious ones.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 1, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Congrats, now you can safely download half of the planet



Received it yesterday , 
    Yes Packaging is too good ,
And After Installing It killed 6 malwares too  , 
 But today when I started my PC I got a Problem

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-p9zOEsTvlNs/T5914vkornI/AAAAAAAAARw/bAkvfUP6rLY/s512/Capture.JPG

It is not starting....


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2012)

Reinstall eset, if it doesn't, do a system restore. Then, 

restart
run ccleaner (reg)
Install eset again in *safe mode*. Then fully scan the system.

Everything should be fine then.


----------



## Minion (May 1, 2012)

Antivirus Name: Pctool antivirus 9 free
Free or Paid:free
Protection Type:file Guard,Email Guard,browser defender 

Rating:4/5
User friendly:Yes
Detection Rate:5/5
Recommended to use:Yes
Overall:Great

Comment:
Its shows ads like Avg free but its not annoying. This version is much better than previous one which don't have anti spyware protection & had ugly interface,detection rate is very good I must say,scans are fast.Overall its a great improvement than previous version.


----------



## mrintech (May 2, 2012)

I am using KIS and Bitdefender on 2 different Laptops

Both are awesome  But Bitdefender tends to block many softwares like K-Lite, VLC etc.  BD sometimes do too much of blocking


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2012)

^^ Thanks for feedback on BitDefender.



Minion said:


> Antivirus Name: Pctool antivirus 9 free
> Free or Paid:free
> Protection Type:file Guard,Email Guard,browser defender
> 
> ...



^^ Will try this out instead of Ad-Aware.


----------



## dingdong (May 2, 2012)

malwarebytes is also good.Atleast better than avg version.


----------



## Minion (May 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> AntiVirus Name:
> Free or Paid: Free
> Price in INR [If Paid]:NA
> Protection Type : Full Protection for 30 days
> ...



I have used it detection rate although is very good but it is still buggy waiting for 10.1 when all bugs are ironed out.Very light on system though.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2012)

^^ Yep, it's light on system resource and that's the main reason I installed it - currently re-installing it one more time to fix those above issues I'm facing with this.


----------



## Minion (May 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Yep, it's light on system resource and that's the main reason I installed it - currently re-installing it one more time to fix those above issues I'm facing with this.



You can't do anything just wait for next release when they fixed those bugs.


----------



## koolent (May 3, 2012)

AntiVirus Name: Avast Internet Security
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: Rs. 2140/year
Protection Type: Complete PC Protection + Intrnet Security

Ratings out of 5.
User Friendly: 4.3
Detection Rate: 4.6
Price: 3.4
Overall: 4.7

Recommend to Use: Yes
Comments: Definitely recommended, the best I have ever hit. I installed in 2009 and I haven't re-installed My windows YET !!!  . Super happy.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 3, 2012)

2 years without a single virus attack. Thanks to Microsoft Security Essentials. 

Okay now guys I am a little bored with it. Suggest me some alternative. Should have good looking UI and light on system and of course effective.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 3, 2012)

this Ad-aware is pissing me off... i can't store a single game crack, thanks to it!


----------



## Minion (May 3, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> this Ad-aware is pissing me off... i can't store a single game crack, thanks to it!



Make them archive using winrar.


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> this Ad-aware is pissing me off... i can't store a single game crack, thanks to it!



game companies should make it mandatory to have ad aware installed to play any kind of game. piracy will disappear


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 3, 2012)

Minion said:


> Make them archive using winrar.



did that yesterday night using 7z! 



Sam said:


> game companies should make it mandatory to have ad aware installed to play any kind of game. piracy will disappear



Now thats funny!


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

Minion said:


> You can't do anything just wait for next release when they fixed those bugs.



the Re-Installation of yesterday fixed the update bug and now the update time is showing correctly  

BTW, my version is 10.0.185.3207.



koolent said:


> AntiVirus Name: Avast Internet Security
> Free or Paid: Paid
> Price in INR [If Paid]: Rs. 2140/year
> Protection Type: Complete PC Protection + Intrnet Security
> ...



did you buy a 3 years license for 3 pcs - the most costly Av I've seen till date 



MatchBoxx said:


> this Ad-aware is pissing me off... i can't store a single game crack, thanks to it!



So far I've not faced any such issues  put those no cd type files on a folder and put those files on the ignore list.



Sam said:


> game companies should make it mandatory to have ad aware installed to play any kind of game. piracy will disappear



nice idea but even Avira and Norton Av has the same issue


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> So far I've not faced any such issues  put those no cd type files on a folder and put those files on the ignore list.



Thanks for the input bro. This will help!


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2012)

ax3,

Don't use cracked version they are not safe use pctool antivirus 9 instead. has very good detection rate.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2012)

using Kaspersy Internet security 2012 on intel atom D425 system & it works fine.paid Rs.260 for 1 year 1 pc license & in my opinion best value for money security suite at this price.though free suites are good too at this price i simply do not see any compelling logic to not use KIS2012 especially when i order a Rs.100 pizza every week


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2012)

ax3 said:


> my frd installed new norton 360 v6, trial version .... he found a working crack to it & its looking good .... he insist i get it bt am in doubt, is it really safe to use a cracked version of trial av or freeware is good ????



at least spare the security software that watches your back while you play with pirated versions of games and other craps that are full of rootkits & spywares. Anyone want to clean all their pirated copies of softwares and games, try emsisoft antimalware. trust me, you won't touch that thing again even with a 100m long pole  you may install it on your friend's PC, start a scan and enjoy the aftermatch  (i have done it many times)

now move on. this thread is turning into a crack discussion thread and further discussion will lead to having all the new posts being removed


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2012)

found this :
Immunet Protect - Free Anti Virus Software, Free Cloud Antivirus
and it seems like a good product :
Immunet Protect - Download.com

anyone wants to try it and give feedback


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2012)

people I have seen the latest version of avast 7 give peculiar problems. It blocks programs like Xchat, which is a IRC client. Had to add to exceptions.
Might also try the latest Avira soon. But for now avast is fine. There is also a slight noticeable decrease in copy speeds as shown by Teracopy. Too proactive scanning


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> people I have seen the latest version of avast 7 give peculiar problems. It blocks programs like Xchat, which is a IRC client. Had to add to exceptions.
> Might also try the latest Avira soon. But for now avast is fine. There is also a slight noticeable decrease in copy speeds as shown by Teracopy. Too proactive scanning



auto sandbox is on i guess. make sandbox manual and when it asks, add it to trusted list or whatever. best is to skip installing sandbox during installation.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2012)

lol. It seems to have been fixed now 
Strange I didnt notice while installing. Its off now and everything is normal. Thanks


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> the most costly Av I've seen till date



*i.imgur.com/lOehw.png?1


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

^^ never heard of that AV but the reason behind the high price may be it uses four scan engines  but acc to the reviews it's not a very good Av app :
Slightly Better Blocking - Coranti 2012 Multi-Engine AntiVirus & AntiSpyware Review & Rating | PCMag.com

so people better stick with Av's using only a single scan engine.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ never heard of that AV but the reason behind the high price may be it uses four scan engines  but acc to the reviews it's not a very good Av app :
> Slightly Better Blocking - Coranti 2012 Multi-Engine AntiVirus & AntiSpyware Review & Rating | PCMag.com
> 
> so people better stick with Av's using only a single scan engine.



Editor's rating 1.5/5 on PCMag.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2012)

^^ that what's happen when you ( pointing to the devs of this crap AV app ) use 4 scan engines but none of even one is made by you


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 11, 2012)

need to get another free antivirus other than avast for browsing purpose and downloading torrents once in a month.Avast  is quite a bandwith hog and all the time keeps on downloading some updates.
Should getting a Kaspersky Antivirus be a better option and how is its security


----------



## SeenuGuddu (May 11, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> need to get another free antivirus other than avast for browsing purpose and downloading torrents once in a month.Avast  is quite a bandwith hog and all the time keeps on downloading some updates.
> Should getting a Kaspersky Antivirus be a better option and how is its security



fine dude, go head with KIS(Kaspersky Internet security), i am using this  KIV anti virus sw  for the past 5 years. you will satisfied with this.

In my experience, No anti virus is perfect.spend some few bucks instead of going  torrent's that will save  you alot from bad stuff.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2012)

@ vaibhav23 - why not use Avira AntiVir Free edition with some good Antispyware apps  - enough for your needs. I'm using it again after 7 months


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> need to get another free antivirus other than avast for browsing purpose and downloading torrents once in a month.Avast  is quite a bandwith hog



Well don't think Avast downloads so many updates. I had updated after 5 days and all it downloaded was around 1.8 mb, which I don't think is much


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 12, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> need to get another free antivirus other than avast for browsing purpose and downloading torrents once in a month.Avast  is quite a bandwith hog and all the time keeps on downloading some updates.
> Should getting a Kaspersky Antivirus be a better option and how is its security



Among all the AVs I have used, Avast! definition updates were the smallest and just takes few seconds to update on every 2nd or 3rd day on my 15 Kbps connection
Regarding Kaspersky Antivirus, I installed the trial version and removed it within 24 hours. Reason: it will frustrate you like hell with its numerous dialog boxes. Many may see this as a +ve but I don't.


----------



## sygeek (May 12, 2012)

You guys should read this:
IAmA a malware coder and botnet operator, AMA : IAmA


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 12, 2012)

@topgear which Antispyware app should I get


----------



## Minion (May 12, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> @topgear which Antispyware app should I get



Get ad-aware 10.1 it has both antivirus and antispyware and very light on resource.detection rate is very good.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Well don't think Avast downloads so many updates. I had updated after 5 days and all it downloaded was around 1.8 mb, which I don't think is much



Avira updates are also small - less than a MB if you update it daily.



vaibhav23 said:


> @topgear which Antispyware app should I get



Spybot S&D, SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition, SpywareBlaster and MalwareBytes AntiMalware are few god such apps - use any of these.


----------



## Minion (May 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> Avira updates are also small - less than a MB if you update it daily.



In my case Avira doesn't update some time and it will continue like that for 15 days or more.So no to Avira.


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2012)

^^ at times it may miss. and if it didn't update you get a notification. click there to update it. 

as for antispyware, Emsisoft Antimalware is a nice product. fast scanning with excellent detection rate but no protection module on free version.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2012)

Minion said:


> In my case Avira doesn't update some time and it will continue like that for 15 days or more.So no to Avira.



That's really weird .... never faced such issue.


----------



## Minion (Jun 12, 2012)

AntiVirus Name: Roboscan internet security
Free or Paid: Free
Price in INR [If Paid]:free
Protection Type :full protection without optimising function

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly:5/5
Detection Rate:good detection rate since it uses bitdefender engine and inhouse.


Comment:
Roboscan internet security free and  is very light antivirus by default it scan for removable media.first scan is little slow but there after scans are  lightning quick it has a firewall and have a hips.It update thrice as day.Interface is quick and cute it just show little ads like avg and is least annoying. 

very good av for free.


----------



## alishakapoor491 (Jun 13, 2012)

AntiVirus Name: Quick heal! free antivirus
Free or Paid: free!!!! hurray
Price in INR [If Paid]: Rs. 000/-
Protection Type: provides everything what can be expected of a Internet antivirus suite, with firewall and Sandbox!!! 
also supports Real-time protection against all Internet threats(Web Reputation), easy Parental Control, siteblocking, BOOT time Scan, Firewall, supports x64 and x32 OS.
Ratings out of 5. 4.5
User Friendly: 4.5
Detection Rate: 4 Works fine for me 
Price: Rs. 000/-
Overall: Bingo Must free Use for all!!!

Recommend to Use: Yes


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2012)

quick heal free? can i know when quick heal released a free version? 

from next time try posting review for genuine product. not cracked/pirated ones.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 13, 2012)

Quick Heal is crap.


----------



## cybersa (Jun 14, 2012)

AntiVirus Name:Avast
Free or Paid:Free
Price in INR [If Paid]:
Protection Type:Antivirus with Sandbox,Real time scanning,Site Blocking 

Ratings out of 5.
User Friendly:4
Detection Rate:4
Price:-
Overall:4

Recommend to Use: Yes


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 22, 2012)

I used ZoneAlarm Firewall for a long time, but switched to Comodo Firewall, because ZoneAlarm slowed down the Windows Explorer. But, i find ZoneAlarm better, based on usability and protection both. Now i want to switch back, but that same damn problem!!! Windows Explorer slowed down!!
I'm on Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.
Any solutions?? :/


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ here's your fix 

ZoneAlarm DRAMATICALLY slows down Windows Explorer - Page 2 - ZoneAlarm User Community


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ here's your fix
> 
> ZoneAlarm DRAMATICALLY slows down Windows Explorer - Page 2 - ZoneAlarm User Community



**** ZoneAlarm!!!
I have installed Private Firewall 7.0.28.1 !!


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 22, 2012)

AntiVirus Name:Avira Internet Security 2012
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: Rs.1,748 INR (1 Year)
Protection Type: 



Real-Time Protection prevents infection from viruses, worms and Trojans.
    FireWall adds an extra layer of defense against intrusions.
    ProActive halts undiscovered threats by tracking their behavior.
    AHeAD Technology inspects unfamiliar code for suspicious signs.
    Web Protection stops you from landing on malicious websites.
    AntiDrive-by blocks unwanted software downloads while you surf.
    Mail Protection keeps infected emails at a safe distance from your inbox.
*Ratings out of 5*

User Friendly: 4.5
Detection Rate: 5
Price:- Rs.1784/- for 1 Year
Overall: 4.7

Recommend to Use: Yes


----------



## thinkjamil (Jun 30, 2012)

Roboscan is registered under two names..just change the site to asia.

My Choice for home users and Gamers
AntiVirus Name: Avast free
Free or Paid: free
Price in INR [If Paid]:free
Protection Type:Antivirus,sandbox,Shields(lemme not name them all),remote assistance

Ratings out of 5. 4.6
User Friendly:4.8
Detection Rate:4.8
Price:0
Overall:4.8

Recommend to Use: Yes , using it for quite long now..and years ago updated it definitions from digit DVDs..So it was obvious choice back then but i'm still using it means something.
Comments: get a firewall. i'm using private firewall..small ..and feature rich..offcourse free


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 4, 2012)

So I've decided to purchase an Internet Secutiy for my laptop. Which one should I go for keeping in mind that I spend substantial amount of time online and also do Internet Banking and shopping.
Kaspersky?,Bit Defender?,Norton?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> So I've decided to purchase an Internet Secutiy for my laptop. Which one should I go for keeping in mind that I spend substantial amount of time online and also do Internet Banking and shopping.
> Kaspersky?,Bit Defender?,Norton?



Kaspersky Internet security. ESET Smart Security is also a good alternative, if you don't want to be bugged every now and then like KIS.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 4, 2012)

AntiVirus Name: Microsoft Security Essential
Free or Paid: FREE
Price in INR [If Paid]: Free
Protection Type:Antivirus and Spyware But no Firewall!
Ratings out of 5. 4
User Friendly: 4.5
Detection Rate: 4 
Price: Rs. 000
Overall: Awesome antivirus but no firewall.Good thing of this antivirus is it will only work in Genuine Windows Vista/7


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Kaspersky Internet security. ESET Smart Security is also a good alternative, if you don't want to be bugged every now and then like KIS.



Ok,Thanx..

And what about BitDefender Total Security? It Got Editor's Pick in the April 2012 issue of Digit and is available at an unbelievable price on flipkart right now.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

^^ I think BitDefender is god - it gets high rating in many foreign tech mags and review sites as well - you can try it and tell us your experience with it


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ I think DitDefender is god - it gets high rating in many foreign tech mags and review sites as well - you can try it and tell us your experience with it



Yeah ordered Bitdefender. Will report back. Thanx.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 5, 2012)

AntiVirus Name: Avast Internet Security
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: Dunno received as a gift(current Flipkart price 845 INR but out of stock)
Protection Type: Antivirus, Antispyware, Firewall, Snadbox, Antispam

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly:5
Detection Rate:4.5
Price: 4
Overall:4.5

Recommend to Use: Yes
Comments: Really user friendly. anyone can clearly understand everything there. my vote goes for this one over kaspersky or norton.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

check this out 
Top 10 Antivirus | Best Antivirus Software of 2012


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2012)

comodo topped the chart. strange. will test this at a friend's pc today


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2012)

and Avira took it place at the bottom of the chart - really strange


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> check this out
> Top 10 Antivirus | Best Antivirus Software of 2012


The name of the site is a bit too conspicuous, won't you agree? This is like freedownloadpaidsoftseasily.net


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

^^ there's one more site like this 
Best AntiVirus Software Review 2012 | Compare AntiVirus Software - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2012)

AntiVirus Name: BitDefender Internet Security 2012 3PC 1 year
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]: 800
Protection Type: Click Here for all features

Ratings out of 5.
User Friendly: 4.5
Detection Rate: 5
Price: 4.5
Overall: 4.67 

Recommend to Use: Yes [Just have a bit powerful computer].
Comments: It automatically starts virus scan when a storage device is plugged in, it becomes annoying for me sometimes


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> check this out
> Top 10 Antivirus | Best Antivirus Software of 2012



I can't believe ESET isn't there.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, WOT is showing red for that site.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2012)

Skud said:


> Well, WOT is showing red for that site.



No shock.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

got that link from wikipedia  anyway, looks like they are just advertising those products for money or just wants lots of traffic on their website - so just avoid that website.

Anyway, ever heard of this one :
Immunet: Free Antivirus Software Download and Endpoint Security

the WOT rating of this site is excellent


----------



## Minion (Jul 9, 2012)

Immunet is good but it is not light as panda cloud and again it is ugly and buggy.


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

Minion said:


> Immunet is good but it is not light as panda cloud and again it is ugly and buggy.



Ok .. thanks for the feedback - actually I was looking for a good replacement of Avira Free - recently it has started to bug me with more and more ads but looks like I need stick with it.


----------



## Minion (Jul 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> Ok .. thanks for the feedback - actually I was looking for a good replacement of Avira Free - recently it has started to bug me with more and more ads but looks like I need stick with it.



If you need replacement roboscan is very good choice as i said before it uses bitdefender engine and alyc.very light on system even on my old Athlon XP PC.scans are lighting fast update almost 5 times a day.detection rate is high
See this link
Roboscan
For detection rate
See this link
Virus Bulletin : VB RAP testing results


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ Thanks ... will try it out.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 11, 2012)

got my Bitdefender Total security today. Initial impressions are very good. It's not intrusive,has loads of features and I got it at an unbelievable price.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats  How much you paid for this ?


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> Congrats  How much you paid for this ?



720 bucks for 1 PC 1 Year license. 

Bitdefender Total Security 2012 1 PC 1 Year: Flipkart.com: Bitdefender Anti-virus


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2012)

The price is a steal but you should mention the price here as FK tends to change their prices very rapidly


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 13, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/t4TdO.png


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 13, 2012)

Suggestions for free Antivirus or Internet Security.I'll be online for most of the times. I've been using Avast since 6 years . Didn't find any problem with it. Should i continue with it? Or new brand has come which is better than Avast?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2012)

stick to avast. Avast it increasing its feature set in a regular basis. But the one thing they still lack is the repair file feature. Till now i have cleaned off 10,000 viruses of my PC or friend but not even once had repair worked.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> stick to avast. Avast it increasing its feature set in a regular basis. But the one thing they still lack is the repair file feature. Till now i have cleaned off 10,000 viruses of my PC or friend but not even once had repair worked.



Repairing is possible only for very weak viruses and I have seen only Kaspersky doing this.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2012)

@ Sam - even I've not seen any AV repaired even a single file ( specially executable files ) successfully  and ~10K virus infected files or 10k viruses of different types - you should be rewarded as the Most Experienced Virus Cleaner of the TDF forum - we should really think about starting a *MEVC* award


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ Sam - even I've not seen any AV repaired even a single file ( specially executable files ) successfully  and ~10K virus infected files or 10k viruses of different types - you should be rewarded as the Most Experienced Virus Cleaner of the TDF forum - we should really think about starting a *MEVC* award



quick heal used to do it 

and its not different virus rather most are the same type. Some of my friends never use antivirus. their theory is antivirus slows down system and games. So whenever their system stops responding or breaks down cause of excessive infection, i get called (cause i always have latest version or updates) and end up install avast/avira and the virus kicking starts


----------



## Minion (Jul 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> quick heal used to do it
> 
> and its not different virus rather most are the same type. Some of my friends never use antivirus. their theory is antivirus slows down system and games. So whenever their system stops responding or breaks down cause of excessive infection, i get called (cause i always have latest version or updates) and end up install avast/avira and the virus kicking starts



Vipre, Unthreat,Avira have disinfection tech.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2012)

all of the Avast better have a look at this 

*blog.avast.com/2012/03/15/iyogi-support-service-removed/


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 19, 2012)

*AntiVirus Name:* Avast 
*Free or Paid:* Free
*Protection Type:* Antivirus, Sandbox, Webrep


*User Friendly:* 4
*Detection Rate:* 4
*Overall:* 4.5

*Recommend to Use:* Yes. I feel the present version has pretty decent feature-set.  I think it is one of the most customisable AV in the market. 
Comments: I have been using Avast along with Comodo firewall and Malwarebytes Antimalware for the past couple of years. Yet to get infected.


----------



## coldhart (Aug 2, 2012)

Kaspersky IS 2013 is the best detection & protection against the virus is top notch with very little load on system


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

AntiVirus Name: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012
Free or Paid: Rs 531 (flipkart)
Protection Type: Antivirus, anti-spyware, phishing, spam, banner


User Friendly: 4
Detection Rate: 4
Overall: 4.5

Recommend to Use: Yes, the interface is simple, its light on resources. The initial updates after first install can be quite large.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> all of the Avast better have a look at this
> 
> *blog.avast.com/2012/03/15/iyogi-support-service-removed/



^ Not a problem for me. Haven't felt any need to contact support in the last 6 years I've been using Avast.

I use Avast Home + Microsoft Security Essentials on my system, and must say that the way Avast has evolved from the Version 4.1 (can't recall the version number exactly), I started using in 2006 when I moved from IC Chip to Digit, is really amazing. Tried almost all of them including Norton (is provided free of cost from my Company)+Norton 360, McAfee (Got 6 months bundled with my PC), AVG, QuickHeal, and Kaspersky too. Avast was the one, stuck on, not only because it's free, but also because it's light on system resources and has a very good feature of Boot Time Scan, which I can't remember which other antivirus software gives.


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ yep, Avast has improved a lot ( and this was the first free AV I've used back on 2005 ) over the past years and now at the top position of freeware antivirus programs

BTW, check this out : Fortinet, Inc. : Network Security Software | Network Security | Business Network Security


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 1, 2012)

I like bitdefender very much. It is quite good. The interface needs a little work though, requires too many clicks to get simple things done.

But it is pretty cheap Security Software Price List India: software: Flipkart.com


----------



## HTBR (Sep 17, 2012)

Well i am using Kaspersky 2012 Internet Security but i will be buying a new RIG this week. So can i deactivate Kaspersky from my current PC and reactivate on the new PC (different HDD) with the same key?


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2012)

I think yes.


----------



## Sania (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,Thanks for the advice. I use the Windows Firewall. Have not faced any trouble so far.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 29, 2012)

AntiVirus Name:* Microsoft Security Essentials*
Free or Paid: *Free (Only for Genuine Windows)*
Price in INR [If Paid]:* ~Nil~*
Protection Type:
**Real-time protection
*System scanning
*System cleaning
*Windows Firewall integration
*Dynamic signature service
*Rootkit protection
*Protection against real threats, not good software !
*

Ratings out of 5 
User Friendly:*5/5*
Detection Rate*:4.5/5*
Detection Time:*1~4/5 **
Price:5 (FREE)
Overall:4.8

Recommend to Use:Yes, I used McAfee Total Protection but that was crap, took the whole day to scan even a 220gB Hard Drive and scanning Plug-In devices never finishes !
This is a great Antivirus for free and it detects viruses.

Comments:Only for Genuine Windows !


*You can alter detection rate by altering the limit of CPU usage


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2012)

currently I'm not using any AV .. I'll try this one.


----------



## Alien (Oct 15, 2012)

Get F-Secure Internet Security 2013 for upto 1 year or more for free. More details here.




I didn't have to use different email id's or even proxy sites to get the keys as mentioned in the link above. Using Opera Mini on my mobile i got around 10 different keys using the same email id. Just cleared my browsers history and cookies after registering, before reapplying for key again. Each key extends the license validity by 3 months.


Coming to the suite, it is light and doesn't use much resources. Installing is a pain using slow connections, as only a network installer is available. No native 64-bit version but works flawlessly on my 64-bit system. Interface is dated; but protection is rated highly by independent labs, uses Bitdefender engine. 2012 version had native firewall, but from 2013 version onwards they are using windows inbuilt firewall with added filters. Scan times are good too. Overall a good security suite.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 31, 2012)

Was using ESET smart security years back ....
I got a free 1yr licence for KIS 2012 ... so used that ....

Now the licence is gone .... I have avast free on my laptop 

Now i have to install one good piece in ma PC ....
I heard that the latest ESET versions are going crap and didn't score well as i expected in many reviews ..

Is that true ...

Please suggest me a security suite ..( i want a added option to block programs from accessing the internet like max payne3.exe  )

currently using avast free + comodo firewall with defense+ off


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2012)

*Norton Internet Security 2012*
Bitdefender Total Security 2013
Kaspersky Internet Security 2013


----------



## TheMost (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks ... I really wish i could use ESET


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMost said:


> Was using ESET smart security years back ....
> I got a free 1yr licence for KIS 2012 ... so used that ....
> 
> Now the licence is gone .... I have avast free on my laptop
> ...



ESET is still good as always. I'm using it from 4 yrs.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMost said:


> Please suggest me a security suite ..( i want a added option to block programs from accessing the internet like max payne3.exe  )
> 
> currently using avast free + comodo firewall with defense+ off


Avast Home+MS Security Essentials (if you have a genuine windows) would be more than enough.


----------



## TheMost (Nov 1, 2012)

Two antivirus doesn't cause conflict ??

What about performance ??


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 1, 2012)

No, in my case I'm not facing any such problems. I'm using the combination on both my Laptop as well as on my Desktop and as far as the performance is concerned, the configs are in my signature for your reference (I've used the combination on my desktop before a partial upgrade with 1.5GB DDR RAM too), I'm sure both of them won't cause any problems on modern day machines capable of running windows vista or higher. Avast works well on most Windows XP systems also as it's requirements are very less, but can't say about the combination on XP machines.


----------



## Minion (Nov 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> *Norton Internet Security 2012*
> Bitdefender Total Security 2013
> Kaspersky Internet Security 2013



Bug you are getting in Ad aware 10 was all gone it is now the most lightest av after webroot.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2012)

^^ currently I'm not using any AV or other security apps at-all - using my wits and getting things only from trusted sources


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 2, 2012)

^ That's for the geeks. But, viruses are geekier than us, so for added protection, IMO, we should have AV. I too have some security measures enabled in order to detect viruses before they reach my system.
For example, I've put up icons on my removable drives and whenever I connect the removable drives to any untrusted system, it helps a lot as the autorun.inf file, used to enable/display the icon in my removable drives gets overwritten in case the system is infected and thus lets me know that my pen drive has virus/script. Still, I'm using AV's for the added protection.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ currently I'm not using any AV or other security apps at-all - using my wits and getting things only from trusted sources




I do have protection, but they apart from updating themselves, they do nothing.


----------



## Alien (Nov 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried Webroot SecureAnywhere Complete??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> ^ That's for the geeks. But, viruses are geekier than us, so for added protection, IMO, we should have AV. I too have some security measures enabled in order to detect viruses before they reach my system.
> For example, I've put up icons on my removable drives and whenever I connect the removable drives to any untrusted system, it helps a lot as the autorun.inf file, used to enable/display the icon in my removable drives gets overwritten in case the system is infected and thus lets me know that my pen drive has virus/script. Still, I'm using AV's for the added protection.



However geek any person be, he/she can't defend against viruses spread through external drives.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 2, 2012)

Alien said:


> Has anyone tried Webroot SecureAnywhere Complete??



worst antivirus i tried ever..after installation lot of problems...had to reinstall windows 7 to fix..


----------



## TheMost (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone have idea abt panda cloud AV ??


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2012)

Not bad.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 2, 2012)

Panda Cloud may not be the best, but it is good and light on resources.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 2, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> However geek any person be, he/she can't defend against viruses spread through external drives.





CyberKID said:


> ^ That's for the geeks. *But, viruses are geekier than us, so for added protection, IMO, we should have AV.* I too have some security measures enabled in order to detect viruses before they reach my system.


That's what I pointed out. What we can atmost do is, put up a few measures to safeguard, but such measures are always not foolproof.


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> However geek any person be, he/she can't defend against viruses spread through external drives.


Use Linux.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

talking about Linux and Pen Drive viruses here's something very interesting ..  
Mandriva Linux Chronicles: When formatting a flash drive doesn't erase a virus


----------



## Minion (Nov 3, 2012)

meetdilip said:


> Panda Cloud may not be the best, but it is good and light on resources.



Adware 10.3 is the lightest AV of all.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2012)

ico said:


> Use Linux.



That's obvious. . But it was for windows users.


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> talking about Linux and Pen Drive viruses here's something very interesting ..
> Mandriva Linux Chronicles: When formatting a flash drive doesn't erase a virus


sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX

where X is the pen drive device.

This writes zero to all over the pen drive. Meaning the pen drive is as if it came out of factory.

Now create a new partition table.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2012)

^Or "clean" using diskpart?


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

ico said:


> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
> 
> where X is the pen drive device.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the TiP .. not using any Linux distro anymore but will do soon using VMware and try out some linux AV if possible


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 17, 2012)

I think it's time I added a little clarity on selecting an AntiVirus or Internet Security Suite.

*Trusted Tests*

You can trust tests from sites like MRG-Effitas, AV-comparatives and AV-test. Generally speaking, even a product with a standard rating such that it doesn't fail to achieve certification will still be a good enough Anti-Malware application to protect you in everyday use.

*Products that use other engines*

These will have generally slightly lower or slightly higher detection rates than the products whose engines they use.

*Good products for relatively cheap prices*

Products like Emsisoft Anti-Malware/Internet Security (BitDefender engine), PC Tools Spyware Doctor with AntiVirus/PC Tools Internet Security (Norton engine + own engine), AVG, Trend Micro and GDATA (Avast + BitDefender dual engine) can be had relatively cheap directly from the vendor. You can also find Kaspersky, BitDefender, TrustPort and GDATA for very cheap at Flipkart.

Emsisoft and BullGuard (Internet Security - BitDefender + own AV engine, NovaShield based Behaviour Blocker, Outpost Firewall) also have special discount deals (you can PM me if interested).

*Good products for free*

You have probably heard of AVG, Avira and Avast. Here I will post a few alternatives.

1) Kingsoft Cloud Antivirus: Uses Avira engine and it's own cloud. Detection rate is about the same as Avira. Not many nag screens. To get the Avira virus signatures you must download the "local lib integrated" version.

Kingsoft Antivirus 2012 - Best Free Antivirus Software Download

2) Roboscan Internet Security: Basic Internet Security suite; contains BitDefender engine as well as their own engine for free.

Roboscan - Download Antivirus Software and Internet Security Software

3) ZoneAlarm Free Antivirus + Firewall : Contains the classic ZoneAlarm firewall with the Kaspersky Anti-Virus engine as well as their own antispyware engine and own cloud scanner.

Antivirus Software, Firewall, Spyware Removal, Virus Scan: Computer Security by ZoneAlarm

4) UnThreat AntiVirus Free: Uses VIPRE engine. VIPRE is a new entrant but has very good detection rates (AV-test/AV-comparatives).

Download Antivirus Software with Internet Security | UnThreat Antivirus



			
				TheMost said:
			
		

> Anyone have idea abt panda cloud AV ??



Yes. It's very good provided your computer has constant internet access. It's not that good when internet is not there. The thing with cloud-based products is that they tend to produce lots of false positives when internet connection is not available to verify in the cloud with.



			
				Alien said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried Webroot SecureAnywhere Complete??



yes; it's real time blocking is much more impressive than it's on-demand scanner detection rate. It's a bit too pricey for my tastes however.

Good advice: If you are trying to change the AV, uninstall it first using an uninstaller like AppRemover to remove all traces. That will save you a lot of problems.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2012)

i usually avoid A/V with multiple engine. Doesn't help much but increases false positive rate.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> i usually avoid A/V with multiple engine. Doesn't help much but increases false positive rate.



It depends, actually as most of these products have FP rates very similar to their parent products. Especially in the cases where "own" engine is used as the second engine; the FP rates usually aren't increased much as they devote a lot of resources towards internal whitelists (pre-exclusion of well-known exe files from detection).

Multiple engine or single engine doesn't really matter much; what you need is good detection and low FP rate. If you can get a good product at a good price then that's good


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> I think it's time I added a little clarity on selecting an AntiVirus or Internet Security Suite.
> 
> *Trusted Tests*
> 
> ...



thanks for the informative post - specially for the free alternative apps


----------



## Alien (Nov 18, 2012)

> yes; it's real time blocking is much more impressive than it's on-demand scanner detection rate. It's a bit too pricey for my tastes however. Good advice: If you are trying to change the AV, uninstall it first using an uninstaller like AppRemover to remove all traces. That will save you a lot of problems.


Thanks, got one year license for free. Yeah it is pricey. Will try once my current subscription is over.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 20, 2012)

By the way, I wouldn't recommend using Quick Heal, NetProtector or any of those Indian AV brands (except eScan, which uses BitDefender engine) as the detection rates are still poor and most of these products do not have behaviour-based blocking modules. If price is not an issue use Kaspersky, Norton, BitDefender, F-Secure or BullGuard. If price is an issue I have offered some recommendations.


----------



## AllanPep (Nov 20, 2012)

Have any of you heard of unthreat?
My friend told me about it and said that it offers pretty good protection... do you know if it's any good??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2012)

^Add ESET Smart security to paid list. Much better than Norton and sometimes even Kaspersky.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2012)

Spybot S&D Final is out: Spybot-Search & Destroy 2.0.12.0. More than 6 months in beta testing.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



AllanPep said:


> Have any of you heard of unthreat?
> My friend told me about it and said that it offers pretty good protection... do you know if it's any good??



It's decent for a free application. If you're going to get the paid version however there are better products available at those prices.



Sam said:


> Spybot S&D Final is out: Spybot-Search & Destroy 2.0.12.0. More than 6 months in beta testing.



Unfortunately Spybot is no longer relevant as an Anti-spyware software. MalwareBytes Anti-Malware and SuperAntiSpyware are the only decent tools left for this kind of application.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2012)

Emsisoft is the best in this category and can even be used as a full fledged AV.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2012)

Emsisoft has turned into a full antivirus. Replaced IKARUS A/V engine with Bit Defender but size has ballooned to 200MB+ and no protection in free version (there never was). The detection rate is extremely high.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 22, 2012)

^Emsisoft is available very cheap for Indian users through their website and if you want still cheaper prices there are affiliate discounts available from sites such as softcns.com. At the moment it is one of the most affordable Anti-Malware solutions right now; with discounts ranging from 30% to 60% for renewal.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

Glad I purchased a 3 year license couple of years ago, then add some more time using my referral ID and installing it in my office computers.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 23, 2012)

Just FYI new AV-test results are out, note that the FREE ZoneAlarm Antivirus + Firewall (which uses Kaspersky Anti-Virus engine) performs almost as well as Kaspersky itself:

AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Sep/Oct 2012

I personally think that as far as free goes you can't really get better than ZoneAlarm.

You can also look at other products you may be interested in or are using.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2012)

acc to the test ( above link ) Bitdefender IS suite 2013 is the best and the 550 bucks price tag is not too much - very good.

BTW, I found something interesting :
Google Translate


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 23, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> Just FYI new AV-test results are out, note that the FREE ZoneAlarm Antivirus + Firewall (which uses Kaspersky Anti-Virus engine) performs almost as well as Kaspersky itself:
> 
> AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Sep/Oct 2012
> 
> ...



According to it, Avast and AVG are better than ESET and even par with Kaspersky. That's not at all acceptable.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, ESET hasn't been doing particularly well lately. Avast and AVG are quite in the same league these day as Eset. For example, AV-comparatives' September 2012 On-demand comparative:

AVG - 98%
Kaspersky - 99.2%
BitDefender/eScan/BullGuard - 99.2%
ESET - 97.4%

But, if a product does well enough to get certification (i.e. it doesn't fail the tests) it is already good enough, actual differences won't be that significant unless you are a very high-risk user who comes across malware frequently (multiple times a day, or you work in cleaning computers of malware). So do not worry, continue using Eset if the product and it's support are satisfactory to you.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 23, 2012)

But I have seen Avast failing quite a few times, but never in case of ESET.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> According to it, Avast and AVG are better than ESET and even par with Kaspersky. That's not at all acceptable.



these are monthly (or issued per 2 month) issues, Avast may detect better at certain point thanks to updates or at other times miss some if database is not fully updated. And i agree, ESET is the most consistent performer but that comes at a price when avast is free.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> these are monthly (or issued per 2 month) issues, Avast may detect better at certain point thanks to updates or at other times miss some if database is not fully updated. And i agree, ESET is the most consistent performer but that comes at a price when avast is free.



IMO price is the only thing which has pushed Avast up.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



Sam said:


> these are monthly (or issued per 2 month) issues, Avast may detect better at certain point thanks to updates or at other times miss some if database is not fully updated. And i agree, ESET is the most consistent performer but that comes at a price when avast is free.



"Some" products update themselves quite significantly at times when testing is expected to commence, since it is a matter of a good guess as to when testing begins since there is a definite timeframe for release of results 

ESET is a much better company NOW than it used to be in the past. In the past they were adamant about detecting trojan horses, claiming their product is an Anti-virus only, etc. - Eset was a company who strove hard to do well in tests, and tests only, whereas other products did much better in the real world. In recent years ESET has cleaned up their act but their performance these days is always quite average rather than somewhere near the best 



			
				dashing.sujay said:
			
		

> IMO price is the only thing which has pushed Avast up.



Testing has nothing to do with the price of the product. Avast does provide a relatively reliable product for free.

In the real world these differences in detection and repair aren't really significant (unless you compare a product that failed with one that passed), you shouldn't worry that another product scores better than what you use. Support, stability, performance and satisfaction matters. For example I have used AVG for many years, but as of late their support really takes very long to respond and hasn't been satisfactory. So I will have to change in the future. But it has protected me well despite the fact that in 2006-07 AVG was scoring like 93% in tests, meaning it was far from the best, but extremely average.



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> BTW, I found something interesting :
> Google Translate



I have something better for you with a GUI and it's called Hitman Pro:

Home - SurfRight



It's a great tool for a second opinion scan. Also, you can try Dr.Web's free scanner at Dr.Web, they are a Russian vendor who have decent detection rates and are VERY good at cleaning infections.

Also, eScan's free scan and clean tool with BitDefender engine: eScan : Secure ? Scalable ? Reliable : Antivirus, Content Security and Firewall Protection for Servers and Endpoints

Thanksgiving deals (this week/upto Monday only) if any of you are looking to buy Anti-malware software:

*Emsisoft:* Double promotion this week, 3 PC license for 1 PC license price + 50% off using coupon code *4B6NMC* on Emsisoft website (3 PC license for 1 PC price applies only to Emsisoft Anti-Malware, not the Internet Security Pack)

This means a 3 PC 1 year license of Emsisoft Anti-malware for less than 400 bucks 

*PC Tools:* PC Tools Spyware Doctor + Antivirus for $7.95 and PC Tools Internet Security for $9.95 (Both 3 PC, 1 year licenses).
Downloadcrew Software Store - PC Tools Internet Security 2012 - 84% off MSRP
Downloadcrew US Software Store - discounted downloadable software

*BullGuard*: Internet Security 3 PC 1-year for $19.95 (~1100 rupees, includes 5GB online backup) and Antivirus for $14.95:

Downloadcrew Software Store - BullGuard Antivirus 2013 - 48% off MSRP
Downloadcrew US Software Store - discounted downloadable software

Note: BullGuard uses BitDefender engine, PC Tools uses Norton engine + own engine but updates only once a day. Also, with PC Tools, program updates are manual, not automatic.

*EDIT #2:* BullGuard prices are not part of the sale, they have been at that price for a long time now. BullGuard allows for retail renew, i.e. you can buy a new license off this website and register it as a license extension on your account at the BullGuard website. In this way you can get BullGuard much cheaper than the official site


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*

yep, there's many more Av's with Multi Engne tech exists but they are all paid apps :
Product – Coranti Multi-Engine AntiVirus & AntiSpyware
Metascan Packages | Scan with 4 to 20+ engines using antivirus APIs

anyway, we all know about virustotal but here's some more websites like this :

VirSCAN.org - Free Multi-Engine Online Virus Scanner v1.02, Supports 37 AntiVirus Engines!
Jotti's malware scan
Online Virus Scan
vscan.novirusthanks.org


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 25, 2012)

See this: 4 Places To Find Up-To-Date Antivirus Test Results Online - How-To Geek


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2012)

ahem  Microsoft Security Essentials Flunks AV-TEST, Loses Certification | Maximum PC


----------



## Alien (Dec 20, 2012)

COMODO Internet Security 2013 v 6.0.260739.2674 released!!


> NEW! Completely redesigned touch friendly and task oriented user interface.
> The new user interface is designed from scratch to make CIS as user friendly as possible. While we kept a lot of advanced settings for the advanced users, novice users will find it very easy to use now.
> 
> NEW! Desktop Widget
> ...


Source - *Visit here*


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2012)

looks good - I might try this only for the _NEW! Offline virus database update functionality_ and _IMPROVED! Lightest and fastest CIS so far!_ - last time I used Comodo I felt the absence of these two features greatly ....


----------



## Alien (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, features look great indeed. Virtual kiosk is another good feature. But i'll wait for some more updates. Seems Comodo have rushed the release of final version.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2012)

hope with all those features it won't become a resource hog and a bloatware !


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

a great read Interviews: Eugene Kaspersky Answers Your Questions - Slashdot also have a small problem with Avira. Thing is it is installed on laptop and I dont use much internet on it. The AV just goes crazy to update and opens atleast 50 dialogue boxes to connect to internet. 
how to stop?


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2012)

Bitdefender Antivirus Free Edition english version released. More details here.

Really good AV for home users who want a set it and forget product. I don't like one thing about it though; if it finds anything it just deletes the 'malicious file' without giving the option to quarantine or mark as false positive. Much like the 'Autopilot' feature in its commercial products i think. No ads / nag screens.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 25, 2012)

Avira free licence works for me. No excess load on cpu. Also it allows to add exceptions so it won't trouble u for cracks. Also u can either set an action such as quarantine/delete/repair to be automatic upon detection or manual depending upon ur choice.






442


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - TFS ! 

BTW, this auto deletation can't be disabled from options/config ?/


----------



## Minion (Dec 25, 2012)

Alien said:


> Bitdefender Antivirus Free Edition english version released. More details here.
> 
> Really good AV for home users who want a set it and forget product. I don't like one thing about it though; if it finds anything it just deletes the 'malicious file' without giving the option to quarantine or mark as false positive. Much like the 'Autopilot' feature in its commercial products i think. No ads / nag screens.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2012)

@topgear
No settings available AFAIK. It either deletes or sometimes quarantines files. Quarantine comes up only after it has quarantined something. Quote from product page -





> A truly intelligent product can take decisions by itself. You will have no checkboxes to tick and decisions to “ok”. Bitdefender Antivirus Free Edition works efficiently without requesting input from you.


Maybe they will add that option in future versions.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ that's bad - they should have speak it clearly that they are limiting customization features in the free version ! anyway, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Minion (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*

^^ I installed bitdefender free version but it is always showing updating there is no update status bar .

so can't tell if it is working or not.


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2012)

^^
Somebody had mentioned about this bug in another forum. Update works after reboot.


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2012)

Spybot S&D sucks now, way too bloated, bunch of useless tools, bet it'll suck at actually repairing infections(won't know, never had been infected).


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 26, 2012)

Lavasoft Ad-Aware Free edition is another free antimalware alternative. It now uses VIPRE engine and is not bad detection wise. Whether the features on offer are to your liking is another story 

Ad-Aware Free - Download Internet Security Software with Antivirus & Spyware Removal - Lavasoft


----------



## Minion (Dec 26, 2012)

Alien said:


> ^^
> Somebody had mentioned about this bug in another forum. Update works after reboot.



finally it gets updated after 2 days.


----------



## ratul (Dec 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> But I have seen Avast failing quite a few times, but never in case of ESET.



Agree with this...
For me, Kaspersky has always worked best since 2007, Avast AVG are good for free, but i still don't know how they score so high..
My college have both AVG and avast installed on systems, updated, and all those systems are full of viruses, delete them and they again creep into the system through network, avast internet security does'nt even detect it until it's already into the system..
I had installed kaspersky on my pc there, and no virus had ever penetrated my college system in 3 years, so always safe..
ESET has good detection rate and main advantage is that it's light on resources, so it's a good alternative too..

Also i have personally tested all the big brands in antiviruses in a fully infected VM running winXP SP3, and have found that bitdefender, kaspersky have the best repairability rates, no file has gone corrupted while repairing and above 95% of files were repaired in the first scan itself ..
AVG deleted (quarantined) the system files itself instead of repairing it (notepad, defrag, wordpad and others were gone), same was with avast, avira too much false positives, eset was able to detect but able to repair just about 70% of them..
Norton was too heavy while repairing, and false positives were high compared to kaspersky..
In the end, bitdefender was a little buggy with the system, so kaspersky was the winner in my small test, though it took a very long time in scanning..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 26, 2012)

Personal experience will always differ from tests; because each scenario is different. My experience is very unlike yours. For example, I put AVG Internet Security on my brother's laptop and he goes through university with loads of malware on each PC and each pen drive, some of them fresh off the internet and the PC still hasn't been infected as AVG caught them all.

On my own PC I have used nearly all the bigwigs and settled on PC Tools - light, fast, cheap, detects and repairs well. But tests will show it to be average at best. I have come across zero-day threats and seen these products do well. That's how it is. As far as free goes, I recommend only Avast, AVIRA or ZoneAlarm. Each guy's experience is different; but I have come across literally hundreds of zero day threats over the years and in general what I have seen is consistent with the results in AV-comparatives and AV-test (with few exceptions - some days some AV scores less so it's not exactly the same "order" as in those tests but pretty similar).

EDIT: I do know some vendors in the past "optimized" for specific tests by adding large amounts of samples to the database near the period when testing occurs. This might explain why some of you find some AVs not so good in the real world compared to what tests say


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 27, 2012)

Microsoft Security Essentials. 3 years and running without a single virus.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2012)

anyone tried IObit Malware Fighter free ed. ?
IObit Malware Fighter | Free Anti-Malware | Free Trojan Remover - IObit


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2012)

i tried and it always is a miss. detects nothing other than harmless cookies. MBAM still holds top spot.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2012)

Installed and updated it - the update files are the smallest for this kind of apps I've ever seen - only around ~350KBs - anyway, ran a quick scan and though I've more than 1500 bookmarks for opera  it only scanned through IE 10's bookmark and marked one harmless bookmark as malicious one. Uninstalled it.


----------



## TheMost (Dec 31, 2012)

NORTON IS STEALING FROM YOU AFTER YOU GET RID OF THEM Capture_20121103.wmv - YouTube

Is the above matter so serious ??

Also i found a video in YouTube where roboscan didnt detect the virus but bitdefender did in virustotal ..
roboscan uses BD engine right ?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2012)

TheMost said:


> Also i found a video in YouTube where roboscan didnt detect the virus but bitdefender did in virustotal ..
> roboscan uses BD engine right ?



database was out of date or that particular virus was yet to be added to roboscan database.


----------



## Naxal (Dec 31, 2012)

I am using Kaspersky for last 5/6 years, ever since it became available. At Rs. 750/- for 3 users (250 effecting for one), its really affordable software for Indian mentality and works really great.

Off late, for home usage, Microsoft Security Essential is just working fine..


----------



## TheMost (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

Thanks for the response 



any idea whats this ??

See i want a opinion what to install

1)norton IS 2013 160 day key 
2)Comodo internet sec ( free v) + panda cloud
3)Comodo firewall+panda cloud
4)ESET SS5


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 1, 2013)

^+1 for ESET SS5.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 2, 2013)

The SymSilent tool is just a small program that sends reports as to whether Norton is installed and what AV product you are currently using, for Symantec's survey purposes. Nothing more sinister than that, and it's present only on a few HP laptops AFAIK which come bundled with Norton. It wasn't on my Pavilion DV6 though, and AFAIK doesn't come with retail copies of Norton.

If you wish to avoid Symantec's constant server contacting, you can just use PC Tools which is a no-nonsense, simple security software compared to Norton.


----------



## TheMost (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the response ..
installed ESET SS5


----------



## hareesh (Jan 6, 2013)

I've Trend Micro™ Titanium™ Internet Security 2012 installed on my PC.Very low on resources !


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 8, 2013)

im using usa procured paid trendmicrointernet titatnium secuirty AV valid till abt 3 more months. a few days ago my email was attempeted hacked and i was forced 2 change password.now when i want 2 acces old popular websites the login fails as the readout says transfer 0f potential data information blocked-im forced to put of dtat theft prevention for 30 minutes and then login-what shud i do-shud i change my password


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2013)

Guys thinking of installing AVG 2013 on my laptop. Just uninstalled Avira v12, got bored of it for some reason.

does AVG hog too much memory etc? Is the detection good? any thing else I should be aware of?


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys thinking of installing AVG 2013 on my laptop. Just uninstalled Avira v12, got bored of it for some reason.
> 
> does AVG hog too much memory etc? Is the detection good? any thing else I should be aware of?


Why won't you get avast?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> Why won't you get avast?



I think dad will be having problem adding the yearly serial number. I think I have an installation file of the newer avast from a Digit DVD. Will install and try then


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys thinking of installing AVG 2013 on my laptop. Just uninstalled Avira v12, got bored of it for some reason.
> 
> does AVG hog too much memory etc? Is the detection good? any thing else I should be aware of?



Well your dad will be more annoyed with the damn messages that AVG throws every now and then. I switched from Avira to Avast because Avira also gives me the messages that I don't like, still they were bearable. And yes AVG is a resource hog as compared to Avst and Avira.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I think dad will be having problem adding the yearly serial number. I think I have an installation file of the newer avast from a Digit DVD. Will install and try then


Once an year, can be done from within avast window, takes 1 min and even on a GPRS conn. now compare the endless nagging of AVG.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> Once an year, can be done from within avast window, takes 1 min and even on a GPRS conn. now compare the endless nagging of AVG.



I second that.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 3, 2013)

last used AVG more than 2yrs ago. resource hog but detection is better than Avast anyday.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Sam said:


> last used AVG more than 2yrs ago. resource hog but detection is better than Avast anyday.



The situation is changed now.


----------



## RON28 (Feb 3, 2013)

Bought so many anti virus for my OLD PCs to laptop, and from my experience, ESET NOD32 is best if you are a gamer and if you have low end P4 PC.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Bought so many anti virus for my OLD PCs to laptop, and from my experience, ESET NOD32 is best if you are a gamer and if you have low end P4 PC.


Avast consumes less resources. The highest ram avast consumes is around 30MB total, and CPU usage is near zero, unless real time demand scanning.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2013)

Using avast since morning. The only BIGGEST drawback is when I open folder with lot of files(irrespective of data type or even if files are on DVD) there is EPIC lag. 10-15 seconds. darn


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Using avast since morning. The only BIGGEST drawback is when I open folder with lot of files(irrespective of data type or even if files are on DVD) there is EPIC lag. 10-15 seconds. darn


Weird, I don't face any such issues, ask gameranad if he does..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Using avast since morning. The only BIGGEST drawback is when I open folder with lot of files(irrespective of data type or even if files are on DVD) there is EPIC lag. 10-15 seconds. darn



Nope, I also recently switched to Avast. No issues so far. I think something else is culprit here.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm currently using Norton Internet Security 2013. I'm like it's low resource consumption and quick detection, overall, I'm very impressed. The only thing that keeps bothering me is the update size, I download a 100 MB update through my EDGE connection, and 2 days later it asks me to download another 30 MB of update. Can anyone recommend an Internet security solution which consumes low resources, is very effective (basically everything similar to NIS 2013) and has small update size?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

^^
1. Avast
2. Avira


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2013)

yup. avast downloads 400-800kB per day. Avira too under 1MB.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^
> 1. Avast
> 2. Avira



Other than those?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 10, 2013)

you can try bitdefender free or panda cloud but keep in mind these are cloud based meaning their effectiveness is directly dependent on internet connection(but even offline they should be able to provide at least 90% detection).i prefer bitdefender for its effectiveness but one major issue with free edition is that you can not take any action if it detects a malware/virus(& usually keygens/crack etc too) it will quarantine them & you can not manually restore/exclude as of now(there is a good chance manual exclusion will be in next update).quarantined files are not deleted but you also can not access them as long as bitdefender free is running as it locks down these files with a system driver.


----------



## Minion (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys thinking of installing AVG 2013 on my laptop. Just uninstalled Avira v12, got bored of it for some reason.
> 
> does AVG hog too much memory etc? Is the detection good? any thing else I should be aware of?



Yes,AVG is good. very good detection rate now and it doesn't slows down PC or increase boottime,Scan is super fast too but opt out avg toolbar when installing it.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Hi, I'm currently using Norton Internet Security 2013. I'm like it's low resource consumption and quick detection, overall, I'm very impressed. The only thing that keeps bothering me is the update size, I download a 100 MB update through my EDGE connection, and 2 days later it asks me to download another 30 MB of update. Can anyone recommend an Internet security solution which consumes low resources, is very effective (basically everything similar to NIS 2013) and has small update size?



Avg 2013 too has very small updates and doesn't slow browsing when updating.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

^^ 
Many but none come near them.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

What about the update size of bitdefender internet security 2013, I've read it's a very good software?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



harshilsharma63 said:


> What about the update size of bitdefender internet security 2013, I've read it's a very good software?



try the free alternatives such as avast or avg first and then go for such paid apps if you are not satisfied with the former's quality.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What about the update size of bitdefender internet security 2013, I've read it's a very good software?



Avira Free update sizes are also quite low . Although Avast is the best free suite out there IMO(currently using it)
For time to time Bot scans, I‘d suggest you to try Spybot Search & Destroy. A great freeware. Been using it for more than last 4 years and its great


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2013)

^ I am open to paid softwares. I've read good review's about bitdefender internet security 2013, what is it's update size.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 10, 2013)

i use kaspersky IS but it should be same at ~1mb per day but on some days(due to more/specific threats) it jumps to ~3mb.largest update size is when there is an update of program itself & then it can reach ~10-15mb but this happens rarely.btw bitdefender is indeed good but on some systems just like kaspersky it create issues so better test it first by running trial version on your pc.

P.S.i use KIS 2013 on 1.8GHz intel atom single core 2gb ram system running win 7 & it works fine.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 11, 2013)

Guys have an old PC which has P4. Recently installed Mcafee and seems to have slowed down the PC. Should I uninstall it and go for any other antivirus? If so which one would be light and a good antivirus to have?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2013)

mcafee is the worst AV you can install.try good free ones like avast/avira/avg(in order of preference).


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 11, 2013)

^ is that for free version or the paid one??



> mcafee is the worst AV you can install


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ I am open to paid softwares. I've read good review's about bitdefender internet security 2013, what is it's update size.



It ain't worth it. Just use 
Avast+ Comodo Firewall+ MLBT and you have got more than enough security for your computer.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 23, 2013)

What do you guys think about advanced system care with antivirus its still in beta but sounds good having bit defender engine ! Btw im using avast internet security !!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> What do you guys think about advanced system care with antivirus its still in beta but sounds good having bit defender engine ! Btw im using avast internet security !!


Jingle bell jingle bell avast all the way


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 23, 2013)

Tkin bro u got me wrong againg i am just saying the software has potensial


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> Tkin bro u got me wrong againg i am just saying the software has potensial


You said what we think, that's what we think, we, the avast horde are never leaving avast


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> Tkin bro u got me wrong againg i am just saying the software has potensial



Give me one good reason to switch from AVAST and I'll consider it as my option.



tkin said:


> You said what we think, that's what we think, we, the avast horde are never leaving avast



Oh yeah. We are fanbots.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 24, 2013)

Microsoft Security Essential ...2 years..no problem

*i49.tinypic.com/2556kgn.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

Default AV of MS never works for me. Lacks everything I require.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

i was not saying ASC WITH ANTIVIRUS A SUBSTITUDE it can be good opt in future !Tkin and gamerand you both use avast ? Me too i use avast internet sec , i.am thinking of choosing norton internet security cos avast is not as good in removal as norton is ? What do u think ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> Tkin and gamerand you both avast ? Me too i use avast internet sec , i.am thinking of choosing norton internet security cos avast is not as good in removal as norton is ? What do u think ?


I'm too careful, never been infected, I use avast for pro active protection in webpages etc.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

TKIN what do u think about norton as an antivirus i find it better !


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> TKIN what do u think about norton as an antivirus i find it better !


Its beyond pathetic.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

k so what are the top 3 antivirus or internet security in ua opinion ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> k so what are the top 3 antivirus or internet security in ua opinion ?


Avast, avast and avast and I am dead serious.

My security combo:

A. Avast
B. Comodo Firewall(with on demand sandbox).
C. Malwarebytes(on Demand)
D. Virus Total Uploader for suspicious files.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

DO I NEED COMODO FIREWALL CONSIDERING I HAVE AVAST AND WINDOW FIREWALL BOTH WORKING ?? WHY TO USE MALWAREBYTE IF I HAS ANTIVIRUS PROGRAM RUNNING ?? & WHAT IS virus tool uploder ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> DO I NEED COMODO FIREWALL CONSIDERING I HAVE AVAST AND WINDOW FIREWALL BOTH WORKING ?? WHY TO USE MALWAREBYTE IF I HAS ANTIVIRUS PROGRAM RUNNING ?? & WHAT IS virus tool uploder ?


Windows firewall is a pain to configure on the fly, it takes literally forever to add rules, add applications, modify rule priorities etc, a 3rd party firewall is needed, at least I require it.

Virustotal uploader uploads a <20MB file to the net and scans it using all known avs: *www.virustotal.com/en/


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

bro i have avast firewall !! is it good ??

I HAVE AIS SO I CANNT USE COMODO FIREWALL SO WOULD U.RECOMMEND ME TO DISABLE AVAST FIREWALL OR IT IS GOOD ENOUGH ???


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



Jay1234 said:


> Do i need comodo firewall considering i have avast and window firewall both working ?? Why to use malwarebyte if i has antivirus program running ?? & what is virus tool uploder ?



Windows firewall is sufficient unless you do net banking. Reason for using malwarebytes is Avast is kind of weak in detecting malwares or spywares.



Jay1234 said:


> Bro i have avast firewall !! Is it good ??
> 
> I have ais so i cannt use comodo firewall so would u.recommend me to disable avast firewall or it is good enough ???



If you have AIS, keep using it. No need to go for Comodo then. Comodo at times can be slightly annoying or used to be.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

thanx sam !
i will stick with AVAST INTERNET SECURITY ! should i buy MBAM or free version is good enough ????


----------



## Minion (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



Jay1234 said:


> i was not saying ASC WITH ANTIVIRUS A SUBSTITUDE it can be good opt in future !Tkin and gamerand you both use avast ? Me too i use avast internet sec , i.am thinking of choosing norton internet security cos avast is not as good in removal as norton is ? What do u think ?



why don't you try bitdefender free version.



Jay1234 said:


> thanx sam !
> i will stick with AVAST INTERNET SECURITY ! should i buy MBAM or free version is good enough ????



free version is good.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

Minion bitdefender is heavy on system & i dont like wasting my cpu or ram in antivirus


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



Jay1234 said:


> thanx sam !
> i will stick with AVAST INTERNET SECURITY ! should i buy MBAM or free version is good enough ????


MBAM free is good enough, run a scan once a week, and right click to scan downloaded files on demand when you feel it may be suspicious. Paid just adds realtime protection, it may conflict with avast.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

can u tell me the update size of mbam virus defination ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



Jay1234 said:


> thanx sam !
> i will stick with AVAST INTERNET SECURITY ! should i buy MBAM or free version is good enough ????



use the free version to scan pendrives and external media.



Jay1234 said:


> can u tell me the update size of mbam virus defination ?



5-6MB.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



Jay1234 said:


> can u tell me the update size of mbam virus defination ?


4MB, but as its not an av, updates don't some regularly and you can update it once every week.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

Akil last question should i use comodo firewall or avast firewall is good ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



Jay1234 said:


> Akil last question should i use comodo firewall or avast firewall is good ?


COMODO is for advanced users and not needed for most, avast firewall is good but I don't use it as I don't have a paid version, so I use COMODO, stick with avast.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bro i want to update avast manually so i disabled  it but then it says fix now ?? Is manual updating virus defination has any issue ???


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> Bro i want to update avast manually so i disabled  it but then it says fix now ?? Is manual updating virus defination has any issue ???


Nope, but its recommended. Specially for Zero day threats that sometimes get an important update pushed and you need to be protected.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

Avast updates are really small. I mean even 2G connections can handle that.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> Nope, but its recommended. Specially for Zero day threats that sometimes get an important update pushed and you need to be protected.



@tkin: I am currently using Free Avast Antivirus+ MBAM , do you think I should upgrade to the paid version of Avast.  BTW, your avatar(DP) is so soothing that it makes me feel sleepy


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2013)

Abhishek Nama said:


> @tkin: I am currently using Free Avast Antivirus+ MBAM , do you think I should upgrade to the paid version of Avast.  BTW, your avatar(DP) is so soothing that it makes me feel sleepy


No, the paid version is not worth it, just use free, and run the malwarebytes anti malware once a week, and you're all set, note here I use a third party firewall(COMODO Firewall), as I need more control, but windows firewall is just as good.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> No, the paid version is not worth it, just use free, and run the malwarebytes anti malware once a week, and you're all set, note here I use a third party firewall(COMODO Firewall), as I need more control, but windows firewall is just as good.



Thanks for the suggestion. I have been planning to try out Comodo. Will do it now


----------



## Minion (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



Jay1234 said:


> Minion bitdefender is heavy on system & i dont like wasting my cpu or ram in antivirus



I was talking about this
Free Antivirus Software - Download Bitdefender Antivirus Free
It is extremely light on PC.



Jay1234 said:


> Akil last question should i use comodo firewall or avast firewall is good ?



If you need 3rd party firewall i recommend you zone alram free firewall. Decision are taken by firewall itself and not end user its very easy to use.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I have been planning to try out Comodo. Will do it now



Prepare to be slammed by a hell lot of notifications when running processes.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 27, 2013)

Guys have an old PC with P4. Recently installed Mcafee and it's become really slow. Any advice on a good AV with low memory usage?


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 27, 2013)

@ajay IMO AVAST COS IM USING IT & IT IS LIGHT


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Prepare to be slammed by a hell lot of notifications when running processes.



I did use Comodo in the past, and I uninstalled it because of those pesky notifications. What firewall do you recommend?


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2013)

Abhishek Nama said:


> I did use Comodo in the past, and I uninstalled it because of those pesky notifications. What firewall do you recommend?


Did you ever check the settings? There is a option there to decrease no. of popups, and also an option to create rules based on file signature(Hash), and also if you tick the remember choice button while answering pop ups, you only have to answer them once, not more than 10-15 the first time. And all real firewall work that way, they are suppose to tell you when a program is trying to connect to the internet, it could be a trozan(worst case scenario).


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> Did you ever check the settings? There is a option there to decrease no. of popups, and also an option to create rules based on file signature(Hash), and also if you tick the remember choice button while answering pop ups, you only have to answer them once, not more than 10-15 the first time. And all real firewall work that way, they are suppose to tell you when a program is trying to connect to the internet, it could be a trozan(worst case scenario).



Yes, I did tweak the settings according to my preference, and after I formatted my Hdd for some reason, I just didn't have the patience to do all that again
However as you said, a firewall is supposed to work that way- absolutely true. That is why I am going back to Comodo


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 28, 2013)

So (bitdefenderIS,KIS) < avast+malwarebytes+comodo firewall+aware user??

Should i save my money?


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> So (bitdefenderIS,KIS) < avast+malwarebytes+comodo firewall+aware user??
> 
> *Should i save my money?*


If you're smart.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> So (bitdefenderIS,KIS) < avast+malwarebytes+comodo firewall+aware user??
> 
> Should i save my money?



Comodo Firewall is great and so is Zone alarm. 

And answer to your question: yes, why not?


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Comodo Firewall is great and so is *Zone alarm*.
> 
> And answer to your question: yes, why not?


Way too much CPU load, won't feel it on my rig, will feel it on  a laptop.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2013)

Using NIS for 5 or more years, is there REALLY any better out there? I've tried Kaspersky, Bit defender once, didn't like them! Oh and forget about Quick Heal, wasted my money!


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Using NIS for 5 or more years, is there REALLY any better out there? I've tried Kaspersky, Bit defender once, didn't like them! Oh and forget about Quick Heal, wasted my money!


Try avast free for a few weeks, get COMODO firewall with that.


----------



## rohit0571 (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Try avast free for a few weeks, get COMODO firewall with that.



I have seen that avast does not give virus alarm on the keygenerators / patches whereas AVG and MS Antivirus does?

Comodo is v.good, but it is problematic to configure & set its rules as it takes lot of time.  Any solution for it.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> I have seen that avast does not give virus alarm on the keygenerators / patches whereas AVG and MS Antivirus does?
> 
> Comodo is v.good, but it is problematic to configure & set its rules as it takes lot of time.  Any solution for it.


If the keygens or patches are not a malware then why would avast warn about them? Its called a false positive, avast has very few false positives.

You can check the option in COMODO configuration "Create rules for safe applications." Then it will only warn you about unknown files.


----------



## rohit0571 (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> If the keygens or patches are not a malware then why would avast warn about them? Its called a false positive, avast has very few false positives.
> 
> You can check the option in COMODO configuration "Create rules for safe applications." Then it will only warn you about unknown files.



But then why is AVG and MS AVirus detecting these files as malware / virus.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 1, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys have an old PC with P4. Recently installed Mcafee and it's become really slow. Any advice on a good AV with low memory usage?



Guys anyone?


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone?


Avast avast avast.



rohit0571 said:


> But then why is AVG and MS AVirus detecting these files as malware / virus.


Forget AVG, its false positive galore, if you are suspicious about any files, check it here: *www.virustotal.com/en/


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just loving the new avast! version 8


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Just loving the new avast! version 8



can't maximize


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 1, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone?


I agree with tkin. I've been using avast free for more than 6 years now. Never felt any requirement to change my AV.
Now these AV's, McAfee or Norton, etc, have become Bloatwares, that applies to Avast too, which used to use a mere 50 mb of space and required a p3 with 128 mb of ram (if I remember correctly) still, IMO, it's a good AV package for free.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

Avast 8 is out now?? Damn I am still using 7.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Try avast free for a few weeks, get COMODO firewall with that.


Okay, will try Avast. But is that firewall a must? Don't really wanna install two things.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 2, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, will try Avast. But is that firewall a must? Don't really wanna install two things.



Not needed. AVs these days are capable enough.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2013)

Alright. Thanks. I don't understand what's the difference between an A.V and I.S though? I should use A.V right, not I.S?


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 2, 2013)

Sam said:


> can't maximize



if you are on Windows 7 try dragging it up to the top of your desktop.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Alright. Thanks. I don't understand what's the difference between an A.V and I.S though? I should use A.V right, not I.S?



usually IS = A/V + firewall + a few random stuff that you most likely will never use.



lovedonator said:


> if you are on Windows 7 try dragging it up to the top of your desktop.



thanks. that worked. forgotten this old trick


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Sam for the info 

Installed Avast Pro 8, trial version, little slow on boot up than NIS but I will get used with it I guess!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 2, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> if you are on Windows 7 try dragging it up to the top of your desktop.





Sam said:


> thanks. that worked. forgotten this old trick



win + up arrow.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah Avast 8 is nice, looks are changed for better. Maximize isn't really a problem because I don't really need it at all.


----------



## .jRay. (Mar 2, 2013)

Reviews on windows defender on w8.. I use it, just wanna know if it's good enough.


----------



## hari1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am using NIS since three years and it was the best antivirus solution I have ever used. Do you know what? I never paid for it . I always used many tricks like 90 day trials, giveaways, using licence key from old version and using install monitor to record every change made during the install and just reinstall the trial version again. Isn't it a good idea to save money while getting best protection possible WITHOUT USING ANY CRACKS?
 What do you think?


----------



## Minion (Mar 2, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> Reviews on windows defender on w8.. I use it, just wanna know if it's good enough.



Windows defender is crap it doesn't find anything.
I will suggest you use Advance System Care Ultimate 6.0 very light on resource and it uses bitdefender engine.grab it now from here.
Advanced SystemCare Ultimate 6 FREE Download with Serial Key


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2013)

hari1 said:


> I am using NIS since three years and it was the best antivirus solution I have ever used. Do you know what? I never paid for it . I always used many tricks like 90 day trials, giveaways, using licence key from old version and using install monitor to record every change made during the install and just reinstall the trial version again. Isn't it a good idea to save money while getting best protection possible WITHOUT USING ANY CRACKS?
> What do you think?



Terrible at best. Why would I face such troubles when I have better solution for free.


----------



## hari1 (Mar 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Terrible at best. Why would I face such troubles when I have better solution for free.




What is terrible about uninstalling and reinstalling a software after 3 months which just takes 10-15 mins?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol, I don't buy games or anything, but I do buy these must needed softwares, like I did in case of Norton, or even Quick Heal! Now I'm using Avast, if I like it I'll buy it, simple.
But no, I didn't buy the latest version of NIS I was using. Because I find a cool 'that' thing, you know


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

hari1 said:


> What is terrible about uninstalling and reinstalling a software after 3 months which just takes 10-15 mins?



My point is....Why would I waste my 15-20 mins in reinstalling and all when I have better solution free of cost. Give me one good reason to move from Avast+Comodo Firewall combo and I will.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2013)

^ having one startup item instead of two


----------



## hari1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I actually tried many antiviruses before settling on Norton in 2011. Kaspersky was good and McGee was not great. Kaspersky slowed my PC very much but Norton was much more lightweight on my PC and I just liked it very much. At the same time, I won a one year licence of NIS in a giveaway  and from then I am still using NIS and my PC has not been infected since then. Also, I do not face any trouble of configuring any settings at all. The firewall does everything automatically with no annoying notifications. It is just set and forget. Why should I take the pain of running two separate programs when I have one program that does it all and performs very very well.
It has got excellent scores in pcmag and pcworld reviews.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2013)

hari1 said:


> I actually tried many antiviruses before settling on Norton in 2011. Kaspersky was good and McGee was not great. Kaspersky slowed my PC very much but Norton was much more lightweight on my PC and I just liked it very much. At the same time, I won a one year licence of NIS in a giveaway  and from then I am still using NIS and my PC has not been infected since then. Also, I do not face any trouble of configuring any settings at all. The firewall does everything automatically with no annoying notifications. It is just set and forget. Why should I take the pain of running two separate programs when I have one program that does it all and performs very very well.
> It has got excellent scores in pcmag and pcworld reviews.



 This is exactly the same reason why I'm using NIS 2013. The only thing which troubles me is the large update size.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

hari1 said:


> I actually tried many antiviruses before settling on Norton in 2011. Kaspersky was good and McGee was not great. Kaspersky slowed my PC very much but Norton was much more lightweight on my PC and I just liked it very much. At the same time, I won a one year licence of NIS in a giveaway  and from then I am still using NIS and my PC has not been infected since then. Also, I do not face any trouble of configuring any settings at all. The firewall does everything automatically with no annoying notifications. It is just set and forget. Why should I take the pain of running two separate programs when I have one program that does it all and performs very very well.
> It has got excellent scores in pcmag and pcworld reviews.



1. Norton is not free, so you it for free then good for you but I don't think that its worth my money and yes I have used it.
2. Avast is lighter for me than the Norton + Very small updates.
3. I like to see whats going in my PC and which file require what particular file for running so I prefer Comodo. You can also configure it so that it won't bother you with the notifications.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 2. Avast is lighter for me than the Norton + Very small updates.
> 3. I like to see whats going in my PC and which file require what particular file for running so I prefer Comodo. You can also configure it so that it won't bother you with the notifications.


In fact on my home PC *"**which my parents use"*, Norton 360 is installed whose license will expire this weekend.
So am planning to install avast+comodo+malwarebytes(manual scanning) in that PC. Is it good enough considering the use-case scenario? I mean mainly, it should be able to clean by itself, most of the infections it encounters. 
Personally am using that combo in my PC, but never experienced an infection in the past few years.  So don't know about avast's malware removal ability.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

Its not really necessary to use Malwarebytes all the time. I mean I use it like once in a month or so. Avast+Comodo is good enough for most of the task. Also configure Comodo so that it won't bother your parents much with its notifications.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 6, 2013)

^^Thanks 
One thing I love about avast and comodo is that, they are highly configurable.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 6, 2013)

i am putting on a BitDeffender IS 2013 tonight. Oh yes, i got the copy. waiting to go back home.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> ^^Thanks
> One thing I love about avast and comodo is that, they are highly configurable.



You are welcome.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> i am putting on a BitDeffender IS 2013 tonight. Oh yes, i got the copy. waiting to go back home.



My Lappy is having bit defender IS 2013 but its giving pain in ass , rebooting wifi over n over again ,No problems if I connect through LAN  and when I uninstalled ,Not even for a single moment my wifi got disconnected , Now seems that I have wasted money on Bit defender IS 2013


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 7, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> My Lappy is having bit defender IS 2013 but its giving pain in ass , rebooting wifi over n over again ,No problems if I connect through LAN  and when I uninstalled ,Not even for a single moment my wifi got disconnected , Now seems that I have wasted money on Bit defender IS 2013


This is exactly what confuses me. Majority of the people I know say Bit defender is not good enough. 
But most of the review sites rank bit defender as the best.


----------



## hari1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> This is exactly what confuses. Majority of the people I know say Bit defender is not good enough.
> But most of the review sites rank bit defender as the best.



Two months ago I was also attracted to Bitdefender and just installed the trial to check the features after uninstalling Norton, then BOOM!  My PC did not even go to desktop after login and windows got corrupted. I had to reinstall windows again . I would advise everyone to stay away from Bitdefender.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 7, 2013)

hey Guys how's AVG internet security 2012 , actually I have 1 year subscription of it


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

Actually its kinda bloat.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 8, 2013)

hari1 said:


> Two months ago I was also attracted to Bitdefender and just installed the trial to check the features after uninstalling Norton, then BOOM!  My PC did not even go to desktop after login and windows got corrupted. I had to reinstall windows again . I would advise everyone to stay away from Bitdefender.




My initial impression on bit defender is good. Though it took some time installing, the journey after that was so pleasing.. 

It has been catching some virus in cookies lately which my windows defender (in Win8) never bothered about. It is light on the resources. 

But my only question is, how do i auto delete or quarantine all the threats in one go instead of deleting each one manually?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

Isn't there a option for apply to all ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been using Avast (free) since 2 years and had no problem at all. My dad bought a Dell Inspiron 15r for himself last year, it came with McAfee 15 months license (which kept using 40% CPU) and other Dell bloatwares. Did a clean reinstall of Windows 7 and installed Avast in the lappy too. Will never buy the configs with useless AVs which OEM's use.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 18, 2013)

Avast + malwarebytes + comodo firewall all the way.


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2013)

Just installed Spybot Search and Destroy and whenever I try to update the updater lists all files that needs to be updated but it is not downloading any update files .. here's the log :



> SDUpdate.exe [2013-03-19 03:35:25] [+] Background Updating Service got started...
> SDUpdate.exe [2013-03-19 03:35:25] 0.0.0.0  Successfully started listening on port 21321.
> SDUpdate.exe [2013-03-19 03:35:25] Includes\Adware.sbi (version 20121114) needs to be updated.
> SDUpdate.exe [2013-03-19 03:35:25] Includes\AdwareC.sbi (version 20121114) needs to be updated.
> ...


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 19, 2013)

Why not try a reinstall ? Been quite some time I tried Spybot Search and Destory. It was very famed once, tried in those days. How is it now ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2013)

fixed the issue ... it was because of the SDupdatye service was not starting properly but after sometime it stared up properly and update the necessary componenets though have to run this for 3 times but the most funny part is the log file is not showing any such things ... SD needs to improve it's win 8 compatibility.

Now facing one more issue with KS Virus Removal Tool .. the damn thing is throwing up client Registry Error and asking me to reboot into safe mode. It would have been better if it can be used without rebooting windows .. I'm using win 8 x64 version.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> fixed the issue ... it was because of the SDupdatye service was not starting properly but after sometime it stared up properly and update the necessary componenets though have to run this for 3 times but the most funny part is the log file is not showing any such things ... SD needs to improve it's win 8 compatibility.
> 
> Now facing one more issue with KS Virus Removal Tool .. the damn thing is throwing up client Registry Error and asking me to reboot into safe mode. It would have been better if it can be used without rebooting windows .. I'm using win 8 x64 version.


A google search revealed that the most probable cause may be due to the incompatibility with Win 8(unless you are using KS version 2013).


----------



## dabangg (Mar 19, 2013)

I visited to Comodo's website to look the features of their free firewall after reading reviews here. Firewall ? Download Free Firewall Software From Comodo
But I was shocked to see that it takes a whopping 400 MB disk space and 152 MB ram.  Is this a joke?
Why does a firewall need that much space? Will it slow down my PC? I am using Windows XP. I have installed malwarebytes antivirus and Emsisoft Mamutu which is an HIPS(I got 1 year licence for free in a giveaway). I need a lightweight and good firewall that does not throw thousands of notifications at me. It will be best if it is silent like the windows firewall. Also, should I install any antivirus on my system? I think that Malwarebytes+Mamutu+Firewall will be enough for me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2013)

a good AV is always recommended unless you have great trust in your pc skills & technical knowledge(& by that i don't mean the usual but the deep level windows system working,group policies,restrictions,virtualization etc).you can use avast v8 free or avira free.for firewall you can try windows 7 firewall control which basically gives a nice user interface to existing windows firewall.btw if you are behind a modem/router(which most home users are) then you can use the modem/router hardware firewall which is better than any software firewall.


----------



## hari1 (Mar 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> a good AV is always recommended unless you have great trust in your pc skills & technical knowledge(& by that i don't mean the usual but the deep level windows system working,group policies,restrictions,virtualization etc).you can use avast v8 free or avira free.for firewall you can try windows 7 firewall control which basically gives a nice user interface to existing windows firewall.btw if you are behind a modem/router(which most home users are) then you can use the modem/router hardware firewall which is better than any software firewall.



Do I need to setup the router firewall myself or is it automatic? I am using a router given by BSNL for broadband connection. And I don't have the password for the router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

router firewall default config is automatic.the username & password for modems is usually Admin/Admin & address is 192.168.1.1.the firewall option will be available only if you have your modem setup in pppoe mode in which your bsnl username/password is saved in modem itself & you get connected to net by just turning on the modem.if you dial your connection from pc to get connected then your modem is setup in bridge mode & you can't use its firewall.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 20, 2013)

hari1 said:


> Do I need to setup the router firewall myself or is it automatic? I am using a router given by BSNL for broadband connection. And I don't have the password for the router.


As already told by whitestar, it is automatic in case of PPPOE connection.
@whitestar : Do you think the modems provided by BSNL have a firewall in-built in them? I had one modem(Nokia Siemens C2210) provided by BSNL and it it didn't have one. But that was some 4 years ago. I don't know the current models of modems they are providing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

many bsnl modems/routers have interface similar to tp-link so i am guessing they should have firewall option.even in the case of earlier nokia siemens models options like port forwarding & virtual server were there but hidden by gui but they can still be accessed by entering a specific/correct url in address bar.btw i posted about accessing nokia siemens hidden options in 2008 & to the best of my knowledge it was the 1st time anyone posted about it back then in india broadband forum at that time


----------



## Revolution (Mar 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> I'm too careful, never been infected, I use avast for pro active protection in webpages etc.



I want to be careful too.
But don't know exactly how.
I need a guide line.
Using Avast Free at present.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 20, 2013)

Revolution said:


> I want to be careful too.
> But don't know exactly how.
> I need a guide line.
> Using Avast Free at present.


Some points - 
1. Don't visit shady websites.
2. Keep your security solution, OS, browsers, apps updated.
3. Avoid clicking "agree," "OK" or "I accept" in banner ads or pop-up windows.
4. Don’t open e-mail from strangers. You wouldn’t let a stranger in your house so do not let them into your computer. Also beware of unexpected e-mail attachments that you are not expecting. 
Of course, all the best software in the world can't protect you if you are reckless. Specifically, you should avoid clicking on unsolicited Web links and opening dubious attachments.
Actually, there are plenty of points, I can rant off. I have not even touched the tip of the iceberg. Better do a search in google. There are millions of pages giving tips on how to stay un-infected.
Start of from here and here


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

the most dangerous way to get infected is by so called "drive-by downloads".in this method you just have to visit an infected website which may be a reputable/known site & not shady(bbc radio site was infected in a previous year) & without clicking anything your pc will be infected.this method relies upon windows system vulnerabilities(always install windows security updates as soon as released usually around 12th of every month),java vulnerabilities(unless absolutely needed uninstall java else always run latest java update),flash vulnerabilities(always use latest flash player version),browser vulnerabilities(always use latest browser version) & many of these vulnerabilities also depend on running scripts in web pages so i recommend using firefox with noscript addon with default whitelist config in which i only temporarily allow some scripts to run on a particular website(like those filesharing sites which need captcha to enter,video streaming sites etc).it is a hassle though but after using firefox with noscript for so long i can easily handle it but for newcomers it will be difficult to follow for some time.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

Try not to use pirated software. Cracks normally have malware.



whitestar_999 said:


> the most dangerous way to get infected is by so called "drive-by downloads".in this method you just have to visit an infected website which may be a reputable/known site & not shady(bbc radio site was infected in a previous year) & without clicking anything your pc will be infected.this method relies upon windows system vulnerabilities(always install windows security updates as soon as released usually around 12th of every month),java vulnerabilities(unless absolutely needed uninstall java else always run latest java update),flash vulnerabilities(always use latest flash player version),browser vulnerabilities(always use latest browser version) & many of these vulnerabilities also depend on running scripts in web pages so i recommend using firefox with noscript addon with default whitelist config in which i only temporarily allow some scripts to run on a particular website(like those filesharing sites which need captcha to enter,video streaming sites etc).it is a hassle though but after using firefox with noscript for so long i can easily handle it but for newcomers it will be difficult to follow for some time.



Avast webshield can prevented that. Saved me many times. Also use WOT.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

even webshield & WOT won't protect you if you are visiting a legit/reputable website(like bbc radio) designed to exploit java/flash/windows vulnerabilities.this is how facebook,twitter & new york times got hacked.this is also why in cyber black market such zero-day java exploits sells for $10000 a piece.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 3, 2013)

I must say avast has done a great work on UI as far as ver 8 is considered. I really wish some attention was paid towards the protection level. I'm saying this because of an incident occurred few days ago. A friend of mine had requested me to install antivirus in this PC. His system was infected heavily. When I installed Avast 8, as one would expect viruses would be caught active in memory, but to my surprise, NO. I ignored it and started scanning. The point to notice is that, I had inserted a pen drive, and virus, which was active in memory was continuously replicating itself in the PD; and shockingly, Avast detected all the viruses in the PD _in real time_, while virus was replicating it, in parallel.  Avast should have detected and cleaned the virus active in memory in first place, but I guess it was too busy in increasing the count of viruses it caught. I was in total dismay.  Thy shall not be forgiven.

Bbye Avast. (only if I would have tried thou)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I must say avast has done a great work on UI as far as ver 8 is considered. I really wish some attention was paid towards the protection level. I'm saying this because of an incident occurred few days ago. A friend of mine had requested me to install antivirus in this PC. His system was infected heavily. When I installed Avast 8, as one would expect viruses would be caught active in memory, but to my surprise, NO. I ignored it and started scanning. The point to notice is that, I had inserted a pen drive, and virus, which was active in memory was continuously replicating itself in the PD; and shockingly, Avast detected all the viruses in the PD _in real time_, while virus was replicating it, in parallel.  Avast should have detected and cleaned the virus active in memory in first place, but I guess it was too busy in increasing the count of viruses it caught. I was in total dismay.  Thy shall not be forgiven.
> 
> Bbye Avast. (only if I would have tried thou)



If a computer is infected heavily then the best thing you can do is Boot time scan which will cure the system in most cases. When a file is replicating itself then it is basically in use so windows don't allow it to be deleted, that could be the problem.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> even webshield & WOT won't protect you if you are visiting a legit/reputable website(like bbc radio) designed to exploit java/flash/windows vulnerabilities.this is how facebook,twitter & new york times got hacked.this is also why in cyber black market such zero-day java exploits sells for $10000 a piece.



Thanks whitestar for the noscript info will add that today itself as i am using firefox only. But what about chrome as mom uses that


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> If a computer is infected heavily then the best thing you can do is Boot time scan which will cure the system in most cases. When a file is replicating itself then it is basically in use so windows don't allow it to be deleted, that could be the problem.



Well your comment contradicts working of antiviruses. I shouldn't have said heavily infected, mild would have been better word. Actually have seen 1000 times more infected PCs, but antiviruses like Kaspersky, ESET and even Norton have handled it well. But I seriously don't know what was wrong with Avast. Doesn't matter how badly a system is infected, obviously except rare cases, an antivirus has to clean the memory first.

And windows can't stop antivirus from cleaning the memory. Viruses normally target explorer or svchost, and antiviruses can easily tackle them, no OS intrusion can stop them. If it does, it will automatically tell you to do either boot time scanning or whatever, which hasn't occurred with me in my life.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

@shreymittal,noscript addon works effectively only with firefox/firefox based browsers.however using noscript for the 1st time can be troublesome for average users so if the user is novice/average browser like chrome would be a better choice.in such cases always use a good regularly updated antivirus & always run updated versions of adobe flash.install windows security updates(not the recommended/performance related which you can install later) regularly & don't install/disable java in browsers unless absolutely necessary.

@dashing.sujay,maybe there is some new optimize scan setting in avast 8 which skips scanning memory to minimize ram usage by default.this may explain why avast caught created files but missed the running culprit process.

edit:it seems like when using custom scan option you have to select "memory scan" option to enable scanning of memory.this option seems to be disabled by default.i don't use avast 8 but you can try looking into settings to see where exactly is this option.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @dashing.sujay,maybe there is some new optimize scan setting in avast 8 which skips scanning memory to minimize ram usage by default.this may explain why avast caught created files but missed the running culprit process.



This only explains the lameness of Avast.



whitestar_999 said:


> edit:it seems like when using custom scan option you have to select "memory scan" option to enable scanning of memory.this option seems to be disabled by default.i don't use avast 8 but you can try looking into settings to see where exactly is this option.



I selected quick scan, not custom scan. Anyways I will give another look.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> This only explains the lameness of Avast.
> 
> 
> 
> I selected quick scan, not custom scan. Anyways I will give another look.


Memory scan is on by default in quick scan.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 4, 2013)

Got a 1 year single-user license for KIS 2013 from a guy on TE.
For 250 quid.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Memory scan is on by default in quick scan.



I really wonder then why Avast acted like that ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I really wonder then why Avast acted like that ?


Perhaps due to the heuristic sensitivity being  set to low by default.
I can be wrong though. Just a wild guess.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2013)

^Everything was default as I had just installed it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

it's not that simple because avast did detect the created files so it should have info about the virus/malware creating such types of files.my guess is for whatever reason avast didn't scanned the memory.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2013)

^Well, that's the question, why the hell it didn't scan memory?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

according to whatever i read on avast forums apparently running memory scan show a lot of false positives especially if you are running some other security software too like malwarebytes etc so it is disabled by default on some options.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 5, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> according to whatever i read on avast forums apparently running memory scan show a lot of false positives especially if you are running some other security software too like malwarebytes etc so it is disabled by default on some options.



That was not a good decision tbh. Removing memory scanning is like crippling antivirus.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2013)

if possible can you do a test by running memory scan when pc is running(not the usual scan memory at startup option) by scanning some folder/drive.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 5, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> if possible can you do a test by running memory scan when pc is running(not the usual scan memory at startup option) by scanning some folder/drive.



Sure.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 7, 2013)

hareesh said:
			
		

> I've Trend Micro™ Titanium™ Internet Security 2012 installed on my PC.Very low on resources !



Upgrade to 2013. It is actually very good but somewhat dependent on an internet connection in order to be completely effective.



			
				harshilsharma63 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm currently using Norton Internet Security 2013. I'm like it's low resource consumption and quick detection, overall, I'm very impressed. The only thing that keeps bothering me is the update size, I download a 100 MB update through my EDGE connection, and 2 days later it asks me to download another 30 MB of update. Can anyone recommend an Internet security solution which consumes low resources, is very effective (basically everything similar to NIS 2013) and has small update size?



I would recommend you to try PC Tools Internet Security. It uses the same definitions database as Norton (Norton and PC Tools are both owned by Symantec). The initial update is some 200MB (if you use the comprehensive database, 100MB if you use compact database) and subsequent updates are 1MB-3MB. Almost as effective, very cheap, but not as feature rich as Norton. However, new program versions are to be manually downloaded from PC Tools' site.

Others you can try are eScan, BitDefender, BullGuard



			
				Jay1234 said:
			
		

> TKIN what do u think about norton as an antivirus i find it better !



Norton is good for protection, but if you are talking about detection and removal (especially without an internet connection), it is not that good. In my experience, Norton is particularly slow in responding to new undetected malware (even PC Tools does better in this regard).

_Advice: When performing first system scan after installation with Norton or PC Tools, I recommend keeping internet access ON in order to reduce the false positives._



			
				ithehappy[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Using NIS for 5 or more years, is there REALLY any better out there?



If you like it, continue with it. I have tried Symantec's three security products - PC Tools, Symantec Endpoint Protection System and Norton and I found PC Tools best suited to the sensibilities of a barebones internet security suite that is easy enough for the whole family to use. I do, however, also use Norton 360 on my laptops and I found that a mostly usable product as well, though I still prefer PC Tools. Protection is good for all three products.

BTW, AV-Test results for the Jan-Feb 2013 testing session are out:

AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Jan/Feb 2013


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2013)

in all tests widely accepted by expert users(av-comparatives & virusbtn) pc tools never fared better or even same as norton:
*www.virusbtn.com/vb100/RAP/RAP-quadrant-Aug12-Feb13-1200.jpg
here pc tools is behind even microsoft.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 7, 2013)

Norton does not participate in VB100 RAP tests. The reason should be obvious by now  

You can compare PC Tools and Norton in the 2010 and 2011 AV-Comparatives' tests, that's when they were tested together at the same time (you can also check AV-Test's reports). They are very close to each other, with Norton being a bit better. PC Tools rarely wins, though sometimes it does, against Norton (It does better in 1 or 2 comparatives and 1 repair test).

Check AV-Test's 2012 comparatives as well (widely accepted in industry) as well as the latest test. On-demand scan rate is pretty much the same as Norton - the dynamic protection rates are different because of different technologies (PC Tools uses ThreatFire, Norton uses SONAR).

Another reason: VB100 RAP test is based on on-demand scanning (manual scan of samples), NOT real-time scanning - it does not test the behavioural detection/protection components of the product. You will observe that the products at the top are products with very high update frequency! PC Tools updates the definitions only once a day - Norton updates twice or thrice and also has the pulse updates for urgent threats. That's why it may appear better in a few tests.

If you look at youtube tests the two products are pretty much the same performance wise.

The two products are based on different technologies but use a technological base. The clouds are the same, Norton Safe Web = PC Tools Browser Guard, for example. Only the firewall and behavioural detection component are different.

I have some malware right here detected by PC Tools but not by Norton (PC Tools has it's own database as well).  

So, what I am saying is, protection wise these two products are equivalent, but Norton is better in terms of performance and features. If you don't believe me, why don't you try the product and see for yourself? 

Here is, for example, one test that shows Norton performing slightly worse than PC Tools Free AntiVirus:

*translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=*www.comss.ru/page.php?id=1274

But of course, do take it with a grain of salt as it says PC Tools Internet Security does much worse.

The two products, when tested together, never score exactly the same, this is because both products contain two sets of definitions: The "smart" definitions and the "comprehensive"/"full" definitions. They do affect the detection rate, and the testers receive a default configured version in which one always uses the "smart" definitions and the other uses the "full" definitions. Thus, either Norton performs better, or PC Tools performs better.

Don't believe me? Ask AV-comparatives yourself. In 2012, Norton was not included, but it mostly does worse than PC Tools as Norton in 2012 used "smart" definitions by default while PC Tools in 2012 uses "full" definitions by default! 

_At the end of the day all 3 (Symantec Endpoint Protection System, Norton and PC Tools) are products of the same company. It does them no good to intentionally make one worse than the other - they have to capture the market at the respective segments. That's why all 3 have the "by Symantec" branding - it's a matter of brand integrity if the products are bad in any way. I can tell with confidence all 3 do a decent job. There is some talk that PC Tools' tech may be integrated into Norton this year (or vice versa), but we'll have to see what happens._


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2013)

i know about VB100 test methodology but just saying why take chance when you have free products like avast & avira which fare better than pc tool/norton on VB100 & also do very good on av-comparatives.in fact it is believed by many that latest avast v8 with its new evo-gen,improved file-rep & behavioural analysis is very good & perhaps the best freeware AV this year.of course this does not take into account its performance on an already infected system(like it was discussed a few posts above) but then it is best to format & re-install rather than cleaning an infected system because you can never be sure otherwise.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2013)

This is crazy! I don't know if I'm right, but will test for some time.
Can an Anti virus slow down internet? I've never thought it could! Well but I guess that's what happening here. Was using Avast Pro for some time, (one month actually) today I was gnawing at my internet as it was running horribly. Then suddenly I thought let's uninstall Avast, and what the f? Everything is opening normally.
As I said, I won't confirm as of yet. Will use without any kind of security for 3 days first, then I'll confirm. But is it possible?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2013)

of course any anivirus can slow down your net connection when scanning http traffic.all the good ones like kaspersky,bitdefender,gdata etc causes slowdown in net speed in one way or other(animated/multimedia web page loading,online video etc) depending on settings used.you can try lowering down some settings for http/web scan to see if it helps.btw now-a-days greatest danger comes from web/http traffic as there are many sites which can infect your pc even by simply visiting them & not doing anything on your part(like clicking anywhere on site etc).


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> of course any anivirus can slow down your net connection when scanning http traffic.all the good ones like kaspersky,bitdefender,gdata etc causes slowdown in net speed in one way or other(animated/multimedia web page loading,online video etc) depending on settings used.you can try lowering down some settings for http/web scan to see if it helps.btw now-a-days greatest danger comes from web/http traffic as there are many sites which can infect your pc even by simply visiting them & not doing anything on your part(like clicking anywhere on site etc).


Hmm, now that I didn't know! Whatever happens I'm not using anything which can show down internet. Is there any option? What is the lightest security? I don't know but I don't think I had any problems with NIS. Only reason I didn't like it was the false positives.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2013)

in avast web shield settings look for some setting named heuristic & set it to light & then try.in worst case scenario turn off the web shield completely to check if it is indeed the reason for your net slowdown.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2013)

I won't use Avast again however, thanks anyway.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 7, 2013)

@ithehappy: Give ZoneAlarm Free AV+Firewall a try, or if you want to try a paid solution give a try to BullGuard, AVG and Norton/PC Tools. They seem (to me) to be fairly light w.r.t internet browsing slowdown.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 8, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> of course any anivirus can slow down your net connection when scanning http traffic.all the good ones like kaspersky,bitdefender,gdata etc causes slowdown in net speed in one way or other(animated/multimedia web page loading,online video etc) depending on settings used.you can try lowering down some settings for http/web scan to see if it helps.btw now-a-days greatest danger comes from web/http traffic as there are many sites which can infect your pc even by simply visiting them & not doing anything on your part(like clicking anywhere on site etc).





whitestar_999 said:


> in avast web shield settings look for some setting named heuristic & set it to light & then try.in worst case scenario turn off the web shield completely to check if it is indeed the reason for your net slowdown.



Even I have seen slowdowns in my parents' PC running Norton. Though I haven't seen any noticeable effect while running avast. Can't there be a trade-off, like say as you have mentioned to set the heuristic to low and at the same time use a secure DNS server like from Norton or Comodo? Personally on dns benchmark tests, they fare almost equal to Google DNS and always are faster than Open DNS. (PS : I don't use BSNL DNS since it doesn't allow me to open certain websites even though it performs the best in DNS benchmarks.)


----------



## Minion (Apr 8, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I won't use Avast again however, thanks anyway.





Avast Antivirus does eat up your bandwidth and slows your internet due to web shield that is why i am using bitdefender free version which is cloud based but it is having very good detection rate even it blocked all bad links i tried.
Its very light too only 2 background process.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2013)

i don't know about others but i use heuristic set to max for web traffic in my antivirus & i don't notice any significant slowdown(i can live with few seconds delay in loading of online videos).unless you notice significant slowdown i recommend leaving web scan settings at default(or max if you can live with a little slowdown).

bitdefender free is good but to be most effective it needs a regular internet connection & also it does not give you any option about files detected as threats.it will automatically delete them(or quarantine them if they are system files).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2013)

^Avast/ ESET Smart Security (preferred).


----------



## Minion (Apr 9, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> bitdefender free is good but to be most effective it needs a regular internet connection & also it does not give you any option about files detected as threats.it will automatically delete them(or quarantine them if they are system files).



Yes,It needs internet connection in fact every other antivirus do to update their definition one great thing about bitdefender free is it doesn't heavily depends on cloud it uses definitions too along with cloud  it does update itself twice or thrice a day just like webroot AV.
I feel a AV should take decision by itself without asking user till now it is serving me well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2013)

i don't like any software which can delete files without even asking first.as for net connection bitdefender free relies heavily on cloud that is why it is so light & occupy so less space(~150mb) compared to paid version whose definitions alone take ~800mb-1gb space on hdd & which is much more heavier on system.more than definitions it uses cloud to analyze web links/files activity etc which is why it need only 1-2 services & consume much less ram.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello...
I am using Eset Smart Security 5(On the suggestion of a member of our forum) from the last year, it proved itself a very decent AV in it's time period  ,,,And it is going to be expire in 12 days,,,
So please suggest me a decent AV..


----------



## snap (Apr 19, 2013)

i use avast but the latest version is becoming too bloated, does anyone know how to disable the software updater?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 19, 2013)

snap said:


> i use avast but the latest version is becoming too bloated, does anyone know how to disable the software updater?



just stop it....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2013)

snap said:


> i use avast but the latest version is becoming too bloated, does anyone know how to disable the software updater?



during installation go custom and untick anything you don't want (SPAM filter, p2p & mail shield, and a bunch of other removable things). for disabling software update it is same as earlier builds. settings (right top) > update and then manual.


----------



## snap (Apr 19, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> just stop it....



but after restarting the pc it starts again.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Hello...
> I am using Eset Smart Security 5(On the suggestion of a member of our forum) from the last year, it proved itself a very decent AV in it's time period  ,,,And it is going to be expire in 12 months,,,
> So please suggest me a decent AV..



Avast.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Apr 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Avast.



Sorry I had written "12 moths" instead of "12 Days".

can you provide me a link to it in flipkart ?
Thank you for replying ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2013)

if eset is working fine for you then why not renew it.in the world of antivirus it is an established fact that even the best antiviruses perform very poorly on many systems(slowdown,random crashes,BSOD etc) & difference between their detection rate is ~1% only now-a-days.many people avoid kaspersky & bitdefender because of this reason only while i never faced any issues with kaspersky even on an intel atom desktop(& people say it slows their core i7 system).

real world test result:
AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Real World Protection Test Overview


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Sorry I had written "12 moths" instead of "12 Days".
> 
> can you provide me a link to it in flipkart ?
> Thank you for replying ..



Its free. Google it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 20, 2013)

Going from ESET to Avast is like going 100years back. I'll say, just stick to it.

Recently, I found one more reason not to accept avast. One of my friend's pc was heavily infected with virus, especially win32.sality which is very famous. As soon as I was trying to execute avast 8 setup, system was restarting. But ESET managed everything flawlessly.


----------



## hari1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Using Webroot SecureAnywhere Antivirus since one week. Very awesome Has little to no effect on system performance. You can get a 6 month trial from Facebook.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Going from ESET to Avast is like going 100years back. I'll say, just stick to it.
> 
> Recently, I found one more reason not to accept avast. One of my friend's pc was heavily infected with virus, especially win32.sality which is very famous. As soon as I was trying to execute avast 8 setup, system was restarting. But ESET managed everything flawlessly.



For some good reasons Avast never gave me any trouble so far. Always does the job nicely for me.


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2013)

hari1 said:


> Using Webroot SecureAnywhere Antivirus since one week. Very awesome Has little to no effect on system performance. You can get a 6 month trial from Facebook.



You can try bitdefender free.


----------



## hari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Minion said:


> You can try bitdefender free.


It does not let me choose what I want to do with suspected files.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2013)

hari1 said:


> It does not let me choose what I want to do with suspected files.



You can do that with Avast also and its free.


----------



## hari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You can do that with Avast also and its free.



I don't like avast. It is personal preference. But I would recommend you to just try Webroot. The setup file is less than 5mb and it installs quickly. Just give it a chance.


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2013)

hari1 said:


> It does not let me choose what I want to do with suspected files.



Hmm.. serving me well till now.


----------



## marineli5141 (Apr 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As the old Antivirus thread was quite old, the thread has been closed. So it's the time for a new one, but not a poll type.
> 
> ...



Antivirus name:kaspersky
price-$59.95
protection type- protection against anti-virus,anti-spam,anti spyware,virus detection and removal

Rating out of 5-
user friendly-5
detection rate-7
price-4
overall-7


Thanks...


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Apr 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You can do that with Avast also and its free.





hari1 said:


> I don't like avast. It is personal preference. But I would recommend you to just try Webroot. The setup file is less than 5mb and it installs quickly. Just give it a chance.



So , I've decided to stick to Eset ,,
but got problems too..
   No credit card uses allowed.. So i can not renew the license anyhow .So I need to buy it online (COD) B'coz the shops here are just stockers of NPAV, as they say it is most demanded ,,, 
 2nd one is the latest version of eset which is Eset Smart Security 6, is unavailable on flipkart 
So will it switch from Eset SS5 to SS6 by online updates if I buy the SS5 again ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2013)

i am not sure if it will upgrade from v5 to v6.try trial version of v6 first to test it before renewing anyway.it's price is also more so you better be completely sure about it before buying especially when you can buy bitdefender & kaspersky for much less.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 26, 2013)

Symantec has recently shut down PC Tools and is offering a free upgrade to Norton for all customers who purchased a license before April 2013. I switched to AVG instead of going for Norton.

FYI New AV-Test and AV-comparatives results are out; please have a look


----------



## Minion (Apr 26, 2013)

^^AVG is doing great only problem is no. of processes it adds to your start up. By the way good move AcceleratorX stay away from Symantec ****.
Every vendor is providing free AV while Symantec don't have any.They are doing similar things like microsoft taking over company whose products are great and ruining it just like giant Antispyware to windows defender.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 26, 2013)

I use NIS 2013 and I'm happy and satisfied with it. Period.


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2013)

I've used NAV ( paid legit version ) last year but due to certain issues had to stop using it ..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2013)

Some of the PC shops in my city installs Net Protector (not Net Protection. this one is from some india antivirus or so) in newly assembled PCs. My uncle pc has the same A/V but when scanned with malwarebytes, multiple exe files (registration & some scanner) were flagged as dangerous and subsequently removed. Installed Avira and it too detected at least 1 more file as PUP. I don't know if NP is really a virus or not but if it is not has to be one crappy AV.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2013)

In my AppData folder there seems to be WindowsDefender.exe
On checking properties I found that it's not a Microsoft system file. Wasn't able to delete with unlocker. I tried to do a system restore and that too failed.

Thinking of getting Malwarebytes anti malware and do a full scan. 

Any other suggestions? My PC is running flawlessly btw.  It's just that some files are present.


sam said:


> Some of the PC shops in my city installs Net Protector (not Net Protection. this one is from some india antivirus or so) in newly assembled PCs. My uncle pc has the same A/V but when scanned with malwarebytes, multiple exe files (registration & some scanner) were flagged as dangerous and subsequently removed. Installed Avira and it too detected at least 1 more file as PUP. I don't know if NP is really a virus or not but if it is not has to be one crappy AV.


Yeah. +1 to this.

The other day I went to a shop to inquire about something. A guy asked if Bit Defender was available for purchase. The manager replied that Net Protector was the best Antivirus available lot superior than KIS, McAfee and others alike. He was left with no choice and purchased that.

Shops have HUGE stacks of these AV(atleast 200 copies of this)


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> In my AppData folder there seems to be WindowsDefender.exe
> On checking properties I found that it's not a Microsoft system file. Wasn't able to delete with unlocker. I tried to do a system restore and that too failed.
> 
> Thinking of getting Malwarebytes anti malware and do a full scan.
> ...



upload to virus total and let it scan for you. windows defender in app data. it should reside in system32 or windows folder.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2013)

sam said:


> Some of the PC shops in my city installs Net Protector (not Net Protection. this one is from some india antivirus or so) in newly assembled PCs. My uncle pc has the same A/V but when scanned with malwarebytes, multiple exe files (registration & some scanner) were flagged as dangerous and subsequently removed. Installed Avira and it too detected at least 1 more file as PUP. I don't know if NP is really a virus or not but if it is not has to be one crappy AV.



most of shops here too install pirated windows in new assembled systems and laptops without os and want the customer to buy that NPAV, the crappiest antivirus after symantec end point protection installed at my college's computers. once I asked about Avast Internet Security (A. I. S) but the shopkeeper was hell bent on selling Norton/Kaspersky Internet Security and that too at mrp. The shopkeeper went gaga when I mentioned that Avast free version is better than NPAV to a customer and he didn't bought that crap from the shop. 

Still using avast free version. and planning to get a 3 year A. I. S for free. 



Spoiler



How to get Avast Internet Security 3Yr License For Free


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2013)

I found three websites for Net Protector AV :

npav.net / netprotector.co.in / indiaantivirus.com

wondering why an Av app needs three different websites ?? all of them have poort Wot ratings but good rating acc to the norton safe web.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 28, 2013)

^^  That Net protector AV doesn't even detect common malware. I had a flash drive infected by the autorun.inf malware and inserted it in my friend's PC who had this crapware AV installed and even after a full scan at the most sensitive heuristic, it didn't detect the malware. (The PC is clean though.)
Another famous Internet security running around in my town is Guardian(though it seems much better than this NP). And people buy these softwares on the shop-keeper's suggestion who say these are much better than other famous(and reliable) paid/free solutions(Norton, Kaspersky, Avast etc)


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2013)

Ignorance is bliss  for such bad AV companies.


----------



## theterminator (May 6, 2013)

How is Microsoft's Security Essentials for you all? I am satisfied with its performance.


----------



## meetdilip (May 6, 2013)

I prefer Avast.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2013)

theterminator said:


> How is Microsoft's Security Essentials for you all? I am satisfied with its performance.



it's enough for many but it can't be a full blown AV replacement.


----------



## theterminator (May 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> it's enough for many but it can't be a full blown AV replacement.



what are its shortcomings?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

@ topgear : which one do you suggest ????

i mean full internet security + antivirus..
is toptenreviews a good website ?? it states bitdefender as best and KIS as 2nd , norton as 3rd


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2013)

Both BitDefender and KIS are quite good IMO. You don't require a separate AV and a Internet Security suite. Internet Security suite usually has all features of an AV and some more features for additional online protection.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Both BitDefender and KIS are quite good IMO. You don't require a separate AV and a Internet Security suite. Internet Security suite usually has all features of an AV and some more features for additional online protection.



sorry for reacting late..

can you just sort out one ??
btw which one do you use ??
and apart from BD and KIS , which other ISS do you reccommend ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2013)

if you are behind a modem/router with firewall enabled at max security settings then a windows 7/8 firewall with a firewall control & a good antivirus is more than enough.for paid antivirus if it works fine on your pc get kaspersky or bitdefender.for free antivirus get avast,avira or bitdefender free(cloud based so works best with always on internet connection).for paid internet security suite again i recommend kaspersky or bitdefender especially if you can find 2 friends to share the cost because 3 user kaspersky internet security costs ~900 so per user cost is ~300 for 1 year which is very good.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

ESS is one of the best apart from Bitdefender and KIS.

ESS is one of the best apart from Bitdefender and KIS.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

^^ ESET ?
have it..
OEM version was free with my MOBO (intel DH61ww)
never got activated..
the mobo box says 1 year, the antivirus started saying something like "automatic mode period expired" , "please choose any one of these modes."
i selected the interactive mode...
now it disturbs me while watching movies..
hell..



whitestar_999 said:


> if you are behind a modem/router with firewall enabled at max security settings then a windows 7/8 firewall with a firewall control & a good antivirus is more than enough.for paid antivirus if it works fine on your pc get kaspersky or bitdefender.for free antivirus get avast,avira or bitdefender free(cloud based so works best with always on internet connection).for paid internet security suite again i recommend kaspersky or bitdefender especially if you can find 2 friends to share the cost because 3 user kaspersky internet security costs ~900 so per user cost is ~300 for 1 year which is very good.



have friends, will try talking..

and in chandni they sell any antivirus/internet security for 500 bucks 
any body has an idea are those reliable (i mean, original ???)


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

^^ thanks for the info..


how would you rate it on a scale of 10 ??

anyways, i'm downloading the avira 1 month trial for internet security plus..
lets see how it works out..


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2013)

just use Avira free to avoid hassle of nag screen & also firewall in avira IS is just ordinary so no major advantage.only advantage of avira IS is web guard for which you have to install the ask toolbar in free version but there is a trick to get around this:
Enable Web Protection in Avira Free Antivirus without SearchFree Toolbar


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

just trying.. 


WHAT MY GOES ??
anyways i want to get rid of that eset OEM (which can never be activated)
so..i think, 113 MBs are worth it..



if it doesn't work good, i'll buy bit defender..
had used KIS for a year..
bored by the tools..

should i try a trial copy of bitdefender before buying ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2013)

always test any antivirus/security suite by first installing trial version because only then will you know if it works for you.protection wise kaspersky & bitdefender are the best but they also seems to cause problems on many systems.btw bitdefender uses more disk space than kaspersky & largest among all antiviruses.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ ESET ?
> have it..


ya. ESET SMART SECURITY(ESS)


> OEM version was free with my MOBO (intel DH61ww)


was the setup available on the cd? Where did you get the key? The software didnt ask any key? I have one intel motherboard and let me check whether i have something .

Bitdefender needs more than 1gb disk space.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*

yup.. no key .. no nothing..
and yes the setup was available on the cd (the blue one,in my case..)

but of no use..



rijinpk1 said:


> ya. ESET SMART SECURITY(ESS)
> 
> was the setup available on the cd? Where did you get the key? The software didnt ask any key? I have one intel motherboard and let me check whether i have something .
> 
> Bitdefender needs more than 1gb disk space.



no problem for disk space..

till 2-4 gb, its great.. above that,, its working
when it crosses 10 gb limit, then..
Control panel -> Uninstall Software -> select -> uninstall   

and KIS too uses too much disk space in their tmp files.. cleared >2 gb of tmp files on my previous rig (read "pig")


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

First use trial and check whether you are satisfied or not as whitestar_999 said. BD creates problem to some people. Neverthless I didnt get any problem as i am using it atleast more than an year.

First use trial and check whether you are satisfied or not as whitestar_999 said. BD creates problem to some people. Neverthless I didnt get any problem as i am using it atleast more than an year.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

^^ installed avira..
uninstalled eset..

malware bytes trial still on system.. makes a lot of fuss over my utorrent, keeps blocking ip of incoming data via utorrent .. 
should i keep malware bytes ?


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

Guys suggest me a browser for my z580, till now i was using windows defender, i have a 12month trend micre internet security free subscription with it, used it on windows 7 but i felt it was cr@p. Used avg and avast in the past, like them a lot, but avg keeps on updating even if manual update is selected ..


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

^^ autoupdate is always recommended in case of antivirus progs, isn't it ??
let it update for some time without using any internet, once to the latest one,  you may change the mode to manual, but still i'l suggest auto update..


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ autoupdate is always recommended in case of antivirus progs, isn't it ??
> let it update for some time without using any internet, once to the latest one,  you may change the mode to manual, but still i'l suggest auto update..



Will , i update my antivirus everyday without fail, i just dont want it to hog up bandwidth when i am browsing or downloading stuff..


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

try once again..
but this time try this :
set the update mode to manual , 
restart after that (yup, exactly after that..)
and then check whats the status now.

if it doesn't then youre good to go, if it changes again to auto mode,
block itself in its firewall..
unblock when updating..


Spoiler



what you have read above is strictly not recommended.. but will work


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> try once again..
> but this time try this :
> set the update mode to manual ,
> restart after that (yup, exactly after that..)
> ...



Or maybe i'll use avast.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

i used avast for two ~ three days (didn't notice hours.. )
it suck$..
i updated it just after install..
ran a full scan.
and then three days after that, i uninstalled it and installed KIS (bought it that time @500  , still don't think its authentic.. ) and it found two trojans..
didn't even install it again

and i turned the internet off (plugged off the wire. ) and no external thingy was ever inserted while using avast or during the uninstall/install process


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> i used avast for two ~ three days (didn't notice hours.. )
> it suck$..
> i updated it just after install..
> ran a full scan.
> ...



How is trend micro, i didnt like the ui at all, and i felt it was slow,


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

^^ didn't try it yet..
trying avira now..
scan speed is good enough..

will try with viruses from my friend's computer.. 
will scan that pendrive..
really he has awesome viruses to test with..

one just makes ".lnk" copies of any folder it has affected..
and just close the process from taskbar, thing done, delete the .lnk files..


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

^ okay, will try avira.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2013)

avira is good.avast is also good provided it has constant internet access because in latest v8 avast uses many technologies which are dependent on net access for best protection.because of this avast updates a lot(sometimes 20-30 times in a day) so it may be an issue if you use limited net connection.trend micro is heavy & i wouldn't recommend it when there are lighter & free options available.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*

one thing i can confirm..
i uninstalled eset only after a full scan..
this time too followed the poilcy of no internet while shifting from one to another..
and see this :
*i.imgur.com/v52E4yR.png

k.. dont blame the score guys..
its 140/7 now.. 

edit - 140/8    
very happy now...
for chennai

i dont know whether its a real threat or not, but atleast avira pointed it out..

for avira : 


that malwarebytes keeps shouting..
should i throw it out ???


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 22, 2013)

meetdenis said:


> I have been using Avira with daily updates switched on. So far no issues. How you guys rate it?



5 out of 5. I'm getting avg internet security free for 1 year. Still I'm so satisfied with avira that I can't let go of it.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



mastercool8695 said:


> one thing i can confirm..
> i uninstalled eset only after a full scan..
> this time too followed the poilcy of no internet while shifting from one to another..
> and see this :
> ...



false positive .. lol android SDK contains trojans  a good Av should show less false detections at normal heuristic level .. Avira and Windows defender deleted many of my importtant files before due to this stupid heuristic scanning type .. so I don't use any AV now but if i sometime get suspicious about a file I do use Kspersky free AV .. no auto scanner or stuff likes that and it's enough for my needs.


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



topgear said:


> false positive .. lol android SDK contains trojans



err last object doesn't mean the last detection location. rather it is the file scanned last.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*

^^ it actually means the last file detected/suspected to contain any harmful threats..

what about malware bytes..??
should i keep it ??



topgear said:


> false positive .. lol android SDK contains trojans  a good Av should show less false detections at normal heuristic level .. Avira and Windows defender deleted many of my importtant files before due to this stupid heuristic scanning type .. so I don't use any AV now but if i sometime get suspicious about a file I do use Kspersky free AV .. no auto scanner or stuff likes that and it's enough for my needs.



i try almost any other freeware (from their websites..) i find.. 
@topgear.. i think you know that. 
so i think i should keep an antivirus handy..
moreover , papa does some of his work on this PC .. so i've to be protective against Keyloggers.. 

anyways, 
avira is installed and its firewall is active still the windows Flag shows "turn on windows firewall" any idea what to do ??


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2013)

^^

No need of 2 firewalls. The firewall by Avira is properly sufficient.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2013)

[Gelöst] Unable to turn on my firewall - Avira Antivirus Premium und Avira Internet Security - Avira Support Forum


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*

^^ if avira (paid) is better than bitdefender, i'll buy it..
if its not.., i'll try bitdefender in june 1st week.. and then buy it..
and now, i'm on avira paid trial version



thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> 
> No need of 2 firewalls. The firewall by Avira is properly sufficient.



so. i'm getting rid of malware bytes..



whitestar_999 said:


> [Gelöst] Unable to turn on my firewall - Avira Antivirus Premium und Avira Internet Security - Avira Support Forum



avira firewall is working..
 still Win 7 action centre suggests to start windows firewall.
its just windows problem i think..


----------



## theterminator (Jun 2, 2013)

I have installed ESET NOD32 Anti-Virus 6 & MalwareBytes Anti-Malware both on my PC. Will these two conflict each other or everything is Ok?


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2013)

I think not but it would be better if you keep the auto scan feature of MBAM disabled.


----------



## TechnoNinja (Jun 8, 2013)

i see some mentioning nod32. i f-ing hate that antivirus. you can get better ones that are free than use nod32. Right now i am using bitdefender and i install it on all of my computers. Go here at www.hopreviews.com/reviews/bitdefender-total-security-2013/ and you will see other people agreeing with me. But for a free one, i recommend using MSE. it is perfect and doesn't take up much resource for those slow computers.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ why you hate nod32?? MSE is not better than nod32 or Eset smart security.They are very good at blocking malware and removing itand  better than free ones. It is my personal opinion and experience though.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2013)

TechnoNinja said:


> i see some mentioning nod32. i f-ing hate that antivirus. you can get better ones that are free than use nod32. Right now i am using bitdefender and i install it on all of my computers. But for a free one, i recommend using MSE. it is perfect and doesn't take up much resource for those slow computers.



even BitDefender has free version available


----------



## theterminator (Jun 10, 2013)

ESET products work like charm in my windows 7. No slowing down of performance.


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 10, 2013)

Why don't people recommend ESET NOD32 & other products? I've been using it for quite a long time now & it never failed. The system doesn't lag either.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2013)

^me too using from 5 yrs without any hassles.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 10, 2013)

most of the top companies use ESET NOD32. Including Infy


----------



## ratul (Jun 18, 2013)

AV-Comparatives has released latest may 2013 real-world protection results, and as usual, kaspersky is on top:
*i.imgur.com/X8FcXmu.jpg

*SOURCE:* AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Real World Protection Test Overview


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> avira is good.avast is also good provided it has constant internet access because in latest v8 avast uses many technologies which are dependent on net access for best protection.because of this avast updates a lot(sometimes 20-30 times in a day) so it may be an issue if you use limited net connection.trend micro is heavy & i wouldn't recommend it when there are lighter & free options available.



In the Avast free version, there are Web shield, mail shield, network shield, p2p shield, IM shield and script shield.
THESE ARE NOT REQUIRED AT ALL IF YOU ARE OFFLINE.

you can easily change update interval and settings. Reputation service and streaming update can also be disabled.

till last year's January, i was able to update the definitions quite easily on 2g. then i got a better connection.


----------



## chandan3 (Jul 14, 2013)

which is best kaspersky internet security or eset smart security version 6


----------



## root.king (Jul 14, 2013)

chandan3 said:


> which is best kaspersky internet security or eset smart security version 6



kis


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 14, 2013)

Kaspersky.


----------



## BhargavJ (Jul 14, 2013)

Between Kaspersky and Eset, I'd take Kaspersky. I personally think Bitdefender is the best, but it slows down the system. Or does this happen only with me?


----------



## chandan3 (Jul 14, 2013)

In my lappy with os win7,
two files(wuaudit.exe and dwm.exe) from folder C/users/username/Appdata/local/temp/iswizard are getting detected by quick heal as virus and repairing them but the files recreate and every 5 minutes the message popups from quick heal about repairing of files.
What should i do...?? is deleting files from temp folder safe..??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2013)

^^quickheal is a crappy software which i wouldn't use for protection even if someone pays me its price to use it.install avira or avast.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^quickheal is a crappy software which i wouldn't use for protection even if someone pays me its price to use it.install avira or avast.



+1
me shifted from avast 2 avira & even more happier now


----------



## chandan3 (Jul 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^quickheal is a crappy software which i wouldn't use for protection even if someone pays me its price to use it.install avira or avast.



avast also cant del tht file


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

chandan3 said:


> avast also cant del tht file



Try booting into linux & deleting all instances of tht fil..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2013)

once a virus has completely infected your system most antiviruses will fail to remove it.best way to deal with such situation is by using bootable rescue discs available from AV companies like kaspersky,avira etc though it is recommended to format C drive & reinstall windows to be sure.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2013)

If your OS in infected and you repair it then also it would create problems. Maybe it will not cause problem right now but it will.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> once a virus has completely infected your system most antiviruses will fail to remove it.



eset


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2013)

@chandan: install Avira & forget about virus issue anymore (keep it updated weekly)


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 16, 2013)

@chandan3 : Try malwarebytes


----------



## 1234 (Jul 31, 2013)

Today The best AVs are Norton and Bitdefender for paid
Avira and avast for Free.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2013)

1234 said:


> Today The best AVs are Norton and Bitdefender for paid
> Avira and avast for Free.



That depends from person to person. For Free I agree but for paid I prefer Kaspersky.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

I used to use Quickheal few years back..The best thing about it was that it looked cute & friendly...thats it. 

I used the Avira Premium Version, wonderful AV, but for some reason, its detection rate was not that good ( maybe its better now )..

I just use the MSE now..seems ok so far..what do u think guys ? is MSE good enough to be at the best AV ??


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 1, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> I used to use Quickheal few years back..The best thing about it was that it looked cute & friendly...thats it.
> 
> I used the Avira Premium Version, wonderful AV, but for some reason, its detection rate was not that good ( maybe its better now )..
> 
> I just use the MSE now..seems ok so far..what do u think guys ? is MSE good enough to be at the best AV ??



Its far from being a good AV.. leave alone being the best.

BD and N360 are good now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2013)

Today, I used avira for the first time, and I must say its pretty good and much much better than avast in terms of protection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2013)

bitdefender free is also very good.it is partially cloud based but even on bsnl 2mbps limited plan(1.5gb/month) it does not consume much bandwidth.system impact is almost nil & its main drawback aka nagging ads are not applicable for indian users(it seems annoying ads are only for US & European users  ).


----------



## Revolution (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry may be off topic.
Please someone tell me how to protect any UBS pen drive from getting infected.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Sorry may be off topic.
> Please someone tell me how to protect any UBS pen drive from getting infected.



No way if the system is virus infected.


----------



## Minion (Aug 2, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Today, I used avira for the first time, and I must say its pretty good and much much better than avast in terms of protection.



Try new ad aware 10.5 much lighter now and has very good detection with cleanup.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2013)

Minion said:


> Try new ad aware 10.5 much lighter now and has very good detection with cleanup.



Thanks for the suggestion, will try it.  I used it way back around 2006 when version 5 was there.


----------



## ratul (Aug 2, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Sorry may be off topic.
> Please someone tell me how to protect any UBS pen drive from getting infected.



There aren't many solutions right now, either you can encrypt using Truecrypt, or can use this (don't know if it's available here or not): *www.tech-titan.com/en/consumer/t-drive/t-drive-pro-detail#.UfuFXW13WX8


----------



## Revolution (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks!
I will try Truecrypt.
Truecrypt free or paid ?
And how to use it for USB drive ?


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Aug 3, 2013)

I use a combo of free and paid.

Microsoft Security Essentials.

Advanced System Care with Iobit malware fighter. Both paid.

Smooth sailing for past two years.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



Revolution said:


> Thanks!
> I will try Truecrypt.
> Truecrypt free or paid ?
> And how to use it for USB drive ?



Its opensource. Everything is written here: TrueCrypt - Introduction



Wannabe_a_techie said:


> I use a combo of free and paid.
> 
> Microsoft Security Essentials.
> 
> ...



That's some heavy load on the system. Surprising that its smooth for you.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



theterminator said:


> Its opensource. Everything is written here: TrueCrypt - Introduction



Thanks!


----------



## TheMost (Aug 27, 2013)

Ive got a 6months key for kaspersky IS 2014 . will KIS on i3 laptops slow down the pc ?
Avcomparitives gave kis a whooping A+ in performance beating others ... 
I dont have idea of installing that in ma desktop cause i have comodo IS ,the free version.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone using kis in laptops ?


----------



## ratul (Aug 28, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Anyone using kis in laptops ?



me, KIS2013..


----------



## BhargavJ (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm using Kaspersky antivirus with Comodo firewall on a Toshiba i3 laptop. There are no issues. But Bitdefender had slowed the boot time.


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 15, 2013)

i m using kaspersky antiviris internet security 2013 on my win 8 laptop.abt 2 days back i had a win 32 type virus attack which had 2 b neutralized which led to rebooting- for sometime i lost the power setting function ie the function which activates shutdown/restrart as also the internet acess function which was only restored after the successful reboot.i now someimes see a little slowing down of the compuetr-what should i do now-the AV is functioning and updating normalyy


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 15, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> i m using kaspersky antiviris internet security 2013 on my win 8 laptop.abt 2 days back i had a win 32 type virus attack which had 2 b neutralized which led to rebooting- for sometime i lost the power setting function ie the function which activates shutdown/restrart as also the internet acess function which was only restored after the successful reboot.i now someimes see a little slowing down of the compuetr-what should i do now-the AV is functioning and updating normalyy



Go into safe mode adn scan your system using Malwarebytes anti malware. then after it has cleaned all malwares boot normally and run Norton Power Eraser.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 15, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> i m using kaspersky antiviris internet security 2013 on my win 8 laptop.abt 2 days back i had a win 32 type virus attack which had 2 b neutralized which led to rebooting- for sometime i lost the power setting function ie the function which activates shutdown/restrart as also the internet acess function which was only restored after the successful reboot.i now someimes see a little slowing down of the compuetr-what should i do now-the AV is functioning and updating normalyy



download avira boot disk and scan for viruses


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 15, 2013)

will downloading avira boot disk and using the same concurrently create problems with karpersky-the sysytem incidentally is working fine now


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 16, 2013)

uninstalled Avast and installed Avira with latest update, now it is showing many viruses, most of them false positive, will see this for a week first


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> uninstalled Avast and installed Avira with latest update, now it is showing many viruses, most of them false positive, will see this for a week first



how did you understand it as a false positive? what is the file name  or is it the cr**ks detected as virus?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2013)

Many people says Cr**ks detected as malware/trojan/virus are false positive.
Is it really true ?
How can anyone confirm it's really a harmful for your PC or not ???


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2013)

only way is to get those from trusted sources .. read reviews before downloading one


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



Revolution said:


> Many people says Cr**ks detected as malware/trojan/virus are false positive.
> Is it really true ?
> How can anyone confirm it's really a harmful for your PC or not ???



not always. As Topgear said, trusted sources are the only way. Viruses spread in the name of cr**ks. Tey do their job fine but actually installs a hidden backdoor like trojans on the computer. better stay away from them.



topgear said:


> read reviews before downloading one



he he


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Many people says Cr**ks detected as malware/trojan/virus are false positive.
> Is it really true ?
> How can anyone confirm it's really a harmful for your PC or not ???



it depends upon the hacker/cracker who created it


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 17, 2013)

no it was not any cr**k file, it was one of my insurance software file


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2013)

^^ macro virus ?? and if possible name of the insurance software and it's file extension / type.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 19, 2013)

Anybody tried this?
*www.premiumav.in/?page_id=1443

Seems like a new entrant....


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2013)

TBH : Never heard of this - may be I can try this on virtualbox but I need to get some infected files first


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2013)

most of the people don't experiment with Antivirus...including me.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> TBH : Never heard of this - may be I can try this on virtualbox but I need to get some infected files first



I have plenty in a CD ranging from least dangerous to most dangerous. If you need, ask me. I will gladly provide


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> I have plenty in a CD ranging from least dangerous to most dangerous. If you need, ask me. I will gladly provide



this..i had mentioned in a thread about how some users keep a Library of viruses


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> this..i had mentioned in a thread about how some users keep a Library of viruses



i dont keep it in my computer. Also i didn't get it for free either from internet. All of  those are actually used for hacking specific things. most of them are sql based and some of them can keep the computer away from working without a full format by just copying it. no need to even execute.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2013)

OMG ! sounds too dangerous 

On a second thought : you can share you experience after scanning the CD with premiumav but as it's a new AV it must be able to detect all those viruses/malwares so if I test I will get some files from torrents


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2013)

*here is a hint for any "new AV".if it isn't on this list it is most likely garbage & even if on this list but don't take part in AV-C or AV test monthly tests like quickheal then again stay away from it:*
*www.av-comparatives.org/av-vendors/

@rijinpk1,no virus/malware can infect PC without executing.even if user doesn't execute it something else will which will result in infection.kinda like those infected pdf files which could infect PC by simply opening the folder or clicking once on them if you have pdf preview enabled in adobe reader without ever double-clicking those pdf files.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



whitestar_999 said:


> @rijinpk1,no virus/malware can infect PC without executing.even if user doesn't execute it something else will which will result in infection.kinda like those infected pdf files which could infect PC by simply opening the folder or clicking once on them if you have pdf preview enabled in adobe reader without ever double-clicking those pdf files.



please check here it has something to say, not sure the genuinity though Virus information and help


> Your computer can be infected even if files are just copied. Because some viruses are memory resident, as soon as a diskette or program is loaded into memory, the virus then attaches itself into memory and then is capable of infecting any file on the computer you have access to.





topgear said:


> OMG ! sounds too dangerous



This was what i thought when my friend told about this


> On a second thought : you can share you experience after scanning the CD with premiumav but as it's a new AV it must be able to detect all those viruses/malwares so if I test I will get some files from torrents



will try later. i need to download the set up from my college. My bandwidth in home is very limited. Is the premiumav offers offline install?I did not check the website.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2013)

any program/file is loaded into memory if you have some kind of enable preview/similar feature enabled.e.g.if you have some pictures in a folder & you open it with thumbnail enabled then windows read data from those files to execute to display thumbnails hence the loading into memory.same is with single click on files which have some preview feature in the side bar(like in XP).in summary no file can load into memory by itself but needs support of another program/service.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> any program/file is loaded into memory if you have some kind of enable preview/similar feature enabled.e.g.if you have some pictures in a folder & you open it with thumbnail enabled then windows read data from those files to execute to display thumbnails hence the loading into memory.same is with single click on files which have some preview feature in the side bar(like in XP).in summary no file can load into memory by itself but needs support of another program/service.



it maybe the reason.What friend did is ,turnded on avast, copied all files from cd to hdd;some of the files got deleted. not all files are detected. Then he turned off avast, copied all files from cd to hdd, no files where deleted as avast is turned off. He shitted down his pc and try to turn on next day.he needed a full format of his hdd to get it to working.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

i remember we had a thread on checking AV is detecting a virus or not in that some code was given to put in txt file & scanning it
anybody remember?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2013)

@Zangetsu,maybe you are talking about this:
EICAR test file - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@rijinpk1,i am guessing your friend used the usual copy/paste method by clicking paste in an empty folder &/or copying files in an open folder on cd when AV was disabled which would trigger the preview feature for some files & therefore the loading into memory.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

^^oh yeah thanx a lot


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @rijinpk1,i am guessing your friend used the usual copy/paste method by clicking paste in an empty folder &/or copying files in an open folder on cd when AV was disabled which would trigger the preview feature for some files & therefore the loading into memory.



cd contained 3 rar files and he extracted it to some folder and finally got paid for the guilty. also i dont think anybody will disable that preview feature anyhow.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2013)

that is why knowledgeable people test viruses using virtual machines & imaging softwares.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> cd contained 3 rar files and he extracted it to some folder and finally got paid for the guilty. also i dont think anybody will disable that preview feature anyhow.



Yes you can disable it. Open Windows Explorer -> Tools -> Folder Options.
Click on View Tab and select *Always show icons, never thumbnails *
Click OK.

this speeds up the loading of explorer (for those who have <=2 GB RAM) and those thumbnails won't get cached on the HDD, saving <100 MB Space.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> cd contained 3 rar files and he extracted it to some folder and finally got paid for the guilty. also i dont think anybody will disable that preview feature anyhow.



The viruses [ infected  / malicious files ] were really merciful on whoever has archived those pesky files 

BTW, still I was not able to find any review of premium Av so I'm a little reluctant about trying this out - I mean if you are a new AV company and you need to advertise your product if it's really good share it at-least on sites like softpedia, download.com etc. so people and some bug name editors can review/test it instead of start selling this on e-commerce website first. So I strongly suspect this is going to be another crap AV and moreover there's no download link for a trial version - at-least not on this page :
*www.premiumav.in/?page_id=1443


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2013)

@Topgear,see one of my previous post in case you missed it:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138653-antivirus-guide-user-reviews-31.html#post2007813


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> The viruses [ infected  / malicious files ] were really merciful on whoever has archived those pesky files



the tools in the cd is used for ethical hacking purpose. I had a class on that and got the cd.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

something good out from bad 

BTW, what's the difference between ClamWin and ClamAV, anyone ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2013)

clamAV is for unix & clamwin is its windows version.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> something good out from bad


oh yeah


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 28, 2013)

okey..been using the premium AV for a while...kinda lightweight...and doesn't really nag me around like kaspersky..expect a writeup soon at my site.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2013)

I tried AVG Internet Security 1 year license for free, I'll be trying Bitdefender's Free version next.
Does it have any site blocking feature?
is an offline installer available?

any other program recommended for website blocking in the following manner:
the URL of the site blocked should appear in the address bar but the site shouldn't load.

PS: I have used avast also, wanted to try something new for a change,


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2013)

Avast have that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Avast have that.



i have used it. but wanted to try something new.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2013)

Well I am quite comfortable with Avast.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2013)

bitdefender free is very good especially for Indian users as it seems bitdefender free display ads/messages to European/US users.the only issue i faced was ~2 weeks ago when a bitdefender free update messed up the PC of users worldwide making it crawl but they fixed it after few hours by another update & i don't think this will happen again.

there is site blocking feature & there is no offline installer which is not recommended anyway for this type of AV.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2013)

No ads ?? Seriously ?? I think that they display Ads also. I don't remember exactly though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 1, 2013)

i never saw a single ad in bitdefender free installed on my 32bit windows system in 3-4 months of usage


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

I cam say the same for Avast. Though Avira annoys too much with Pro Edition Ads.


----------



## Minion (Oct 1, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I tried AVG Internet Security 1 year license for free, I'll be trying Bitdefender's Free version next.
> Does it have any site blocking feature?
> is an offline installer available?
> 
> ...



Bitdefender free has awesome site blocking feature.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



gameranand said:


> I cam say the same for Avast. *Though Avira annoys too much with Pro Edition Ads.*


yeah..pops out pro version ad once in a while 



whitestar_999 said:


> i never saw a single ad in bitdefender free installed on my 32bit windows system in 3-4 months of usage


yes..
its written in their website

_"NO NAGGING COMMERCIALS
We know you don't like it when intrusive commercials disrupt your user experience. That's why Bitdefender Antivirus Free Edition only displays discreet, rare messages, with stuff you really need to know."_

Hmm..i have used Bitdefender TS & IS now i think i will switch to Bitdefender Free Edition from Avira what do you say?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah either Bitdefender or Avast. I have nearly equal experience with both, though I like Avast for the Boot time scan and the looks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

bitdefender free is good & light weight.i suggest giving it a try for 4-5 days & if it works fine on your system then keep it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2013)

bitdefender is not installing at all. tried every method, but it just won't install. 

Found a free website blocker which suits my use.
K9 Web Protection - Free Internet Filter and Parental Control Software | Free Internet Filtering and Parental Controls Software

Bitdefender Total Security 6 months giveaway.
Bitdefender Total Security 2014 free 6 months

I haven't tested it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

when it comes to install kaspersky & bitdefender are very touchy & if you have used some other AV before & there are even some traces left they won't install.if that's the case then get avast(preferred) or avira(even with ads it is still tolerable).


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2013)

Luffy said:


> bitdefender is not installing at all. tried every method, but it just won't install.
> 
> Found a free website blocker which suits my use.
> K9 Web Protection - Free Internet Filter and Parental Control Software | Free Internet Filtering and Parental Controls Software
> ...



Just use Avast then.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Just use Avast then.



i think i'll spend some more time trying out other AVs before getting back on avast.

I have found that avast uses the least amount of resources and even without Avast, the amount of RAM and CPU used remains the same.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I cam say the same for Avast. Though Avira annoys too much with Pro Edition Ads.



Avira has stopped this .. you will only see a single add [ sometime even that won't shows up ] when you are running update but that's fair enough IMO so I'm back to my beloved Av app [ did not install auto guard though ] .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> Avira has stopped this .. you will only see a single add [ sometime even that won't shows up ] when you are running update but that's fair enough IMO so I'm back to my beloved Av app [ did not install auto guard though ] .



Well I have already switched to Avast quite some time ago so it would be hard to switch back to Avira's extra simplicity.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 4, 2013)

To all @TDF friends,just want to know,that why *Quick Heal* products are not competed or displayed in any of the AV testing sites in the web?
Admittedly, If it comes last in ranking,still it should be present in the independent testing sites.
Does the company,hides itself for being afraid to be trampled by others?
Or are there any different issues?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> To all @TDF friends,just want to know,that why *Quick Heal* products are not competed or displayed in any of the AV testing sites in the web?
> Admittedly, If it comes last in ranking,still it should be present in the independent testing sites.
> Does the company,hides itself for being afraid to be trampled by others?
> Or are there any different issues?



Maybe they don't give out their reviewers copy to them so no one reviews them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

^^Quick Heal dev center is in Pune 



topgear said:


> Avira has stopped this .. *you will only see a single add [ sometime even that won't shows up ]* when you are running update but that's fair enough IMO so I'm back to my beloved Av app [ did not install auto guard though ] .



yes..single popup but thats once in a while is acceptable


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2013)

@kg11sgbg,quickheal is an Indian company & its main customer base is Indian so like any other such Indian company they rely on advertising & other ways to sale their product & as expected many buy too.why would they send their product for review when they known about its expected bad performance?here is *a link to show how bad quickheal performs:*
*www.virusbtn.com/vb100/RAP/RAP-quadrant-Feb-Aug13-1200.jpg
*even free microsoft security essentials left it far behind which is considered as the minimum recommended security software.*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 4, 2013)

^Rs.800/- totally gone,my Friend.
Well for 1 year only.
Next time I shall purchase Bitdefender.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2013)

whatever AV you decide to buy don't forget to test the trial version first for at least a month to see how it works on your system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

^^should generally prefer from top most antiviruses 

also keep a standalone scanning utility,comes handy sometimes


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I have already switched to Avast quite some time ago so it would be hard to switch back to Avira's extra simplicity.



well it's never too late for start using it again


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> well it's never too late for start using it again



Nah.....performance difference is not too much and I am good with Avast anyway.....both are equally good for me...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok here is the catch - I had a BD AV with 3 yrs license and I formatted my SSD recently. Now to my horror, I cant find the AV disk anywhere and so no license either. Planning to buy a AV now and I was thinking about N360. Can anyone vouch for this??

I particularly dint like the look and feel of BD and the less detailed logs of caught issues. 

KIS is a thing of past for me and dont want that dull looking AV again on my pc (used it for 3 years )


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

Things for Norton have changed and it's now one of the fastest, less resource hog security app today so if you don't like the other two you can go with N360.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



topgear said:


> Things for Norton have changed from fast and it's now one of the fastest, less resource hog security app today so if you don't like the other two you can go with N360.



is free version available?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> Things for Norton have changed from fast and it's now one of the fastest, less resource hog security app today so if you don't like the other two you can go with N360.



Ordered my copy.. waiting for the delivery.. thanks for your reply


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



rakesh_ic said:


> Ok here is the catch - I had a BD AV with 3 yrs license and I formatted my SSD recently. Now to my horror, I cant find the AV disk anywhere and so no license either. Planning to buy a AV now and I was thinking about N360. Can anyone vouch for this??
> 
> I particularly dint like the look and feel of BD and the less detailed logs of caught issues.
> 
> KIS is a thing of past for me and dont want that dull looking AV again on my pc (used it for 3 years )



if you have created an account  in bitdefender and already signed in with the licensed product ,you can retrieve your key easily



Zangetsu said:


> is free version available?



not yet 



rakesh_ic said:


> Ordered my copy.. waiting for the delivery.. thanks for your reply



congrats. you could have retrieved the key. bitdefender is still one of the best antivirus out there. in my point of view, performance matters more than looks


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



rijinpk1 said:


> *if you have created an account  in bitdefender and already signed in with the licensed product ,you can retrieve your key easily*
> 
> congrats. you could have retrieved the key. *bitdefender is still one of the best antivirus out there*. in my point of view, performance matters more than looks



+1 for this


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2013)

I am good with free stuff.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am good with free stuff.



avast failed infront of me many times. even some of my friends are having avast on their lappy, and equipped with some autorun viruses.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> avast failed infront of me many times. even some of my friends are having avast on their lappy, and equipped with some autorun viruses.



with Avira there is no chance for autorun virus to survive


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> with Avira there is no chance for autorun virus to survive



well that depends on the creator


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 31, 2013)

using KIS 2013.while using a infected pendrive(trojan programme) my win 8 laptop had almost all commands disabled temporaily but then later restored with full scan-why should this happen with such a good AV-any reasons


----------



## TheMost (Oct 31, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> using KIS 2013.while using a infected pendrive(trojan programme) my win 8 laptop had almost all commands disabled temporaily but then later restored with full scan-why should this happen with such a good AV-any reasons



No idea about KIS.
Use defense+ of Comodo internet security :thumbup:


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> using KIS 2013.while using a infected pendrive(trojan programme) my win 8 laptop had almost all commands disabled temporaily but then later restored with full scan-why should this happen with such a good AV-any reasons



Maybe your PC got infected before AV could realize. It happens sometimes, don't worry about it.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 6, 2013)

using comodo internet security for years .never had any virus or spyware problem.still i scan my system with other standalone scanners like Dr.Web .


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 14, 2013)

Been using Avast 2014 for a couple of weeks now, it's very stable and rather light on the system resources. The UI has been revamped completely (for the better fortunately) and everything else feels better to use.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2013)

And the settings are easier to customize now for me.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 18, 2013)

what are these little craps which land up in my pictures etc-like THUMBS.DB  and DESKTOP.INI-really bloody irrrrtating-keep on coming back again


----------



## ratul (Nov 18, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> what are these little craps which land up in my pictures etc-like THUMBS.DB  and DESKTOP.INI-really bloody irrrrtating-keep on coming back again



they are not crap, they are system files: *www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/249809-thumbs-db-desktop-ini.html
quoted from above link:


			
				edwar said:
			
		

> DT.ini is a configuration file and is in every folder on your drive.
> Thumb.db is a index of the thumbnails that are displayed in image folders and or any folder that has an image in it.
> 
> If you turn off Show All Files and or turn off Show System files and or check Hide system files (don't remember what the option is called) you won't see them.
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> what are these little craps which land up in my pictures etc-like THUMBS.DB  and DESKTOP.INI-really bloody irrrrtating-keep on coming back again



You can't do anything about that. Just select Don't Show Hidden Files and Folders because AFAIK they are hidden files.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> what are these little craps which land up in my pictures etc-like THUMBS.DB  and DESKTOP.INI-really bloody irrrrtating-keep on coming back again





gameranand said:


> You can't do anything about that. Just select Don't Show Hidden Files and Folders because AFAIK they are hidden files.



You can disable thumbnails by Checking on "Always show icons, never thumbnails" in the folder options. then delete all the thumbs.db and desktop.ini files by searching them from My Computer's search box.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 20, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> well that depends on the creator



using avira from over 1 month
I can say it blocks all autoruns easily...(99%) dont even allow to view/edit any autorun.inf files...( I came to know while creating autohacking pen drive with nirsoft password recovery tools  and voila avira blocked them too)
its really far better then avast! (atleast for me)


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 15, 2013)

My KIS 2013 is asking for new passowrd for revised authentication procedure.it wants that to be min 8 characters long with one upper and lowercase letter and one numeral-whats all this crap because whatever i try it doesnt accept that.pl help-can someone make me a sample passowrd so that i can create a similar one


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> My KIS 2013 is asking for new passowrd for revised authentication procedure.it wants that to be min 8 characters long with one upper and lowercase letter and one numeral-whats all this crap because whatever i try it doesnt accept that.pl help-can someone make me a sample passowrd so that i can create a similar one



Thegamer1@


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Thegamer1@


Thanks it worked with a changed version


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2013)

Always try to make a password like this, containing One capital letter, number and symbol. Very hard to break.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

there's many online tools available for checking password strength .. make use of those like :

*www.microsoft.com/en-gb/security/pc-security/password-checker.aspx
*howsecureismypassword.net/
*www.passwordmeter.com/


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> there's many online tools available for checking password strength .. make use of those like :
> 
> *www.microsoft.com/en-gb/security/pc-security/password-checker.aspx
> *howsecureismypassword.net/
> Password Strength Checker



Lastpass does that job for me.


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 18, 2013)

*to complete installation of new module its necessary to reboot the cmputer- my KIS 2013 is showing this-what shud i do*


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> *to complete installation of new module its necessary to reboot the cmputer- my KIS 2013 is showing this-what shud i do*



Reboot it


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 20, 2013)

I just inserted a pendrive with virus (folders showing as shortcut) but surprisingly bit defender scanned it and showed no threat. It was up to date. The same thing happened with avg also. Why aren't they detecting it as virus?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 20, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> *to complete installation of new module its necessary to reboot the cmputer- my KIS 2013 is showing this-what shud i do*





Zangetsu said:


> Reboot it



Lol


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 20, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I just inserted a pendrive with virus (folders showing as shortcut) but surprisingly bit defender scanned it and showed no threat. It was up to date. The same thing happened with avg also. Why aren't they detecting it as virus?



A reason may be they actually just are shortcuts?

PS: switch to avira.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

if that's the case then even Avira or for that matter any AV will do nothing.btw i am assuming bitdefender is paid version & if that's so then no point switching to avira as both are good though bitdefender performs a little better in most tests.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 20, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> A reason may be they actually just are shortcuts?
> 
> PS: switch to avira.



bitdefender is surely better than avira for sure.



ariftwister said:


> I just inserted a pendrive with virus (folders showing as shortcut) but surprisingly bit defender scanned it and showed no threat. It was up to date. The same thing happened with avg also. Why aren't they detecting it as virus?



the virus  might already get deleted. whenever you get a pendrive with autorun virus , run this command as administrator before opeing it just to get  security for your files
attrib -h -s -r -a /s /d H:\*.* where H denotes ..........


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 20, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> A reason may be they actually just are shortcuts?
> 
> PS: switch to avira.



No they aren't Just shortcuts, all the folders name are there but changed to shortcut. The files are still there, I can access them by typing the folder name in the address Bar.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> if that's the case then even Avira or for that matter any AV will do nothing.btw i am assuming bitdefender is paid version & if that's so then no point switching to avira as both are good though bitdefender performs a little better in most tests.



Nope, it's free version. I can't use paid AV till I start earning.!!


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 20, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> bitdefender is surely better than avira for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using usb disk security, it detects and deletes autorun virus. Is it sufficient or still I need to enter those cmds?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

do as rijinpk1 mentioned.you are only seeing shortcuts of folders not actual folders with files.just replace H with letter of your usb drive.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry guys, I misread bit defender as avg, don't know how; that's why the recommendation.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I'm using usb disk security, it detects and deletes autorun virus. Is it sufficient or still I need to enter those cmds?



i dont encourage using bitdefender (or any antivirus) + usb disk security ,because if an autorun virus is installed on your pendrive, both bitdefender and usb disk security detects and they try to block that file. what will happen if two security  softwares try to access the same file simultaneously? conflicts..they do more harm than what you would expect from them. so better avoid usb disk security.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 21, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i dont encourage using bitdefender (or any antivirus) + usb disk security ,because if an autorun virus is installed on your pendrive, both bitdefender and usb disk security detects and they try to block that file. what will happen if two security  softwares try to access the same file simultaneously? conflicts..they do more harm than what you would expect from them. so better avoid usb disk security.



Usb disk security doesn't block/delete autorun virus. It just detects And informs. So I never had any problem in that case.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Usb disk security doesn't block/delete autorun virus. It just detects And informs. So I never had any problem in that case.



then bitdefender is what protecting you from that auto run viruses. and  there is no need of having an antivirus which just informs that there is a virus. you will surely understand that your pendrive is infected when you can see the shortcuts. just use that command before opening the pendrive.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> then bitdefender is what protecting you from that auto run viruses. and  there is no need of having an antivirus which just informs that there is a virus. you will surely understand that your pendrive is infected when you can see the shortcuts. just use that command before opening the pendrive.



Okay Got it.

Does virus spread through only flash drive or Through LAN data transfer also?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Okay Got it.
> 
> Does virus spread through only flash drive or Through LAN data transfer also?



It can spread through any means.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 22, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Okay Got it.
> 
> Does virus spread through only flash drive or Through LAN data transfer also?



USB drives, LAN, bluetooth, wifi, Internet. Everything that can be used to transfer data from one system to another sis used to spread malware.


----------



## phansen (Jan 18, 2014)

Bitdefender came installed on my work computer. I give it a 5 on everything. Just for the fact that it's completely automated and handles everything. Just install and forget. I've had zero issues with it.

Here's a review that's pretty helpful for most n00bs: Best Antivirus Software Review 2014 | Compare Antivirus Software | Best Virus Protection - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

Bitdefender is a great piece of security product but that site is not always


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2014)

^^Bitdefender is simply superb if u want to use a Paid AV for total security of ur system
the gamer mode is amazing too


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2014)

NIS is good too. I love it because it's very light on resources.


----------



## phansen (Jan 22, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> NIS is good too. I love it because it's very light on resources.



Vipre is another good one that's light on resources.


----------



## TheMost (Feb 14, 2014)

To be honest , Comodo Does the job very neat.
Also it is free


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

TheMost said:


> To be honest , Comodo Does the job very neat.
> Also it is free



I wont suggest comodo as it misses some viruses most times. comodo firewall is best anyhow.


----------



## TheMost (Feb 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> I wont suggest comodo as it misses some viruses most times. comodo firewall is best anyhow.



But over the years comodo has really come up.
They are capable of eliminating the malwares a common computer user/a benign Geek would encounter.
Also every time a check  at malwarepatrol.br they compete with the top notch competitors in detecting malware.Even Heur based.
Of course they miss a few compared to Kaspersky.etc.. But very negligible.

Defense+ for added layer security too.
I would recommend you to test the newer one if u find time.

Yes, Individual preference matters


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 15, 2014)

TheMost said:


> But over the years comodo has really come up.
> They are capable of eliminating the malwares a common computer user/a benign Geek would encounter.
> Also every time a check  at malwarepatrol.br they compete with the top notch competitors in detecting malware.Even Heur based.
> Of course they miss a few compared to Kaspersky.etc.. But very negligible.
> ...



yeah. will test the new version when i get time.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

TheMost said:


> To be honest , Comodo Does the job very neat.
> Also it is free



Firewall of theirs is certainly the best.



rijinpk1 said:


> I wont suggest comodo as it misses some viruses most times. comodo firewall is best anyhow.



As for AV I think Avira or Avast would be a better choice.


----------



## gs14021980 (Feb 18, 2014)

*AntiVirus Name: Quick Heal Antivirus*
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR: 1,549
Protection Type: Quick Heal total security for Mac

*Ratings *- 4.5 / 5
*User Friendly*: 5/5
*Detection Rate*: 4/5
*Overall*: 4.5 / 5

*Recommend to Use*: Yes
*Comments*: It's one stop solution for my Macbook security. Secures my mac, emails, attachments and all types of cookies. Fast, reliable and doesn't slow my mac.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

*AntiVirus Name:* *Avast Antivirus*
*Free or Paid:* *Free*
*Price in INR*: 0/-
*Protection Type:* Blocks virus, adware, trojans, blocks malware downloads, uses a proxy to bypass network traffic through a scanner with no slowdowns and blocks the file mid download, or block malicious web pages etc etc.

*Ratings: *
*User Friendly:* 5/5
*Detection Rate:* 4.8/5
*-------------------------------*
Overall:* 4.87/ 5
*
*Recommend to Use:* Yes
*Comments:*The kind of protection it offers for free, while consuming very little resources and looking sleek at the same time, I wonder why people even buy avs. Yes, you won't get any firewall, but for that we have Comodo, which is better than any firewall that comes with a security suite now a days.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2014)

gs14021980 said:


> *AntiVirus Name: Quick Heal Antivirus*
> Free or Paid: Paid
> Price in INR: 1,549
> Protection Type: Quick Heal total security for Mac
> ...


good to hear that Quick Heal is working best for u


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> good to hear that Quick Heal is working best for u



He's sounding like quick heal rep.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2014)

^ true that..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 18, 2014)

Want to purchase a new license..!!
Kaspersky or Bitdefender?
Currently using BDIS 2013


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Want to purchase a new license..!!
> Kaspersky or Bitdefender?
> Currently using BDIS 2013



if you are satisfied with bitdefender, i suggest to purchase it.


----------



## Minion (Feb 19, 2014)

I suggest you to try bitdefender free its quite good at protecting PCs from viruses.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Want to purchase a new license..!!
> Kaspersky or Bitdefender?
> Currently using BDIS 2013



None.
Use Avast as AV and Comodo as Firewall.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> None.
> Use Avast as AV and Comodo as Firewall.



Does Comodo blocks utorrent?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Does Comodo blocks utorrent?



By default it will block incoming connections, with a few steps you can configure it to allow incoming connections for utorrent only.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 19, 2014)

A paid one looks better to me
Super protection


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 19, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> A paid one looks better to me
> Super protection



Not necessary.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2014)

whats wrong with Avast's inbulit firewall??


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> whats wrong with Avast's inbulit firewall??


Check matousec, also Comodo is more configurable.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Does Comodo blocks utorrent?



Only if you want it to.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone used Webroot here? Does it work good?


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 4, 2014)

while replacing KIS internet security 2013 with 2014 version do i have to delete the old version or not


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2014)

it is always recommended to uninstall older version of an AV first to avoid possible issues.while uninstalling kis 2013(do not use 3rd party uninstaller,use windows add/remove programs or kaspersky uninstall option) you will get the option to keep license info so select that.


----------



## BhargavJ (May 13, 2014)

Is there any separate thread for mobile antivirus? I have a Karbon Titanium S5; I've installed AVG Antivirus (Free) on it. When I scan it, it shows a threat: under Apps, it shows SmsService as Malware, and asks for uninstallation. Even when I uninstall it, nothing happens, but AVG keeps giving the same malware message. I connected the phone to my laptop, which has a licensed Kaspersky AV, and I scanned the phone with it, but Kaspersky shows no virus. So what is the problem?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 13, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> Is there any separate thread for mobile antivirus? I have a Karbon Titanium S5; I've installed AVG Antivirus (Free) on it. When I scan it, it shows a threat: under Apps, it shows SmsService as Malware, and asks for uninstallation. Even when I uninstall it, nothing happens, but AVG keeps giving the same malware message. I connected the phone to my laptop, which has a licensed Kaspersky AV, and I scanned the phone with it, but Kaspersky shows no virus. So what is the problem?



Problem is that phone doesn't needs an antivirus.

Google actively scans your installed apps for malwares, if any, so don't worry.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2014)

If Op is getting apps from questionable sources then he might need some kind of protection but still it's better to have some sort of protection than none. One more added advantage is these security apps can give some added benefits.

BTW, windows AV can scan through android apps [ apks downloaded from other sources ] - tried it it avira.


----------



## hari1 (May 14, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Anyone used Webroot here? Does it work good?



I used it for 6 months. It's pretty great in my opinion.

Pros:
Absolutely no computer slowdowns
Very fast
Extremely small setup
Caught all viruses that got into my PC

Cons:
None I could find

Conclusion: Perfectly satisfied


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 14, 2014)

topgear said:


> If Op is getting apps from questionable sources then he might need some kind of protection but still it's better to have some sort of protection than none. One more added advantage is these security apps can give some added benefits.



Verify and install ?


----------



## Minion (May 14, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> I'm using usb disk security, it detects and deletes autorun virus. Is it sufficient or still I need to enter those cmds?



You could try malware byte anti malware.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Verify and install ?



Questionable versions of paid apps from such sources so no question of verify and install - I think you got the what I meant ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2014)

Please suggest me something that can disinfect files really well. My KIS license expired and its gonna be a while till I renew my subscription. Thanks. Avira isn't working too well for me. Avast can't disinfect.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Please suggest me something that can disinfect files really well. My KIS license expired and its gonna be a while till I renew my subscription. Thanks. Avira isn't working too well for me. Avast can't disinfect.



if you have viruses in your pc, then download bitdefender rescue disc and  write it on a cd and boot it. scan your whole system for viruses and let it take action for you.
also use bitdefender free antivirus till you renew your subscription of KIS.


----------



## hari1 (May 16, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Please suggest me something that can disinfect files really well. My KIS license expired and its gonna be a while till I renew my subscription. Thanks. Avira isn't working too well for me. Avast can't disinfect.



Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free to the rescue


----------



## ariftwister (May 18, 2014)

My friend is connecting with my Laptop through LAN (i.e. He is Accessing My Files from His laptop and copying). By any chance will i get virus infection from him ? (I am not gonna access his files)


----------



## ratul (May 18, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> My friend is connecting with my Laptop through LAN (i.e. He is Accessing My Files from His laptop and copying). By any chance will i get virus infection from him ? (I am not gonna access his files)



depends on the virus's design.. 
but yeah, some viruses do travel through LAN, so a good av with a firewall shall do the trick of keeping it at bay.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> My friend is connecting with my Laptop through LAN (i.e. He is Accessing My Files from His laptop and copying). By any chance will i get virus infection from him ? (I am not gonna access his files)



If you are not any sort of protection then there's very fat chance .. make sure you follow the above suggestion and your friend has only Read access. Also do update windows regularly or use linux


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> My friend is connecting with my Laptop through LAN (i.e. He is Accessing My Files from His laptop and copying). By any chance will i get virus infection from him ? (I am not gonna access his files)



virus comes from web also so they can travel through any unsecured port also...
e.g: trojans sending message to its masters,worms infecting each PC connected on LAN


----------



## ariftwister (May 26, 2014)

topgear said:


> make sure you follow the above suggestion and your friend has only Read access.



How to do that?


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2014)

Disable public folder sharing. Instead use a specific folder to share files and folders. Let's say it's on D partition and folder name is SHARED. just create the folder on D drive. Right click on it. Select Properties > Sharing > Share > On the Choose People to Share the folder with - click on the drop down button. Select either everyone or your friend's name. Click on ADD. Make sure on the permission side you can only see Read [ or change it if you want to ].


----------



## ariftwister (May 26, 2014)

topgear said:


> Disable public folder sharing. Instead use a specific folder to share files and folders. Let's say it's on D partion and folder name is SHARED. just create the folder on D drive. Right click on it. Select Properties > Sharing > Share > On the Choose People to Share the folder with - click on the drop down button. Select either everyone or your friend's name. Click on ADD. Make sure on the permission side you can only see Read [ or change it if you want to ].



Wow.. That was helpful.


----------



## TheMost (May 26, 2014)

Has anyone tried qihoo 360 ?

Sounds promising and also good rep in AVTEST :-/


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 26, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Has anyone tried qihoo 360 ?
> 
> Sounds promising and also good rep in AVTEST :-/



Yep it's pretty light than all others and pretty effective!


----------



## TheMost (May 27, 2014)

I was a noton IS fan since 2007 and used it till 2011.Was smooth and silky.

Then I thought of not spending money on AV's since there were good free ones.
Then almost used all free products and ended up with avast AV + comodo combo.
Was satisfied till 2 months back.

There i was not comfortable with comodo (Too many pop ups and defense+ - I thought i dont need this much security)
Removed comdo.

For the past 2 months i have faced 3 browser hijacks and faced great difficulty in restoring them.

Now i have been trolled by *wget,speed dial* and so malware which were bundled with mipony(?),free you tube downloader(?).

I scanned with *avast- No threats and system safe *
I checked with HM pro and MBAM - Proved infestation !

Then I tried qihoo total security eith Bitdefender and Avira engines off - Caught some other malware but left weget and speed dial behind.

Now i have installed ESET SS and now 17 infiltrations and counting ...
View attachment 14434


Now i really doubt the quality of avast has gone down these years.

lab results alone doesn't give us the picture. Our experience does!
Now will update whether ESET could remove them all or what ..


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2014)

^^use Avira


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2014)

[MENTION=116261]TheMost[/MENTION],all those infestations are PUP(potentially unwanted programs) not viruses.in Avast 2014 PUP scanning is turned off by default(maybe because of ads support).go to settings--active protection--file system shield(click on configure icon)--sensitivity & tick the scan for PUP option.many AVs comes with PUP scanning off by default or set at low level of protection.that is why you must first explore all AV settings first.

P.S.HM Pro & MBAM scans for PUP by default.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 27, 2014)

my norton internet security is ending soon any new suggestions or should i use the same.................


----------



## TheMost (May 27, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=116261]TheMost[/MENTION],all those infestations are PUP(potentially unwanted programs) not viruses.in Avast 2014 PUP scanning is turned off by default(maybe because of ads support).go to settings--active protection--file system shield(click on configure icon)--sensitivity & tick the scan for PUP option.many AVs comes with PUP scanning off by default or set at low level of protection.that is why you must first explore all AV settings first.
> 
> P.S.HM Pro & MBAM scans for PUP by default.



Thank You for the explanation !
What is your security config ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2014)

avast(file & web shield) & windows firewall with palemoon+noscript behind modem firewall.though i never see any virus/PUP warning because of my google search skills.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> my norton internet security is ending soon any new suggestions or should i use the same.................



are you satisfied with it? if yes, then renew....


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

TheMost said:


> I was a noton IS fan since 2007 and used it till 2011.Was smooth and silky.
> 
> Then I thought of not spending money on AV's since there were good free ones.
> Then almost used all free products and ended up with avast AV + comodo combo.
> ...



There's some nice experimenet going on here ... Keep us posted. BTW, why did you turned off avira and bitdefender engine while scanning with qihoo 360 ? Is it mandatory to do so ? If not I'm intereste in seeing the test result of these two.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 30, 2014)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION],see my post above(#1062) for the explanation of this behaviour with Avast.


----------



## anirbandd (May 30, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=116261]TheMost[/MENTION],all those infestations are PUP(potentially unwanted programs) not viruses.in Avast 2014 PUP scanning is turned off by default(maybe because of ads support).go to settings--active protection--file system shield(click on configure icon)--sensitivity & tick the scan for PUP option.many AVs comes with PUP scanning off by default or set at low level of protection.that is why you must first explore all AV settings first.
> 
> P.S.HM Pro & MBAM scans for PUP by default.



+1

Avast still rules the Free AV landscake like a king. 

btw, keeping one's PC virus free is not only the task of an AV. the user has to be aware of what he is installing and which all pages he is visiting on his browser. the AV is just a software, the second line of defence. 
that being said, i am in no way undermining the importance of the AV. for inexperienced users, AV is still the best chance of protection. but if the user is aware of what he is installing, then there will be no PUP, or any virus/malicious programs for that matter, on his system.


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Starting bf3 multiplayer soon



Side effect of multitab browsing?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 31, 2014)

^ Yea New tapatalk did it
I was posting that in Progress Report section.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 5, 2014)

topgear said:


> There's some nice experimenet going on here ... Keep us posted. BTW, why did you turned off avira and bitdefender engine while scanning with qihoo 360 ? Is it mandatory to do so ? If not I'm intereste in seeing the test result of these two.



Both my desktop and Laptop is having the same trouble.
I have already repaired by desktop with ESEt,Mbam,Hitman.

Suddenly had some job to do .. Will report you abt qihoo soon on my laptop ASAP .kinda big ASAP


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2014)

Qihoo 360IS is now a dead product(it will get definitions update but no major improvements),they are now focusing on qihoo TS(total security) which according to many is not as stable as IS.in my opinion Avira free is now a very good option with just a negative of increased boot time.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 5, 2014)

So guys do we have any clear winner on which is the best Antivirus?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2014)

*there is no such thing as best antivirus.*


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 5, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *there is no such thing as best antivirus.*



+1 to that.
However I have been putting my money on Kaspersky AV for my home desktop and KIS for my laptop,and have had no issues of infection ever. Detection is pretty powerful.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 5, 2014)

I used to be a big fan of Kaspersky since the times when it made a screeching sound of virus detection , but over time, it has gone bit resource taxing.

ESET, avast, Avira are all easy on system, but Avast often lets viruses escape, faced quite a few times. Using ESET since 2009, and very very much satisfied.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 5, 2014)

How to completely un install mcafee and it's services??. It's still running in background after I have installed another av (avg). And I can't manually delete those files in C:/program files/McAfee


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> How to completely un install mcafee and it's services??. It's still running in background after I have installed another av (avg). And I can't manually delete those files in C:/program files/McAfee



Use iobits uninstaller and force uninstall.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 6, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Use iobits uninstaller and force uninstall.



I posted this after doing that only.
Still some files exist and the services also run in background.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 6, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> How to completely un install mcafee and it's services??. It's still running in background after I have installed another av (avg). And I can't manually delete those files in C:/program files/McAfee



have you tried the safe mode? if it fails, then the easiest way is to boot to ubuntu and delete mcafee files on windows folder including folders created by mcafee on system32.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> I posted this after doing that only.
> Still some files exist and the services also run in background.



1. open task manager -> processes tab
2. right click on any process that may relate to McAfee. click open file location.
3. go back to task manager,  right click on that same process ->  click Go to service(s)
4. stop that service from right click menu
5. repeat for all other McAfee services
6. delete all the files from file location

Alternate method:
1. install Iobit Unlocker
2. drag and drop mcafee folder into unlocker window
3. check *Forced Mode*
4. click on down arrow -> Unlock & delete


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 6, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. open task manager -> processes tab
> 2. right click on any process that may relate to McAfee. click open file location.
> 3. go back to task manager,  right click on that same process ->  click Go to service(s)
> 4. stop that service from right click menu
> ...



do you think an antivirus service can be stopped in this way??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



rijinpk1 said:


> do you think an antivirus service can be stopped in this way??



i stopped avast's services using this method 2-3 times,

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: I had also removed Trusted Installer as the owner and one of the administrators of C drive and gave full permissions to my user account and made it the owner, prior to using this method.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



SaiyanGoku said:


> *i stopped avast's services using this method 2-3 times,*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Edit: I had also removed Trusted Installer as the owner and one of the administrators of C drive and gave full permissions to my user account and made it the owner, prior to using this method.



that is the weakness of the program itself. so it is very easy is to attack a pc with avast since a  simple code will stop all of its services! most antiviruses does not allow this. ESET allowed it in the past, dont know now but majority doesn't.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2014)

^^avast is not that easy to penetrate otherwise it would be scoring poorly in various tests.also a good malware can disable any AV services as it acquires the same kernel privileges as AV through means of an exploit.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 6, 2014)

^^ what i  could find form google is that avast service can't be killed from task manager. may be, he has done it with very older version of it. dont you think it is easy to penetrate when the service can be simply suspended/terminated by using easy  killing process from task manager?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



rijinpk1 said:


> have you tried the safe mode? if it fails, then the easiest way is to boot to ubuntu and delete mcafee files on windows folder including folders created by mcafee on system32.



How to boot into in Safe mode in Win 8.1 (I forgot actually).

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. open task manager -> processes tab
> 2. right click on any process that may relate to McAfee. click open file location.
> 3. go back to task manager,  right click on that same process ->  click Go to service(s)
> 4. stop that service from right click menu
> ...



I already tried 1st Method, when right clicking McAfee's services there's no option clickable..

gonna try alternate method though

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> i stopped avast's services using this method 2-3 times,
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Edit: I had also removed Trusted Installer as the owner and one of the administrators of C drive and gave full permissions to my user account and made it the owner, prior to using this method.



Also tried taking ownership of the mcafee folder. Access Denied. Cant take ownership


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



ariftwister said:


> How to boot into in Safe mode in Win 8.1 (I forgot actually).


If you are on a non-UEFi based system, then its by pressing F8 while booting up. Otherwise click on the power button at the Settings charm. Then, press and hold the SHIFT key and click on Restart.
Troubleshoot>Advanced options>Startup settings


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



ariftwister said:


> How to boot into in Safe mode in Win 8.1 (I forgot actually).



> press windows+R and type msconfig.
> go to boot option
> click on safe boot save and restart.
you are done. now after completing what ever required in safe mode, open msconfig again and choose normal boot ,again save and restart.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 7, 2014)

Guys now deleted all the mcAfee files and services using IOBit Unlocker. Now my boot time is significantly faster.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Guys now deleted all the mcAfee files and services using IOBit Unlocker. Now my boot time is significantly faster.



seems like the alternate method worked.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> seems like the alternate method worked.



Yes still one McAfee service name "McAfee trusted validation service" is remaining and cant be removed. Since it's not consuming any resource, I decided to leave it as it is.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 7, 2014)

There is a way to bring back the old boot menu in Windows 8.x.

Type this in command prompt with admin privileges- bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2014)

many services depend on drivers & any AV installs at least some drivers in windows folder which needs a special procedure to remove.for future reference almost all major AV companies provide an official removal tool(like the one below from mcafee) which is the best way to uninstall their AV(no need to even use add/remove programs feature of windows).
How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> many services depend on drivers & any AV installs at least some drivers in windows folder which needs a special procedure to remove.for future reference almost all major AV companies provide an official removal tool(like the one below from mcafee) which is the best way to uninstall their AV(no need to even use add/remove programs feature of windows).
> How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)


What's the difference between the stand-alone uninstaller and the one in the add/remove programs. Doesn't the add/remove program's uninstaller use the uninstaller provided by the vendor?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2014)

no.the windows add/remove program feature uses program's in built uninstaller which is supposed to work perfectly in an ideal situation but when it comes to pc & windows real situation is usually different from ideal situation.that is why the stand-alone uninstaller assumes a non-ideal situation & works more aggressively which is why it is always better than using program's in built uninstaller.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> no.the windows add/remove program feature uses program's in built uninstaller which is supposed to work perfectly in an ideal situation but when it comes to pc & windows real situation is usually different from ideal situation.that is why the stand-alone uninstaller assumes a non-ideal situation & works more aggressively which is why it is always better than using program's in built uninstaller.



The default un install manager didn't work for in, at least in the case of McAfee. When I clicked un install, it showed webpage not available in a window similar to McAfee client. I got no other option.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 8, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I used to be a big fan of Kaspersky since the times when it made a screeching sound of virus detection , but over time, it has gone bit resource taxing.
> 
> ESET, avast, Avira are all easy on system, but Avast often lets viruses escape, faced quite a few times. Using ESET since 2009, and very very much satisfied.



+1 for ESET


----------



## heamer (Aug 3, 2014)

AntiVirus Name: Net Protector Antivirus 
Free or Paid: Paid
Price in INR [If Paid]:1PC – Rs. 650 (1 Year), 1PC – Rs. 1300 (3 Year)
Protection Type: Total Security (Antivirus + Internet Security)

Ratings out of 5. 
User Friendly: 5
Detection Rate:5
Price:5
Overall:5

Recommend to Use: Yes! Yes!! Yes!!!
Comments: Its easy to user & user friendly. Due to its Pune based company its technical support is too good. In the range of Rs. 650/- you get Total Security which sounds interesting.

You can also go for a 15 days trial pack


----------



## TheMost (Aug 4, 2014)

heamer said:


> AntiVirus Name: Net Protector Antivirus
> Free or Paid: Paid
> Price in INR [If Paid]:1PC – Rs. 650 (1 Year), 1PC – Rs. 1300 (3 Year)
> Protection Type: Total Security (Antivirus + Internet Security)
> ...



God !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2014)

heamer said:


> AntiVirus Name: Net Protector Antivirus
> Free or Paid: Paid
> Price in INR [If Paid]:1PC – Rs. 650 (1 Year), 1PC – Rs. 1300 (3 Year)
> Protection Type: Total Security (Antivirus + Internet Security)
> ...



Corrected


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2014)

heamer said:


> *AntiVirus Name: Net Protector Antivirus *
> Free or Paid: Paid
> Price in INR [If Paid]:1PC – Rs. 650 (1 Year), 1PC – Rs. 1300 (3 Year)
> Protection Type: Total Security (Antivirus + Internet Security)
> ...


Brother of Quick Heal


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 5, 2014)

heamer said:


> AntiVirus Name: Net Protector Antivirus
> Free or Paid: Paid
> Price in INR [If Paid]:1PC – Rs. 650 (1 Year), 1PC – Rs. 1300 (3 Year)
> Protection Type: Total Security (Antivirus + Internet Security)
> ...



hiii Net Protector Antivirus REP. welcome to TDF


----------



## reddick (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

Hmmm ... As I also want to buy an AV for my laptop , so I want to ask that should I go for Net Protector for Rs. 700/yr. or for Quick Heal which is for Rs. 1K/yr. 
I'm a casual internet user and wants to protect my system. No need of heavy and costly AVs 

- - - Updated - - -

AnyOne


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



reddick said:


> Hmmm ... As I also want to buy an AV for my laptop , so I want to ask that should I go for Net Protector for Rs. 700/yr. or for Quick Heal which is for Rs. 1K/yr.
> I'm a casual internet user and wants to protect my system. No need of heavy and costly AVs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



try trial versions of kaspersky/bitdefender/eset and selects one which ever suits you. much much better than those specified ones and much cheaper too. check online.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



reddick said:


> Hmmm ... As I also want to buy an AV for my laptop , so I want to ask that should I go for Net Protector for Rs. 700/yr. or for Quick Heal which is for Rs. 1K/yr.
> I'm a casual internet user and wants to protect my system. No need of heavy and costly AVs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



kaspersky and bitdefender are cheaper and better 

also +1 to avast and bitdefender free version.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



reddick said:


> Hmmm ... As I also want to buy an AV for my laptop , so I want to ask that should I go for Net Protector for Rs. 700/yr. or for Quick Heal which is for Rs. 1K/yr.
> I'm a casual internet user and wants to protect my system. No need of heavy and costly AVs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Talking about costly you can get KiS which is less than Rs. 500 and cheaper and better than our swadeshi AVs  If you need only antivirus then there's lots of good options available under Rs. 250.


----------



## reddick (Aug 7, 2014)

As I've tried almost every free AVs and I found Avira which suits my needs. As I'm using it from past one year, free version, so I want to go for Avira which is about Rs.1.3K/yr. 
Secondly I may choose Net Protector or Quick Heal AV .
By the time, I'll try their trial version of 'Home Edition' and then choose the best one


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 7, 2014)

^^ 1.3k? Avira Internet Security 2014 1 PC 1 Year - Buy Avira Internet Security 2014 1 PC 1 Year Online at Best Prices in India - Avira | Flipkart.com it is avira internet security for rs 416. do not need to try Net Protector or Quick Heal AV. there are far better alternatives for low cost....


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 7, 2014)

Antivirus Name: Lavasoft

Premium/Free:Fremium(Got through Lavasoft)

Detection Rate:5/5
UI:5/5
Spyware:5/5
Internet Protection:5/5
Consumption:Very Light Weight
Price:₹800 approx

Recommended : Definitely!!!

Thank You!


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2014)

reddick said:


> As I've tried almost every free AVs and I found Avira which suits my needs. As I'm using it from past one year, free version, so I want to go for Avira which is about Rs.1.3K/yr.
> Secondly I may choose Net Protector or Quick Heal AV .
> By the time, I'll try their trial version of 'Home Edition' and then choose the best one



Go ahead and if you can do try K7 antivirus as well. It would be great to read the comparison among three of our own security software


----------



## TheMost (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone tried fortinet ?

Very good independent lab results !


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2014)

it is good but from whatever i heard it needs more resources compared to others.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2014)

HI, All

I am using AVG Internet Security 2014....I am not facing any problem...But better than anything available..?


----------



## Minion (Aug 21, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Anyone tried fortinet ?
> 
> Very good independent lab results !



Protection is good but adds too many processes.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2014)

shreeux said:


> HI, All
> 
> I am using AVG Internet Security 2014....I am not facing any problem...But better than anything available..?



Try Avast or Avira. Definitely better than AVG for sure.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2014)

shreeux said:


> HI, All
> 
> I am using AVG Internet Security 2014....I am not facing any problem...But better than anything available..?


Free Avast
Paid KIS


----------



## shreeux (Sep 8, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Free Avast
> Paid KIS



Avast is worst for me..!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 15, 2014)

I am curious, is this considered low / normal usage by Avast?

*i.imgur.com/WQwACjR.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 15, 2014)

^ Yeah that looks pretty low/normal usage to me.


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Oct 15, 2014)

Nod 32 is by far the best. I never had any virus or spyware problem on my system till now. And it uses very less resource. I even plus in the pen drives and harddrive that my friends warn about having viruses. I have tried mcaffe, norton, avast etc on a system that was already infected with virus and none of those detected any virus. Eset nod 32 detected and cleaned around 4000 virus on that system. 

Owner of that system was impressed too and switched to eset that instant. I changed antivirus for many systems after this event as it showed how good this antivirus is.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ Yeah that looks pretty low/normal usage to me.


Thanks.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 16, 2014)

Using Bitdefender Total Security through free giveaways


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 17, 2014)

How effective is Kaspersky Internet Security??  might get it this Sunday..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2014)

kaspersky is one of the best though it causes issues on some systems because of some hardware/software clash(i have ran it on win 7 2gb intel atom system fine & also read about it slowing i7 systems) so test it first using trial version.btw almost every AV has these issues.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2014)

how is norton? i got a 12 month license free with a hp pendrive.
shall i uninstall avast free and try norton?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2014)

Go ahead.It should be better than current Avast Version.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 23, 2014)

i found it better. used it for a month and then installed bitdefender internet security


----------



## Minion (Oct 23, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> how is norton? i got a 12 month license free with a hp pendrive.
> shall i uninstall avast free and try norton?



Current norton version is much better than avast.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 23, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Go ahead.It should be better than current Avast Version.





vidhubhushan said:


> i found it better. used it for a month and then installed bitdefender internet security





Minion said:


> Current norton version is much better than avast.



ok thanks guys.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2014)

How about the *Trustport Internet Security ?* 
I've purchased one from Flipkart.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2014)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION],for future reference:
AV-Comparatives Real-World Protection Test Â» AV-Comparatives
Update Your Browser | Facebook
Why go for lesser known products when thoroughly tested ones are available for free(avira) as well as to buy(kaspersky)?btw it seems trustport use avg & bitdefender AV engines though that does not mean its performance will also be same,this is where thorough testing matters.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 25, 2014)

Which Free AV is better ?
Avast or Avira or AVG ?
All start with A....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Try bitdefender free.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 4, 2014)

Is 360 Total Security a good antivirus? I've been using it for a while now and it has all the features of a premium internet security suite for free. Is anyone else using it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 4, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Is 360 Total Security a good antivirus? I've been using it for a while now and it has all the features of a premium internet security suite for free. Is anyone else using it?



I didn't like it. A friend had it on his laptop and it slowed it down like hell.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 4, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I didn't like it. A friend had it on his laptop and it slowed it down like hell.



Hm, it hasn't caused any noticeable slowdown to my PC. I was just wondering if it's reliable?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi,
I'm going to install Avast FREE.
Should I chose all option while install ?
Do I nee Grime,Software Updater etc ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Hi,
> I'm going to install Avast FREE.
> Should I chose all option while install ?
> Do I nee Grime,Software Updater etc ?


Those other options in 2nd column aren't necessary. I chose only rescue disk part, though I don't think I'll use it ever.


----------



## Minion (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



TheFallenLord said:


> Is 360 Total Security a good antivirus? I've been using it for a while now and it has all the features of a premium internet security suite for free. Is anyone else using it?



I am using it and satisfied with it much better than biggies like avast,avira etc.

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> I didn't like it. A friend had it on his laptop and it slowed it down like hell.



I am using it on my athlon xp based system havn't facing any slowing issues.

- - - Updated - - -



TheFallenLord said:


> Hm, it hasn't caused any noticeable slowdown to my PC. I was just wondering if it's reliable?



Yes, It is reliable it uses bitdefender engine.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks!
BTW,what is Grime ?
Is is very dangerous ?
Malwarebtes which found nothing but Avast Free showing there are some Grimes in my bro's PC.....


----------



## Minion (Nov 28, 2014)

Not sure what it is?let somebody else answer your question.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Thanks!
> BTW,what is Grime ?
> Is is very dangerous ?
> Malwarebtes which found nothing but Avast Free showing there are some Grimes in my bro's PC.....


I don't think you should bother with "grime". It's just registry cleaning and stuff. See this: Avast Launches GrimeFighter To Clean Up & Safeguard Your Windows PC


----------



## Revolution (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks!
I did not know that...


----------



## Minion (Nov 29, 2014)

I never liked avast but latest version slows my pc immensely I replace it with internet security 360 and satisfied now.


----------



## dummydave (Dec 11, 2014)

guys i am currently using quickheal internet security but its consuming lot of resources and updates are long

please suggest me antivirus which is light on resources but is powerful as quickheal??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2014)

dummydave said:


> guys i am currently using quickheal internet security but its consuming lot of resources and updates are long
> 
> please suggest me antivirus which is light on resources but is powerful as quickheal??



Avira Antivirus is what u need


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2014)

dummydave said:


> guys i am currently using quickheal internet security but its consuming lot of resources and updates are long
> 
> please suggest me antivirus which is light on resources but is powerful as quickheal??



360 Total Security or Avast/Avira Free Version.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 360 Total Security or Avast/Avira Free Version.



Using 360 Total Security in my Windows 7.
AWESOME........

Thanks [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION].


----------



## dummydave (Dec 11, 2014)

thanx guys

ll try and get 360 total security


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2014)

dummydave said:


> thanx guys
> 
> ll try and get 360 total security



Its a freeware, so it won't do harm to your pocket like so called "anti virus" from Quickheal and NPAV do.


----------



## Minion (Dec 11, 2014)

dummydave said:


> thanx guys
> 
> ll try and get 360 total security



Just make sure you install avira engine.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2014)

Minion said:


> Just make sure you install avira engine.


Mate,the 360 total security which I've installed in lieu of uninstalling avast! ,is amazing,performing gratly. But,it seems to be running on "avira" and "bitdefender" -  2 engines.
No issues,no problems. But is it plausible and practical?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2014)

many 3rd part AVs are using multiple AV engines for quite some time now.It all depends on implementation how these multiple engines will perform,e.g.for certain types of threats 1 AV engine is given priority while for other types of threats other AV engine is given priority.It is also why performance of different 3rd party AVs using same AV engines is never same as the original one(Total 360 will not perform same as avira or bitdefender in tests).


----------



## dummydave (Dec 12, 2014)

guy one more query

i went through the site of 360. i am confused which one to install
360- total security or 360-internet security


also please guide me how to install avira engine separately as told by minion


it will be a great help
  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]   [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]    [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]


----------



## Minion (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*

^Download 360 total security

Go to virus scan there on left lower corner you will see umbrella just click on it and switch on avira.

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> Mate,the 360 total security which I've installed in lieu of uninstalling avast! ,is amazing,performing gratly. But,it seems to be running on "avira" and "bitdefender" -  2 engines.
> No issues,no problems. But is it plausible and practical?



I only use Avira since my system is very old.bitdefender engine signature takes lots of space and will slows down system a bit.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> many 3rd part AVs are using multiple AV engines for quite some time now.It all depends on implementation how these multiple engines will perform,e.g.for certain types of threats 1 AV engine is given priority while for other types of threats other AV engine is given priority.It is also why performance of different 3rd party AVs using same AV engines is never same as the original one(Total 360 will not perform same as avira or bitdefender in tests).



360s default engine with avira engine is best.It is lot better than any other free alternative out there just try it you will know what i am saying.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2014)

I am fine with avira free & being a stable product for years it has the upper hand over 360 total security which is a new product not to mention very good test scores.360 Total Security is a good option if you don't like Avira for any reason(e,g.avira does add some time to system startup).


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am fine with *avira free *& being a stable product for years it has the *upper hand* over 360 total security which is a new product not to mention very good test scores.360 Total Security is a good option if you don't like Avira for any reason(e,g.avira does add some time to system startup).



I agree...and Avira is improving in UI also day-by-day..if u compare it with old classic one...even the new dashboard and user login is good now


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am fine with avira free & being a stable product for years it has the upper hand over 360 total security which is a new product not to mention very good test scores.360 Total Security is a good option if you don't like Avira for any reason(e,g.avira does add some time to system startup).


Then shall I download and make an Avira antivirus (Free)CD?
Or shall I go for the whole paid suite?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Then shall I download and make an Avira antivirus (Free)CD?
> Or shall I go for the whole paid suite?



just compare Avira Free with Avira paid and choose whichever suits your needs


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> just compare Avira Free with Avira paid and choose whichever suits your needs


Actually Friend,I meant that Avira Free is the antivirus package only.
But Avira Internet/Complete suit comes with av,firewall,ant-keylogger,ant-spyware,.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2014)

Never buy any software without trying it first.If you like the software & are willing to pay then go ahead.However both avira & kaspersky AV are available for Rs.299 1 pc 1 year at flipkart so i suggest trying both first.Otherwise avira free version is more than enough for normal usage.


----------



## dummydave (Dec 19, 2014)

guys is there any direct link to download bitdefender and avira engine for 360 total security??

coz my net connection is slow and due to interruption is starts again 

kindly guide me in this matter


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 19, 2014)

dummydave said:


> guys is there any direct link to download bitdefender and avira engine for 360 total security??
> 
> coz my net connection is slow and due to interruption is starts again
> 
> kindly guide me in this matter



Check the following links

Bit-defender AntiVirus 32 Bit
Bit-defender AntiVirus 64 Bit
Bitdefender Internet Security 2015 32 Bit
Bitdefender Internet Security 2015 64 Bit
Bitdefender Total Security 2015 32 Bit
Bitdefender Total Security 2015 64 Bit


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 19, 2014)

sumonpathak said:


> Check the following links
> 
> Bit-defender AntiVirus 32 Bit
> Bit-defender AntiVirus 64 Bit
> ...



Read what the other person wants 
 [MENTION=173505]dummydave[/MENTION], AFAIK, no. You'll have to download them from the program interface itself.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 30, 2014)

i am using Avira Free, and it does the job for me, no need to spend money, once install, it will update it self regularly, everything works fine for me


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 2, 2015)

One negative point of Avira is that it doesn't delete the infections which is found in real time rather it follows interactive prompts, nor there is an option in the settings to force it. It's only for manual scanning.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> One negative point of Avira is that it doesn't deletes the infections which is found in real time rather it follows interactive prompts, nor there is an option in the settings to force it. It's only for manual scanning.



Avast also works like same if i m not wrong


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Avast also works like same if i m not wrong



No idea and I don't care about avast.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 3, 2015)

Is Bitdefender Total Security any good ? I am using since 2 yrs (thru giveaways )

I mostly heard negative reviews about it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2015)

Only negative thing about Bitdefender is that due to some unknown hardware/software clash it makes some systems crawl.if it works fine on your system then it is one of the best.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



dashing.sujay said:


> No idea and I don't care about avast.



you have eset, right ? 

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> Is Bitdefender Total Security any good ? I am using since 2 yrs (thru giveaways )
> 
> I mostly heard negative reviews about it.



it is good. no issues so far for me.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 4, 2015)

Today on Sunday,4th of Jan 2014 I purchased and *received * (from Flipkart One in a Day delivery) eset SMART SECURITY for my Windows 7 onto my Desktop PC.

*BUT LICENSE CODE IS NOT ACTIVATING*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 4, 2015)

Contact their customer support


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 4, 2015)

^Already contacted through email.
Shall phone them tomorrow during office hours...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 5, 2015)

that is strange. keep us updated with the progress.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



rijinpk1 said:


> you have eset, right ?



Thanks to you, yes


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> that is strange. keep us updated with the progress.



The eset  customer care are really very helpful regarding resolving issues. But some major problem has occurred.Even after successful activation of the software,the virus signature database remains very outdated and is failing for updation.
What they want is to seek out the problem through using Teamviewer software,and solve as per the problem.
Shall I proceed with Teamviewer ?
Opinion and advise required friends.
If possible [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] please guide me.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Tried to re-install eset?
Do you have any other antivirus softwares installed?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> Tried to re-install eset?
> Do you have any other antivirus softwares installed?


Ultimately ISSUES + PROBLEMS RESOLVED.

I had only eset onto my system,with all the previous free antivirus,firewall apps. completely uninstalled and removed from my system.

I had purchased an eset SMART SECURITY suite through Flipkart as retail package by One-in-a-day delivery method.
The package was* sealed* and arrived at my Home's doorstep on *04-01-2015, SUNDAY* delivered by ekart logistics.
After installation there were issues with the software activation,inspite of providing the serial key number appropriately.
That issue was resolved amicably with the help of customer support.

The other problem was* non updation* of* antivirus signature database*,that remained very much outdated.
Today a couple of hrs. ago ,after returning from office, I uninstalled the whole of eset SMART SECURITY SUITE.
I downloaded the 64-bit version of eset SMART SECURITY suite of the same version 7(ver. 7.0.325.0),that I had purchased from Flipkart.
After a fresh install and some tweaking at the network settings, all the issues are gone. The product is* fully activated*----> *fully functional*--->*fully updated* to the latest database version of 10977(20150107) that is as of today.
Ran a complete scan onto my system,and 7 threats were cleaned/removed successfully.

I thank the customer care support for their amazing help and cooperation regarding the solution and resolution of the problems & issues correspondingly.
Mr. Rohit Bhandari & Mr.Arvesh are the jewels of eset who are very calm,co-operative,respected gentleman always eager to Help you out in such situations.

PLEASED AND SATISFIED BY USING THIS PRODUCT.
AT LEAST EXPERIENCE AS AN USER IS MUCH BETTER THAN USING BITDEFENDER.

Thank You eset.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2015)

It is good to know that your problem is resolved.
A suggestion on using all caps. It means you are shouting to people although you may have expressed your happiness/anxiety.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 8, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> It is good to know that your problem is resolved.
> A suggestion on using all caps. It means you are shouting to people although you may have expressed your happiness/anxiety.



Thanks Friend for pointing it out.
Shall control my emotions (Good or Bad) next time onwards by decreasing caps. or not using them at all.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 12, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> The eset  customer care are really very helpful regarding resolving issues. But some major problem has occurred.Even after successful activation of the software,the virus signature database remains very outdated and is failing for updation.
> What they want is to seek out the problem through using Teamviewer software,and solve as per the problem.
> Shall I proceed with Teamviewer ?
> Opinion and advise required friends.
> If possible [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] please guide me.



Sorry I wasn't online since many days. Nice to know your problem has been solved.


----------



## geek_rocker (Mar 14, 2015)

What do you guys think of Kaspersky Internet Security? I heard the update servers are really slow? And what about its performance impact?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Internet Security Essentials or Windows Defender is best AV till date for me...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 14, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> What do you guys think of Kaspersky Internet Security? I heard the update servers are really slow? And what about its performance impact?



i am using norton internet security works good for me......


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2015)

kaspersky,bitdefender & norton are the best paid AVs but for a typical user avira free version will do the job just same.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 15, 2015)

Eset is very suitable for me.


----------



## Minion (Mar 15, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> What do you guys think of Kaspersky Internet Security? I heard the update servers are really slow? And what about its performance impact?



Get avg 2015 free and you will be fine.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2015)

Almost every reputed AV and their suite is good nowadays. Best is to try out a couple of trial / free edition first and then decide the one you are most comfortable with.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2015)

Bitdefender bottleneck my system performance. Any other good internet protection AV suggestion?


----------



## Minion (Mar 15, 2015)

^I am currently using AVG 2015 Free AV and Zone alram free firewall.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 15, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Bitdefender bottleneck my system performance. Any other good internet protection AV suggestion?



If Bitdefender hampers performance, then I can think of only ESET which is less resource eating and as good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Bitdefender bottleneck my system performance. Any other good internet protection AV suggestion?



Using 360 Total Security, but without any extra AV Engine.


----------



## Minion (Mar 16, 2015)

Me too using 360 total security on my old PC will install avira engine later.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Using 360 Total Security, but without any extra AV Engine.



I have never used 360 but never good a positive feedback from a few I know. How is the overall protection for online transactions and all?

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> If Bitdefender hampers performance, then I can think of only ESET which is less resource eating and as good.



Yeah I was thinking for the same.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



$hadow said:


> I have never used 360 but never good a positive feedback from a few I know. How is the overall protection for online transactions and all?


I don't depend on AV for online transaction protection. Be self aware and you won't even need to install an AV. I use 360 TS as it can clear up the memory.


----------



## Minion (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



$hadow said:


> I have never used 360 but never good a positive feedback from a few I know. How is the overall protection for online transactions and all?



It is pretty good just make sure to install Avira engine.It Updates 2-3 times a day and is very light on system doesn't increase boot time.


----------



## geek_rocker (Mar 17, 2015)

Minion said:


> Get avg 2015 free and you will be fine.


 I don't think free AV other than MSE/Defender is my cup of tea. AVG/Avast annoy me with pop-up and browser hijackers. AVG broke my trust when it started bundling that search toolbar. They are also proabably mining your data. I'd rather not deal with that. Does anyone use Kaspersky? I just wanna know if it is as light as avast.

Also, I found it funny that Quick Heal is more expensive than both Kaspersky and Bitdefender when its detection is worse than free Microsoft stuff. People will buy anything if it is marketed somewhat well.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't depend on AV for online transaction protection. Be self aware and you won't even need to install an AV. I use 360 TS as it can clear up the memory.



Yeah I know regarding that but bitdefender provides a secure online transaction feature.

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> It is pretty good just make sure to install Avira engine.It Updates 2-3 times a day and is very light on system doesn't increase boot time.



All right I am going to give it a shot.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 22, 2015)

Few days back I get IObit Malware Fighter pro. I also find it light & working good to catch viruses like malware,spyware etc. It is just 75MB.

Friends if you have any good from the above given by me then pl do share the link with me thanks.


----------



## Minion (Mar 22, 2015)

IObit Malware fighter pro is crap buddy.Use AVG it will catch everything.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 22, 2015)

Just 2 days ago I had to factory reset the Windows in my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Laptop for its Windows-8.1(64-bit) settings,due to a software glitch. Now everything is running normal.
As I got this laptop with McAfee Internet Security pre-installed,I am using that now(with latest updates + properly configuration),question is will it serve as a better security tool purpose?
Or do I install 360 Total security + Zone Alarm Free(Firewall only)?


----------



## Minion (Mar 22, 2015)

^What a coincidence. Same  happens with me too had to factory reset now running mcafee internet security lets see how does it fares. Tried bit defender free it didn't get activated.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 22, 2015)

^ Good to know that,mate. At least we could share our experiences together.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2015)

Genius-jatt said:


> Few days back I get IObit Malware Fighter pro. I also find it light & working good to catch viruses like malware,spyware etc. It is just 75MB.
> 
> Friends if you have any good from the above given by me then pl do share the link with me thanks.



avast/avira + MBAM. MBAM is one of the best anti-malware software (not an antivirus replacement).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2015)

avire free is the best free AV currently in my opinion.30 total Security & Avast are also good.considering all this i can not recommend mcafee to anyone even if one gets it for free.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 22, 2015)

I am switching back to Avast free security.
Avira free edition is good, but has old school UI...
Anyone can share experience for Net-Protector??? everyone is using it (most of my friends use it as suggested by computer repairer) but no one suggest this one.. I don't understand why? Is this np-av really good software, so no one wants to tell anybody and keeping it secret for best security?
Net Protector 2015 - Anti Virus, Anti Spyware, Internet Security, Virus Clean, India, Pune


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I am switching back to Avast free security.
> Avira free edition is good, but has old school UI...
> Anyone can share experience for Net-Protector??? everyone is using it (most of my friends use it as suggested by computer repairer) but no one suggest this one.. I don't understand why? Is this np-av really good software, so no one wants to tell anybody and keeping it secret for best security?
> Net Protector 2015 - Anti Virus, Anti Spyware, Internet Security, Virus Clean, India, Pune



Useless overpriced "antivirus" which never submits its scan reports to various AV comparison sites. Why buy it when avast and avira are already doing better? 
Bitdefender, Kaspersky and Eset are also priced lower than NPAV and quickheal.

Shopkeeper has to do business, he'll *NEVER* suggest free alternatives to crap overpriced software.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Indian market thumb rule : if it is recommended by shopkeeper/dealer it most likely is not recommended by experts.*

UI doesn't matter to me,in fact if an AV is doing its job perfectly then you will hardly see its UI.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 22, 2015)

^ohh..kk...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2015)

Most shopkeepers in my city recommend AVs I didn't know even existed. It's best to go according to the reviews by experts.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 22, 2015)

^ where to find those experts???


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I am switching back to Avast free security.
> Avira free edition is good, but has old school UI...
> Anyone can share experience for Net-Protector??? everyone is using it (most of my friends use it as suggested by computer repairer) but no one suggest this one.. I don't understand why?



was using my uncle's laptop and came across the 2014 version of this software (most likely installed by some service guy). i deactivated it (as i was paranoid about being a fake A/V) and installed avira. guess what? avira detected at least 3 of its exe files (scanner, help and updater) as malware and immediately quarantined them. uninstalled whatever was left of this crapware immediately and informed my uncle.

i am still not sure if it was a false positive but avira caught 3 files. thats a big number for false positive.



amit.tiger12 said:


> Is this np-av really good software, so no one wants to tell anybody and keeping it secret for best security?



its a tech forum. nobody is going to keep a piece of software secret to get the most out of it. doesn't work that way. and the recommendation above are from people who have used security suites for years. we hardly care about what most so called computer expert (aka repair guys) say.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 23, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Indian market thumb rule : if it is recommended by shopkeeper/dealer it most likely is not recommended by experts.
> 
> *UI doesn't matter to me,in fact if an AV is doing its job perfectly then you will hardly see its UI.*



This is the real thing. Very well said.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 23, 2015)

Minion said:


> IObit Malware fighter pro is crap buddy.Use AVG it will catch everything.


Thanks and what about (EROS) I tried it also find many viruses


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

sam said:


> was using my uncle's laptop and came across the 2014 version of this software (most likely installed by some service guy). i deactivated it (as i was paranoid about being a fake A/V) and installed avira. guess what? avira detected at least 3 of its exe files (scanner, help and updater) as malware and immediately quarantined them. uninstalled whatever was left of this crapware immediately and informed my uncle.
> 
> i am still not sure if it was a false positive but avira caught 3 files. thats a big number for false positive.



ohh.. so no going back to avast.. Avira is good... 



sam said:


> its a tech forum. nobody is going to keep a piece of software secret to get the most out of it. doesn't work that way. and the recommendation above are from people who have used security suites for years. we hardly care about what most so called computer expert (aka repair guys) say.



ok.. I used Kaspersky internet security and believe as a noob it always protected me from each virus from net, pen drive etc...
But now even Kaspersky internet security trial products does not detect anything.. may be I became expert in computer security.. like eliminating virus by myself..


----------



## Minion (Mar 23, 2015)

Genius-jatt said:


> Thanks and what about (EROS) I tried it also find many viruses



They may be false positives be careful about these less known antimalware they may be rogue software.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 23, 2015)

Minion said:


> They may be false positives be careful about these less known antimalware they may be rogue software.


OK dear actually I get this EROS from giveawayoftheday site so did you believe Giveaway ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 23, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> avire free is the best free AV currently in my opinion.30 total Security & Avast are also good.considering all this i can not recommend* mcafee* to anyone even if one gets it for free.



Friend,do you recommend to uninstall the McAfee from the DELL laptop and install say 360Total Security Suite(which I had downloaded yesterday and saved it in the Downloads folder but not installed)?
Actually what are the issues or problems with McAfee Internet Suite???
Could you please clarify?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2015)

*www.av-comparatives.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/avc_prot_2014b_en.pdf
*www.av-comparatives.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/avc_per_201410_en.pdf

Both Avira free & 360 Total security are better & faster than mcafee not to mention free so why use it at all.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 24, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.av-comparatives.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/avc_prot_2014b_en.pdf
> *www.av-comparatives.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/avc_per_201410_en.pdf
> 
> Both Avira free & 360 Total security are better & faster than mcafee not to mention free so why use it at all.



hey thanks...
360 total security is awesome...
its great... removed 3 malwares/cracks... and now installing system patches/updates..
its using Avira antivirus engine and bitdefender engine..
thanks for suggesting 360 total security essentials...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah I am also using 360 for a few days now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] & [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] recommended 360TS here.i knew about it & its predecessor 360IS for a long time now,it is just that bitdefender engine use quite a bit of hdd space & was already using avira so never tried it but i know it is good.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 25, 2015)

can you please explain what you were talking about?? i am not well versed in these, so pardon the n00b ques 

i am generally careful with what i run on my PC, so the most important for me is an Internet Security suite, and then Antivirus suite, but both are must and should run actively. 

i am using Avast Internet Security now, and have used KIS before this. both are very lightweight and are excellent in detecting threats across the web as well as programs/files on the PC/flash drives. 

are there any free alternatives to these? the alternatives must have regular database updates. i am not worried about UI. 

i hope i am able to put across my query clearly.


----------



## Minion (Mar 25, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] & [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] recommended 360TS here.i knew about it & its predecessor 360IS for a long time now,it is just that bitdefender engine use quite a bit of hdd space & was already using avira so never tried it but i know it is good.



360TS is even more lighter than 360IS that is why i suggested 360TS.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 25, 2015)

I am currently dealing with a TrojanNSchanger which has infected my PC and I have used AVG Internet Security, Kaspersky internet security, Anti-malwarebytes, MS antivirus and malware removal, Spyboot4, Norton power erazer, housecall, adwcleaner, junkware removal tool but all have failed to remove this Trojan. 

Now i think i will have to format my PC to get it removed.  I have shared the details here:

*www.digit.in/forum/software-q/190653-unwanted-adult-popup-coming-up-while-browsing.html


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2015)

did you try using a bootable AV version like the bootable version of avira ?
Download Avira Rescue System | Official Website


----------



## geek_rocker (Mar 25, 2015)

If that doesn't work, try Malwarebytes Anti-malware and Emsisoft Emergency Kit. You can also download Kaspersky's Rescue CD. Kaspersky is pretty good at disinfection without collateral damage in these scenarios I heard.

Also, take a look at this: Shadowbot Removal Instructions | Kaspersky Lab


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks friends.

Pls check the below link for the happenings on my PC till date.  Problem still persists.  Thanks again.  

*www.digit.in/forum/software-q/190653-unwanted-adult-popup-coming-up-while-browsing-2.html


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 9, 2015)

Kaspersky keys are version specific?? if i get a KIS 2014 key, will it work on KIS 2015??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2015)

^ Most probably not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Kaspersky keys are version specific?? if i get a KIS 2014 key, will it work on KIS 2015??



Keys are version specific so a 2014 key won't work with 2015 and vice-versa


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

so if i buy a 3 year key, i will have to stay on that specific version for 3 years??

- - - Updated - - -

also, how is comodo firewall?? any issues if i pair it up with KAV??

i compared KAV and KIS, and saw that there are not any significant differences between those two. so thought of going with KAV and comodo firewall..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2015)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION],who told you that?kaspersky keys are time bound not version bound.as long as your key is valid you can upgrade or directly use it with latest version.

  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],using comodo firewall with KAV in my opinion is overkill & not suitable for an average user.in fact why not try TS360 or avira AV,both of which are free & have almost similar performance as kaspersky.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 9, 2015)

TS360??

Full form please.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> TS360??
> 
> Full form please.


360 Total Security


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2015)

Okay installed TS360 along with Comodo Firewall.

Lets monitor the performance over the next few days.

how is false positive detection for TS360?


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 10, 2015)

how do i install 2015 KIS ,have KIS 2014 installed.will use a cd based replacement-will i have to completely uninstall the older version


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 10, 2015)

I once installed Comodo Firewall and AVG. It was the best combo!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION],who told you that?kaspersky keys are time bound not version bound.as long as your key is valid you can upgrade or directly use it with latest version.



I had Bitdefender 2013 key and it didn't worked for 2014 version when it was released.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



andy_65_in said:


> how do i install 2015 KIS ,have KIS 2014 installed.will use a cd based replacement-will i have to completely uninstall the older version



just start installation. it will automatically install over the older version.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> I had Bitdefender 2013 key and it didn't worked for 2014 version when it was released.



i searched on KAspersky site. they allow upgrades to latest s/w versions on the same key.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2015)

TS360 or Avira ? which wud u prefer ?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2015)

i just started with TS360. i'll share my views after a couple of months. 

Haven't used Avira. have used Avast. its okay, but throws a lot of false positives. it showed me false positives with the last update of Insurgency on steam. 4GB of my data was lost due to the failed update.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2015)

no experience with 360 total security but using avira & it is working fine except for one minor issue for me.it seems that some avira updates require restart of pc but you will not get any prompt to restart,you will only notice it when updates start failing & log show "engine validation" error.only way i know for this issue is restarting/shut down pc every day instead of keeping it on/hibernation/not restarting for days(i sometimes don't restart my laptop for days but use hibernate to power off).


----------



## Minion (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



anirbandd said:


> Okay installed TS360 along with Comodo Firewall.
> 
> Lets monitor the performance over the next few days.
> 
> how is false positive detection for TS360?



Install avira engine in 360 total security. Performance will be very good I do not face any slow down with it doesn't increase boot time.

I didn't face any false positive during my usage.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> TS360 or Avira ? which wud u prefer ?



If you have a modern system you can use AVG. if system is older then use Total security 360(with avira engine).


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> how do i install 2015 KIS ,have KIS 2014 installed.will use a cd based replacement-will i have to completely uninstall the older version



Go to kaspersky, click on licence.. select remove licence.. Uninstall KIS 2014, install KIS 2015.. put the CD Key back in..Thats it


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2015)

btw, does anyone know how many times i can activate a *Kaspersky *licence? im saying after PC format or reinstallation.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2015)

not sure but don't install too often.best way is to uninstall it first(select remove license info too during uninstall) when connected to internet & then format/reinstall windows.this way kaspersky activation servers will know that you have uninstalled a particular key.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> not sure but don't install too often.best way is to uninstall it first(select remove license info too during uninstall) when connected to internet & then format/reinstall windows.this way kaspersky activation servers will know that you have uninstalled a particular key.



hmm.. i didnt know it worked that way too..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I had Bitdefender 2013 key and it didn't worked for 2014 version when it was released.



older bitdefender keys will work with later versions!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 11, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> btw, does anyone know how many times i can activate a *Kaspersky *licence? im saying after PC format or reinstallation.



Dont attempt more than 9 times


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Dont attempt more than 9 times


Why??


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2015)

I had  tried that more than 9 times ( i dont really remember the eexact number but lets say 9 times to be safe) and it said, maximum number of activations has been done..
Although before uninstalling, I hadnt removed the licence from the Kaspersky interface.. Maybe that was my mistake there..
This was in KIS 2013 I think


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 12, 2015)

Alright. Thanks for the info. 

Just asking for information. I rarely format.


----------



## Abhii1902 (Apr 12, 2015)

What is the size of Avira engine in 360 Total Security eg 100 to 500 mb also any other good antivirus with 360 Ts like feature


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2015)

How is Eset Smart Security 2015 available at Rs. 1770 at their website whereas in Fk, Amazon the same thing costs < Rs. 400???


----------



## Minion (Apr 12, 2015)

^around 120MB.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2015)

theterminator said:


> How is Eset Smart Security 2015 available at Rs. 1770 at their website whereas in Fk, Amazon the same thing costs < Rs. 400???


I think, they purchase in bulk and sell at lower rates.


----------



## BhargavJ (Apr 12, 2015)

Since this morning, I've been facing a peculiar problem: Bitdefender keeps giving me an alert *every minute* about a virus in the user - roaming - Microsoft Office folder. I've already made a thread on the BitD forum:

Bitdefender Continously Showing Virus Alert For Same File. - Bitdefender Forum

If anyone here has the time, please read that thread and make some suggestions.

The virus spreads by USB drive, where it creates shortcuts. I had connected my USB drive to a computer and when I connected it later to my laptop, it did show the shortcuts with the original files missing (hidden). But that was two day ago - so did the virus wait for two days before activating itself?

Also, I formatted the USB drive that same day. So has it become clean or can the virus survive a quick format?


----------



## Abhii1902 (Apr 13, 2015)

Downloaded 300 mb with windows update off and no process running in background still avira engine was not installed? How to install it in 360 Ts


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 13, 2015)

theterminator said:


> How is Eset Smart Security 2015 available at Rs. 1770 at their website whereas in Fk, Amazon the same thing costs < Rs. 400???


If you are going for paid, consider KIS from FK. 

Even KAV is costlier at their site but cheaper on fK


----------



## Minion (Apr 13, 2015)

Abhii1902 said:


> Downloaded 300 mb with windows update off and no process running in background still avira engine was not installed? How to install it in 360 Ts



It is a bug Avira engine should be already installed just reboot your PC after installing avira engine.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

^^Which engine is used by 360 AV

- - - Updated - - -

^^Which engine is used by 360 AV


----------



## Abhii1902 (Apr 13, 2015)

Troed 3 times downloaded around 700 mb still Avira engine was not installed in 360 Ts any other good lightweight antivirus?


----------



## Minion (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



$hadow said:


> ^^Which engine is used by 360 AV
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ^^Which engine is used by 360 AV



360 Internet security-Bitdefender engine, Inhouse engine(QVM)
360 Total security-Avira,Bitdefender,QVM (Avira & Bitdefender are optional)

- - - Updated - - -



Abhii1902 said:


> Troed 3 times downloaded around 700 mb still Avira engine was not installed in 360 Ts any other good lightweight antivirus?



Try Bitdefender free.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2015)

just be aware that bitdefender free has practically no support meaning if it works then it is good but if not then forget about getting any help from official forums.why not try avira free,it is good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't like Bitdefender Free version. There is no offline installer.


----------



## Minion (Apr 14, 2015)

but web installer will download 10MB only.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2015)

bitdefender free downloads ~150mb of definitions for offline usage which is still much less compared to bitdefender's regular version which downloads 500-600 mb.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



Minion said:


> 360 Internet security-Bitdefender engine, Inhouse engine(QVM)
> 360 Total security-Avira,Bitdefender,QVM (Avira & Bitdefender are optional)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Oh thanks for input.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 15, 2015)

why is online KIS costlier than vendor based


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

^^coz they think they are better than others.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 18, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> why is online KIS costlier than vendor based



imho that would be the retail price / MRP and vendors sell at MOP i.e. lower than MRP. 4 years back i bought a box pack from vendor for half the online price.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 18, 2015)

can anyone suggest for my friend any paid security? for laptop and if it can be available for 2 users then for computer also..
I suggested him kaspersky internet security.
Anybody please tell me best/really good paid security.
He will buy that next week, if offers are available let me know..


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2015)

^^KIS is good for multiple computers.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> ^^KIS is good for multiple computers.



what about single pc>?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 18, 2015)

Using 360Total Security in my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop.
Performance + Security + Features without any issue...with impeccable functioning.
Regular updates to (Bitdefender + Avira) antivirus engines...
All for FREE.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> can anyone suggest for my friend any paid security? for laptop and if it can be available for 2 users then for computer also..
> I suggested him kaspersky internet security.
> Anybody please tell me best/really good paid security.
> He will buy that next week, if offers are available let me know..


Dont buy kis. Buy kav. And its available for odd number PCs. 1 3 5 PCs.

If using kav, install comodo firewall. You'll be set.


amit.tiger12 said:


> what about single pc>?


That too.

For free options consider total security and comodo firewall combo.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Using 360Total Security in my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop.
> Performance + Security + Features without any issue...with impeccable functioning.
> Regular updates to (Bitdefender + Avira) antivirus engines...
> All for FREE.


Same here.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Dont buy kis. Buy kav. And its available for odd number PCs. 1 3 5 PCs.
> 
> If using kav, install comodo firewall. You'll be set.
> 
> ...



ok.. thanks.. other suggestion than kaspersky. better than it
for 360 total security, i need firewall? & should i install comodo firewall?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 19, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ok.. thanks.. other suggestion than kaspersky. better than it
> for 360 total security, i need firewall? & should i install comodo firewall?



ZoneAlarm is also fine and robust as a firewall.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> what about single pc>?



It is good but why don't you give 360 at and comodo firewall a shot.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

Comodo had some serious problems with Win 8.1. Is is solved now ??
I switched to Zonealarm at that time and now I just got used to it but still asking out of curiosity.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Comodo had some serious problems with Win 8.1. Is is solved now ??
> I switched to Zonealarm at that time and now I just got used to it but still asking out of curiosity.


Im on Win7 on my gaming pc. So no idea. Win7 is excellent on all fronts. Will stay wirh it till ms retires it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Im on Win7 on my gaming pc. So no idea. Win7 is excellent on all fronts. Will stay wirh it till ms retires it.



Actually I just got used to Start Screen and now I started to like it out of habit I guess.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Comodo had some serious problems with Win 8.1. Is is solved now ??
> I switched to Zonealarm at that time and now I just got used to it but still asking out of curiosity.



I used it but haven't worked properly so I guess 8.1 usage and compatibility problem still persists.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I used it but haven't worked properly so I guess 8.1 usage and compatibility problem still persists.



There is no compatibility problem now.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



$hadow said:


> It is good but why don't you give 360 at and comodo firewall a shot.



it's not for me my friend needed paid antivirus, for his home pc, laptop and dad's laptop... I am using 360 ts, and now going to install comodo firewall..

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> I used it but haven't worked properly so I guess 8.1 usage and compatibility problem still persists.



no problem now... using for 1-2 yr... not faced any compatibility problem in 2014, 2015.. New os always takes time to settle... like android lollipop.. 

- - - Updated - - -

which is better ?
comodo or zone alarm??
which slows down pc??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I for one have used most of the free AVs and Firewalls and I prefer Avast + Zonealarm now. Comodo was good while it lasted but Zonealarm is more resource friendly but kinda difficult GUI to get used to but its good at what it does.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well I for one have used most of the free AVs and Firewalls and I prefer Avast + Zonealarm now. Comodo was good while it lasted but Zonealarm is more resource friendly but kinda difficult GUI to get used to but its good at what it does.



did you tried 360 total security?

does zonealarm eat lots of memory?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> did you tried 360 total security?
> 
> does zonealarm eat lots of memory?



Yeah tried didn't liked.
Zonealarm takes 4 MB memory.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

I am using zonealarm for some time now and it performs well.

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> There is no compatibility problem now.



I got too frequent system freeze and multiple errors regarding firewall permissions, so I decided to move on to zone alarm.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



$hadow said:


> I got too frequent system freeze and multiple errors regarding firewall permissions, so I decided to move on to zone alarm.



Same here and Comodo was a PITA with all those gadgets and crapware....was just finding a reason to switch and when it gave BSOD I got the reason and moved to Zone Alarm.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2015)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]  does your avast update databases regularly??


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



gameranand said:


> Same here and Comodo was a PITA with all those gadgets and crapware....was just finding a reason to switch and when it gave BSOD I got the reason and moved to Zone Alarm.



That means I am not the only one.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]  does your avast update databases regularly??



Yeah it does. Why ?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2015)

what version is it? [legit or ...]

when the license to my avast expired, it stopped updating. 
and anyway, it has very high false positives rate. 

TS360 is good so far. 

gave me 2 false positives with Insurgency. i put them in the trust list and no hassles so far.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> what version is it? [legit or ...]
> 
> when the license to my avast expired, it stopped updating.
> and anyway, it has very high false positives rate.
> ...



TS 360 also tax less on the performance.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 25, 2015)

*AntiVirus Name*: Dr. Safety
*Free or Paid*: Data Security FREE
*Price in INR* [If Paid]:
*Protection Type*: AV-TEST best-rated Android mobile security technology by Trend Micro

Ratings out of 5.
User Friendly: 4
Detection Rate: 4
Price: 5
Overall: 4.5 

*Recommend to Use*: Yes very much. Currently using it in my Nexus 5. uses AV-TEST.
*Comments*: blocks virus, malware, spyware, malicious phishing attacks, unwanted spam calls for free, and also protects against privacy security risks and any data theft on a lost device. 

Additional. They also have Dr. Booster - for performance app boosting FREE. - using it too.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 25, 2015)

Lenny said:


> *AntiVirus Name*: Dr. Safety
> *Free or Paid*: Data Security FREE
> *Price in INR* [If Paid]:
> *Protection Type*: AV-TEST best-rated Android mobile security technology by Trend Micro
> ...



no need of antivirus in mobile... 
waste of money and battery


----------



## Lenny (Apr 25, 2015)

I use them still though... before Dr Safety, i'm using Avast. Sometimes you had to put it in there... And i also test various tools that works great for games. 

Using Nexus 5.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 26, 2015)

Lenny said:


> I use them still though... before Dr Safety, i'm using Avast. Sometimes you had to put it in there... And i also test various tools that works great for games.
> 
> Using Nexus 5.



Check this...

Fandroids, take your phone's antivirus and burn it â€“ Android bod â€¢ The Register


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> what version is it? [legit or ...]
> 
> when the license to my avast expired, it stopped updating.
> and anyway, it has very high false positives rate.
> ...



Avast is free is it not ?? So I use the latest version obviously.
Yes when your license expires then it stops updating, you can always renew your license for free.
I have not faced any false positive with anything till now. Not with Insurgency or any games for that matter.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2015)

the latest Avast version has a very annoying issue,to continue install it requires 10% of C drive free even if the entire install needs only ~600-700mb.Because of this reason i couldn't install the latest version as even though my C drive has more than enough free space for Avast install,it is less than 10% of entire C drive.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> the latest Avast version has a very annoying issue,to continue install it requires 10% of C drive free even if the entire install needs only ~600-700mb.Because of this reason i couldn't install the latest version as even though my C drive has more than enough free space for Avast install,it is less than 10% of entire C drive.



Report to them. They might fix it with new update.


----------



## Lenny (May 1, 2015)

Yeah, i've tried avast. It was O-Okay. I'm sticking to what i currently using. The Dr. Safety. 1 more week and i will switch out to test more effective free tools.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2015)

Lenny said:


> I use them still though... before Dr Safety, i'm using Avast. Sometimes you had to put it in there... And i also test various tools that works great for games.
> 
> Using Nexus 5.


Not installing and sticking with Android Market apps should be sufficient. Anyways, give this a read:

antivirus - Is it a good idea/useful to use two Anti-virus apps on Android? - Android Enthusiasts Stack Exchange


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 2, 2015)

I wanted to Buy AV for small office ,Server and around 40 Clients , looking to buy AV which can be manageable from Server  

I find this cheap compared to others 

Small Business Security | Antivirus Security for SMB - eScan


[40=Rs 17,200.00 Only]   

while other AV's are  priced higher higher , any better alternative?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2015)

if you want quality you have to spend money.symantec is costlier compared to kaspersky & i don't think you will find anything better cheaper than kaspersky.
CareOne : One StopIT Solutions


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 5, 2015)

Switched to Kaspersky Internet Security 2015 after long years of bitdefender


Btw how's quick heal? Just asking


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2015)

not even worth using for free.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 6, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> not even worth using for free.



+1 for this.
I had my Rs.565/- totally gone waste for this useless product.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 6, 2015)

Lol our institution bought QS2015 for 50k almost I suppose


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

^ good deal


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 7, 2015)

The systems at my company at which I worked used Quick Heal Endpoint (business version).

I used to think that my company IT guys were good but using QH ??

I did ask them why they use it, and they replied that it served two purpose, one protection, and another, blocking ports without headache of using some other software. I didn't know what to say. (really)


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2015)

It's been a long time since I had an antivirus. Last time, I installed Antivir free version.


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Not installing and sticking with Android Market apps should be sufficient. Anyways, give this a read:
> 
> antivirus - Is it a good idea/useful to use two Anti-virus apps on Android? - Android Enthusiasts Stack Exchange




I see. Thanks for this. I understand your point.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2015)

Been over 3 years, not using any antivirus except what comes with Win 8.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 13, 2015)

AVG free feels pretty solid.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 7, 2015)

How is webroot antivirus?


----------



## Genius-jatt (Jul 8, 2015)

I am using 360 Total Security while reading our Digit forum & suggested by some members.

Now pl read this link & give your suggestions what to do now ? 

Link:-  Tencent, Qihoo antimalware firms are accused of cheating, stripped of rankings in antivirus tests | PCWorld


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2015)

use avira free or check that 360 Total Security is using bitdefender & avira engines in settings.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2015)

For the last couple of weeks i have been getting frequent pop-ups from a program called "offers4u" everytime i access the internet from firefox-a bit of googling revealed that its actually some kind of malware which infects pcs and hampers their performance,i tried all the suggested techniques of removing it,including running thorough scans of my system using malwarebytes but the problem still persists.Is there any other effective way to get rid of this annoying malware from my system permanently?I have avast 2015 installed on my computer but it fails to detect the source of this infection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2015)

by default avast does not scan for PUP(potentially unwanted programs) which are technically not virus/malware(as they are not stealing confidential info) but can be quite annoying.
Remove Offers4U Ads (Virus Removal Guide)


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 8, 2015)

I was a big fan of Kaspersky IS.(since 2007) But slowed down my pc after 5 months every time Ii format.
Was without and Antivirus and I am really careful in downloading/clicking and have adblock plus.
But one nasty download screwed up my pc one day and that moment Malwarebytes saved the day where other .exe's were not able to run.
now Malwarebytes fan though it is not 100% secure(can't auto scan usb drives, etc)
but when using usb drives, disabling autoplay and carefully browsing the contents for virus and deleting them when suspicious.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2015)

I've been thinking of buying an antivirus sw for my pc as avast free av that I'm currently using couldn't provide adequate protection to my system and allowed it to become infected with malware on a few occasions.Which paid antivirus sw provides the best protection from all kinds of malware related threats?Would buying kaspersky av 2015 be a good idea?Does it slow down the system a lot?Please advice what i should do.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2015)

Norton 360 / Eset Nod32


----------



## Genius-jatt (Jul 11, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> use avira free or check that 360 Total Security is using bitdefender & avira engines in settings.


Thanks and today I check for updates in its Download Manager ,I was surpeise to see that it consume (350MB ) of download & still downloading, What 360 is  downloading ? Its irritating ..


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2015)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]:i dont really like norton security products as they are resource hungry and often fail to detect many types of spyware and viruses-i've had a really bad experience with norton in the past and so nowadays i avoid it like the plague.How is eset's performance as compared to Kaspersky?


----------



## Genius-jatt (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



whitestar_999 said:


> use avira free or check that 360 Total Security is using bitdefender & avira engines in settings.


Thanks and today I check for updates in its Download Manager ,I was surprise to see that it consume (420MB ) of download & still downloading, What 360 is  downloading ? Its irritating .. I got only bit-defender Engine no Avira ?

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> use avira free or check that 360 Total Security is using bitdefender & avira engines in settings.


Thanks and today I check for updates in its Download Manager ,I was surprise to see that it consume (420MB ) of download & still downloading, What 360 is  downloading ? Its irritating .. I got only bit-defender Engine no Avira ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2015)

bitdefender engine downloads large amount of data during 1st few updates.using bitdefender or avira,either is fine.

 [MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION],what you are talking about norton products was true many years ago.for around 3-4 years now norton is one of the best performing AVs with light resource usage.in fact norton is so aggressive right now that many people don't like as it deletes even a little suspicious file which may turn out to be safe later.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2015)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]:  Does norton give too many false positives?If i had to choose between norton av,kaspersky and eset nod 32,which one should i go for?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2015)

if you don't download cracks etc then norton is very good but it is also costlier compared to kaspersky which is even a bit better but on some systems it is very resource heavy so you have to try it out first on your system to see how it behaves.eset is also a good choice but again it is costlier.in any case i suggest you to use trial version first before deciding on any software.however note that if your hdd already has cracks etc & you install norton it will delete them without even asking.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2015)

Norton is notorious for unauthorized deletion of anything un official and also heavy on the resources.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 14, 2015)

I purchased keys for Norton, Bitdefender and Malwarebytes from G2A. So it isn't that costly. 

Windows 8 and above has adequate built-in AV. So just download Malwarebytes and Spybot and that's good enough.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 15, 2015)

YEAH i also use Windows defender inbuilt into windows 8/8.1 and microsoft security essentials in windows 7.
I never had any problems using them.They have a very very good detection.I am using them from past 2 years.

And also they are very lite on resources


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 19, 2015)

what is this P2P upgrade booster in 360 Total Security?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 19, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> what is this P2P upgrade booster in 360 Total Security?



^^ what is this??


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 19, 2015)

i think it is like - I downloaded virus update / engine update files. the AV server keeps a track of it. another user needs the same, then if i am online, it will download files from my computer also. this way there will be multiple sources of the same files and the download will be faster.

_*btw, isn't is possible that they can then use some other app to use my internet connection - something similar to what was done by HOLA?*_


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> _*btw, isn't is possible that they can then use some other app to use my internet connection - something similar to what was done by HOLA?*_



You mean use a VPN to download files/updates? Sure it can be done.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 19, 2015)

^^ i thought so and that means using 360 total security is dangerous


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 20, 2015)

I have installed Norton internet security that came with my motherboard for free on day 0 of the computer, ever since then i am so satisfied with it, that i have renewed it twice (each for 1 year), it was able to detect all the online attacking URLs which mostly come in file sharing site ads, malware addons, toolbars etc, however it also has file reputation system which you can use or not, its up to  your choice, whenever you download a file it checks for its reputation online and if it has bad reputation (cracks pirated content) it deletes it.....


----------



## Minion (Jul 20, 2015)

Bit-defender free is a strong AV if you don't need those extra settings.Runs silently no slow downs.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 20, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> I have installed Norton internet security that came with my motherboard for free on day 0 of the computer, ever since then i am so satisfied with it, that i have renewed it twice (each for 1 year), it was able to detect all the online attacking URLs which mostly come in file sharing site ads, malware addons, toolbars etc, however it also has file reputation system which you can use or not, its up to  your choice, whenever you download a file it checks for its reputation online and if it has bad reputation (cracks pirated content) it deletes it.....


Windows Defender also does that, and it's free and built in. It's very sensitive to cracks. 

The bottom line is, stay away from dodgy sites and you'll be fine. You don't really need to spend a cent.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 20, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Windows Defender also does that, and it's free and built in. It's very sensitive to cracks.
> 
> The bottom line is, stay away from dodgy sites and you'll be fine. You don't really need to spend a cent.



well i dnt trust windows defender looking at all the loopholes that were present in internet explorers, I think that's the same case with windows defender, and i feel more secure using a product from a core cyber security firm rather than some other company which only made theAV security software as their holiday project......


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 25, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> well i dnt trust windows defender looking at all the loopholes that were present in internet explorers, I think that's the same case with windows defender, and i feel more secure using a product from a core cyber security firm rather than some other company which only made theAV security software as their holiday project......


Well as I said, stay away from dodgy sites and you'll be fine. I've been using a Windows laptop for 8 years (my sister's) without any Antivirus solution and we haven't had more than 3 virus attacks and that was only from opening suspicious keys. 

Windows Defender is more than sufficient for the everyday user, not for people who torrents and does prawn.


----------



## isaac12345 (Jul 27, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Well as I said, stay away from dodgy sites and you'll be fine. I've been using a Windows laptop for 8 years (my sister's) without any Antivirus solution and we haven't had more than 3 virus attacks and that was only from opening suspicious keys.
> 
> Windows Defender is more than sufficient for the everyday user, not for people who torrents and does prawn.



Umm... No.  Windows defender is appalling for the everyday user. You'll often find it being rated the lowest or as a baseline to compare other products. The everyday user doesn't know how to recognise dodgy sites or apps. And there are many instances when ad banners act as genuine products. The everyday user will most likely never acquire the necessary knowledge because they are interested in doing other things with their time. Asking the layman user to simply stay away from dodgy sites in today's world and everything will be fine is just bad advice. Get an antivirus software. Here's a promotional deal - WCCFtech Deals: 6 Months of Bitdefender Total Security 2015 Free


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 27, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Umm... No.  Windows defender is appalling for the everyday user. You'll often find it being rated the lowest or as a baseline to compare other products. The everyday user doesn't know how to recognise dodgy sites or apps. And there are many instances when ad banners act as genuine products. The everyday user will most likely never acquire the necessary knowledge because they are interested in doing other things with their time. Asking the layman user to simply stay away from dodgy sites in today's world and everything will be fine is just bad advice. Get an antivirus software. Here's a promotional deal - WCCFtech Deals: 6 Months of Bitdefender Total Security 2015 Free


Quite right you are. There are a lot of ignorant people out there. I'm judging them by my knowledge of the Internet. 

Windows Defender + Malwarebytes premium + adblock is all I need.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'd like to buy an av software which can provide good overall protection from all types of malware and viruses- which antivirus software currently supports windows 10 as well as the earlier versions of windows?Compatibility with windows 10 is essential as i plan on upgrading to win 10 soon(currently dual booting between win 7 and 8)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 29, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I'd like to buy an av software which can provide good overall protection from all types of malware and viruses- which antivirus software currently supports windows 10 as well as the earlier versions of windows?Compatibility with windows 10 is essential as i plan on upgrading to win 10 soon(currently dual booting between win 7 and 8)



using 360 total security on windows 10 from 3 days... works fine... 

360 Total Security | Download Free Antivirus for PC

Download offline installer...


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2015)

anything else,apart from 360 total security?i dont particularly like this av program.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 3, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> anything else,apart from 360 total security?i dont particularly like this av program.



kaspersky internet security 2016, malwarebytes and any free firewall program will do...


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 3, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> kaspersky internet security 2016, malwarebytes and any free firewall program will do...



KIS2016 beta rite ? cause i am unable to find official Retail release


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 3, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> KIS2016 beta rite ? cause i am unable to find official Retail release



then go for 2015 version...


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 3, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> then go for 2015 version...



already using Paid 1 year KIS on lap and desktop , v2015 doesnt support win 10 , so i asked about 2016 version


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 4, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> already using Paid 1 year KIS on lap and desktop , v2015 doesnt support win 10 , so i asked about 2016 version



2015 key works on 2016.. ask kaspersky for upgrade capabilities from 2015 to 2016 edition...


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 17, 2015)

AVG anti virus just updated there privacy policy. it says that they can and will sell your browsing history to 3rd parties. : technology



> We collect non-personal data to make money from our free offerings so we can keep them free, including: Advertising ID associated with your devices Browsing and search history, including meta data; Internet service provider or mobile network you use to connect to our products; and Information regarding other applications you may have on your device and how they are used. Sometimes browsing history or search history contains terms that might identify you. If we become aware that part of your browsing history might identify you, we will treat that portion of your history as personal data, and will anonymize this information. We may also aggregate and/or anonymize personal data we collect about you. For instance, although we would consider your precise location to be personal data if stored separately, if we combined the locations of our users into a data set that could only tell us how many users were located in a particular country, we would not consider this aggregated information to be personally identifiable.



AVG users I suggest you guys move to Avira or Avast.


----------



## Minion (Sep 19, 2015)

Moved to comodo already lets see how it fares.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

windows 10 don't require anti virus any more. I think verge has an article on that.


----------



## Minion (Sep 20, 2015)

Nope microsoft antivirus is crap lots of false positive and detection rate is poor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2015)

AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Real World Protection Test Overview
windows 7 gives 92.7% protection out of box & win 10 is definitely more secure than win 7.

What?s the Best Antivirus for Windows 10? (Is Windows Defender Good Enough?)


> Despite the low “scores” offered to Windows Defender by AV-Test — just “0.5/6” for protection — Windows Defender caught 95 percent of the “widespread and prevalent malware” in June 2015, along with 85 percent of the zero-day attacks. BitDefender managed 100 percent and 100 percent of the tested samples, while Kaspersky managed 100 percent and 99 percent. So, despite the wide difference in scores, Windows Defender still does a solid job.



With some common sense & MBAM free softwares AV is not required for win 10 but if one downloads/browse "ahem" softwares/sites any decent free AV like avira,avast etc is more than enough.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> With some common sense & MBAM free softwares AV is not required for win 10 but if one downloads/browse "ahem" softwares/sites any decent free AV like avira,avast etc is more than enough.


Exactly. Many people don't seem to understand this.


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2015)

Windows defender failed me when i used it sometime back even with windows defender i was infected and lost my data not going to take any risk.
Now on panda cloud 2016 and its very light and with good detection rate.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

I've been using avast from God knows when and its working fantastic. I even bought the paid version to support the devs. Windows defender doesn't have the kind of functionality most avs have. Detection is not the only benchmark of an av.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 22, 2015)

Posting again for visibility: 

AVG Proudly Announces It Will Sell Your Browsing History to Online Advertisers - Softpedia


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Posting again for visibility:
> 
> AVG Proudly Announces It Will Sell Your Browsing History to Online Advertisers - Softpedia




Any alternative..?


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Any alternative..?



Antivir is pretty lightweight antivirus with better detection rate. Very much in line with top paid antiviruses.


----------



## tkin (Sep 22, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Any alternative..?


Avast, can't go wrong with them.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



tkin said:


> Avast, can't go wrong with them.





Faun said:


> Antivir is pretty lightweight antivirus with better detection rate. Very much in line with top paid antiviruses.



Now using AVG Internet Security past 3 years...Before that Antivir and Avast using..it was insane to me, every 2 to 3 months...OS will corrupt..


----------



## tkin (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



shreeux said:


> Now using AVG Internet Security past 3 years...Before that Antivir and Avast using..it was insane to me, every 2 to 3 months...OS will corrupt..


Antivirus doesn't corrupt OS, at least avast does not, have been running Avast over the past 5 years, no such issue.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



tkin said:


> Antivirus doesn't corrupt OS, at least avast does not, have been running Avast over the past 5 years, no such issue.



I know...But poor performance....my OS will corrupt due to virus...!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



shreeux said:


> Now using AVG Internet Security past 3 years...Before that Antivir and Avast using..it was insane to me, every 2 to 3 months...OS will corrupt..



Not using any active antivirus. Last time my OS got corrupt 2 (maybe 3) years ago because I played with system files.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Sep 23, 2015)

AVG anti-virus is selling your web browsing history ... a reason to be worried?


----------



## Minion (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



shreeux said:


> I know...But poor performance....my OS will corrupt due to virus...!!!



If you are using any system tuning utilities don't use them they are the reason behind most corrupt OS.Try Panda cloud 2016 it is very light on system and performance is very good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 24, 2015)

vivek.virgo said:


> AVG anti-virus is selling your web browsing history ... a reason to be worried?



Yeah, I'd say it's reason enough to start moving to other AV's.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 3, 2016)

how good is avast premier antivirus?Is it suitable for use on older systems that have less than 2 gb memory?


----------



## Minion (Apr 3, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> how good is avast premier antivirus?Is it suitable for use on older systems that have less than 2 gb memory?



kaspersky is available for very less price if you are looking for paid antivirus.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 3, 2016)

dont need kaspersky-it takes up too much space on HDD during routine usage.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 3, 2016)

vivek.virgo said:


> AVG anti-virus is selling your web browsing history ... a reason to be worried?



I bet other free AV's do the same including panda av.

Can any Win 10 user share his AV name and performance? And which AV is good for Win XP SP2 with 1 gigs of RAM? It should not slow down the pc.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 4, 2016)

billubakra said:


> I bet other free AV's do the same including panda av.
> 
> Can any Win 10 user share his AV name and performance? And which AV is good for Win XP SP2 with 1 gigs of RAM? It should not slow down the pc.



Using KIS 2016 on Win10. Working fine since Apr 15. Doesn't clog the system. For false positives(ahem files etc.) you can easily add exclusions.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 4, 2016)

billubakra said:


> I bet other free AV's do the same including panda av.



Why do you think only Free AV does that? All other AV's should be selling your data. All are here to make Money.


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 4, 2016)

billubakra said:


> And which AV is good for Win XP SP2 with 1 gigs of RAM? It should not slow down the pc.



May be it will be hilarious but i am still using microsoft security essential on my old Pentium D with 768 MB RAM gig. Until now it is fine. Still sometimes system freezes during AV updation.

PS: OS is same as yours.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 4, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> May be it will be hilarious but i am still using microsoft security essential on my old Pentium D with 768 MB RAM gig. Until now it is fine. Still sometimes system freezes during AV updation.
> 
> PS: OS is same as yours.



Man when I try to install MSE in XP SP2, it says that it is not compatible with this version of Windows or something. How were you able to install it?


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 4, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Man when I try to install MSE in XP SP2, it says that it is not compatible with this version of Windows or something. How were you able to install it?


There is an xp version. Try Filehippo.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



sohan_92 said:


> There is an xp version. Try Filehippo.



Will try that. Will it get regular updates?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 4, 2016)

Using 360 total security for 1 yr +
Still no problem, found lots of virus malware etc etc.. From laptop computer mobile memory cards hdd...

Its free and better than all other paid and free versions.. 
Public opinion for upcoming new features..

Any other new antivirus, security software available???


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 4, 2016)

I am finding TinyWall Firewall + Avast Free to be very effective at protecting my system.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 7, 2016)

KIS 2016 availaible in flipkart 1 pc 3 year type.is it ok.if i get it how to i replace my old KIS Internet security,just change the keys etc.It is also dirt cheap which worries me about its genuineess


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 7, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> KIS 2016 availaible in flipkart 1 pc 3 year type.is it ok.if i get it how to i replace my old KIS Internet security,just change the keys etc.It is also dirt cheap which worries me about its genuineess


Kis remover available on kaspersky official site. Download that removal tool for complete removal of kis.
(Similar removal tools of other companies for their security softwares available on their official site).
otherwise while installing new kis it will ask you to remove other security.
And other thing, when you buy KIS, in that CD, they give you software for completely removing old kaspersky product from computer (i purchased kis 2011 edition).

My suggestion, if you want paid no offense, but then almost same threat detection level shared by free software called "360 total security" give it a try.
Kaspersky Internet security is best quickly removes threat but it's paid and slows system sometime. Not tried any of then after 2015.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 8, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Using 360 total security for 1 yr +
> Still no problem, found lots of virus malware etc etc.. From laptop computer mobile memory cards hdd...
> 
> Its free and better than all other paid and free versions..
> ...



same here. 

using for a long time now. its light weight, efficient and updates regularly. 

just needs admin account for some features [like sandbox, accessing some options] to work.. 

i use it along with Comodo firewall.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 8, 2016)

Saw the 360 website.I should uninstall kaspersky and then install 360.am i right.do i require anythung else to install


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 8, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> Saw the 360 website.I should uninstall kaspersky and then install 360.am i right.do i require anythung else to install


Install firewall other than 360, or adware malware spyware different kinds of security suits if you want to install.

But 360+firewall (any) best combo..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't think any one needs 3rd party firewall and security suites while I am confident of my Windows 10 security package.


----------



## Minion (Apr 8, 2016)

I use comodo firewall and avira antivirus on my win10 laptop.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 8, 2016)

Minion said:


> I use comodo firewall and avira antivirus on my win10 laptop.



Freeware?


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 14, 2016)

Ordered KIS 2016 online.how do i upgrade my present KIS 2015,by merely copying the new key.please advice


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 17, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



shreeux said:


> Freeware?


Yep both are free
Comodo firewall is popular and really good...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 17, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



andy_65_in said:


> Ordered KIS 2016 online.how do i upgrade my present KIS 2015,by merely copying the new key.please advice


They will tell you to install trial version and then install key..
I don't think you can use keys from 2016 security to upgrade 2015 security product..
Ask online customer care.. 

*www.kaspersky.co.in/tech-support/home-products-support

*www.kaspersky.co.in/estore/globalstore/customer_care_center


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 17, 2016)

amit you mean i just install the new cd and download the KIS 2016


----------



## Minion (Apr 17, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Freeware?



Yes,Both are free.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2016)

Is Microsoft Security Essentials for XP getting any definition updates?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2016)

KIS is going for low prices on Amazon.in. 

KIS 1 pc, 3 year


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Is Microsoft Security Essentials for XP getting any definition updates?



It probably doesn't depend on the OS; albeit MSE gets updates once a while.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 19, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> amit you mean i just install the new cd and download the KIS 2016


Insert kis 2016 and install it then activate using key on CD.
Or download from internet use CD key to activate it..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 19, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> It probably doesn't depend on the OS; albeit MSE gets updates once a while.


Windows 10 always updating something it's really bad.. Firewall can block this???


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Windows 10 always updating something it's really bad.. Firewall can block this???



Stop it from Services & Application


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Windows 10 always updating something it's really bad.. Firewall can block this???



It's not a firewall thing. Windows 10 was made this way. But you can block it in Win 10 Pro.



> Click Computer Configuration.
> Click Policies.
> Click Administrative Templates.
> Click Windows Components.
> ...



*support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3080351


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 19, 2016)

*Tried installing the KIS with my sony DVPSR760HP dvd player but my win 8 lappie cant even read this device.will have to try using a normal data cd player/writer.sorry for bold letters dont know how they are here*


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> *Tried installing the KIS with my sony DVPSR760HP dvd player but my win 8 lappie cant even read this device.will have to try using a normal data cd player/writer.sorry for bold letters dont know how they are here*



Maybe download a setup and activate using the key you have in the CD/DVD?


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 20, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> *Tried installing the KIS with my sony DVPSR760HP dvd player but my win 8 lappie cant even read this device.will have to try using a normal data cd player/writer.sorry for bold letters dont know how they are here*



how on earth did you manage to connect your laptop to your dvd player?did your laptop detect and recognize this device?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 20, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> how on earth did you manage to connect your laptop to your dvd player?did your laptop detect and recognize this device?


You see, he edited his post, i think it was only "dvd" earlier now it's changed to "dvd player"..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2016)

btw any Avast user here? They still throw those nagging popup every once a while?


quicky008 said:


> how on earth did you manage to connect your laptop to your dvd player?did your laptop detect and recognize this device?


He might be referring to an external DVD reader you know.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



thetechfreak said:


> btw any Avast user here? They still throw those nagging popup every once a while?
> 
> He might be referring to an external DVD reader you know.



Which popup dear? Using it on a 7 machine with no popups at all. Though I don't trust that it is a good av.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> It probably doesn't depend on the OS; albeit MSE gets updates once a while.



Are you sure? I have a K7 av in a SP2 pc. It slow downs the pc so wanted to try something else.



amit.tiger12 said:


> Windows 10 always updating something it's really bad.. Firewall can block this???



Disable it through gpedit or use some Win 10 privacy killer software.


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> btw any Avast user here? They still throw those nagging popup every once a while?
> 
> He might be referring to an external DVD reader you know.



Yeah it has popups.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 21, 2016)

^A lot of popups. from this new 2016 update


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> ^A lot of popups. from this new 2016 update





Minion said:


> Yeah it has popups.


Yeah this is what I wanted to know. Avira works relatively quiet though.


----------



## Minion (Apr 23, 2016)

Currently i feel 360 total security is best. No nagging,light on system catches lots of malware.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 26, 2016)

Installed KIS 2016 brought from amazon.cost me half the market rate,working fine.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 26, 2016)

Moved away from AVG free after 4 years. . Too much nagging. Now using Comodo. Definitely I am at peace now!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 26, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Moved away from AVG free after 4 years. . Too much nagging. Now using Comodo. Definitely I am at peace now!!


Comodo firewall only ?? No antivirus, security??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Comodo firewall only ?? No antivirus, security??


They gave an AV client too.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Comodo firewall only ?? No antivirus, security??





thetechfreak said:


> They gave an AV client too.



Yup.. Its Comodo Internet Security (AV+Firewall). So far so good!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 27, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Yup.. Its Comodo Internet Security (AV+Firewall). So far so good!!


Internet security not great, but firewall is great. That's why asked.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Internet security not great, but firewall is great. That's why asked.



Actually, if you install AV+Firewall, it changes to internet security. Otherwise its just Comodo Antivirus. And I like the sandboxing feature and default deny for unknown threats.


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (May 1, 2016)

*
Please help me to uninstall this free Avast antivirus.
I tried Revo but failed.
What is this password? I never input any.*


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 1, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Actually, if you install AV+Firewall, it changes to internet security. Otherwise its just Comodo Antivirus. And I like the sandboxing feature and default deny for unknown threats.


I was telling you that only firewall does great job in comodo company. Internet and antivirus both are good but not great. Try 360 total security, sandbox feature available with more other features.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



Subhankar Mondal said:


> View attachment 16259*
> Please help me to uninstall this free Avast antivirus.
> I tried Revo but failed.
> What is this password? I never input any.*


Try "removal tool by that company" when you can't uninstall company's security software.
For AVG - AVG Remover
*files-download.avg.com/util/tools/AVG_Remover.exe

Download tools and utilities | AVG Indi


----------



## Jaswant34 (Aug 1, 2016)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> avast.png*
> Please help me to uninstall this free Avast antivirus.
> I tried Revo but failed.
> What is this password? I never input any.*



These are stubborn programs you need a uninstaller program like Revo Uninstaller for example to completely uninstall it from your disk. I use this to remove smadav 2016


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2016)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> View attachment 16259*
> Please help me to uninstall this free Avast antivirus.
> I tried Revo but failed.
> What is this password? I never input any.*



There's a file called aswResp.dat on your C drive. Try to find and delete it from safe mode. If that does not work boot your pc with Knoppix linux distro and then delete the file.


----------



## Minion (Aug 2, 2016)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> View attachment 16259*
> Please help me to uninstall this free Avast antivirus.
> I tried Revo but failed.
> What is this password? I never input any.*



Use avast remover.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 2, 2016)

Which is a good av for a p4, 1gb ram computer with win xp sp2? Good as in, it shouldn't slow down the pc and price should be value for money. I prefer KAV, but I have read reviews that the latest versions are too heavy and will slow down a system with the specs that I have posted. Is K7 any good? It is costly as compared to KAV, Bitdefender etc.
P.S. Is there any trial version which removes viruses, that I can install in the meantime to remove the viruses?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 2, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Which is a good av for a p4, 1gb ram computer with win xp sp2? Good as in, it shouldn't slow down the pc and price should be value for money. I prefer KAV, but I have read reviews that the latest versions are too heavy and will slow down a system with the specs that I have posted. Is K7 any good? It is costly as compared to KAV, Bitdefender etc.
> P.S. Is there any trial version which removes viruses, that I can install in the meantime to remove the viruses?


Same question here..
I also use 1 gb ram laptop, and i installed Avira yesterday. Working good. All other security use more ram.
Suggest me also good 1GB ram compatible security tool.


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2016)

Actually Security softwares are getting heavier on resources as you can get at-least 4GB or 8Gb ram on any DDr3 / DDr4 setup very easily and even smart phones are coming with more than 1Gb ram. Another reason with such huge amount of malwares security softwares need to rely on a huge database.


----------



## Minion (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



billubakra said:


> Which is a good av for a p4, 1gb ram computer with win xp sp2? Good as in, it shouldn't slow down the pc and price should be value for money. I prefer KAV, but I have read reviews that the latest versions are too heavy and will slow down a system with the specs that I have posted. Is K7 any good? It is costly as compared to KAV, Bitdefender etc.
> P.S. Is there any trial version which removes viruses, that I can install in the meantime to remove the viruses?



bitdefender free.

For virus removal use malwarebyte antimalware.

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Same question here..
> I also use 1 gb ram laptop, and i installed Avira yesterday. Working good. All other security use more ram.
> Suggest me also good 1GB ram compatible security tool.



If you are win 8 or lower use bitdefender free.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp; User Reviews.*



Minion said:


> If you are win 8 or lower use bitdefender free.



Now it's windows 7 professional 32 bit. But planning on Windows 10 64 bit (if it works ok), which will you suggest?? (1gb RAM)


----------



## billubakra (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



Minion said:


> bitdefender free.
> 
> For virus removal use malwarebyte antimalware.
> 
> ...




Bitdefender doesn't have a version for xp sp2 x86 windows anymore. I thought malwarebytes is for removing malwares, is their av really that good? And any reviews about k7?


----------



## Minion (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Now it's windows 7 professional 32 bit. But planning on Windows 10 64 bit (if it works ok), which will you suggest?? (1gb RAM)



AVIRA Free

- - - Updated - - -



billubakra said:


> Bitdefender doesn't have a version for xp sp2 x86 windows anymore. I thought malwarebytes is for removing malwares, is their av really that good? And any reviews about k7?



I suggested Malwarebyte because he needs a virus removal tool.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2016)

Don't install 64bit windows on a 1gb ram system,use 32bit for any system with less than 4gb ram.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



whitestar_999 said:


> Don't install 64bit windows on a 1gb ram system,use 32bit for any system with less than 4gb ram.


Yes, i know that just want to try.. if 64 bit not works well then will install 32bit


----------



## Minion (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Yes, i know that just want to try.. if 64 bit not works well then will install 32bit



You can install 64 bit OS on 1 GB ram without any issues.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2016)

^^I am talking about ram usage.There is no point in installing 64 bit version on a 1gb ram system as by default it has more running processes to deal with 32bit programs running under 64 bit.It results in 64 bit windows consuming more ram than a 32 bit version on such low ram system.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



Minion said:


> AVIRA Free
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Sorry for the same question again. Is Malwarebytes good in removing viruses too? I checked few reviews and people have rated it top notch for removing malwares, adwares etc. but not for viruses. Say I install K7 av trial version, then will it remove viruses without the need of purchasing it?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2016)

if you want a free antivirus then Avira and 360 total are good. Avast also is an option but nowadays it popups alot asking this and that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> if you want a free antivirus then Avira and 360 total are good. Avast also is an option but nowadays it popups alot asking this and that.



Avira is what I recommend everyone to use. Give Bitdefender Free a go once


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2016)

To guys who use Avira free, is there an option to automatically disinfect/quarantine/delete the infection ? Because i used it long back and there was no such option to do. It always prompted what to do, and once I selected an action, it started a mini scan which is the most irritating part about Avira.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2016)

System scanner has the setting of applying preset action but real time scanner will ask for what to do(which is the best thing to do as some files may be false positives.e.g.some official windows password/system tools).As for mini scan,it just takes 1-2 min & I think it does it to make sure there isn't any copy of the file being deleted/quarantined stored somewhere in system restore or some temp location.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2016)

[MENTION=138367]TheSloth[/MENTION]
The pc's specs are 1gb ram, p4 and win xp sp2. Will Avira and 360 work fine with it?
 [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]
Bitdefender free is not for win xp sp2


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 4, 2016)

billubakra said:


> @TheSloth
> The pc's specs are 1gb ram, p4 and win xp sp2. Will Avira and 360 work fine with it?


Sorry buddy, can't really say for sure for such an old system. I think it will be slightly heavy on your PC. Better install both one by one and use them for a week to see which one suits you better.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2016)

I was using AVG Internet Security (Piracy) past 4-5 years..Better than any lite version other available?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Sorry buddy, can't really say for sure for such an old system. I think it will be slightly heavy on your PC. Better install both one by one and use them for a week to see which one suits you better.



Will do brother. I hope that there are no ads since it is a free version. Second, any reviews about K7 av?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 4, 2016)

no ads in 360 total. 
Haven't used K7. Let someone else comment on this.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> no ads in 360 total.
> Haven't used K7. Let someone else comment on this.



Thanks. Downloading this chinese av. Last question it will ask before deleting/quarantining files and we can add few exceptions, right?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 4, 2016)

yes, after finishing scan it will ask what to do with the threats. Yeah there is an option to add exceptions.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 4, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



shreeux said:


> I was using AVG Internet Security (Piracy) past 4-5 years..Better than any lite version other available?


Use 360 total security, using it for 1.5 years on computer. No virus problem. Working fine. Using with avira and bitdefender scan (360 total features).

Or you can check avira free version works well. Avast also good.

360 total security, avira, avast, bitdefender (paid and free), Kaspersky (paid) have good virus detection rate.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 5, 2016)

Isn't Chrome+AdBlockPlus, Microsoft Security Essentials and Windows Firewall sufficient for all practical purposes? AdBlockPlus (or uBlock Origin) keeps the most of the malvertising sh!t at bay. MSE and Windows Firewall are light and do their job well. And, Malwarebytes can be used as a second opinion, on-demand scanner.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



swatkat said:


> Isn't Chrome+AdBlockPlus, Microsoft Security Essentials and Windows Firewall sufficient for all practical purposes? AdBlockPlus (or uBlock Origin) keeps the most of the malvertising sh!t at bay. MSE and Windows Firewall are light and do their job well. And, Malwarebytes can be used as a second opinion, on-demand scanner.



Or Chrome + AdBlock Plus + uBlock (not origin) + VPN + Comodo firewall (or any better firewall) + 360 total security (or avira or any better) + malwarebytes (or any better Anti malware) + Anti spyware + Anti adware..

Edit : replace Chrome with Firefox, and free the difference. Using Firefox from 1st use of computer.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 6, 2016)

swatkat said:


> Isn't Chrome+AdBlockPlus, Microsoft Security Essentials and Windows Firewall sufficient for all practical purposes? AdBlockPlus (or uBlock Origin) keeps the most of the malvertising sh!t at bay. MSE and Windows Firewall are light and do their job well. And, Malwarebytes can be used as a second opinion, on-demand scanner.



I would like to replace chrome with FF. BTW there's a version of MSE for older xp versions and it is getting the updates.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2016)

Updated review(s):
Best antivirus | Windows antivirus | PC antivirus | Best free antivirus - Test Centre - PC Adviso


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2016)

shreeux said:


> I was using AVG Internet Security (Piracy) past 4-5 years..Better than any lite version other available?



Why! Get avg internet security from sharewareonsale legally.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2016)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION]: Please, refrain from disclosing your personal activities of piracy in this forum.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 11, 2016)

Better get 360 total security. has less annoying ads and popups..


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2016)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



Zangetsu said:


> @shreeux: Please, refrain from disclosing your personal activities of piracy in this forum.



when & Where?


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 12, 2016)

^





shreeux said:


> I was using AVG Internet Security (*P****y*) past 4-5 years..Better than any lite version other available?



this one


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 12, 2016)

I have made a switch from Avast free edition + Tinywall combo to a more complex setup. 

*AV:* Eset NOD32 [+ves: More quicker, effective than Avast as well as less false positives. -ves: Slightly higher memory usage than Avast]
*Anti-Malware:* Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Paid [+ves: Solid real-time malware protection, gels well with Eset. -ves: None as of now]
*Firewall:* TinyWall [+ves: Most simplest and effective firewall. -ves: Manual configuration]
*Misc*: Malwarebytes Anti-Exploit Free. [Need more time to analyze this before my review]
*Tweaks:* No flash, No java and script/ad blocker in all the browsers.

At first, this setup looks complex and memory hog but it isn't by any means and you get the maximum protection also.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^
> 
> this one



Opps..I think this was post long time back...Anyway thanks for remind.


----------



## shar_yogi (Nov 24, 2016)

My AVG internet security 2016 1yr trials end so need another AV. I was thinking of using comodo internet security, is it good or should i go for avira or avast (free versions).
OS - win 10


----------



## Minion (Nov 25, 2016)

shar_yogi said:


> My AVG internet security 2016 1yr trials end so need another AV. I was thinking of using comodo internet security, is it good or should i go for avira or avast (free versions).
> OS - win 10



you can use 360 inetrnet security  or you may use avast free without webshield


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 25, 2016)

Avoid avast, too many pop ups nowadays. I was using avast but then came to 360TS. ad comes only when 360TS shows the startup time(only if system is connected to the internet)


----------



## Minion (Nov 26, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Avoid avast, too many pop ups nowadays. I was using avast but then came to 360TS. ad comes only when 360TS shows the startup time(only if system is connected to the internet)



Yep, sadly almost all free AV have ads that is the reason i returned to avira. Currently using avira free and comodo firewall.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 26, 2016)

Minion said:


> Yep, sadly almost all free AV have ads that is the reason i returned to avira. Currently using avira free and comodo firewall.



1. Avira doesn't have ads at all??
2. And how is the detection?
3. Light on system?
4. Light on system with comodo firewall?


----------



## Minion (Nov 27, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> 1. Avira doesn't have ads at all??
> 2. And how is the detection?
> 3. Light on system?
> 4. Light on system with comodo firewall?



1)Avira has popup ads which shows every 48 hrs.
2)Detection rate is top notch as always.
3)Yep,pretty light on system.
4)yes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2016)

Minion said:


> 1)Avira has popup ads which shows every 48 hrs.
> 2)Detection rate is top notch as always.
> 3)Yep,pretty light on system.
> 4)yes.



Been using Avira for the last 3yrs and its really good...it has popups but with long gaps in between (if u are connected to internet).
also, very less false positives.

in terms of a FREE AV..i will suggest Avira.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 28, 2016)

Microsoft Security Essentials/Windows Defender is great if we are looking at the free av's.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 14, 2016)

MSE is not updating the definitions for Windows XP since the past week. Has MS stopped the same? Anyone got any update regarding this?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 14, 2016)

billubakra said:


> MSE is not updating the definitions for Windows XP since the past week. Has MS stopped the same? Anyone got any update regarding this?



you should be more worried about the security patches that XP has stopped recieving. 
Its high time you update your OS. There are more things than viruses and malwares that can affect an out of date OS.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 14, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> you should be more worried about the security patches that XP has stopped recieving.
> Its high time you update your OS. There are more things than viruses and malwares that can affect an out of date OS.



I agree. But the specs of the system with XP are not high enough even for Vista. The system is only used to do work in excel and word and is only connected to the internet to update MSE and to watch YT videos.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 15, 2016)

billubakra said:


> I agree. But the specs of the system with XP are not high enough even for Vista. The system is only used to do work in excel and word and is only connected to the internet to update MSE and to watch YT videos.



in that case make sure you have resilient adblocking and anti-antiadblock measures. 
there are too many instances of fly-by malware installation.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 15, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> in that case make sure you have resilient adblocking and anti-antiadblock measures.
> there are too many instances of fly-by malware installation.



Already using the top notch adblocking addons+softwares.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 30, 2017)

Has anyone tried using the newest beta version of avast?I'm currently using the stable release of avast but the latest beta seems to have a revamped UI and a few additional features that are worth checking out-will it be a good idea to use it as a regular AV for my system instead of the stable version that currently installed on it?Is the beta version more resource hungry?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 30, 2017)

Microsoft Security Essentials/Windows Defender is greatest Free AV ever.


----------



## Minion (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



quicky008 said:


> Has anyone tried using the newest beta version of avast?I'm currently using the stable release of avast but the latest beta seems to have a revamped UI and a few additional features that are worth checking out-will it be a good idea to use it as a regular AV for my system instead of the stable version that currently installed on it?Is the beta version more resource hungry?



Don't use beta versions on main PC/laptops it may crash your whole system make your system unbootable.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials/Windows Defender is greatest Free AV ever.



Haha.. Did you read what he asked in his post?


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

360 total security for computer, is it good??? I used it for 2-3 years, but now everything changed after 2014. Can someone provide av detection rate Comparison Chart.

Kaspersky internet security and bitdefender are other two options  I have but both are paid.
360 is fully featured and free.
Avira and avast have good detection rate and powerful scanner but need to know about 360.

Anyone?


----------



## Minion (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



TigerKing said:


> 360 total security for computer, is it good??? I used it for 2-3 years, but now everything changed after 2014. Can someone provide av detection rate Comparison Chart.
> 
> Kaspersky internet security and bitdefender are other two options  I have but both are paid.
> 360 is fully featured and free.
> ...



360 IS is good i am using it but make sure you only use avira engine and cloud engines in 360 IS.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



Minion said:


> 360 IS is good i am using it but make sure you only use avira engine and cloud engines in 360 IS.


Ok. But why not use bitdefender engine in 360???
Also other than 360 total security, which software to install?
Like firewall, anti malware, Anti Spyware, Anti keylogger etc etc??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



TigerKing said:


> Ok. But why not use bitdefender engine in 360???
> Also other than 360 total security, which software to install?
> Like firewall, anti malware, Anti Spyware, Anti keylogger etc etc??



Windows 10 has good AV but if you need more, then go with Bitdefender AV.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2017)

This was published not a long while ago: The Best Antivirus Protection of 2017 | PCMag.co


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2017)

^^PCMag is alright for casual review but for some in-depth reviews always check AV-Comparatives site.
AV-Comparatives Summary-Report December 2016 - AV-Comparative


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



TigerKing said:


> Kaspersky internet security and bitdefender are other two options  I have but both are paid.



I had created a thread on Bitdefender AV for a groupby...interested folks can join that
*forum.digit.in/chit-chat/199927-group-buy-bitdefender-total-security-2017-a.html


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 20, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^PCMag is alright for casual review but for some in-depth reviews always check AV-Comparatives site.
> AV-Comparatives Summary-Report December 2016 - AV-Comparative


Yep thanks. Searching for that only..
Checking new reports.. 2017 February.. 
Thanks again..


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

Installed 360.. Avira and bitdefender virus engines are on...

Now need help with others security softwares...
Firewall, Anti malware, Anti keylogger, Anti Spyware, etc etc.. suggest some..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2017)

firewall---Tinywall
360 with avira & bitdefender is more than enough,no other software required unless you like to actively search for viruses/malware.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



TigerKing said:


> Installed 360.. Avira and bitdefender virus engines are on...
> 
> Now need help with others security softwares...
> Firewall, Anti malware, Anti keylogger, Anti Spyware, etc etc.. suggest some..



None required.


Just keep doing regular cleanup using ccleaner and you'll be good to go.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



TigerKing said:


> _*Installed 360.. Avira and bitdefender virus engines are on...
> *_
> Now need help with others security softwares...
> Firewall,Anti malware, Anti keylogger, Anti Spyware, etc etc.. suggest some..



Did you install 3 different av's?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 22, 2017)

no. Total 360 security antivirus provides Avira and Bit Defender's engines for the virus scans. "Total 360 security" is the name of a single application.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 22, 2017)

Which firewall is the least resource intensive and therefore suitable for older machines having 2gb of ram or less?


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> firewall---Tinywall
> 360 with avira & bitdefender is more than enough,no other software required unless you like to actively search for viruses/malware.


Thanks tinywall seems good.. 1mb size.. thanks...


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*



billubakra said:


> Did you install 3 different av's?


Nope.. 360 security use Avira and bitdefender virus engine..


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 22, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Which firewall is the least resource intensive and therefore suitable for older machines having 2gb of ram or less?


Tinywall..


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 22, 2017)

i downloaded and installed tinywall but the problem is it automatically blocks most applications by default and unlike other firewalls such as comodo or zonealarm it doesn't display the list of programs that it has blocked or shows any popup alerts for them either.On my system it has blocked my av program(avast)and so its auto-update feature is not working unless the firewall is disabled completely.I tried adding avast service,ashUpd.exe & avastui.exe as exceptions but it was of no use.

Can anyone tell me what should i do to restore avast's internet access priviledges so that its vital functions like auto update can work properly?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2017)

See if it works:

Avast update is blocked by Windows Firewall :


> You've to allow the following: AvastUI.exe, instup.exe, AvastSvc.exe and AvastEmUpdate.exe


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 23, 2017)

^Thanks,its finally working now.Is there any way to view the list of apps that have been blocked by tinywall like in other conventional firewall programs?


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp; User Reviews.*

Deleted


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2017)

By default,tinywall blocks everything.So instead of viewing list of apps blocked,you have to see list of apps not blocked(aka whitelist/exceptions). Everything outside of whitelist/exceptions is blocked.


----------



## Minion (Mar 24, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



TigerKing said:


> Ok. But why not use bitdefender engine in 360???
> Also other than 360 total security, which software to install?
> Like firewall, anti malware, Anti Spyware, Anti keylogger etc etc??



Bitdefender uses too much RAM.for firewall you can use comodo firewall but switch off HIPS use auto sandbox only.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 25, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



Minion said:


> Bitdefender uses too much RAM.for firewall you can use comodo firewall but switch off HIPS use auto sandbox only.



*preview.ibb.co/c9dwAa/Bit.png
8MB isn't much. Atleast in my case.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 25, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



Minion said:


> Bitdefender uses too much RAM.for firewall you can use comodo firewall but switch off HIPS use auto sandbox only.



i am using 8GB RAM.
I will turn off Bitdefender if RAM fully occupied. As of now everything is fine.
Comodo firewall is good. Only problem is that torrent speed decreases some time. I will try new version and those settings..
what about tinywall suggested above?



ariftwister said:


> 8MB isn't much. Atleast in my case.



not bitdefender av.
we are talking about bitdefender engine in "360 total security" software


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2017)

Tinywall is not exactly a separate firewall,it uses windows own firewall as basis & applies its own configuration & settings over it(hence the very small installer). That is why Tinywall will always run faster & smoother than a dedicated firewall like comodo.Windows firewall from Vista & above is actually very good,it is just that MS has turned down default security settings of windows firewall because of large no. of avg users. Tiny wall takes care of this by applying its own security settings.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



TigerKing said:


> i am using 8GB RAM.
> I will turn off Bitdefender if RAM fully occupied. As of now everything is fine.
> Comodo firewall is good. Only problem is that torrent speed decreases some time. I will try new version and those settings..
> what about tinywall suggested above?
> ...



My bad.. What is the advantage to using 360 rather than a single AV ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2017)

First,you get to use bitdefender engine(with updates) for free. Second, you can use avira engine too in combination with bitdefender engine,though I recommend using one of them unless you actively search for viruses & malware.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Antivirus Guide &amp;amp;amp; User Reviews.*



ariftwister said:


> My bad.. What is the advantage to using 360 rather than a single AV ?



it's more like cloud or all in one security.
You get more protection if you use both virus engine avira and bitdefender. Also there are other good features, add ons.
Which keep your computer fast and healthy, no need to install other softwares. Check their site for more info.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 8, 2017)

Got a new KIS INTRRNET SECURITY cd from amazon.how to use the activation code of this cd to update my existing KIS alsofrm amazon which is expiring validity.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2017)

If the CD version is newer than installed version then just run the setup & it should upgrade the installed version & then wait for installed version to expire.If CD version is older then simply wait for installed version to expire.After expiry of installed version,it should ask to re-enter activation code.


----------



## quicky008 (May 16, 2017)

from where can i get a 1 year license for Eset nod32 av for 1 pc at a reduced cost?At their official site,eset charges around rs 600 for it which is a bit on the higher side,is there any alternate(but reliable)source from where i can get the license key within 150-200 or thereabouts?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2017)

I don't think you can get it at this price from a "reliable source". A difference of 400 rupees for a year is not that much. You can save this amount by skipping a pizza or turning off cooler/ac for an extra hour a day for few weeks.


----------



## quicky008 (May 16, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think you can get it at this price from a "reliable source". A difference of 400 rupees for a year is not that much. You can save this amount by skipping a pizza or turning off cooler/ac for an extra hour a day for few weeks.



I discovered that its available at sites like amazon,ebay etc for around Rs 200.Hopefully it wont be a dud as reputable sites like amazon usually dont deal in such items.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2017)

It may not be a dud but it may also be not "authorized for sale".e.g.there are people who sell windows genuine keys meant for oem/students/got under some promotional offer etc online which are genuine but are not supposed to be sold to other individuals/persons.Most likely these keys work fine but in case of some technical support from the company there may be some situations where you might be asked about background of your key.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> from where can i get a 1 year license for Eset nod32 av for 1 pc at a reduced cost?At their official site,eset charges around rs 600 for it which is a bit on the higher side,is there any alternate(but reliable)source from where i can get the license key within 150-200 or thereabouts?



here :

ESET NOD32 Antivirus 1 PC, 1 Year CD: Amazon.in: Software


----------



## quicky008 (May 17, 2017)

^thanks for the link,i am gonna buy it from there shortly.I was using avast earlier but decided to switch to eset recently as the former has become rather bloated these days and frequently displays various irrelevant popups which prove to be a major annoyance.Also it was causing some issues that were affecting the overall stability of my system.


----------



## TigerKing (May 19, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> ^thanks for the link,i am gonna buy it from there shortly.I was using avast earlier but decided to switch to eset recently as the former has become rather bloated these days and frequently displays various irrelevant popups which prove to be a major annoyance.Also it was causing some issues that were affecting the overall stability of my system.


you can buy avira instead for better detection rate and system stability and speed..
KIS and BitDefender both use lot of resources..


----------



## Sarvesh (May 19, 2017)

I use Avira but KIS & Bitdefender is also good as far as detection is concerned.


----------



## quicky008 (May 20, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> you can buy avira instead for better detection rate and system stability and speed..
> KIS and BitDefender both use lot of resources..


i dont like avira's UI-it feels kind of like a half baked product,not something i'd want to spend my money on.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2017)

Avira UI may look bad but the product is top notch.In fact its free version is more than enough if one is a bit careful pc user.


----------



## TigerKing (May 20, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> i dont like avira's UI-it feels kind of like a half baked product,not something i'd want to spend my money on.


You should be worried about detection rate not about UI..

Performance-Test - AV-Comparatives


----------



## quicky008 (May 21, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> You should be worried about detection rate not about UI..
> 
> Performance-Test - AV-Comparatives



A product with a sub-par ui is often rather difficult to configure and use.If i'm going to spend money on something then why should i go for it when better alternatives are readily available?And the detection rate of AVs like ESET,avast etc is most certainly as good as that of avira(if not better).


----------



## TigerKing (May 21, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> A product with a sub-par ui is often rather difficult to configure and use.If i'm going to spend money on something then why should i go for it when better alternatives are readily available?And the detection rate of AVs like ESET,avast etc is most certainly as good as that of avira(if not better).


It's totally upto you.. your choice..
If you're spending money then buy best AV.
KIS, Bitdefender are best paid AVs.
Avira, 360 are best too, if you don't want to spend.
Comparing those 4 all have good detection rate.


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 3, 2017)

martinjennifer said:


> *Price in INR* [If Paid]: Rs. 1250.00


And what about if not paid?


martinjennifer said:


> *Recommend to Use*: Yes, but user must be ready to Pay


What do you mean by "ready to pay"?


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 6, 2017)

how do i stop tinywall from blocking eset antivirus-ever since i installed tinywall i am not being able to update eset as tinywall is preventing it from accessing the internet-which processes/files should i specifically unblock to ensure that eset can update itself normally?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2017)

You have to ask at eset forums because these AVs keeps adding/removing processes that require net access for updating themselves.The below thread is old but it may work:
Windows 7 firewall, NOD32 can't update


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 6, 2017)

^thanks,i added ekrn.exe to the exceptions list but eset's update function was still not working-then i randomly added a few other exe files to the exceptions list from eset's installation dir(namely callmsi.exe,ecomserver.exe and eecInt.exe)and that seems to have resolved this issue(i noticed that update began working shortly after i unblocked callmsi.exe,so it can be surmised that perhaps this executable somehow controls the update process ).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2017)

Maybe but usually it is a combination of 2 or more services that controls update process now-a-days in many softwares.


----------



## E|e<tr0|!0n (Oct 10, 2017)

*AntiVirus Name*: Windows Defender
*Free or Paid*: Free
*Price in INR* [If Paid]:
*Protection Type*: Antivirus, Antimalware

*Ratings out of 5. *
*User Friendly*: 4
*Detection Rate*: Enough if you don't fool around malicious websites and download things from unreliable sources
*Price*:
*Overall*: 4

It's perhaps the lightest decent security suite you'll ever find. Even if it's barebones, it should suffice for generic use.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2017)

E|e<tr0|!0n said:


> *AntiVirus Name*: Windows Defender
> *Free or Paid*: Free
> *Price in INR* [If Paid]:
> *Protection Type*: Antivirus, Antimalware
> ...


According to av-comparatives real world protection test for Aug 2017,MS Windows Defender 4.11 scored 98.7% blocked & 1.3% user dependent which effectively means that if user chose correctly then protection would have been 100% which is very good for a MS product.
AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Real 	World Protection Test Overview


----------



## billubakra (Oct 11, 2017)

Was using Microsoft Security Essentials in xp and 7 and now Windows Defender. Really you don't need to speed money for av's.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 31, 2017)

@whitestar_999 , what free antivirus should I use? Other than Windows Defender.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2017)

See my previous post above,win 10+win defender 4.11 is good enough now.Installing more than 1 AV software is neither recommended nor needed for a typical user.Avira Free is a good option for those not using win 10 or don't want to run win defender on win 10.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 31, 2017)

^In that case, Windows 10 Defender will be automatically disabled,whether I install a free antivirus or a paid antivirus.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes,but the question is do you really need an AV at all.I am using avira free because I am not using win 10 & because I sometimes open some ad-infested websites.If you are on win 10 using latest windows security updates with win defender & browse cautiously/safely then no need for an AV.If you still feel the need then try avira free for a few days to see how it perform on your system.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2017)

I've installed avast! free antivirus + Zone Alarm free firewall onto my desktop system.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 3, 2017)

360 Total security now slowing down system also showing ads.. ADWARE...
any AV suggestion  for windows 10 x64?

^reading above posts,
I will try windows defender..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 3, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> 360 Total security now slowing down system also showing ads.. ADWARE...
> any AV suggestion  for windows 10 x64?
> 
> ^reading above posts,
> I will try windows defender..


Try Kaspersky Free version (yes, they have it now)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try Kaspersky Free version (yes, they have it now)


It is officially in Russian/Chinese only & one needs to do some hack to use english in GUI.Why go through so many steps instead of just using a full fledged official english version free av like Avira or Avast,both are quite good.In fact the latest AV comparative test shows that latest windows defender on win 10 is as good & maybe even better than Avast & Avira(link in my post on previous page).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 3, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is officially in Russian/Chinese only & one needs to do some hack to use english in GUI.Why go through so many steps instead of just using a full fledged official english version free av like Avira or Avast,both are quite good.In fact the latest AV comparative test shows that latest windows defender on win 10 is as good & maybe even better than Avast & Avira(link in my post on previous page).


I installed it on my dad's laptop on last Saturday and it is indeed in English officially.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I installed it on my dad's laptop on last Saturday and it is indeed in English officially.


Ok!I somehow missed the latest kaspresky free thread on wilders forum & instead saw the old thread but a google search revealed that official english version was launched for India in late September.As per wilders thread it is good with some minor issues but since I am used to avira free I think I will keep continuing it as its protection rate is also similar to kaspersky.For 1st time free AV users though kaspersky free is a nice option now along with avira & avast.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2017)

martinjennifer said:


> *AntiVirus Name*: Protegent Total Security 2017 1 Users 1 Year.
> *Free or Paid*: Paid (Free Demo Version of 30 Days Available)
> *Price in INR* [If Paid]: Rs. 1250.00
> *Protection Type*: Includes antivirus for both X86 & X64 OS, Antispyware, Antiphishing, Antispam,  Active virus control, Web Control, One Click Removable Device Scan,  Hourly Update, Two-way Firewall, Block Ads and Website, Parental Control, USB Threat Protection. Includes inbuilt proactive data recovery software which recovers any sought of lost, deleted, formatted or corrupted data in an efficient and effective way.
> ...


Link to any mention in virustotal and av-comparatives reports? If not, why are you recommending it?


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> 360 Total security now slowing down system also showing ads.. ADWARE...
> any AV suggestion  for windows 10 x64?
> 
> ^reading above posts,
> I will try windows defender..


Ya. Lots of ads, and there's this "Medal" concept to install 3rd party s/w.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2017)

Kaspersky has recently launched a free version of their AV & it is quite good(especially with RAM & runs quite light). On my system though it reduced my downloading/uploading speed so I uninstalled it but it maybe because my OS install is quite old(~6.5 years) with some old issues.

Avira free is also very good or you can use Avast free(do configure it properly though for maximum protection & minimum resource usage).


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 27, 2017)

^need help..
I tried to install Kaspersky free but there is installation error digital sign missing etc etc


----------



## billubakra (Nov 27, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^need help..
> I tried to install Kaspersky free but there is installation error digital sign missing etc etc


Use revo uninstaller to uninstall any previously installed av, clean temp files and then retry. Which os are you using?


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Use revo uninstaller to uninstall any previously installed av, clean temp files and then retry. Which os are you using?



windows 10 x64, tried everything but does not helped..


----------



## billubakra (Nov 27, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> windows 10 x64, tried everything but does not helped..



Let whitestar reply. Worked fine in my friends lappy. He's back to Windows Defender BTW.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^need help..
> I tried to install Kaspersky free but there is installation error digital sign missing etc etc


Free version's installation requires you to be connected to internet. Get it from Free Kaspersky Security Tools | Free Downloads | Kaspersky Lab and try again.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 27, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Free version's installation requires you to be connected to internet. Get it from Free Kaspersky Security Tools | Free Downloads | Kaspersky Lab and try again.



downloaded from here..
*www.kaspersky.co.in/downloads/thank-you/free-antivirus-download
connected to internet.. same problem again..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2017)

Check that your system & BIOS/UEFI date are correct.Also check the digital signature of installer by right clicking it & selecting properties--digital signatures tab.Select the digital signature from the list & then click on details button to verify it is OK.If all these are correct then issue maybe with kaspersky activation servers as unless they verify the installer,it will not be able to download anything from kasperky servers.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check that your system & BIOS/UEFI date are correct.Also check the digital signature of installer by right clicking it & selecting properties--digital signatures tab.Select the digital signature from the list & then click on details button to verify it is OK.If all these are correct then issue maybe with kaspersky activation servers as unless they verify the installer,it will not be able to download anything from kasperky servers.



yep.. time was delayed in system by 3 min corrected (synced) it.

hey you were right there is some problem with software too. "Certificate provoked by issuer.??"
I downloaded Kaspersky free av from  official site..
check screenshot


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2017)

You are using an older version(check the highlighted version in above pic).Security software usually revoke digital certificate for older versions for security purpose.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 6, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> View attachment 17140
> 
> 
> You are using an older version(check the highlighted version in above pic).Security software usually revoke digital certificate for older versions for security purpose.



ok.
I downloaded new version from here..
kfa18.0.0.405aben_13362.exe
Index of /english/homeuser/kfa2018/

still same problem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2017)

It is because you are trying to download it from wrong locations.Just type kaspersky antivirus free in google search & 1st link is from Kaspersky India from which you have to download.I just checked & installer is working fine with correct digital signature but of course version number is different than the one you just downloaded which is obvious as it is not the same installer.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 14, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is because you are trying to download it from wrong locations.Just type kaspersky antivirus free in google search & 1st link is from Kaspersky India from which you have to download.I just checked & installer is working fine with correct digital signature but of course version number is different than the one you just downloaded which is obvious as it is not the same installer.



I don't know what exactly happened, but everything is ok now.. installed it successfully...
meanwhile windows defender did great job (underdog).


----------



## kunnusingh (Dec 22, 2017)

Can you recommended me any Antivirus which does not silently send data from your PC to their server like AVG do? 

(AVG send data unless you unmark from settings).


----------



## billubakra (Dec 22, 2017)

kunnusingh said:


> Can you recommended me any Antivirus which does not silently send data from your PC to their server like AVG do?
> 
> (AVG send data unless you unmark from settings).


I think every av does send data until and unless you change that setting. I bet that they still send some data even if you turn that setting off.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2017)

All AVs now-a-days rely on cloud/internet support for their maximum/optimal protection.Also AVs give you option to specially give permission to "upload" suspicious files but there will always be some amount of scanning of some files present in hdd but all the data sent is in anonymized/personally non-identifiable form.If you are paranoid to even trust AV then it is better to not use windows at all & run a personally compiled & configured linux setup.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2018)

If a person is truly "Security paranoid" you are really ought not to use Windows at all and stick with *Nix.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 2, 2018)

my KIS IS 2017 due for renew..shud i stick to it or seek something else,its a paid version


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 2, 2018)

andy_65_in said:


> my KIS IS 2017 due for renew..shud i stick to it or seek something else,its a paid version


What was your experience regarding this Internet Suite?
If you feel satisfied( I MEAN TRULY SATISFIED) with its functions and usage for the past year, *renew it.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2018)

andy_65_in said:


> my KIS IS 2017 due for renew..shud i stick to it or seek something else,its a paid version


Try its free version.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2018)

andy_65_in said:


> my KIS IS 2017 due for renew..shud i stick to it or seek something else,its a paid version


If it works & you can afford to pay then keep it.If not then try kaspersky free version as suggested by @SaiyanGoku or avira free or avast free & then keep the one which gives you least amount of issues/no issues.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 3, 2018)

ok..thanks


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 3, 2018)

Why no one is suggesting Bit Defender (free or paid)?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 3, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Why no one is suggesting Bit Defender (free or paid)?


Because it is a resource eating hog.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 3, 2018)

^is that so?Recently i was contemplating buying a 3 yr license for bitdefender internet security-looks like it wouldn't have been such a good idea.

How does eset's internet security package stack up against the competition?Is it resource hungry like kis or bitdefender?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Because it is a resource eating hog.



I may not agree with that! I have been using bitdefender for several years now and yet to have any trouble. I have relatively a good system but yet I did not experience bitdefender hogging up my resources.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> ^is that so?Recently i was contemplating buying a 3 yr license for bitdefender internet security-looks like it wouldn't have been such a good idea.
> 
> How does eset's internet security package stack up against the competition?Is it resource hungry like kis or bitdefender?



your best bet is to try trial versions of such products for 1 month and get the one which you think you got the least trouble with. eset is the lightest among bitdefender and KIS. Try, Pick and then buy!


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 3, 2018)

i am currently using eset's nod32 and my experience has been really positive for the most part.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2018)

^^ then get it.  eset is really good too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 4, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ then get it.  eset is really good too.


I have used the PAID versions of Bitdefender,eset,Kaspersky,F7 and the sh!tty  QuickHeal too. *All for 1 year license and didn't renew again*.
Now I am currently on the PAID version of* Avast!* onto my Desktop.
My DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop is running *360 Total Security* paid version.

Admittedly, Bitdefender and Kaspersky are the best and go by neck to neck in their features and functioning. But at the same time I have seen my PC to *run slower*,due to this two particular security suite.
I have witnessed of folder being taking ages to open. Even after proper defragmentation and proper maintenance of Windows OS.

My BEST satisfiable functioning and running of AV/Internet security suites are *eset* and *K7.*
I never felt any slowdown of my PC,yet the AV suites performed their job excellently by "quarantining" different virus , trojan ,malware attack,with TRUE positives,never False positives.
This is according to my experience,for the past few years.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 4, 2018)

I uninstalled 360 total security because of ads
Then I tried Kaspersky free & uninstalled because of annoying offers and slowed my pc.

Now it's windows defender in win 10 os.
Working great. No need for any other softwares.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 11, 2018)

Has anyone here ever heard of (or tried)a relatively unknown a/v software called "charity antivirus"?

CharityAntivirus | Home

Apparently its development has been funded by a footballer of some repute,and i think it employs the bitdefender engine.


----------



## Minion (Mar 11, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Has anyone here ever heard of (or tried)a relatively unknown a/v software called "charity antivirus"?
> 
> CharityAntivirus | Home
> 
> Apparently its development has been funded by a footballer of some repute,and i think it employs the bitdefender engine.


It is Bitdefender free with different name


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2018)

Don't experiment with "free new AV" when well established ones like Avira & Avast are already there.


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Mar 11, 2018)

I am on Windows 10 Pro now. For me it has been Windows Defender since the Windows 8/8.1 days. I pair it with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free version and the combination has been great so far. Of course safe-browsing and downloading habits help too.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 11, 2018)

riturajsharma19 said:


> I am on Windows 10 Pro now. For me it has been Windows Defender since the Windows 8/8.1 days. I pair it with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free version and the combination has been great so far. Of course safe-browsing and downloading habits help too.


I couldn't agree more. I don't understand why people still pay for anti viruses, no offense. Of course WD is below KAV etc. but combine it with your last line and one is good to go.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> I couldn't agree more. I don't *understand why people still pay for anti viruses*, no offense. Of course WD is below KAV etc. but combine it with your last line and one is good to go.


its like taking water bottle from home or buying Bisleri on the way


----------



## Ta_234 (Mar 19, 2018)

I  have very good experience of using Bit Defender Free Version. You won't fibd it on its Indian Site. Just go to their Global site.

Also as there is no need to physically connect pendrive & Mobile to Laptop, chances of spreading viruses are less, I think so. I keep my antivirus disabled unless I wish to use pendrive.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Has anyone here ever heard of (or tried)a relatively unknown a/v software called "charity antivirus"?
> 
> CharityAntivirus | Home
> 
> Apparently its development has been funded by a footballer of some repute,and i think it employs the bitdefender engine.



Thanks for bringing it to light  Honestly never knew such a thing existed.


----------



## quicky008 (May 2, 2018)

Why is everyone in india obsessed with quick heal antivirus?The go-to choice for most folks (even reasonably tech-savvy ones)when it comes to security solutions is inevitably quick heal,when other paid alternatives that are not only cheaper(quick heal is really overpriced imho)but are also more efficient are readily available.Even in schools and colleges most computer teachers seem to advocate the use of quick-heal and that just reinforces the idea that its a good a/v software,which is actually far from the truth.


----------



## billubakra (May 2, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Why is everyone in india obsessed with quick heal antivirus?The go-to choice for most folks (even reasonably tech-savvy ones)when it comes to security solutions is inevitably quick heal,when other paid alternatives that are not only cheaper(quick heal is really overpriced imho)but are also more efficient are readily available.Even in schools and colleges most computer teachers seem to advocate the use of quick-heal and that just reinforces the idea that its a good a/v software,which is actually far from the truth.


Give me a million dollars and I will tell you that quick heal is better than kaspersky.
Hope you got the point.


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2018)

apart from the quid pro quo many are just plain ignorant and dumb and they just like ( for the sake of patriotism / show off ) what is country made without considering quality.


----------



## Minion (May 2, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Why is everyone in india obsessed with quick heal antivirus?The go-to choice for most folks (even reasonably tech-savvy ones)when it comes to security solutions is inevitably quick heal,when other paid alternatives that are not only cheaper(quick heal is really overpriced imho)but are also more efficient are readily available.Even in schools and colleges most computer teachers seem to advocate the use of quick-heal and that just reinforces the idea that its a good a/v software,which is actually far from the truth.


Recent quickheal versions have are improved a lot it is no more a sub standard antivirus.Quick heal is the only Indian antivirus and they are paying handsome sum to  vendors for selling  their antivirus that maybe the reason they are available everywhere.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Why is everyone in india obsessed with quick heal antivirus?The go-to choice for most folks (even reasonably tech-savvy ones)when it comes to security solutions is inevitably quick heal,when other paid alternatives that are not only cheaper(quick heal is really overpriced imho)but are also more efficient are readily available.Even in schools and colleges most computer teachers seem to advocate the use of quick-heal and that just reinforces the idea that its a good a/v software,which is actually far from the truth.


I still remember the Radio Ad
_"Aapke PC main kon rehta hain...Virus ya Quickheal ?"_


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> I still remember the Radio Ad
> _"Aapke PC main kon rehta hain...Virus ya Quickheal ?"_


But QuickHeal is a virus.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 24, 2018)

I recently installed the trial version of bitdefender antivirus plus and attempted to scan an infected pen drive with it-among others,the pen drive contained several fake shortcuts to various folders within it.Bitdefender detected over 200 infected files and gave me the option to delete them all-however once this was over the shortcuts still remained in the pen drive.

Next i scanned the same pen drive with eset nod 32 av(on another pc) but it couldn't find any infections apart from the shortcuts themselves that were detected as LNK/Agent.DV trojans and proceeded to delete them automatically.

Now my question is,why did bitdefender a/v fail to remove these shortcuts whereas eset successfully managed to get rid of them?Afterall bitdefender is supposed to be one of the top rated security products and its failure to detect the infected .lnk files came as a surprise to me.I was planning to buy a 3 yr license for bitdefender but after witnessing this issue i am having second thoughts about it.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 24, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> I recently installed the trial version of bitdefender antivirus plus and attempted to scan an infected pen drive with it-among others,the pen drive contained several fake shortcuts to various folders within it.Bitdefender detected over 200 infected files and gave me the option to delete them all-however once this was over the shortcuts still remained in the pen drive.
> 
> Next i scanned the same pen drive with eset nod 32 av(on another pc) but it couldn't any infections apart from the shortcuts themselves that were detected as LNK/Agent.DV trojans and proceeded to delete them automatically.
> 
> Now my question is,why did bitdefender a/v fail to remove these shortcuts whereas eset successfully managed to get rid of them?Afterall bitdefender is supposed to be one of the top rated security products and its failure to detect the infected .lnk files came as a surprise to me.I was planning to buy a 3 yr license for bitdefender but after witnessing this issue i am having second thoughts about it.


Let the seniors reply to your question. Regarding purchasing of license go for free Windiws Defender or if you really want to shell out some money then go for KAV.


----------



## Minion (Jun 24, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> I recently installed the trial version of bitdefender antivirus plus and attempted to scan an infected pen drive with it-among others,the pen drive contained several fake shortcuts to various folders within it.Bitdefender detected over 200 infected files and gave me the option to delete them all-however once this was over the shortcuts still remained in the pen drive.
> 
> Next i scanned the same pen drive with eset nod 32 av(on another pc) but it couldn't any infections apart from the shortcuts themselves that were detected as LNK/Agent.DV trojans and proceeded to delete them automatically.
> 
> Now my question is,why did bitdefender a/v fail to remove these shortcuts whereas eset successfully managed to get rid of them?Afterall bitdefender is supposed to be one of the top rated security products and its failure to detect the infected .lnk files came as a surprise to me.I was planning to buy a 3 yr license for bitdefender but after witnessing this issue i am having second thoughts about it.


I was using bitdefender free and even though bitdefender free detected ransomware it couldn't prevented it from messing with my files I lose all files and couldn't recover any. 
Now using avg Internet security which I got for free from sharewareonsale.com


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 24, 2018)

@billubakra:KAV is kaspersky antivirus right?I will check it out,thanks for the suggestion.Btw is it light on resource usage?

@Minion:thats a really valuable piece of info-to think i was actually about to go ahead and buy it,which would have been a real blunder given that it cant even safeguard the system from ransomware attacks.Do you think avg is better than other paid alternatives like kaspersky,bitdefender etc?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Nothing is better than Kaspersky/bitdefender when it comes to paid alternatives.Maybe bitdefender considers shortcuts harmless after removing all the associated files/folders as they will simply give you a path not found/empty folder while eset is a bit more aggressive & even removes shortcuts even if they can't do any more harm.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 24, 2018)

In the activity log page,eset said "object has been deleted as it only contained the virus body" after deleting that supposedly infected shortcut.Does this message imply that the shortcut was harmless but was still deleted as a safety measure/precaution?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> @billubakra:KAV is kaspersky antivirus right?I will check it out,thanks for the suggestion.Btw is it light on resource usage?
> 
> @Minion:thats a really valuable piece of info-to think i was actually about to go ahead and buy it,which would have been a real blunder given that it cant even safeguard the system from ransomware attacks.Do you think avg is better than other paid alternatives like kaspersky,bitdefender etc?


Yes Kasperksy Anti Virus. It is light, try the free one first. Also try Windows Defender before spending your money.


----------



## Minion (Jun 25, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> @billubakra:KAV is kaspersky antivirus right?I will check it out,thanks for the suggestion.Btw is it light on resource usage?
> 
> @Minion:thats a really valuable piece of info-to think i was actually about to go ahead and buy it,which would have been a real blunder given that it cant even safeguard the system from ransomware attacks.Do you think avg is better than other paid alternatives like kaspersky,bitdefender etc?


Yes,never faced any issue with AVG. Kaspersky free was good until recently it is blocking some genuine websites


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> In the activity log page,eset said "object has been deleted as it only contained the virus body" after deleting that supposedly infected shortcut.Does this message imply that the shortcut was harmless but was still deleted as a safety measure/precaution?


Can't say as never used eset but easiest way is to right click any shortcut & see in its properties its target location then scan that target location manually.If target location is clean or does not exist then shortcut is also harmless.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 6, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can't say as never used eset but easiest way is to right click any shortcut & see in its properties its target location then scan that target location manually.If target location is clean or does not exist then shortcut is also harmless.


I had used (*paid version )* eset on 2014~15. It's  oustanding in its features . Particularly,their customer care is phenomenal at its best... 
Anyone could give it a try...


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2018)

and even I can vouch for eset paid version. Not even once got any false positive and the AV is just super light on resources. Has very active web scanning and a great scan engine which works silently unlike Avira which I was using before.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2018)

topgear said:


> and even I can vouch for eset paid version. Not even once got any false positive and the AV is just super light on resources. Has very active web scanning and a great scan engine which works silently unlike Avira which I was using before.


As I mentioned before.
Their customer care is outstanding.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2018)

Even the Norton latest antivirus is low on resources and excellent detection rate.
_Personally I use Bitdefender Total Security (which I bought on group buy last year for 3yrs license)_


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 21, 2018)

I too bought bit defender here as a group. But I am lazy to install now after I had to reinstall it twice cause if couldn't update itself and stopped working. It was also a bit hard for me figure out how to unblock ahem FIFA 14 as it blocked this as a threat. It even blocked rocket league which is not pirated. 





Zangetsu said:


> Even the Norton latest antivirus is low on resources and excellent detection rate.
> _Personally I use Bitdefender Total Security (which I bought on group buy last year for 3yrs license)_


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 21, 2018)

^^That is why never buy an AV without running its 1 month trial first.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 21, 2018)

I had even purchased 1 year full license of Bit-defender(after the eset license expired) .
No doubt according to @whitestar_999  and all our forum friends ,it is the best antivirus out there yet. I purchased the Full Internet suite though.

BELIEVE ME,THIS UP-TO-DATE AND BEST INTERNET SUITE , WAS A TREMENDOUS RESOURCE HOG ONTO MY PC-DESKTOP.
I DITCHED IT AFTER A PERIOD OF 5 MONTHS OR SO(WASTING MY MONEY) AND WENT WITH THE FREE VERSION OF 360+ SUITE.

Presently on free AVIRA anti-virus.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 21, 2018)

Is antivirus even needed anymore ? I just use Windows Defender + malware bytes ? and adblockers like ublock origin


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 21, 2018)

^ Good setup friend @Nerevarine ,but sometimes Total Security or Internet Suite(not the Anti-virus tool or app only) does the job great by taking away your worriness.
Of course if you are using malwarebytes free version,you are saving an amount of money.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Is antivirus even needed anymore ? I just use Windows Defender + malware bytes ? and adblockers like ublock origin


Depends on your awareness level & browsing habits.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 21, 2018)

It's not only that. There's always that one friend who is oblivious of the viruses and Trojan they carrying with themselves when they come to ask for movies or so. I always scan their pendrive after plugging in to my PC.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 22, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> I had even purchased 1 year full license of Bit-defender(after the eset license expired) .
> No doubt according to @whitestar_999  and all our forum friends ,it is the best antivirus out there yet. I purchased the Full Internet suite though.
> 
> BELIEVE ME,THIS UP-TO-DATE AND BEST INTERNET SUITE , WAS A TREMENDOUS RESOURCE HOG ONTO MY PC-DESKTOP.
> ...



as whitestar_999 mentioned, you should have tried the trial first! been using bitdefender for 5 years+ now and never had issues. I have  relatively a good system though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> It's not only that. There's always that one friend who is oblivious of the viruses and Trojan they carrying with themselves when they come to ask for movies or so. I always scan their pendrive after plugging in to my PC.


you don't even need to scan manually if the AV real time engine is powerful


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 2, 2019)

These days I have been using BullGuard and eScan on a lot of computers (including work ones). They don't always score the best in tests but both products have never let me down. Both use the BitDefender engine.

eScan especially is good for Corporate use due to some interesting and innovative features they have built in, while BullGuard is very good for gaming and home PCs (though, both work well in both scenarios).


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't use any Anti virus internet or total security, no malware bytes adware spyware etc security.. windows 10 have good defender, also using AdBlock unlock and https everywhere.
Till today my computer not infected..
I do search for torrents, cracks, serial and other hacks but till today that not infected my computer.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> I don't use any Anti virus internet or total security, no malware bytes adware spyware etc security.. windows 10 have good defender, also using AdBlock unlock and https everywhere.
> Till today my computer not infected..
> I do search for torrents, cracks, serial and other hacks but till today that not infected my computer.


You are lucky+more knowledgeable than a typical user. A fully updated win 10+defender+adblockers is good enough for search on "ahem" materials on top-rated/popular "ahem" sites but there are shady sites & "ahem" material which are infected with some serious virus/malware enough to bypass almost any AV.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You are lucky+more knowledgeable than a typical user. A fully updated win 10+defender+adblockers is good enough for search on "ahem" materials on top-rated/popular "ahem" sites but there are shady sites & "ahem" material which are infected with some serious virus/malware enough to bypass almost any AV.


Can you message me those sites I will try before reinstalling windows 10..?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Can you message me those sites I will try before reinstalling windows 10..?


I don't have them(& be glad that it is so otherwise all these AV companies would become a joke). I follow some security related forums where veteran members/experts usually talk about "latest malware/viruses" which can bypass many AVs but chances of normal people browsing normal sites(by that I mean normal "ahem" sites or the ones that usually show up in first 2-3 pages of google search) coming across such "malware/viruses" is very low.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 29, 2019)

Avast Online Security and Avast Secure Browser are spying on you

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2019)

Another reason not to use so called "browser security addon" &/or "AV secure browser". If an AV can't do its core job without relying on browser addons/secure browser then it is probably not worth using anyway.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> Avast Online Security and Avast Secure Browser are spying on you
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Even Cortana is spying on everybody.
Everybody should turn off the telemetry in Windows 10 but updates wont come.
I did a get PC faster guide but Windows 10 got hacked along with my Steam and I had to ask for help from Steam Support.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 30, 2019)

Anything better than KIS...please advice


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Anything better than KIS...please advice


ESET antivirus
Uses less RAM & Resources

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 30, 2019)

Ok....ESET be brought from amazon or dealers or eset site...and which version to buy...also should i delete my KIS first or after instslling eset


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Ok....ESET be brought from amazon or dealers or eset site


Buy from brick & mortar store
Or buy from any good Amazon seller whose ratings are excellent

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buy from brick & mortar store
> Or buy from any good Amazon seller whose ratings are excellent
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Which version to buy


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Which version to buy


It's been a decade since I used ESET. Ask others which is the best version.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 30, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Ok....ESET be brought from amazon or dealers or eset site...and which version to buy...also should i delete my KIS first or after instslling eset


Windows defender is good enough.. with some ad blockers like ublock..


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 1, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Windows defender is good enough.. with some ad blockers like ublock..


Ive had a disaster with trojan...so require a reliable av...what should i go for


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 1, 2019)

Malwarebytes paid version costs a bomb...wonder is it worth that


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Malwarebytes paid version costs a bomb...wonder is it worth that


I don't think you need to run MBAM all the time if you don't pirate software or games and have "good practices" while browsing the internet. The odd scan with the free version once a while is enough. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 3, 2019)

How to remove a pain in the ....trojan coin hive...from my win 10 pc


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 4, 2019)

Try avira free

Latest Tests | AV-Comparatives

View attachment avc_mpt_201909_en.pdf


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 4, 2019)

Someone bought Avira, right ? Who is the current owner ?


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 4, 2019)

Im using free avast which prompts me to go paid type as im getiing attacked by js hive whenever i go online...the irony is im im ting a discount thru my free avsst..for which i have to use netbanking...can i use netbsnking in this bloody compromised pc


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 4, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Which version to buy


Uninstall KIS and then install the 30 day trail of premium pack from ESET. Do not buy right now. If it resolves your issue, only then make the payment. I saw your other thread and it seems you are infected again. May be install ESET after a fresh Windows installation. Follow the steps mentioned by others in that thread.

And do not use your pc for netbanking anymore unless you have done a fresh install already.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 4, 2019)

You can try sandbox services for banking and safety related things provided by different security softwares..


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Which version to buy



Antivirus shall do fine or for better protection you can try the Internet Security. 2 years using it and happy with it.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 9, 2019)

yes, go for internet security, don't go for total security


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2019)

@TigerKing 
@topgear 
@TheSloth 
@whitestar_999 

Pls, Suggest...

Need security for 2 windows and 1 Mac Laptop...1 year or 3 years
Budgeatable below 2k


Which one is good Internet Security or Total Security?


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 10, 2019)

I would still buy Kaspersky, but they are termed as Russian spyware. If you don't mind Russians looking into your computer, try Kaspersky.

Avast Pro will also be nice. I never tried ESET or other options for much longer. But I prefer popular names.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2019)

If planning on buying an av suite then go with kaspersky(if you feel comfortable about Russian security companies,some don't),bitdefender,avira(german & currently the best as free av option) or avast(I prefer avira to avast). Make sute to check each product by first installing their 1 month trial version as av don't perform the same on all systems so check performance on your system before buying any av suite.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2019)

Buy Internet Security from Kaspersky or Bitdefender
Personally I use Bitdefender


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 10, 2019)

Go with internet security
Total security is waste.. you can try trial version first..
I used Kaspersky internet security for 5-6 years.. 
You get free Kaspersky keys online you can try Kaspersky before buying..
And it's great in my opinion.. simple ui and strong protection..
Bitdefender, eset etc are also good..
I used norton also before Kaspersky but it uses lot of resources and makes pc slow. Don't know current development..


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Go with internet security
> Total security is waste.. you can try trial version first..
> I used Kaspersky internet security for 5-6 years..
> You get free Kaspersky keys online you can try Kaspersky before buying..
> ...




ok...I need less resources only. How to find which one is using less resources ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2019)

shreeux said:


> ok...I need less resources only. How to find which one is using less resources ?


By testing it first on your pc for few days by using trial version.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2019)

shreeux said:


> ok...I need less resources only. How to find which one is using less resources ?


ESET is very low on resources, you can compare the AV Awards Guide 2019


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> ESET is very low on resources, you can compare the AV Awards Guide 2019



Just received...Will buy later for another device...If it's ok.,


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 11, 2019)

Do give a review for us. Especially about system resource consumption


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Do give a review for us. Especially about system resource consumption



Any utility is there to check specifically? or Check with Task Manager?


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 12, 2019)

All you have to do is check the RAM and CPU usage before and after installation. Yes, using the task manager. It might not be accurate but would still give an idea.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2019)

tried so far avira, avast, kaspersky, norton, bitdefender - each one from time to time comes up with a nag screen complaining about this and that. Tried commercial version of eset for the first time on 2018 and I'm hooked to it. I don't know it's even there


----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Do give a review for us. Especially about system resource consumption



*i.imgur.com/ZnTJCoY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Z4DjILM.jpg


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 14, 2019)

What I meant is when nothing is running. Adobe Premiere is going to take a lot of resources.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 17, 2019)

shreeux said:


> *i.imgur.com/ZnTJCoY.jpg



why task manager showing antivirus?
you purchased kaspersky total security, right?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2019)

shreeux said:


> ~snip~


Didn't expect that you'd use your phone instead of windows snipping tool


----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> why task manager showing antivirus?
> you purchased kaspersky total security, right?





SaiyanGoku said:


> Didn't expect that you'd use your phone instead of windows snipping tool



I was bought it for my friend...Will check it later.,


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 27, 2019)

what will be the best internet security av...i dont want KIS which had my happiness


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 27, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> what will be the best internet security av...i dont want KIS which had my happiness


You don't need one unless you are visiting shady websites for pirated content or are plugging in drives from unknown sources. Use Bitdefender/Avira free version with malwarebytes if you feel the need of an Antivirus.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 27, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> what will be the best internet security av...i dont want KIS which had my happiness


Use Windows Defender. More than enough.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 28, 2019)

how is 360 total security free version with both bitdefender and avira engines?


----------



## billubakra (Dec 28, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> how is 360 total security free version with both bitdefender and avira engines?


One engine should be fine I guess. Let the seniors to give their inputs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> how is 360 total security free version with both bitdefender and avira engines?


You are just increasing the resource utilization of your PC.
A single anti-virus protection is all one need. 
So, use any one & not all.
Bitdefender is more than enough


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 28, 2019)

billubakra said:


> One engine should be fine I guess. Let the seniors to give their inputs.



bitdefender engine is optional but avira comes by default so it can not be removed.



Zangetsu said:


> You are just increasing the resource utilization of your PC.
> A single anti-virus protection is all one need.
> So, use any one & not all.
> Bitdefender is more than enough



it is a single anti virus that comes with avira engine. bitdefender engine is optional. avira comes by default so it can not be removed.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 28, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> bitdefender engine is optional but avira comes by default so it can not be removed.
> it is a single anti virus that comes with avira engine. bitdefender engine is optional. avira comes by default so it can not be removed.


Try Windows Defender once.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> it is a single anti virus that comes with avira engine. bitdefender engine is optional. avira comes by default so it can not be removed.


I would suggest installing Avira antivirus instead of 360 then


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 29, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Try Windows Defender once.


it is on windows 7 pro. when new system is complete, i will try it then. thanks.



Zangetsu said:


> I would suggest installing Avira antivirus instead of 360 then


ok. thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> what will be the best internet security av...i dont want KIS which had my happiness


Watch this:


----------



## billubakra (Dec 30, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> it is on windows 7 pro. when new system is complete, i will try it then. thanks.
> 
> 
> ok. thanks.


It is called Microsoft Security Essentials in Windows 7. Install and update
*www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjx-qmj9tzmAhXP63MBHRdRDroQFjAAegQIAhAB&url=*filehippo.com/download_security_essentials/&usg=AOvVaw3ydrqUAd4ji2sPFas--x8v


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2019)

billubakra said:


> It is called Microsoft Security Essentials in Windows 7. Install and update


That is poor quality version,microsoft built their first & only good av till now with ms defender in win 10 only.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is poor quality version,microsoft built their first & only good av till now with ms defender in win 10 only.


Built in Anti-Virus is great not good. It's great.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Dec 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is poor quality version,microsoft built their first & only good av till now with ms defender in win 10 only.



You have to try it once. And poor quality as in?



bssunilreddy said:


> Built in Anti-Virus is great not good. It's great
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Kehna kya chahte ho bhai?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2019)

billubakra said:


> You have to try it once. And poor quality as in?
> 
> 
> Kehna kya chahte ho bhai?


Windows Defender which the Windows 10 has is the best AV.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 31, 2019)

billubakra said:


> You have to try it once. And poor quality as in?


I did try it & immediately installed a good free av.The bundled av with win 7 & win 8 never fared good in av-comparatives & other similar av testing organizations' tests.It is only with win 10 that ms bundled av starts performing as good as any paid av in these tests.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 1, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Built in Anti-Virus is great not good. It's great.


For few seconds Billubakra lost his English vocabulary


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> For few seconds Billubakra lost his English vocabulary


Wrong quote/person?


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 29, 2020)

Read that. Collected our internet usage data and sold to Google, Microsoft and others.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2020)

ax3 said:


> using avast for long time ... bt news tells us avast is spying on us ... should i change or stick to it ???


Read the news in details & see if there are some settings that can be changed to minimise this as it is almost always the case.If still not happy or just want to change then get avira free or bitdefender free.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 29, 2020)

get kaspersky free AV-its a much better alternative to avast/avira etc and is also quite light on the system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> Read that. Collected our internet usage data and sold to Google, Microsoft and others.


Everybody is tracking us on internet...Google, FB, MS etc. Don't know if any other AV company is doing the same. That is why we see lots of VPN suggestions while browsing the net.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 29, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> get kaspersky free AV-its a much better alternative to avast/avira etc and is also quite light on the system.



They say it is Russian spyware.

I read sometime before that even the mighty expensive Apple gives backdoor to their govt. So it is not a matter of money or how big the company is. Almost all good antivirus will know everything about your system and files. Avast once warned me of keeping the medical documents safe. How did they know ? They are the Skynet.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 29, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> That is why we see lots of VPN suggestions while browsing the net.



Do they work ? I am afraid of exposing my Gmail to a VPN provider. If the VPN provider itself is shady ( like FB ), god knows what happens.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> Do they work ? I am afraid of exposing my Gmail to a VPN provider. If the VPN provider itself is shady ( like FB ), god knows what happens.


Ensure it is trusted one.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 29, 2020)

I planned to build my own using Open VPN.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2020)

^^Not recommended to use cracked AV as they will be detected easily in a day or two. Buy it from a good site such as Amazon or Flipkart. You can Group buy a AV suite which will lower the cost even more for each user. I did the same with Bitdefender long time back and still using it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2020)

ax3 said:


> bt arent you risking ur pc with cracked av ??? are u still using cracked av ???


Nobody should use cracked av when avira free,avast free,kaspersky free & bitdefender free are available.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 31, 2020)

Reports say that Avast has shutdown its analytics arm " Jumpshot " which allegedly sold Avast customer data to 3rd party clients. Avast shares are in a free fall and losses so far is estimated at ₹ 175 crore.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2020)

ax3 said:


> bt arent you risking ur pc with cracked av ??? are u still using cracked av ???



Using hacked, stolen keys ( which becomes invalid very soon if PC connected to the internet ) and cracked AV is a different story. Cracked AV is a big No, No but it itself is a altered and god knows what version of the main AV files but using hacked keys is safe but annoying as eventually it will expire very soon so it is better to buy antivirus software.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 8, 2020)

started using bitdefender free on win 10. it is very aggressive. most of the time when it thinks it is some virus, it deletes the file. on only one occasion it quarantined the file which i was able to restore. tried but couldn't find any settings to change it.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 8, 2020)

topgear said:


> Using hacked, stolen keys ( which becomes invalid very soon if PC connected to the internet ) and cracked AV is a different story. Cracked AV is a big No, No but it itself is a altered and god knows what version of the main AV files but using hacked keys is safe but annoying as eventually it will expire very soon so it is better to buy antivirus software.



i too agree. it is something which is very cheap -  the costly one NORTON 360 Deluxe for 5 Devices is only RS. 2,499 which comes to around Rs.40 per device per month. most of the people spend more than that almost everyday.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 8, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> Do they work ? I am afraid of exposing my Gmail to a VPN provider. If the VPN provider itself is shady ( like FB ), god knows what happens.



VPN Comparison  by That One Privacy Guy

This is terrible. Whoever "That One Privacy Guy" is, should really consider not ... | Hacker News


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> started using bitdefender free on win 10. it is very aggressive. most of the time when it thinks it is some virus, it deletes the file. on only one occasion it quarantined the file which i was able to restore. tried but couldn't find any settings to change it.



After installing eset having a peaceful life ... even I've some files which may be marked as virus by any other AV scanners but eset really is gamer friendly


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 15, 2020)

bitdefender free is really paranoid - i opened an old zip file to check (it had a small video clip) and it blocked its link from recent files.




 


i was downloading a file in IDM. when it reached 100% and tried to put together all pieces, it suddenly generated error. i checked bitdefender and found this. i excluded and checked the file after downloading - No issues. i extracted files and checked them - no issues.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> bitdefender free is really paranoid


Yes it is,try avira free for some time to compare.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 15, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes it is,try avira free for some time to compare.



ok dear, i will try that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2020)

^^ Avira or ESET both are good as free Antivirus


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^ Avira or ESET both are good as free Antivirus


There is no ESET free version,only trial version.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is no ESET free version,only trial version.


Ah! my bad but the paid version is damn cheap

*www.amazon.in/ESET-NOD32-Antivirus-PC-Year/dp/B01AJH3VCM


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 16, 2020)

disabled bitdefender and installed avira free yesterday. no problems so far except 3 temp files it quarantined after computer start. i will test it for some time. someone recommended Norton 360 Deluxe so i will test that next. anyone has any experience of it?


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2020)

Slows down machine


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 16, 2020)

ok. thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> disabled bitdefender and installed avira free yesterday. no problems so far except 3 temp files it quarantined after computer start. i will test it for some time. someone recommended Norton 360 Deluxe so i will test that next. anyone has any experience of it?


I agree with the Top 5 free antivirus given here: Best antivirus software 2020 - Top software for PC, free and paid | Tom's Guide


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> I agree with the Top 5 free antivirus given here: Best antivirus software 2020 - Top software for PC, free and paid | Tom's Guide


Don't see commercial sites for AV performance,check specialized AV testing sites.
Summary Report 2019 | AV-Comparatives
*www.av-comparatives.org/test-results/
For a simple chart analysis just see the below:
Comparison | AV-Comparatives


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Ah! my bad but the paid version is damn cheap
> 
> *www.amazon.in/ESET-NOD32-Antivirus-PC-Year/dp/B01AJH3VCM



it's even cheaper ( as cheap as it can get really for Internet Security ) :
*www.amazon.in/ESET-Internet-Security-User-Year/dp/B01NCULQM7/


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 2, 2020)

using my new asus lappie...so far things are ok..using brave browser  and free mcafee...but aage karna kya hai..install a av or leave it with win defender


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 2, 2020)

^ "Brave" decision..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> using my new asus lappie...so far things are ok..using brave browser  and free mcafee...but aage karna kya hai..install a av or leave it with win defender


Uninstall McAfee, stick with Windows Defender + Malware Bytes free version.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> using my new asus lappie...so far things are ok..using brave browser  and free mcafee...but aage karna kya hai..install a av or leave it with win defender


You can also try Avira free for some days to see how it performs.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 18, 2020)

Eset internet security 1 Year 1 user - ₹177 no cd
*www.amazon.in/dp/B083JK64MT/


----------



## Vyom (Mar 18, 2020)

Wow didn't even know this thread existed. Or maybe I forgot.
Anyway, looks like I haven't used an Antivirus since 2011, the year this thread was created. 
I am surprised people still use Antivirus after Windows 10 have inbuilt defender.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 18, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Wow didn't even know this thread existed. Or maybe I forgot.
> Anyway, looks like I haven't used an Antivirus since 2011, the year this thread was created.
> I am surprised people still use Antivirus after Windows 10 have inbuilt defender.


I don't use any av, windows 10 defender enough for me


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 4, 2020)

Between eset,qwikheal and bitdefender....which one to choose as paid av


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Between eset,qwikheal and bitdefender....which one to choose as paid av


You can leave quickheal,between eset & bitdefender try their trial version first to see which performs better on your system.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 5, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Between eset,qwikheal and bitdefender....which one to choose as paid av


I use BitDefender & its good if you know how to manage whitelists, but it is surely a heavy application, esp for a HDD (even Kaspersky would be). Not sure how eset is now. As suggested, try their trial versions.


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Between eset,qwikheal and bitdefender....which one to choose as paid av



get eset .. it's lite on resources and almost zero false alert / detection.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 6, 2020)

eset...which version...


topgear said:


> get eset .. it's lite on resources and almost zero false alert / detection.


for surfing


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 7, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> eset...which version...
> 
> for surfing


Internet security..


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 7, 2020)

Ok


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> eset...which version...
> 
> for surfing



used AV only and it has web filters to block malicious websites, scripts etc.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 21, 2020)

installed quickheal total security...however it doesnt support brave browser


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> installed quickheal total security...however it doesnt support brave browser


Quickheal is literally crap. Uninstall it.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Quickheal is literally crap. Uninstall it.


paid 1 yr version...astonished my old friend coinhive still snooping


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 21, 2020)

this is checked by quickheal??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> paid 1 yr version...astonished my old friend coinhive still snooping


You paid for quickheal?? Salesman must be very good.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 21, 2020)

coinhive...screenshots...thru quickheal...whats to be done noiw


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> paid 1 yr version...astonished my old friend coinhive still snooping


Consider it as a one-time loss and move on. Don't waste money on "anti-virus" softwares which score same or less than Windows Defender from the reports here:
*www.av-comparatives.org/tests/real-world-protection-test-feb-mar-2020-factsheet/*www.av-comparatives.org/tests/malware-protection-test-march-2020/
Also, don't pay for stuff nobody recommends to even use.


whitestar_999 said:


> You paid for quickheal?? Salesman must be very good.


People fall into traps of buying overpriced crap in India. My father bought NP-AV in 2018 and then I had to fight with the shopkeeper for refund.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> coinhive...screenshots...thru quickheal...whats to be done noiw


Post screenshot of Task Manager Details tab sorted in descending order of CPU usage and of all installed programs. This is a new laptop right? How did it got infected? Do you remember installing anything using older installer files from local storage?


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 21, 2020)

see this


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> see this



Can't concluded anything from them.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 21, 2020)

these quarantined files to be restored or deleted


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 21, 2020)

like this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Post screenshot of Task Manager Details tab sorted in descending order of CPU usage and of all installed programs. This is a new laptop right? How did it got infected? Do you remember installing anything using older installer files from local storage?


Check this post of mine, this is an old issue which was discussed quite extensively here:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/heur-trojan-script-miner-gen-malware.207160/page-9#post-2374960


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> like this


Run TeamViewer in Administrator mode and PM me your ID and password. I'll check it remotely.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Run TeamViewer in Administrator mode and PM me your ID and password. I'll check it remotely.


I think you & I posted at same time so may be you missed my post, I did all that(remote checking) & then only reached that conclusion. Do try the tests I did to see if you get a different result.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think you & I posted at same time so may be you missed my post, I did all that(remote checking) & then only reached that conclusion. Do try the tests I did to see if you get a different result.


Yes, I checked his laptop and couldn't find any concrete evidence.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2020)

seems like ISP Server is hacked with Coinhive miner code.

Which Antivirus your ISP is using ?

Buy a good paid Antivirus if Free AV is not solving the problem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes, I checked his laptop and couldn't find any concrete evidence.


You won't find anything in his laptop, those coinhive entries are being loaded from website cache of his isp in my opinion in which case no AV will help other than blocking it/notifying about it.



Zangetsu said:


> seems like ISP Server is hacked with Coinhive miner code.
> 
> Which Antivirus your ISP is using ?
> 
> Buy a good paid Antivirus if Free AV is not solving the problem.


Any ISP won't be using any usual AV that typical user use & his ISP will certainly not going to disclose their infrastructure details to a customer.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 22, 2020)

there are some extensions which apparently stop coinhive for browsers..like no coin...are these tryable..im on mozilla

same for minerblock


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 22, 2020)

Also can a reset of the router make any difference


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Also can a reset of the router make any difference


Resetting the router won't do anything. Its the server website which is hacked with Coinhive.
Try with different browsers (mozilla, opera etc) to see if the issue persists with all browsers.

Install a trial version of any of these two antivirus and do a deep scan. check what they achieve. (bitdefender internet security or Kaspersky)


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> there are some extensions which apparently stop coinhive for browsers..like no coin...are these tryable..im on mozilla
> 
> same for minerblock


Firefox has a tool built in to block said Miners Let Firefox help you block cryptominers from your computer – The Firefox Frontier


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 23, 2020)

Why nobody use Chrome as it has so many extensions both paid & free.
I also used to use Firefox then shifted to Waterfox but when I started to use Chrome I never went back.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why nobody use Chrome as it has so many extensions both paid & free.
> I also used to use Firefox then shifted to Waterfox but when I started to use Chrome I never went back.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Ever since I started using Brave, I never want to go back to old Chrome.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ever since I started using Brave, I never want to go back to old Chrome.


Next gen Edge is called Chromium right
I don't know why I like Chrome maybe because of its simplicity.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Next gen Edge is called Chromium right
> I don't know why I like Chrome maybe because of its simplicity.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Nope. Chromium is an open source browser and Google Chrome is based on it, same as next gen Edge.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ever since I started using Brave, I never want to go back to old Chrome.


what makes brave browser better ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> what makes brave browser better ?


Inbuilt ad-blocker and tor integration.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Inbuilt ad-blocker and tor integration.


lol


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 23, 2020)

will updating firmware in the router make any diffrenece..also are there anti coinhive extensions i can add to the brave browser...i wish toi switch to it from mozilla


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Inbuilt ad-blocker and tor integration.


I ended up adding nano adblock + defender as the in-built ad blocker used to get blocked by some websites.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2020)

*www.gadgetsnow.com/tech-news/dont-..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=toiweb_hpwidget


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 24, 2020)

*www.avira.com/en/downloads
which one to choose.?
free security or antivirus.
for checking botnets


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 24, 2020)

Got an email from MTNL, what to do now?


> *Dear Sir/Madam,*
> Greetings from MTNL, Mumbai.
> As per the analysis received from *Computer Emergency Response Team - India (CERT-In)*, under the Ministry of Electronics and Information Technology, it is suggested to check for any malware/botnet infection on single/multiple communicating device/s connected on MTNL, Mumbai broadband network with the broadband number ****123*** since possible suspicious communication was observed due to malware/botnet infection.
> *Malware (CNC)* is unsolicited software that is installed in the users' system without users' knowledge and consent while the user is surfing/browsing on the Internet. The attacker or cyber-criminal can remotely send commands to such systems that are compromised by the malware. The malware is capable of compromising IoT systems, create a botnet of compromised devices, use compromise devices to launch DDoS attacks & make a compromised network connection to receive commands for further attacks.
> ...



I want to know more about this mail.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 24, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> *www.avira.com/en/downloads
> which one to choose.?
> free security or antivirus.
> for checking botnets



Never use free antivirus.
Better get Kaspersky Or Avast. Cant say anything about Avira, as never used it.
Dont go for K7 or any other shady AV.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 24, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Got an email from MTNL, what to do now?



Best way to detect BotNet:- 
1)Open Task Manager and click on the network button.





Make sure the small arrow is pointing down like in the picture.
2) Wait for About 10 minutes and keep your PC idle. Log the program which is using highest bandwidth.
Send the name and snapshot of that program.

Alt. *You can use that tool provided by quick heal.*

But the best option is to *reinstall your windows.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Alt. *You can use that tool provided by quick heal.*


You want to him to install bloatware? 
He can just use wireshark instead.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 24, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You want to him to install bloatware



Never Used them, but he can delete it later...


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 24, 2020)

There is no suspicious activity in computer..
I tried almost every free antivirus and anti malware softwares. Can I request them to send more information regarding this email?
I already installed windows 10 on new hdd few weeks back.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 24, 2020)

scan your system using hitman pro or malwarebytes to check for possible infections.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 24, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> There is no suspicious activity in computer..
> I tried almost every free antivirus and anti malware softwares. Can I request them to send more information regarding this email?
> I already installed windows 10 on new hdd few weeks back.




Try Malwarebytes.
If possible buy Kaspersky or avast for 6 months or 3 months and scan.
This should work otherwise, the mail was a false positive.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 24, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> *www.avira.com/en/downloads
> which one to choose.?
> free security or antivirus.
> for checking botnets


Avira free version & avast free version both are very good but if you can afford to pay 300-400 rupees then get kaspersky/bitdefender paid version from flipkart/amazon but do try their trial version first because it is not definite that an av will run fine on your pc if it is running fine on others' pc as there are huge number of hardware/software/windows settings combinations.



RumbaMon19 said:


> Never use free antivirus.


See above, always use av-comparatives test reports to see which av is performing well, free or paid.



RumbaMon19 said:


> Best way to detect BotNet:-
> 1)Open Task Manager and click on the network button.


You won't necessarily detect a botnet just by seeing network usage.Also quickheal is not a good AV, in fact it just uses licensed av engine of bitdefender as per last updated info available online so why pay to buy a rebranded inferior product when you can buy the original better performing version for same/less price.



SaiyanGoku said:


> He can just use wireshark instead.


Not for beginners.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2020)

quickheal is the biggest piece of shit there is, i cant believe company is still surviving..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 24, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Never use free antivirus.
> Better get Kaspersky Or Avast. Cant say anything about Avira, as never used it.
> *Dont go for K7 or any other shady AV*.


What is meant by the word "shady". 
Kind to elaborate/explain us please?

I had used Avira,though not as same as on the leagues of Kaspersky or Bitdefender,yet it is a good Anti-virus. A bit better than Windows defender.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 24, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> quickheal is the biggest piece of shit there is, i cant believe company is still surviving..


Very true,Friend. Used their PAID software some few years back. Lots of FALSE NEGATIVES in scanning. After the 1yr usage period expired,their company was coaxing to apply for increase in period and a fresh subscription.

I had used PAID license softwares of Kaspersky,e-set,Bitdefender,Avast,K7,BullGuard as per yeas rolling by.
Bitdefender being the most resource hog,I had to abandon few months before subscription was coming to an end.
Kaspersky much better,than Bitdefender as per my observations.
CC(customer Care) of e-set was the best of all.
Avast! Internet Security was very Good,put sometimes frequent annoying pop-ups(in learner mode)of Firewall aspects was very irritating.
Currently using K7(Total Security) and BullGuard(Premium Protection) on my 2 sets of Desktop-PC's each.NO ISSUES NO PROBLEMS TILL DATE...


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> What is meant by the word "shady".
> Kind to elaborate/explain us please?
> 
> I had used Avira,though not as same as on the leagues of Kaspersky or Bitdefender,yet it is a good Anti-virus. A bit better than Windows defender.




Shady:- Of doubtful honesty or genuity. These types of antivirus includes 360 antivirus, some other type of fake antiviruses etc.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 24, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Got an email from MTNL, what to do now?
> I want to know more about this mail.


I know about wireshark.. I will try to use it..
I know about avs..
My question was.


TigerKing said:


> There is no suspicious activity in computer..
> I tried almost every free antivirus and anti malware softwares. Can I request them to send more information regarding this email?
> I already installed fresh windows 10 on hdd few weeks back.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 24, 2020)

Been hearing a lot about this k7 av lately-someone i know also asked me a while back whether it was any good or not,but i said i had no idea as i had never used it.

Is it another made in India product like quickheal?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 25, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Is it another made in India product like quickheal?



Yes it is made in India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Been hearing a lot about this k7 av lately-someone i know also asked me a while back whether it was any good or not,but i said i had no idea as i had never used it.
> 
> Is it another made in India product like quickheal?


Whenever in doubt about any AV then check here(& if an AV isn't here then it is not worth thinking about):
*www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Whenever in doubt about any AV then check here(& if an AV isn't here then it is not worth thinking about):
> *www.av-comparatives.org/


What to do with that mail.?
Should I take it seriously or leave it?
I think, I received this mail 2nd time.
1st was in 25th May and 2nd on yesterday.
Connected devices on this network are 2 laptops, 1 computer, 3 MIUI devices, 1 Moto, 3 custom OS devices.
Maybe because of MIUI they are sending these kind of mails.
On laptop and computer, I don't think there is any problem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> What to do with that mail.?
> Should I take it seriously or leave it?
> I think, I received this mail 2nd time.
> 1st was in 25th May and 2nd on yesterday.
> ...


Maybe but millions of ppl in India currently use miui(incl me) so it should not be an issue, you can try asking back in reply mentioning this & see whether they can at least narrow down the device in question to windows/android. Have you checked your wifi network security to see if any unauthorized devices are connecting. For extra safety, change the wifi & router admin password.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 25, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Shady:- Of doubtful honesty or genuity. These types of antivirus includes 360 antivirus, some other type of fake antiviruses etc.


Friend I didn't found K7 to be of FAKE nature.
What you meant by 360 antivirus is that they are chinese made and those used to steal data + info from the users to the chinese servers. BUT THAT DOES NOT MAKE A PRODUCT FAKE!!!!

Unlike Quickheal, made in India products particularly AV products are not so bad.
Admitted,KASPERSKY rules the roost,but that doesn't mean other products are totally useless and worthless.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 25, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> BUT THAT DOES NOT MAKE A PRODUCT FAKE!!!!



Have you ever tested 360 antivirus yourself? By scanning a malicious file?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 25, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Maybe because of MIUI they are sending these kind of mails




Maybe because MIUI is collecting the data.


 Ask your friend or anybody else who uses the same network if they received it. Since it looks a sponsored/ advertisement sort of mail.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 25, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Have you ever tested 360 antivirus yourself? By scanning a malicious file?


I tested free Total 360 antivirus onto my Windows machine not on any Android environment for smartphone.
In Windows I never faced issues. Of course can't detect nor apprehend that chinese are stealing info to their servers from us.In fact no one at that time did or knew about that. I used it on 2009.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Maybe but millions of ppl in India currently use miui(incl me) so it should not be an issue, you can try asking back in reply mentioning this & see whether they can at least narrow down the device in question to windows/android. Have you checked your wifi network security to see if any unauthorized devices are connecting. For extra safety, change the wifi & router admin password.



Can you suggest some questions to ask them in email reply?
No unauthorised access in wifi router.


RumbaMon19 said:


> Maybe because MIUI is collecting the data.
> 
> 
> Ask your friend or anybody else who uses the same network if they received it. Since it looks a sponsored/ advertisement sort of mail.


Still searching those MTNL'ers..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Can you suggest some questions to ask them in email reply?
> No unauthorised access in wifi router.
> Still searching those MTNL'ers..


Ask about OS/browser version/kernel version of the suspected devices.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2021)

Best FREE antivirus in 2021 ?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 15, 2021)

Avg free edition


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 15, 2021)

Guess what i found

*www.amazon.in/IOKEN-Antivirus-Pro-Latest-Version/dp/B081DP5TGK
Pitambri like brands are also into antivirus business


I remember there was a antivirus by Syska also.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Avg free edition


Didn't Avast acquire AVG?

Also this - Antivirus software maker Avast is reportedly selling its users' web data


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 15, 2021)

Heard about this, another viable alternative is Kaspersky free edition. But personally i don't recommend it as my pc got infected twice even though kav free edition was already installed. 

As of now i am using eset IS.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 15, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Best FREE antivirus in 2021 ?


Windows Defender with occasional MalwareBytes scan, maybe


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2021)

I tried Kaspersky Security Cloud and its excellent but its trial is expired now.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 15, 2021)

K7 Total Security(PAID) all the way................


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 15, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I tried Kaspersky Security Cloud and its excellent but its trial is expired now.


isn't it supposed to be free?I think you will have to create an account with kaspersky to continue using it past the trial period.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm currently using ESET. But my primary OS these days is Linux so no antivirus effectively.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> isn't it supposed to be free?I think you will have to create an account with kaspersky to continue using it past the trial period.


It still works. But I get a message in dashboard the subscription is expired and not all features will be available.



Desmond David said:


> I'm currently using ESET. But my primary OS these days is Linux so no antivirus effectively.


ESET is really good. It deals with all the Virus nuisance silently without disturbing the user and has very less false-positives. Wanna try its paid version some day


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 16, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I'm currently using ESET. But my primary OS these days is Linux so no antivirus effectively.


But isn't it useful to install "amavis" or "clamav" onto your linux os distribution? Both are FREE with excellent security features with an addon strength to your linux distribution.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 16, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> But isn't it useful to install "amavis" or "clamav" onto your linux os distribution? Both are FREE with excellent security features with an addon strength to your linux distribution.


Linux is not at risk of getting viruses in general compared to Windows. At least not to a huge extent. ClamAV is mostly used in Linux to detect Windows viruses in edge cases such as in email servers for attachment scanning.

In any case it's not general practice to install an antivirus on Linux because chance that you'd get infected by a Linux only virus is negligible.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Guess what i found
> 
> *www.amazon.in/IOKEN-Antivirus-Pro-Latest-Version/dp/B081DP5TGK
> Pitambri like brands are also into antivirus business
> ...



Next I can see Patanjali Antivirus made with 100% ayurvedic ingredients


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 2, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Linux is not at risk of getting viruses in general compared to Windows. At least not to a huge extent.
> 
> In any case it's not general practice to install an antivirus on Linux because chance that you'd get infected by a Linux only virus is negligible.


Unless you are really uncareful #EvilGnome


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 2, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Best FREE antivirus in 2021 ?


My personal choice is same as @omega44-xt , Defender with occasional run of malwarebytes. Its totally free, and is better than even some paid antivirus out there.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 2, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ESET is really good. It deals with all the Virus nuisance silently without disturbing the user and has very less false-positives. Wanna try its paid version some day


Wait, it has a free version!?


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Wait, it has a free version!?



may be he is on trail but AFAIK eset does not have any free version.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 3, 2021)

topgear said:


> may be he is on trail but AFAIK eset does not have any free version.


You mean trial rt?    I was also sure that ESET don't have a free version, at least till now.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 3, 2021)

I currently use ESET and I think it's better than what I used to use previous, namely Bitdefender (heavy AF) and Kaspersky.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 3, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I currently use ESET and I think it's better than what I used to use previous, namely Bitdefender (heavy AF) and Kaspersky.


Yeah, I heard it was good, but windows defender gets me through, along with ublock origin


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 11, 2021)

please advice paid antivirus...for windows 10 pc for internet surfing etc...presently on quickheal...not interested in kaspersky which is a PIA


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 11, 2021)

Eset nod32 is pretty good and light on the system.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 11, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Eset nod32 is pretty good and light on the system.


is a 3 year version prefrerable or a 1 yr will be better??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 11, 2021)

I think malwarebytes is good


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 11, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> is a 3 year version prefrerable or a 1 yr will be better??


try the trial version first,if satisfied then go for a 1/3 yr paid license.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 21, 2021)

Please recommend antivirus for 2pcs.

It should not eat up resources and slow down pc. The pcs have core i3 7th gen, so need a light weight one. If the AV comes bundled with vpn then that is also a good deal. Time period will be for 1yr, I will continue if it suits my pc.

I will not buy immediately rather wait for possible price drops etc. As my current AV will expire in may. My previous AV is of Kaspersky, and would not wish to buy it again as it is a ram eater.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Mar 21, 2021)

You guys use antivirus?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 22, 2021)

saintmode said:


> You guys use antivirus?



It is my uncle's pc and has some important data. So he needs it to be secured. I myself use mint, so don't require one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> The pcs have core i3 7th gen, so need a light weight one.


Windows Defender or bit defender free + malwarebytes.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Please recommend antivirus for 2pcs.
> 
> It should not eat up resources and slow down pc. The pcs have core i3 7th gen, so need a light weight one. If the AV comes bundled with vpn then that is also a good deal. Time period will be for 1yr, I will continue if it suits my pc.
> 
> I will not buy immediately rather wait for possible price drops etc. As my current AV will expire in may. My previous AV is of Kaspersky, and would not wish to buy it again as it is a ram eater.



eset nod32 .. still the best IMO. Less resource usage and less false alters.

BTW, going to try out Kaspersky .. found a box lying around so thought of giving it a spin.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 3, 2021)

topgear said:


> eset nod32 .. still the best IMO. Less resource usage and less false alters.
> 
> BTW, going to try out Kaspersky .. found a box lying around so thought of giving it a spin.


ESET internet security or nod 32...which one to chose...single pc...daily net usage...1 year initially only


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 3, 2021)

ESET internet security


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 3, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> ESET internet security


Buy it from amazon or directly from ESET..


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 3, 2021)

amazon would be cheaper-i am currently using an 1 year license for eset is that i bought for around 300 inr on amazon.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 9, 2021)

How much does 1 year Eset license cost ? Just to make sure one doesn't overpay.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2021)

Stormbringer said:


> How much does 1 year Eset license cost ? Just to make sure one doesn't overpay.



Eset Internet Security 1 year, 1 Device :

Rs. 550 / Amazon+Flipkart


----------



## andy_65_in (May 9, 2021)

there are other websites selling eset also...like buyantiviruskey.com etc etc..r they ok...price varies from 600 to 500..there is also some keywala.com


----------



## shreeux (May 9, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> there are other websites selling eset also...like buyantiviruskey.com etc etc..r they ok...price varies from 600 to 500..there is also some keywala.com


Both are trustworthy sites?


----------



## andy_65_in (May 9, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Both are trustworthy sites?


Do you mean Yes or No


----------



## shreeux (May 9, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> Do you mean Yes or No


I mean good for buy any product...trust worthy...or they will cheat some other way


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 9, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> there are other websites selling eset also...like buyantiviruskey.com etc etc..r they ok...price varies from 600 to 500..there is also some keywala.com


 
that name buyantiviruskeys . Com sounds scammy. Buy antivirus only from official sote or amazon. You can buy discounted ones on sale. These people sell oem keys, and most of them are not legit, so it is not fully scamproof.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 9, 2021)

ok


----------



## andy_65_in (May 11, 2021)

purchased eset internet security...from amazon..so far so good


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2021)

How is Total AV ? Anybody used it before ?

*www.totalav.com/


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Total AV ? Anybody used it before ?
> 
> *www.totalav.com/


uBlock is blocking this link as malware. That's a red flag I think.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Total AV ? Anybody used it before ?
> 
> *www.totalav.com/


Nothing exceptional, just another standard AV.
*www.av-comparatives.org/tests/real-world-protection-test-february-may-2021/
@Desmond David


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 18, 2021)

At last, ditched Norton Security(A great resource hog) off my MSI laptop and installed AVIRA PRIME.
Running and Functioning GREATTT!!!


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 18, 2021)

Isn't avira prime another bloated piece of software like norton?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Isn't avira prime another bloated piece of software like norton?


Nope.
Norton ,Bitdefender are very much bloated compared to Avira. At least what I find.
At least Avira does not slows down system,unlike Norton.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2021)

Avira & Bitdefender use their cloud engine for scanning which doesn't slow down your system.

Right now I am using Bitdefender Free. But it couldn't detect a Malware in my system which was later scanned and removed by MBAM. 
So, Antivirus are +/- in detecting malwares/viruses.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 18, 2021)

i bought a license for 1 year for Bitdefender AV plus sometime ago-however the AV slowed my system down so much that i had to discontinue using it after a while and switch to eset instead.My system had an i5 3rd gen with 12gb ram-still things slowed down a lot and the pc used to take a long time to start because of bitdefender.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Avira & Bitdefender use their cloud engine for scanning which doesn't slow down your system.
> 
> Right now I am using Bitdefender Free. But it couldn't detect a Malware in my system which was later scanned and removed by MBAM.
> So, Antivirus are +/- in detecting malwares/viruses.



You mean Malwarebytes Anti-Malware must for PC?

Now I am using Kaspersky Total Security...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> i bought a license for 1 year for Bitdefender AV plus sometime ago-however the AV slowed my system down so much that i had to discontinue using it after a while and switch to eset instead.My system had an i5 3rd gen with 12gb ram-still things slowed down a lot and the pc used to take a long time to start because of bitdefender.



ok...how to find or filter less resource hardware AV or TS?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> i bought a license for 1 year for Bitdefender AV plus sometime ago-however the AV slowed my system down so much that i had to discontinue using it after a while and switch to eset instead.My system had an i5 3rd gen with 12gb ram-still things slowed down a lot and the pc used to take a long time to start because of bitdefender.


I used Bitdefender Total Security for 3 years and it was excellent. Never slowed down my system and never annoyed with its Definition updates.
Even Kaspersky was a resource hog once upon a time and ignored a lot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2021)

shreeux said:


> You mean Malwarebytes Anti-Malware must for PC?
> 
> Now I am using Kaspersky Total Security...


No. Its not a must to have. Kaspersky Total Security is excellent...stick with it if you like its pricing and features.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Isn't avira prime another bloated piece of software like norton?


Its not bloated but It used to annoy users everyday with its Pro version Ad popup.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2021)

The only TRUE FREE antivirus I found is Clamwin

*clamwin.com/
But I don't know how good it is as compared to other FREE AV(s).
You can also contribute in this project by submitting the samples.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> i bought a license for 1 year for Bitdefender AV plus sometime ago-however the AV slowed my system down so much that i had to discontinue using it after a while and switch to eset instead.My system had an i5 3rd gen with 12gb ram-still things slowed down a lot and the pc used to take a long time to start because of bitdefender.


That is why you need to first use trial version of any antivirus on your pc because each windows pc is unique in terms of hardware+software+settings combination. Bitdefender/Kaspersky especially may make even some powerful pc slow simply because they clash with some obscure setting/software/hardware combination.
@shreeux


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2021)

shreeux said:


> You mean Malwarebytes Anti-Malware must for PC?
> 
> Now I am using Kaspersky Total Security...


Malwarebytes Anti Malware is different from a typical antivirus in the sense that it focuses more on malware & ransomware designed for stealing info/ransom data before they manage to infect the system compared to antiviruses which focus equally on both preventing malware/ransomware  as well as stopping them if they somehow manage to bypass the initial security layer & start infecting the system. A good antivirus is more than enough for a typical user though if you like to be more adventurous or you prefer malwarebytes more than antivirus then you can use it.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 18, 2021)

I have used kaspersky, it eats pc resources, and slows down. Initially it was great, but then slowed my pc. I first bought a one year plan in 2017. Worked good that time. But then in 2018 i bought 3yr version cause it was good, but after year , it was too resource heavy. Now it will expire in august this year, and so i am also looking for the last eating av.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Nope.
> Norton ,Bitdefender are very much bloated compared to Avira. At least what I find.
> At least Avira does not slows down system,unlike Norton.


BitDefender is heavy, but no so heavy on new PCs with SSDs IMO. Norton, McAfee are in a different league.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> The only TRUE FREE antivirus I found is Clamwin
> 
> *clamwin.com/
> But I don't know how good it is as compared to other FREE AV(s).
> You can also contribute in this project by submitting the samples.


Win Defender is considered a great free AV.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2021)

Malwarebytes has real-time protection, like any other av. For me windows defender is enough.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Malwarebytes has real-time protection, like any other av. For me windows defender is enough.


Malwarebytes real time protection is for paid version only, free version can only manually scan.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2021)

Bitdefender FREE has real time protection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Bitdefender FREE has real time protection.


All free antivirus software have real time protection because it is a basic feature of any antivirus.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2021)

For Enthusiasts a must watch


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2021)

An infected system can never be guaranteed 100% safe again. Experts simply keep differential & incremental images of their OS drive & restore back to a safe state in case of even a slight doubt about having any system infection.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> The only TRUE FREE antivirus I found is Clamwin
> 
> *clamwin.com/
> But I don't know how good it is as compared to other FREE AV(s).
> You can also contribute in this project by submitting the samples.


It's generally used in Linux email servers to scan for Windows viruses in attachments.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 19, 2021)

I bought a license of Bit Defender with 3 other forum members here but never used it after first 2 weeks because of false alarms and blocking.  Now I ma not using any Antivirus but I think I will go back to ESET.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 19, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I bought a license of Bit Defender with 3 other forum members here but never used it after first 2 weeks because of false alarms and blocking.  Now I ma not using any Antivirus but I think I will go back to ESET.


Used ESET,much much reliable,with functionalities,but never a hindrance onto your computer system.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 19, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> The only TRUE FREE antivirus I found is Clamwin
> 
> *clamwin.com/
> But I don't know how good it is as compared to other FREE AV(s).
> You can also contribute in this project by submitting the samples.


This can be used to run in a docker container too, pretty nifty


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2021)

Anybody remembers ComboFix ?

*www.raymond.cc/blog/portable-emsisoft-anti-malware-5-0-from-free-emergency-kit/
*www.raymond.cc/blog/scan-your-computer-with-multiple-anti-virus-for-free/

*www.raymond.cc/blog/comprehensive-list-and-review-of-free-online-antivirus-scanners/


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 19, 2021)

Does anyone remember Doctor solomon's antivirus?? It was quite popular in the era of MS-DOS and displayed a funky looking rotating cursor while scanning files.A vendor once tried to sell it to me for a sizeable sum of money (it was obviously a pirated copy)-he claimed it was one of the best AVs in India,if not the entire world!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 20, 2021)

I've also used Dr. Web Full Security suite(Paid obviously) some 6~7 yrs ago.
The main annoying part was you have to seek permission from Dr. Web, every time a new link or web page is opened from your existing opened site by clicking to that link/page for your work/info related jobs.
OTHERWISE IT WAS VERY GOOD IN DETECTION RATES OF MALWARE.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 20, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Does anyone remember Doctor solomon's antivirus?? It was quite popular in the era of MS-DOS and displayed a funky looking rotating cursor while scanning files.A vendor once tried to sell it to me for a sizeable sum of money (it was obviously a pirated copy)-he claimed it was one of the best AVs in India,if not the entire world!!





> After some previous tension between the two software products,[6] on June 9, 1998, McAfee (then known as Network Associates) agreed to acquire Dr. Solomon's Group plc, the leading European manufacturer of antivirus software, for $642 million in stock.[7]



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr_Solomon's_Antivirus


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 30, 2021)

Ok So for last time, 

Bitdefender Vs Eset

Requirement:- 

-Anti-Ransomware and 
-Should not eat PC as I will be using this on 2 devices, one with core i3 7th gen and other with ryzen 5 3rd gen. 

Any way to post a mini poll here?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2021)

ESET is costlier than Bitdefender.
Both have AntiRansomeware.
ESET is more lightweight than Bitdefender


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Ok So for last time,
> 
> Bitdefender Vs Eset
> 
> ...


Don't think mini poll can be added. Bitdefender might work well on ryzen 5 3rd gen but eset should be definitely better performance wise on 7th gen i3. Also try avira free if you haven't yet.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 30, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Also try avira free if you haven't yet.



Will try Avira also. 

One more thing, why are only 3 devices or 1 device packs available? why not 2?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Will try Avira also.
> 
> One more thing, why are only 3 devices or 1 device packs available? why not 2?


Kind of standard(desktop+laptop+mobile).

P.S. btw I finally got avira AV pro 1 year device for just Rs.46 in a promo popup in my free avira av a few days ago.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Will try Avira also.
> 
> One more thing, why are only 3 devices or 1 device packs available? why not 2?


3 devices means 3 laptops/desktops can use the same Key.
You can buy in a group and share the same key with 3 other people.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 1, 2021)

dont recommend bitdefender-it really slows the system down.also it blocks many legit programs as malware/viruses.

try eset trial version,if satisfied then get the full 1/3 yr paid license.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> dont recommend bitdefender-it really slows the system down.also it blocks many legit programs as malware/viruses.
> 
> try eset trial version,if satisfied then get the full 1/3 yr paid license.


Yes, false positive is because the programs are encrypted


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 1, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Ok So for last time,
> 
> Bitdefender Vs Eset
> 
> ...


If on HDD, avoid BitDefender, not sure how light ESET is but BitDefender is a bit heavy at startup. Maybe just use Windows Defender for something lightweight.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 1, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> If on HDD, avoid BitDefender, not sure how light ESET is but BitDefender is a bit heavy at startup. Maybe just use Windows Defender for something lightweight.




actually that pc is also used for buisness and hence cant risk anything. Its on hdd.
currently using kaspersky and it ate the pc.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 1, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> actually that pc is also used for buisness and hence cant risk anything. Its on hdd.
> currently using kaspersky and it ate the pc.


In my experience, Kaspersky & BitDefender are similarly heavy, esp on startup, brings the HDD to its knees. BitDefender is cheaper, so I bought that.


----------



## geek_rocker (Jul 2, 2021)

What about just using Microsoft's built-in Windows Defender?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2021)

Windows Defender is good but not great. I don't think MS updates the signature everyday like other AV programs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Windows Defender is good but not great. I don't think MS updates the signature everyday like other AV programs.


Yes it does by default & you can even set the frequency to make it update even more regularly.
*www.tenforums.com/antivirus-firewa...ws-defender-definitions-update-frequency.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2021)

^^Hmm. Still I feel the detection rate is pretty low compared to other AV engines.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Hmm. Still I feel the detection rate is pretty low compared to other AV engines.


No, its detection rate has improved a lot since 2018 on windows 10.
*www.av-comparatives.org/tests/real-world-protection-test-feb-mar-2021-factsheet/





I suggest you to bookmark above site & check AV performance results there.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2021)

geek_rocker said:


> What about just using Microsoft's built-in Windows Defender?


Its the best free option IMO.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 4, 2021)

How about the Net Protector Anti Virus Total Security?
Simply NPAV?

Does it fall along the leagues of AVAST,AVIRA,ESET,...etc?
How much strong and reliable it is?
Detection rates?

@whitestar_999  , Please do comment.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> How about the Net Protector Anti Virus Total Security?
> Simply NPAV?
> 
> Does it fall along the leagues of AVAST,AVIRA,ESET,...etc?
> ...


See my above post. In my opinion, if it is not there in av-comparatives tests then it isn't worth trying.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> How about the Net Protector Anti Virus Total Security?
> Simply NPAV?


Do you explicitly want to install bloatware on your PC?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 4, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Do you explicitly want to install bloatware on your PC?


Means similar to Quickheal???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Means similar to Quickheal???


Yes, all those "Anti-virus" software which are promoted heavily by shops are bloatware and do nothing except consume system resources. Windows defender does a much better job unless you want to download tons of pirated software from random sites.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> No, its detection rate has improved a lot since 2018 on windows 10.
> I suggest you to bookmark above site & check AV performance results there.


Looking at the charts looks like VIPRE & G Data are also excellent Anti Viruses with 0 false positives.
Vipres AV plus is cheapest too


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2021)

Apart from antivirus, I'd recommend using Malwarebytes adw cleaner to cleanup adware.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 5, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Looking at the charts looks like VIPRE & G Data are also excellent Anti Viruses with 0 false positives.
> Vipres AV plus is cheapest too


In fact I am using a paid version of Premium (Total Security) of GData (3yrs,1 PC)


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 5, 2021)

it looks like Avast and AVG are best options with no compromise


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> it looks like Avast and AVG are best options with no compromise


Avoid both as they are not trusted anymore use AVIRA instead


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 5, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Avoid both as they are not trusted anymore use AVIRA instead


tried twice in the past but it was catching too many false positives - even parts of a mkv video file downloaded using IDM; so removed it and started using Bitdefender free.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 5, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> tried twice in the past but it was catching too many false positives - even parts of a mkv video file downloaded using IDM; so removed it and started using Bitdefender free.


Strange, I download a lot of videos & occasional software but rarely gets a false alert from avira.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 5, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Looking at the charts looks like VIPRE & G Data are also excellent Anti Viruses with 0 false positives.
> Vipres AV plus is cheapest too


Gdata is much heavier performance wise though Vipre is better but still only in the middle of performance chart.
*www.av-comparatives.org/tests/performance-test-april-2021/


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 5, 2021)

The names like "Vipre", "Gdata" etc dont inspire much confidence-are these AVs made in India?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2021)

Ive recently come to understand how antiviruses work, most of them use a library called Yara, the antivirus is just a front end to use it and the virus definitions are just regular expression type filters over a hex code to filter out things.
Thats the reason, why so many no name antiviruses have popped up in the last few years, because creating an antivirus isnt a terribly difficult thing to do


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 5, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Ive recently come to understand how antiviruses work, most of them use a library called Yara, the antivirus is just a front end to use it and the virus definitions are just regular expression type filters over a hex code to filter out things.
> Thats the reason, why so many no name antiviruses have popped up in the last few years, because creating an antivirus isnt a terribly difficult thing to do



Yup, exactly the reason for pitambri antivurs(pronounce that way)

also, remeber that advert that used to come in digit at last page, NVAV, something in the lines of India Antivirus.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 5, 2021)

Gdata claims they were the very first company to make an AV software in the world-apparently their firm is based in Germany!

If its been around that long,i wonder why have i not heard of them earlier.Maybe Gdata is the Quick heal of Germania !!


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Strange, I download a lot of videos & occasional software but rarely gets a false alert from avira.


it was specifically for rar files and videos downloaded through idm. rar files when extracted were clean. it didn't give any alarm on any of those files. for videos, it raised an alarm for any part only, not the whole video. this happened many times so i started checking it on another anti virus but that said it was clean. then i finally removed it second time. don't know why it was so angry with me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 5, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Gdata claims they were the very first company to make an AV software in the world-apparently their firm is based in Germany!
> 
> If its been around that long,i wonder why have i not heard of them earlier.Maybe Gdata is the Quick heal of Germania !!


Yes I have heard of G-data first back in 2006 along with avira as topmost German AV companies. Though world's first commercial AV title goes to McAfee.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 5, 2021)

too bad Mr McAfee ended up dying-despite all his notoriety,i kind of liked him.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 5, 2021)

_Uncle McAfee’s wild ride, from narcos to tax evasion.





_


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 6, 2021)

still mcafee comes preinstalled on many laptops


----------



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2021)

Because Intel owns McAfee and they do the sale and marketing of it.



RumbaMon19 said:


> _Uncle McAfee’s wild ride, from narcos to tax evasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The very definition of swag.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 6, 2021)

ok. i didn't know that. thanks.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 6, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Because Intel owns McAfee and they do the sale and marketing of it.



and thats the first thing everyone removes when it comes out of the box.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> and thats the first thing everyone removes when it comes out of the box.


You would be surprised to know why this is not true. Most people actually don't even know it can/should be uninstalled, they think of it as some manufacturer utility.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 6, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> You would be surprised to know why this is not true. Most people actually don't even know it can/should be uninstalled, they think of it as some manufacturer utility.



Most of the times it is just 1 month ver, so people most probably remove it after it expires, some even purchase and the trick of intel works


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 6, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> You would be surprised to know why this is not true. Most people actually don't even know it can/should be uninstalled, they think of it as some manufacturer utility.


well i know that it can be uninstalled but i didn't from the lenovo laptop i bought 3 years back. it was only changed next year.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Most of the times it is just 1 month ver, so people most probably remove it after it expires, some even purchase and the trick of intel works


Again, you would be surprised to know how many people "choose" to keep running its expired version.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 6, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Again, you would be surprised to know how many people "choose" to keep running its expired version.



After expiry, it keeps poping up so people get annoyed and they need to go one way, so either they purchase or delete. Yes some people do keep living with that popup , so did i mentioned Most probaby, certainty lies that people may live with it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 6, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> You would be surprised to know why this is not true. Most people actually don't even know it can/should be uninstalled, they think of it as some manufacturer utility.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 10, 2021)

Can any android or Mobile app access camera, calls, message, files, without showing allowed/denied permission in app's permission settings?
Also root permission granted apps, can access these camera, call, sms permission without asking? While not showing it in app's permission settings?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 10, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Can any android or Mobile app access camera, calls, message, files, without showing allowed/denied permission in app's permission settings?



There are many backdoors in android, so there is high possibility.




TigerKing said:


> Also root permission granted apps, can access these camera, call, sms permission without asking? While not showing it in app's permission settings?



Actually yes but no. Once you give root, you give permission to do anything including bypassing permission requests. But no because usually the root manager, has control over what activities can be done. Like superSU used earlier or magisk used now, all have control over it. But even they can be bypassed. So better to buy nokia phone and not run any jar file on it. Or buy a telephone but make sure the line is not tapped.



Regarding surveillance, IMO in a country like India, nothing much can be done. Here most of the "youth" activists have actually done bad things and had links with many terrorist orgs. But again, not all are like that. There are many who want to do good.

This is helpful in case suppose some country sends some spies in the form of activists, it can be troublesome. There are many who play the journalist/activist card when they are caught doing some bad shit.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 10, 2021)

All of us are under surveillance. No where to hide. As our lives are connected to the informational web,so do the govt,corporates,companies,
hackers, keep a spider eye upon us,just waiting to jump when the time comes.
You need to get out of the grid...to remain anonymous(which is near to impossible for leading our so called natural lives).

AGAIN,NO WHERE TO RUN...NO WHERE TO HIDE...


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 10, 2021)

Well we can make someone anonymous. 

But it is only possible till he doesn't have any account on any social media. Now most of us have an account there so nothing can be done.

Even a new born baby has birth certificate so even that is not anonymous. Only way to remain anonymous is secretly go to sentinel island and live there without getting killed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 10, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Well we can make someone anonymous.
> 
> But it is only possible till he doesn't have any account on any social media. Now most of us have an account there so nothing can be done.
> 
> Even a new born baby has birth certificate so even that is not anonymous. Only way to remain anonymous is secretly go to sentinel island and live there without getting killed.


But only in Dreams.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 10, 2021)

will going to Kailasa help?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 10, 2021)

Then search out the path that leads to "GyaanGanj" aka "Shangri-La" aka ..........................................................................................................................


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 10, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> will going to Kailasa help?



No. The place should be totally disconnected from the world.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 10, 2021)

Beyond Earth,but not in space(inside a spaceship/starship...whatever you call),because inside a spaceship you are well connected through all communication channels.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Regarding surveillance, IMO in a country like India, nothing much can be done. *Here most of the "youth" activists have actually done bad things* and had links with many terrorist orgs. But again, not all are like that. There are many who want to do good.


Where did you learn that? In case you don't know, almost no "youth activist" in recent years has ever been found guilty by high court/supreme court even if case dragged on for years.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 11, 2021)

Sorry to mention here,I regret my comments above,EVEN IT IS TRUE.Even though there might be a link of relevance to the topic.
Actually we may have  been deviating from the main topic.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 17, 2021)

I always get this crappy pop up whenever i start my pc...using ESET...whats the way to stop this please


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 17, 2021)

^ It seems a configuration problem. Maybe your webcam is enabled,so due to privacy issue,this pop up is shown.
Re-configure e-set through settings again.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 17, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> I always get this crappy pop up whenever i start my pc...using ESET...whats the way to stop this please


Remove edge or change it's setting>permission>camera

Or disable camera access.

Or disable edge's background activity in privacy


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 18, 2021)

This advert being is widely circulated on FB nowadays(See attachment).Its purportedly a remake of the Contra game by some unknown studio called Raize gaming.

I assumed it was what it claimed to be,moreover as it was being advertised on FB i thought it was legit.After downloading this so-called game from their link,i found that it didn't work and was demanding that i install some "simulator" to get it to work.

Frustrated i gave up trying,but shortly afterwards an executable of the game that was running in the background was flagged by AVG as a malware(bitcoin miner) and was blocked.

This set off some alarm bells,so i checked the FB post once again where i got it from,and surely discovered that many others had also reported the same issue-that it was being flagged as a malware.It was my mistake for not having checked the comments thoroughly before proceeding to download this fake game-actually i didn't think any app that was being advertised on FB would contain malware,as i assumed they would have verified it before allowing it to appear on their website.

I ran a full system scan with avg and it came up clean in the results.I even scanned my system with malwarebytes and hitman pro but they couldn't find any traces of that malware either.

However much to my surprise,i found that the executables were still running from multiple places within my primary drive (C :  ) after i rebooted my system,and quite inexplicably AVG was not detecting them.So i manually found their source folders using task manager and deleted them all,only to find them still appearing again upon the next reboot.

So this time i downloaded Eset online scanner and ran another system-wide scan but it came up empty as well.I couldn't imagine that some of the oldest and the most reputable AV products like ESET ,AVg etc were failing to detect this generic bitcoin mining trojan.

As a last resort,i scanned my system using a tool called rogue killer,and it did manage to detect multiple traces of the app on my C: drive and deleted them all !! I hope i wont find it running again upon the next reboot!

I reported this ad to facebook multiple times,but they rejected it claiming that it didn't violate any of their "community guidelines"!! (go figure!!)

Please beware of this,and if you chance upon this ad,do report it straight away!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> advert being is widely circulated on FB nowadays


LPT: Stick with getting games from legit sources (Steam, GOG, Epic, Uplay, Origin, etc) if you don't want to deal with that again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2021)

The Free Cake is a Lie


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 19, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> This advert being is widely circulated on FB nowadays(See attachment).Its purportedly a remake of the Contra game by some unknown studio called Raize gaming.
> 
> I assumed it was what it claimed to be,moreover as it was being advertised on FB i thought it was legit.After downloading this so-called game from their link,i found that it didn't work and was demanding that i install some "simulator" to get it to work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know !
One question, Isn't marlwarebyte, hitman and rogue killer conflicting with each other like antiviruses does?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2021)

Btw the Contra Returns is a Mobile Exclusive game releasing for Android/iOS

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.proximabeta.game.contra
*www.contrareturnsm.com/en/index.shtml


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 19, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks for letting us know !
> One question, Isn't marlwarebyte, hitman and rogue killer conflicting with each other like antiviruses does?


i uninstalled the previous one before installing another anti-malware program.


And sadly even rogue killer couldn't get rid of the malware completely,the malicious processes still execute and run in background every time i turn my system on.

But strangely they disappear from task manager after a few minutes. I wonder what type of infection is this that so many major antimalware apps couldn't remove completely.

To think i got this malware from FB-and they are still displaying this ad as of today!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 19, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Btw the Contra Returns is a Mobile Exclusive game releasing for Android/iOS
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.proximabeta.game.contra
> *www.contrareturnsm.com/en/index.shtml


Posted here by mistake? Perhaps move to a different thread.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Posted here by mistake? Perhaps move to a different thread.


Yes. It can be moved to Android section. just wanted to inform quicky008 it was not for PC and not yet released for Mobiles


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 20, 2021)

I have included some of the suspicious files that i see running in the background everytime i start windows 10 in the following google drive link :

*drive.google.com/drive/folders/1jYeLlVLVXbPox57N2hpjtnmiqTqC6Uov?usp=sharing
its in a rar archive,whose password is infected.

if you could scan these using your a/v products and share your findings then it would be great.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2021)

^^Scanned using Bitdefender & Malwarebytes. Nothing detected. Files are clean


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> For Enthusiasts a must watch


Most of the "steps" in this script tool I can do or maybe done by me in past.
Is it safe to run?
I like to try this on laptop.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2021)

^^Yes you can try. Take a backup of your system first.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Yes you can try. Take a backup of your system first.


Okay


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Scanned using Bitdefender & Malwarebytes. Nothing detected. Files are clean


This is what baffles me-the files are clearly malicious,otherwise they wouldn't have reappeared at their original locations upon reboot (despite having been deleted previously).And during startup i can see multiple instances of update.exe running in the background for no apparent reason-they disappear after sometime.I dont think  any legit app would behave this way.

I wonder why none of the popular antivirus programs can detect them as malware.Even in virustotal,only one obscure av product called ikarus or something detects the update.exe as a malicious file out of several others listed there,which include some popular a/vs like kaspersky,eset and bitdefender.This is a major disappointment to say the least!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> This is what baffles me-the files are clearly malicious,otherwise they wouldn't have reappeared at their original locations upon reboot (despite having been deleted previously).And during startup i can see multiple instances of update.exe running in the background for no apparent reason-they disappear after sometime.I dont think  any legit app would behave this way.
> 
> I wonder why none of the popular antivirus programs can detect them as malware.Even in virustotal,only one obscure av product called ikarus or something detects the update.exe as a malicious file out of several others listed there,which include some popular a/vs like kaspersky,eset and bitdefender.This is a major disappointment to say the least!!


Can you post the taskmanager screenshot running these malicious exe ? It could be the exe is being invoked by some other infected program/app.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 20, 2021)

here it is


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> here it is


Post screenshot of details tab, go to the location of that exe and also check for its services.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2021)

Do you have a VM ? If yes then copy paste the exe you shared in gdrive and run it there. See if it spawns multiple exe in task manager.

I think something else is spawning the exe from a different location or the AV doesn't have the malware signature of it (may be a new one)


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 20, 2021)

all right,i will look into it and post my findings here.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 21, 2021)

Try msconfig.msc find any running service other than microsoft. And disable it, related to that game.
And try removing those files.
Try uninstaller tools too. Specifically revo uninstaller. Uninstaller can serch for leftovers too. Try that feature.
Don't boot into safe mode yet, it may infect safe mode.

Try this too

*www.tenforums.com/tutorials/86975-program-install-uninstall-troubleshooter-windows.html
*support.microsoft.com/en-us/topic/...-removed-cca7d1b6-65a9-3d98-426b-e9f927e1eb4d


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 21, 2021)

the update processes show the name of my user account in windows when i try to view the details section-what does that mean?Is it being spawned by some component of windows itself?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2021)

Use Process Explorer to get more details on process & services. Task Manager has limited info.

*docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 22, 2021)

Some screenshots taken using process explorer...although i couldn't figure what was really going on.It didn't show any info regarding which utility/app/service was spawning the processes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Some screenshots taken using process explorer...although i couldn't figure what was really going on.It didn't show any info regarding which utility/app/service was spawning the processes.


*file-intelligence.comodo.com/windo... is known as,EXE to spread malware infection.
Use MalwareBytes to do a scan.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks like Svchost.exe is infected with Malware which is spawning the update.exe

Did you try to copy it in VM ?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 22, 2021)

Tried Kaspersky free antivirus but it couldn't detect the malware, neither could bitdefender free.

Haven't tried it in vm yet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Tried Kaspersky free antivirus but it couldn't detect the malware, neither could bitdefender free.
> 
> Haven't tried it in vm yet.


The malware infection might have been removed from the system. And it could be just a zombie process lurking there.
Perhaps the reason for not getting detected by Kaspersky/Bitdefender


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 22, 2021)

yeah the processes only appear at startup for 1-2 mins,and after that they disappear-probably they self-terminate as they dont actually have anything to do.

However the only strange thing is that they reappear at the same locations on my pc even after being deleted,which means that some entity is restoring those exe files back to their source folders which they originally infected and that does cause some concern.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 22, 2021)

You need to use dism command
Or do format


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 22, 2021)

Imo you should now take your backup as soon as possible, before this starts encrypting your files and demands ransom or turn your PC into a botnet making it unusable and in some cases making data recovery difficult.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> yeah the processes only appear at startup for 1-2 mins,and after that they disappear-probably they self-terminate as they dont actually have anything to do.
> 
> However the only strange thing is that they reappear at the same locations on my pc even after being deleted,which means that some entity is restoring those exe files back to their source folders which they originally infected and that does cause some concern.


Are they pointing to the same folder path ?

I think Safe mode will help to delete those files successfully.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 22, 2021)

should i format my primary drive before this thing worsens?

in the event a virus like this manages to infect my system again,what recourse should i take?To be frank,i have never encountered  something like this earlier.

and it infuriates me to think that scummy company is still running their deceptive ads all over FB,and despite being reported many times FB still haven't taken it down.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 22, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> should i format my primary drive before this thing worsens?
> 
> in the event a virus like this manages to infect my system again,what recourse should i take?To be frank,i have never encountered  something like this earlier.
> 
> and it infuriates me to think that scummy company is still running their deceptive ads all over FB,and despite being reported many times FB still haven't taken it down.



If the malware has come this far to come back every time you delete, then it is probably better to wipe them off. 

For rescuing pc, it is a good habit to maintain weekly system restore points. Actually these malwares which can not be fixed by AVs need proper diagnosis and to do that, a lot of resources is required. 


As for the adverts, I have seen on YouTube there have been many fake phone adverts. One needs to take care of these... 

Also try making restore points before you install something which you feel is scammy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2021)

You can generate a HijackThis report to get more details on the malicious exe


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> scummy company is still running their deceptive ads all over FB


Stop downloading crap from FB and check Windows Task Scheduler as well.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 23, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> should i format my primary drive before this thing worsens?
> 
> in the event a virus like this manages to infect my system again,what recourse should i take?To be frank,i have never encountered something like this earlier.
> 
> and it infuriates me to think that scummy company is still running their deceptive ads all over FB,and despite being reported many times FB still haven't taken it down.


On other laptop computer, create hirens boot disk or any boot disk which can run windows or linux, and you are comfortable with. And try cleaning the virus from there.

Or 2 HDDs just remove one
Install OS on another HDD
Try to detect virus

Or Try sata to usb cable on other laptop, desktop

Or last option format

Take backup from in applications settings.. (backup settings, preference, data etc)

Use the same hirens boot disk or any boot disk you are comfortable, for data backup, disk format etc.
Take backup from it. (Copy paste files, folders manually)

Mostly all important backup can be found in these paths
(Simply copy paste files, folder related to software)
(Don't copy all files and folder, look carefully what important backups you needed, chorme, firefox profiles etc)
(Office, windows data, settings backup not Recommended)
C:/Users/xyz/AppData/local
C:/Users/xyz/AppData/local/roaming
C:/ProgramData
C:/Program Files
C:/Program Files (x86)

Before installing new os check for virus in backed up data.
And use trusted source.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 23, 2021)

You can also make your own boot rescue disc and its easy. Just see this

*github.com/ChrisRfr/Win10XPE


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 23, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> You need to use dism command
> Or do format


This must be  followed on the current situation as @quicky008  is facing!!!
Now thats your( @quicky008  ) choice buddy.In fact the backup data must definitely contain the stubborn virus/malware,as it represents now.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 25, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Remove edge or change it's setting>permission>camera
> 
> Or disable camera access.
> 
> Or disable edge's background activity in privacy


disabled camera access...no problems now


----------



## vivek.virgo (Aug 19, 2021)

Please suggest free antivirus that can be run only when I need to scan files. Using Win10 64bit not activated. I'm aware that win has built in malware protection but wondering if it's enough.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2021)

Malwarebytes free doesn't have real time protection.

Or just use any antivirus and disable real time protectio


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 30, 2021)

Is AVIRA free still worth considering? Heard that its currently owned by Symantec corporation.

 I used to have AVG free earlier,but my pc still got infected,so i have been thinking of switching to avira free edition.But people on reddit have been recommending against using it as its reportedly turned into a bloatware and has no built in web protection.So would going for Avira be worthwhile?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 30, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Is AVIRA free still worth considering? Heard that its currently owned by Symantec corporation.
> 
> I used to have AVG free earlier,but my pc still got infected,so i have been thinking of switching to avira free edition.But people on reddit have been recommending against using it as its reportedly turned into a bloatware and has* no built in web protection*.So would going for Avira be worthwhile?


I think you better  check out, instead of listening to Reddit garbage!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2021)

Or Try Bitdefender Free


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 30, 2021)

^ +1 using that on computer and laptop. works fine.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2021)

Anybody used EMSISOFT ? You can try their free toolkit to remove malware.

Check this out they have Ransomware Decryption Tool.. I don't know if it will work or not

*www.emsisoft.com/ransomware-decryption-tools/


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 4, 2021)

How much one should trust online virus scanner like
virustotal.com/gui/
Metadefender.opswat.com/
lab.bitbaan.com/en/home


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 4, 2021)

Friends, I have started using escan total security(Paid) in one of my Desktop.
How is it?
I mean about false positives/negatives detection?


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 4, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friends, I have started using escan total security(Paid) in one of my Desktop.
> How is it?
> I mean about false positives/negatives detection?


*www.av-comparatives.org/vendors/escan/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 4, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> *www.av-comparatives.org/vendors/escan/


I wanted to know about the efficacy.
Does it fall under the leagues of Bitdefender,Kaspersky,McAfee,etc.?


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 4, 2021)

should have enquired about it before buying a paid license-for the same price you could have got a paid copy of KAV/Bitdefender etc.

were you lured into getting a paid version of escan by some reseller/vendor?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 4, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> should have enquired about it before buying a paid license-for the same price you could have got a paid copy of KAV/Bitdefender etc.
> 
> were you lured into getting a paid version of escan by some reseller/vendor?


Do you mean all Indian made antivirus packages are fad? I mean cr@p?
Not at all my own choice in pricing. A Bitdefender,Kaspersky Total Security is more expensive than escan.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Do you mean all Indian made antivirus packages are fad? I mean cr@p?


They are not even worth the time I took to reply to your comment.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 4, 2021)

what do you need the total security for?Its usually the more feature laden security suite on offer and most of us rarely need such a vast array of features-its because of the added gimmicks that it costs more than a regular antivirus.

You could have opted for a normal antivirus software (instead of an internet security type product) and saved quite a bit of money in the process.

Btw how much did u buy the license of escan for?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 4, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> what do you need the total security for?Its usually the more feature laden security suite on offer and most of us rarely need such a vast array of features-its because of the added gimmicks that it costs more than a regular antivirus.
> 
> You could have opted for a normal antivirus software (instead of an internet security type product) and saved quite a bit of money in the process.
> 
> Btw how much did u buy the license of escan for?


Rs.599.00 from Amazon


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 4, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They are not even worth the time I took to reply to your comment.


Please clarify a bit more. I see that only the Forum endorses purchasing of Anti-virus packs from abroad.
Just wanted to know,that despite skill of Indians in software ,globally,are the Indian companies regarding security software just bullsh!t?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 4, 2021)

@SaiyanGoku  and @quicky008  you were completely correct my Friends.
I wish to slap myself.
If not Bitdefender or Kaspersky,there was Trendmicro,McAfee,Avira,etc...
I just completely lost my mind. Well,no use of repenting any more...this license(escan) is for 1User 3Years.
Followed Techradar and other sites...My Bad...My Foolishness...


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 4, 2021)

Tbh after using bitdefender free, all AVs are either russian or American botnets.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2021)

what went wrong?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 4, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> what went wrong?


Actually spending Rs.600/- on escan Total security was a total waste of money and computer resources as it seems.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually spending Rs.600/- on escan Total security was a total waste of money and computer resources as it seems.


Just because you've bought it doesn't means you have to keep using it. Return it and file for a refund citing problem as "Causing computer to hang and slow down".


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 4, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just because you've bought it doesn't means you have to keep using it. Return it and file for a refund citing problem as "Causing computer to hang and slow down".


Non-refundable as per conditions on Amazon.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 4, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Non-refundable as per conditions on Amazon.


Try customer care live chat.
Solved most of the problems for me about return, refund, exachange.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually spending Rs.600/- on escan Total security was a total waste of money and computer resources as it seems.


which one you bought ?

this one shows Rs 349
*www.amazon.in/eScan-Total-Security...dchild=1&keywords=escan&qid=1630776836&sr=8-8

I have used their toolkit in the past and its pretty good. 
*www.escanav.com/en/mwav-tools/download-free-antivirus-toolkit.asp


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> which one you bought ?
> 
> this one shows Rs 349
> *www.amazon.in/eScan-Total-Security...dchild=1&keywords=escan&qid=1630776836&sr=8-8
> ...



I think this one :
*www.amazon.in/eScan-Users-Security-Seperate-Delivery/dp/B08G5LTS27


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 5, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> which one you bought ?
> 
> this one shows Rs 349
> *www.amazon.in/eScan-Total-Security...dchild=1&keywords=escan&qid=1630776836&sr=8-8
> ...


Yes,that one which you showed up.
But for my case the price was Rs.599.00 to be precise.
A Demonic effect onto my life.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2021)

so, what issue you are facing now ? System slowdown or Failed detection rate ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 5, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> so, what issue you are facing now ? System slowdown or Failed detection rate ?


Nothing...


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 5, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Nothing...


if its working fine and there's no way to return it then you can keep using it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 5, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> if its working fine and there's no way to return it then you can keep using it.


Actually, no hard feelings or personal aspects, not even sarcastic by any means.
Some of our expert friends, as per their comments above has disgraced this product with a reason.
For that reason , I an bewildered a bit.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## TigerKing (Sep 5, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually, no hard feelings or personal aspects, not even sarcastic by any means.
> Some of our expert friends, as per their comments above has disgraced this product with a reason.
> For that reason , I an bewildered a bit.


Try selling that to relative or friend.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 5, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually, no hard feelings or personal aspects, not even sarcastic by any means.
> Some of our expert friends, as per their comments above has disgraced this product with a reason.
> For that reason , I an bewildered a bit.


You could try selling it off on olx/FB marketplace at a reduced price-i am sure many people will jump at the prospect of getting a 3 years license for a premium av product at a low price and grab it from you at the blink of an eye.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Nothing...


Don't worry about other's comment. If its working fine for you then keep using.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2021)

Live Rescue Disk 
*www.eset.com/int/support/sysrescue/


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2021)

My Kaspersky Total Security will expire soon...Can I continue the same or any better alternative?

*i.imgur.com/gvBOMto.jpg


@Zangetsu 
@whitestar_999 
@TigerKing
@quicky008


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 20, 2021)

@shreeux continue if you are satisfied man. Or just you can go with Avira Free or ESET paid version. 
@Zangetsu are you using ESET paid version? if not, you know who is using it here? I remember there was a post here few months back about ESET paid version. Don;t exactly remember who was it.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 20, 2021)

i have eset IS paid version-its been pretty good and effective at keeping malware at bay and more importantly it does  not slow down my pc.

if u are not satisfied with kav then you can switch to eset.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> @shreeux continue if you are satisfied man. Or just you can go with Avira Free or ESET paid version.
> @Zangetsu are you using ESET paid version? if not, you know who is using it here? I remember there was a post here few months back about ESET paid version. Don;t exactly remember who was it.


I think this good deal for 3 Years...Any Suggestions?

Every year version will vary...Can I get 1 Year expiry or In 3 Years expiry may get updated automatically every year?

*i.imgur.com/7iCrK2F.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2021)

I am using Bitdefender Free version now.

@shreeux : If you can sustain the price of Kaspersky and are happy with the performance than keep renewing it.

ESET is excellent but compare its price with other market leaders.

999 is costly try Bitdefender Total @549 for 3yrs 

*www.amazon.in/BitDefender-Security...1640012454&sprefix=bitdefender,aps,198&sr=8-4


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2021)

I don't know how is the performance of K7 but this is sweet deal and for Lifetime (which means no renewal purchase needed)
K7 Ultimate Security @3999 5 Devices (Lifetime License)​*www.amazon.in/dp/B08XC58PBG/ref=re...aKrY&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_lsi4d_asin_0_title
K7 is an Indian company like Quick Heal but Wiki says they received multiple accolades in the past
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K7_Total_Security


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I am using Bitdefender Free version now.
> 
> @shreeux : If you can sustain the price of Kaspersky and are happy with the performance than keep renewing it.
> 
> ...



Good...I will try Bitdefender this time...



Zangetsu said:


> I don't know how is the performance of K7 but this is sweet deal and for Lifetime (which means no renewal purchase needed)
> K7 Ultimate Security @3999 5 Devices (Lifetime License)​*www.amazon.in/dp/B08XC58PBG/ref=re...aKrY&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_lsi4d_asin_0_title
> K7 is an Indian company like Quick Heal but Wiki says they received multiple accolades in the past
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K7_Total_Security



As of now not spend more...I will try in future


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I am using Bitdefender Free version now.
> 
> @shreeux : If you can sustain the price of Kaspersky and are happy with the performance than keep renewing it.
> 
> ...



What difference between both?

*i.imgur.com/fz4HYvq.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I am using Bitdefender Free version now.
> 
> @shreeux : If you can sustain the price of Kaspersky and are happy with the performance than keep renewing it.
> 
> ...



Order Placed...Thanks for Suggestion

*i.imgur.com/FZSlaoa.jpg


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 21, 2021)

you should have atleast tried the trial version of bitdefender first before ordering it-i had purchased an 1 yr license for bitdefender antivirus plus about a year or so earlier but stopped using it after a while as it was extremely heavy on the system.

it increased the boot time substantially and deleted any suspicious files from the system (even files that were not malicious) without any warnings whatsoever-so it became really annoying after a while.

Its not a good idea to experiment with AVs,if Kaspersky was working well for you,you should have stuck with it.If you want to switch to a different AV product,try its trial version first to check whether its suitable for your pc or not.

Are you going to install it on a laptop or desktop?Does it have any SSD?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2021)

Bitdefender on a system without SSD, means RIP.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2021)

I never used bit defender so can't say anything about it but used internet security essentials so can say it's good and a grand dad of the present win10 or win11 in built security apparatus of each OS. And don't need anything separate unless we get infected with anything more sinister.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Dec 21, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> you should have atleast tried the trial version of bitdefender first before ordering it-i had purchased an 1 yr license for bitdefender antivirus plus about a year or so earlier but stopped using it after a while as it was extremely heavy on the system.
> 
> it increased the boot time substantially and deleted any suspicious files from the system (even files that were not malicious) without any warnings whatsoever-so it became really annoying after a while.
> 
> ...



Still not received...Using for Desktop only...OS in XPG SX8200 Pro M.2


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 21, 2021)

Im using malwarebytes premium, it seems okay.

I don't like the popups but I guess that's customisable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Bitdefender on a system without SSD, means RIP.


Yes, SSD is needed for Total protection suites. HDD is EOL now


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 21, 2021)

Kav or eset does not slow down systems, even on hdd.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 21, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Im using malwarebytes premium, it seems okay.
> 
> I don't like the popups but I guess that's customisable.


I am using free version and get pop ups about their sale of premium package. Since you already have the premium version, what are the pop ups about?


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 21, 2021)

@shreeux please go through comments above. Cancel the order if possible and try the free version of Bit Defender before making purchase.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 21, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Im using malwarebytes premium, it seems okay.
> 
> I don't like the popups but I guess that's customisable.


Do you mean only Malwarebytes?
No other antivirus or security


----------



## shreeux (Dec 21, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> @shreeux please go through comments above. Cancel the order if possible and try the free version of Bit Defender before making purchase.


What to do? Already paid

*i.imgur.com/3Ftjs7l.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 21, 2021)

shreeux said:


> What to do? Already paid
> 
> *i.imgur.com/3Ftjs7l.jpg


I have not purchased antivirus from Amazon so I am not sure about the process. Just check if the money will be refunded or not.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 21, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I have not purchased antivirus from Amazon so I am not sure about the process. Just check if the money will be refunded or not.


Yes, Let see the request is made...It was 3 years...if not good more turmoil


----------



## shreeux (Dec 21, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I have not purchased antivirus from Amazon so I am not sure about the process. Just check if the money will be refunded or not.




*Done...I will run at least one-week trial version...Need to check any specific parameters?*

*i.imgur.com/NKUEDEa.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 21, 2021)

Check if its taking more system resources compare to your older antivirus and check how many false positives and pop ups it gives.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 21, 2021)

Bitdefender Free has started showing popups that it will be discontinued soon


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 21, 2021)

shreeux said:


> *Done...I will run at least one-week trial version...Need to check any specific parameters?*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/NKUEDEa.jpg


Don't buy total security. Internet security is more than enough.
Try both Kaspersky and bitdefender internet security trial first.
For understanding usage pattern.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 21, 2021)

anyone purchased Bitdefender products from bitdefender.in ? prices are different from bitdefender.com


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2021)

I used Bitdefender Total Security paid for 3yrs and never faced any slowdown or performance issues. May be because I was using SSD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I used Bitdefender Total Security paid for 3yrs and never faced any slowdown or performance issues. May be because I was using SSD.


Everyone's windows pc is different(hardware+software+settings), what works on one's own system may not work similarly on another system. For antivirus it is always recommended to try on your own system first to see its performance.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2021)

@shreeux  : Try the Trial version first and then see it works for your system.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> @shreeux  : Try the Trial version first and then see it works for your system.


YES


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> @shreeux  : Try the Trial version first and then see it works for your system.



Installed...Let's see

*i.imgur.com/tQFmWqp.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2021)

Why too much source running?

*i.imgur.com/Lw0ViZq.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Why too much source running?


It is kind of standard nowadays, my avira pro antivirus only also runs 10 processes & yours is antivirus+internet security.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2021)

You can remove the VPN service if you don't want plus other unwanted services.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> You can remove the VPN service if you don't want plus other unwanted services.



After uninstalling Kaspersky Total Security...Again show popups


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2021)

shreeux said:


> After uninstalling Kaspersky Total Security...Again show popups


From where did you install this kaspersky version as language should be English?


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> From where did you install this kaspersky version as language should be English?


it was a previously paid installation link from Amazon...Now after it expired...now running Bitdefender Internet Security trail version


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> @shreeux  : Try the Trial version first and then see it works for your system.



Now, I seen there is no single pause or stop button in Bitdefender Internet Security


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2021)

What about ESET NOD AV?

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> What about ESET NOD AV?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Not tried till now...After trail end BIS...I will try...Bit costly compare to others


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Not tried till now...After trail end BIS...I will try...Bit costly compare to others


I used to use ESET NOD long back but don't know about now.

I think using any thing which is light on resources or does not use much processing power is always recommended but it needs to detect or stop most of the viruses though.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> I used to use ESET NOD long back but don't know about now.
> 
> I think using any thing which is light on resources or does not use much processing power is always recommended but it needs to detect or stop most of the viruses though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


High Detection Rate + Less Processing Power.......Anything?


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 24, 2021)

shreeux said:


> After uninstalling Kaspersky Total Security...Again show popups


Use Kaspersky removal tool from their official Website.
Every software company provides their own complete software removal tool. Ms office, Kaspersky, Norton etc etc


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 24, 2021)

shreeux said:


> High Detection Rate + Less Processing Power.......Anything?


Avira.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 24, 2021)

i tried avira last year twice and it showed a lot of false positives - even 3-4 times when i was downloading a large video file using IDM, it blocked a segment as virus. then i started using bitdefender free which worked fine but now they are going to discontinue it, so might switch to BIS.
i am also looking for a lightweight av for the laptop as it has Pentium N4200 / 4GB / Sata SSD.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 24, 2021)

Antivirus software can be kinky to remove, make sure to remove everything with kaspersky in control panel for proper removal. @shreeux


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Use Kaspersky removal tool from their official Website.
> Every software company provides their own complete software removal tool. Ms office, Kaspersky, Norton etc etc


Kaspersky & Norton are heavy on resources. It's better to use the default windows AV tools released every month.
Avira is low on detection so I used to use ESET NOD but this is very cumbersome once when we want to remove it.

I don't know now as they might have made improvements though.

We can buy yearly subscriptions from ESET NOD. I used to see their disks for sale in Secunderabad CTC long back in 2015s or so.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Use Kaspersky removal tool from their official Website.
> Every software company provides their own complete software removal tool. Ms office, Kaspersky, Norton etc etc


I used Revo Uninstaller and Cleaned by CCleaner & Privaser completely. But again facing issues


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Avira.


Not shown in Amazon & Flipkart...Why?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2021)

shreeux said:


> I used Revo Uninstaller and Cleaned by CCleaner & Privaser completely. But again facing issues


Don't download any p2p softwares and use them. I just format when ever I face any such Uninstall issues.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Not shown in Amazon & Flipkart...Why?


Buy from Avira website itself. I bought CCLEANER from its own website.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buy from Avira website itself. I bought CCLEANER from its own website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Avira more expensive compare to others


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> I bought CCLEANER from its own website.


Why would you buy malware?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why would you buy malware?


This is not malware its a software to remove junk files right.
Its called CCLEANER.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 25, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> This is not malware its a software to remove junk files right.


I know what it is, or at least what it used to be and should be.

*www.pcworld.com/article/407364/ccleaner-downloads-infected-malware.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> This is not malware its a software to remove junk files right.
> Its called CCLEANER.


It was once hacked to spread malware.
*www.kaspersky.com/resource-center/threats/ccleaner-malware


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I know what it is, or at least what it used to be and should be.
> 
> *www.pcworld.com/article/407364/ccleaner-downloads-infected-malware.html


I used since many years and its very good until now.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 25, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Don't download any p2p softwares and use them. I just format when ever I face any such Uninstall issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Yes. It is a Best solution but not always.
Backing up files, settings, windows installation takes time,
If you have that much of time you can do format.

And those uninstall software tools are different.
I was talking about these..
*support.kaspersky.com/common/uninstall/1464*www.bitdefender.com/uninstall/
Complete list
*www.bitdefender.com/consumer/support/answer/2625/
Office
*support.microsoft.com/en-us/office/uninstall-office-from-a-pc-9dd49b83-264a-477a-8fcc-2fdf5dbf61d8


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 25, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Not shown in Amazon & Flipkart...Why?


I don't know.
Someone mentioned Avira pro earlier.
Ask @whitestar_999


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> I used since many years and its very good until now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Same here, me too using many years CCLEANER...Now  using additionally Privazer
For uninstall Revo Uninstaller Pro


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Yes. It is a Best solution but not always.
> Backing up files, settings, windows installation takes time,
> If you have that much of time you can do format.




Nowadays, Windows Installation less time 20-25mins only via USB.

After Installation...Installing each software updated one by one and settings as per my convenience takes half a day.,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> I don't know.
> Someone mentioned Avira pro earlier.
> Ask @whitestar_999


Avira seems to have stopped selling via official channels on amazon/flipkart probably because they have been bought by Norton recently.
@shreeux


----------



## monkey (Jan 7, 2022)

New version of Norton 360 installs a crypto miner on your PC by default

Its time to say goodbye to Norton 360???


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2022)

monkey said:


> New version of Norton 360 installs a crypto miner on your PC by default
> 
> Its time to say goodbye to Norton 360???


I bid goodbye to it at my MSI laptop,that cane preinstalled with it. I am using Avira Pro(PAID Ver.) and am satisfied.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 7, 2022)

kg11sgbg said:


> I bid goodbye to it at my MSI laptop,that cane preinstalled with it. I am using Avira Pro(PAID Ver.) and am satisfied.


how is the false positive scene in pro? i tried free version twice and both times it blocked one segment of some different videos getting downloaded using idm. after this i unblocked / excluded it and after download, the videos were perfectly fine.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> how is the false positive scene in pro? i tried free version twice and both times it blocked one segment of some different videos getting downloaded using idm. after this i unblocked / excluded it and after download, the videos were perfectly fine.


Never faced any issue of false positive.
It blocked what it deemed inappropriate, which may not be a virus, but some adware of sort.
As for AV engine it is very good after Kaspersky/Bitdefender. At least not a resource eater like Bitdefender.


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 15, 2022)

free 6 month Bitdefender Total Security 2021 license

*www.bitdefender.de/media/html/consumer/new/get-your-180-day-trial-opt/index.html
1. Go to the the offer page, fill out the form, confirm that you are not a robot and click " GET 180 DAYS FREE ". 
2. Enter your details and create an account. 
3. Confirm the creation of an account in the received letter by clicking on the button.
4. Then, click " Protect this device ".


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> free 6 month Bitdefender Total Security 2021 license
> 
> *www.bitdefender.de/media/html/consumer/new/get-your-180-day-trial-opt/index.html
> 1. Go to the the offer page, fill out the form, confirm that you are not a robot and click " GET 180 DAYS FREE ".
> ...


For my exiting Bitdefender expires in 6 days...So I should uninstall?


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> free 6 month Bitdefender Total Security 2021 license
> 
> *www.bitdefender.de/media/html/consumer/new/get-your-180-day-trial-opt/index.html
> 1. Go to the the offer page, fill out the form, confirm that you are not a robot and click " GET 180 DAYS FREE ".
> ...



Which one to select?

*i.imgur.com/BgDQmS2.jpg


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 16, 2022)

shreeux said:


> For my exiting Bitdefender expires in 6 days...So I should uninstall?


No. Try after 6 days.
Or try with new account.


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 16, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Which one to select?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BgDQmS2.jpg


Security I think.
I have not tried yet.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Installed...Let's see


After Trail Expired in Bitdefender Total Security...Now installed ESET Internet Security

What I faced problem in BTS:-
Some websites are unable to open...There is no instant pause or disable protection mode



*i.imgur.com/fD8BSpA.jpg


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 26, 2022)

shreeux said:


> After Trail Expired in Bitdefender Total Security...Now installed ESET Internet Security
> 
> What I faced problem in BTS:-
> Some websites are unable to open...There is no instant pause or disable protection mode



do you remember any names of websites blocked? my free version blocks many but allows to continue with ignore warning.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 26, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> do you remember any names of websites blocked? my free version blocks many but allows to continue with ignore warning.


Not Remembered...Compare to Kaspersky more block from ESSET


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 26, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Not Remembered...Compare to Kaspersky more block from ESSET


ok. thanks. bitd free even sometimes says it blocked some part of some page. no error is shown on the page though.


----------



## rockfella (Jan 26, 2022)

shreeux said:


> After Trail Expired in Bitdefender Total Security...Now installed ESET Internet Security
> 
> What I faced problem in BTS:-
> Some websites are unable to open...There is no instant pause or disable protection mode
> ...


I use this one. It still takes around 84 mbs space as compared to gbs of others.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 26, 2022)

rockfella said:


> I use this one. It still takes around 84 mbs space as compared to gbs of others.


How long using this ESSET? Version?
Face any issues?


----------



## rockfella (Jan 26, 2022)

shreeux said:


> How long using this ESSET? Version?
> Face any issues?


3+ years paid version. No issues.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2022)

ESET is good and low on resources. But costlier than Bitdefender & Other AV.
On Amazon a 3yrs license of ESET is 1300 where as for Bitdefender is only 500.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 1, 2022)

*www.tomsguide.com/news/fake-2fa-app-vultur-android-malware
For Android, free cleaners/Boosters/Antivirus are not recommended for this reason.
Before this a very famous cheetah cleaner was also found to be doing the same thing.

Unfortunately I have a realme phone with a unremovable cleaner in built. It has been clearly mentioned in the app that it uses technology from cheetah mobile. I have disabled it but I don't think that does much.

And for 2fa, trust none other than Google authenticator or Microsoft authenticator.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 1, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> And for 2fa, trust none other than Google authenticator or Microsoft authenticator.



Avoid: Authy or Google Authenticator.
*www.privacytools.io/#2fa


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 1, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Avoid: Authy or Google Authenticator.
> *www.privacytools.io/#2fa




It is one of those sites that is targeting against everything of Google or apple, even maps, iCloud and drive, so if one wants to go anti-google, which is good in a way then sure to proceed. 

Authenticator stores the codes in the device instead of cloud. Using authenticator is still better then some shady app which may expose the codes online or store in a poorly secured database.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 1, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Avoid: Authy or Google Authenticator.
> *www.privacytools.io/#2fa


I use okta for work, and Microsoft Authenticator for personal usage.


----------



## rockfella (Feb 2, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> ESET is good and low on resources. But costlier than Bitdefender & Other AV.
> On Amazon a 3yrs license of ESET is 1300 where as for Bitdefender is only 500.


*www.amazon.in/NOD32-Antivirus-Emai...s=software&sprefix=nod+32,software,356&sr=1-6
NOD32 3 years Rs. 649.





This is really epic in these times if you ask me. 83.32 MB. Avast Avira have gone in Gbs suddenly. They were also low on resources years ago, not anymore.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2022)

@rockfella : This is ESET Antivirus  which is cheaper. What I am comparing is ESET IS with other brands.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 2, 2022)

i have even installed eset mobile security on my android phone-it has quite a few useful features,so i am thinking of going for the paid version.On amazon the paid license for eset mobile is just 150 for 1 yr.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2022)

rockfella said:


> Avast Avira have gone in Gbs suddenly.


A majority of that is likely virus/malware definitions along with multiple backups of many things to avoid potential system issues probably because of win 10 working.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> i have even installed eset mobile security on my android phone-it has quite a few useful features,so i am thinking of going for the paid version.On amazon the paid license for eset mobile is just 150 for 1 yr.


Do we need Antivirus for Mobile ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 3, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Do we need Antivirus for Mobile ?


I don't think so.
But I use CCleaner for both PC & Mobile.
Fully registered versions for both.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockfella (Feb 3, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> A majority of that is likely virus/malware definitions along with multiple backups of many things to avoid potential system issues probably because of win 10 working.


or/and just ads/promotions IDK. Nod32 works great for me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 3, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Do we need Antivirus for Mobile ?


No, just install apps from trusted sources and don't let anyone have (remote) access to your devices.


bssunilreddy said:


> But I use CCleaner for both PC & Mobile.


Again, why would you buy MALWARE?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 3, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No, just install apps from trusted sources and don't let anyone have (remote) access to your devices.
> 
> Again, why would you buy MALWARE?


No Its not a malware its just so much useful.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2022)

^^TDF need auto spammer detector & removal tool.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2022)

rockfella said:


> or/and just ads/promotions IDK. Nod32 works great for me.


Those won't even add up to a few dozen MBs. On my laptop avira antivirus pro has around 150mb local definitions, 150mb backup files, 100mb log files & 130mb software update files. These are excl the core program files, in total avira antivirus pro takes around 1GB on my system which incl program files folder & program data folder in C drive.


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 8, 2022)

any major  advanatage of using malwarebytes paid version..versus the free version


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> any major  advanatage of using malwarebytes paid version..versus the free version


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2022)

If you want a Lifetime License and no annual subscription then buy the K7 Ultimate Security Infinite Edition which supports up to 5 devices

*www.amazon.in/K7-Ultimate-Security...87385&sprefix=k7+lifetime,aps,192&sr=8-2&th=1
You can share it with 4 other friends and divide the price.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 20, 2022)

In last 2 months I tested Kaspersky, Avira, Avast, K7. Only Avira was mediocre, Both kaspersky and Avast were resource hogs. Now I am confused b/w K7 or NOD32. Which of them is more WFM?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 20, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> No Its not a malware its just so much useful.


ccleaner used to come bundled with some kind of spyware/adware a while ago-i dont know whether they are still continuing this practice or has changed it in recent years.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> In last 2 months I tested Kaspersky, Avira, Avast, K7. Only Avira was mediocre, Both kaspersky and Avast were resource hogs. Now I am confused b/w K7 or NOD32. Which of them is more WFM?



Same here...Used Kaspersky, Bitdefender, Esset...I comfort with Kaspersky only


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2022)

Finally Back to Kaspersky...

*i.imgur.com/qOZVqz1.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> ccleaner used to come bundled with some kind of spyware/adware a while ago-i dont know whether they are still continuing this practice or has changed it in recent years.


It didn't come with spyware by choice, its main server was hacked & hackers put malware in the latest installer versions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> In last 2 months I tested Kaspersky, Avira, Avast, K7. Only Avira was mediocre, Both kaspersky and Avast were resource hogs. Now I am confused b/w K7 or NOD32. Which of them is more WFM?


Nod32 is usually the lightest as per "users' online comments" but as always when it comes to windows AV there is no guarantee of performance before actually using it first on the windows system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> In last 2 months I tested Kaspersky, Avira, Avast, K7. Only Avira was mediocre, Both kaspersky and Avast were resource hogs. Now I am confused b/w K7 or NOD32. Which of them is more WFM?


Which one did u like more K7 or Nod32 ?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 21, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Which one did u like more K7 or Nod32 ?



Both performed equally good. But I am going with NOD32 for 3 users/1 year


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2022)

primeabgb.com is detected as trojan in malwarebytes premium. Can anyone confirm if its true or its a false positive.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 2, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> primeabgb.com is detected as trojan in malwarebytes premium. Can anyone confirm if its true or its a false positive.


Their mobile site is changed, as I searched earlier today.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> primeabgb.com is detected as trojan in malwarebytes premium. Can anyone confirm if its true or its a false positive.


It is not so rare, in the past mdcomputers & vedant sites too have been detected by antivirus because of the presence of mining script in their webpage code.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 4, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is not so rare, in the past mdcomputers & vedant sites too have been detected by antivirus because of the presence of mining script in their webpage code.


That is exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2022)

There was a separate thread also on the same website infection issue


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 4, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is not so rare, in the past mdcomputers & vedant sites too have been detected by antivirus because of the presence of mining script in their webpage code.


How to even notice these things? Can Firefox Chrome block these scripts by default?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 4, 2022)

I use Microsoft Edge and I never got any alerts when I am visiting these sites as I use windows defender only. Maybe they are false positives.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 4, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> How to even notice these things? Can Firefox Chrome block these scripts by default?


There is option in Firefox for that. But don't know if it works.
*github.com/xd4rker/MinerBlockSetting under "Enhanced Tracking Protection" for Firefox Mobile.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 4, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> There is option in Firefox for that. But don't know if it works.
> *github.com/xd4rker/MinerBlockSetting under "Enhanced Tracking Protection" for Firefox Mobile.


Nice. But last updated is 3 years ago so I am not confident about this.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 4, 2022)

Keepsolid VPN premium account for a year!

Go to this url and sign up:
*my.keepsolid.com/signup/
Use disposable Email or Any working Email:
*temp-mail.org/en/
Then login into your account via this url:
*my.keepsolid.com/account/
And redeem this code:



Spoiler



StopRussianAggression


I couldn't find proper VPN discussion thread.
So posted here.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 4, 2022)

clearvpn too is providing similar offer but that vpn crashes too much so i uninstalled that. does this one work properly?


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 4, 2022)

is there anyone who uses any security software/antivirus on their mobile?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> is there anyone who uses any security software/antivirus on their mobile?


not me


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 4, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> is there anyone who uses any security software/antivirus on their mobile?


i tried twice - bd mobile and jiosecurity. jiosecurity occassionally showed some prompts to delete some temp files etc. and then after some time it became silent spectator - no prompts at all. i removed it. bd behaved like that only. just for fun, i checked 3-4 times manually and then uninstalled it.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 4, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> is there anyone who uses any security software/antivirus on their mobile?


No need


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> How to even notice these things? Can Firefox Chrome block these scripts by default?


Any good AV nowadays(incl MS defender on win 10/11) should be able to block such scripts.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 5, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Keepsolid VPN premium account for a year!
> 
> Go to this url and sign up:
> *my.keepsolid.com/signup/
> ...


HOTSPOTSHIELD VPN PREMIUM (PROMO UK)

IP: UKRAINE  [Mandatory] (use Ukraine VPN)

LINK: Account

1. REGISTER ON THE PROMO LINK WITH REAL GMAIL (Create New Gmail or use existing)

2. CHECK 'ACCOUNT INFO' > PLAN: PREMIUM

3. DOWNLOAD HOTSPOTSHIELD VPN
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hotspotshield.android.vpn


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 5, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> HOTSPOTSHIELD VPN PREMIUM (PROMO UK)
> 
> IP: UKRAINE  [Mandatory] (use Ukraine VPN)
> 
> ...


CLEAR VPN 1 YEAR PREMIUM 

*my.clearvpn.com/enter
CODE: SAVEUKRAINE

NOTE: USE GMAIL

IP - Ukraine (VPN)

@vidhubhushan


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 5, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> CLEAR VPN 1 YEAR PREMIUM
> 
> *my.clearvpn.com/enter
> CODE: SAVEUKRAINE
> ...



Do I need Ukraine ip? It is showing invalid.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 5, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Do I need Ukraine ip? It is showing invalid.


Yes. Forgot to mention.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 5, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Do I need Ukraine ip? It is showing invalid.


it was not needed initially. i registered & got the offer without any vpn. maybe later they added this condition.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 5, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> CLEAR VPN 1 YEAR PREMIUM
> 
> *my.clearvpn.com/enter
> CODE: SAVEUKRAINE
> ...


WINDSCRIBE VPN Voucher

30 GB BANDWIDTH
Sign Up Here : (use real Gmail) Windscribe
Check Email & Verify Account (important)
Sign in and go to Account and Put this Code on "Claim Voucher" Section
CODE:- PEACE
Download VPN Setup, Signin and Use it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2022)

Have you guys tried Bitdefender new FREE Antivirus ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 13, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Have you guys tried Bitdefender new FREE Antivirus ?
> 
> View attachment 21428


I had the paid one, finally decided to just use Win Defender on my new PC as I had to keep BitDefender's Advanced Threat Defense & Firewall turned off for playing games on my laptop. Many say Win Defender + common sense is enough these days.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Many say Win Defender + common sense is enough these days.


And it is true on latest win 10/11 versions.
*www.av-comparatives.org/tests/real-world-protection-test-july-october-2021/


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 14, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> And it is true on latest win 10/11 versions.
> *www.av-comparatives.org/tests/real-world-protection-test-july-october-2021/


AVG, Avast Improved?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> AVG, Avast Improved?


They have been among the best for quite some now from protection perspective.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 17, 2022)

my paid ESET Internet AV finishing its one yr with me...do i continue with it..or change.BTW it never ever gave me a problem whatsoever


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 17, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> my paid ESET Internet AV finishing its one yr with me...do i continue with it..or change.BTW it never ever gave me a problem whatsoever


Use normal windows defender......... etc....
*geek.digit.in/community/index.php?posts/2415821


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 17, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> my paid ESET Internet AV finishing its one yr with me...do i continue with it..or change.BTW it never ever gave me a problem whatsoever


continue


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2022)

*www.gadgetsnow.com/featured/explai..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=toiweb_hpwidget


----------



## mitraark (Apr 21, 2022)

I have a "ahem" version of Windows installed in a work PC. After start up, a very brief (less than a sec) pop up flashed on the screeen. Turns out the default search engine is changed to "searchnet" something on every startup. I couldn't find any application or entries in startup regarding this. Anyone faced any similar issue and can help me with removing such stuff from the PC ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 21, 2022)

mitraark said:


> I have a "ahem" version of Windows installed in a work PC. After start up, a very brief (less than a sec) pop up flashed on the screeen. Turns out the default search engine is changed to "searchnet" something on every startup. I couldn't find any application or entries in startup regarding this. Anyone faced any similar issue and can help me with removing such stuff from the PC ?


Seems like a typical virus or malware. Not sure if Win Defender works as intended on "ahem" copies. OEM Win10 keys are very cheap, use those.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 21, 2022)

mitraark said:


> I have a "ahem" version of Windows installed in a work PC. After start up, a very brief (less than a sec) pop up flashed on the screeen. Turns out the default search engine is changed to "searchnet" something on every startup. I couldn't find any application or entries in startup regarding this. Anyone faced any similar issue and can help me with removing such stuff from the PC ?


run a scan in safe mode using KVRT


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2022)

mitraark said:


> I have a "ahem" version of Windows installed in a work PC. After start up, a very brief (less than a sec) pop up flashed on the screeen. Turns out the default search engine is changed to "searchnet" something on every startup. I couldn't find any application or entries in startup regarding this. Anyone faced any similar issue and can help me with removing such stuff from the PC ?


Check task scheduler and scan with MBAM

Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 22, 2022)

are commercial AV paid versions ok to install..versus manufacturer ones...I mean the former are cheaper as availaible in amazon etc


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 22, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> are commercial AV paid versions ok to install..versus manufacturer ones...I mean the former are cheaper as availaible in amazon etc


What manufacturer ones? If you mean microsoft defender in windows then it is good in win 10/11 latest versions.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 22, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> are commercial AV paid versions ok to install..versus manufacturer ones...I mean the former are cheaper as availaible in amazon etc


Explain.

For instance, McAfee (pre-installed) is worse than Win Defender IMO. McAfee should be the first thing to uninstall. Kaspersky & BitDefender can be considered good but if you use common sense, Win Def is good enough these days.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 22, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> What manufacturer ones? If you mean microsoft defender in windows then it is good in win 10/11 latest versions.


I mean buying paid AV thru the AV manufacturer versus websites selling it cheaper


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 22, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> I mean buying paid AV thru the AV manufacturer versus websites selling it cheaper


Both are same, it is not like some physical product(cloth, shoe etc) which is manufactured differently for offline stores & online shopping sites. You only need to use the serial key from shopping site with the latest installer downloaded directly from manufacturer website for your region(e.g. kaspersky India site etc).


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Explain.
> 
> For instance, McAfee (pre-installed) is worse than Win Defender IMO. McAfee should be the first thing to install  *uninstall*.  Kaspersky & BitDefender can be considered good but if you use common sense, Win Def is good enough these days.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> I mean buying paid AV thru the AV manufacturer versus websites selling it cheaper


Just use windows defender + mbam free version.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 22, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> I mean buying paid AV thru the AV manufacturer versus websites selling it cheaper


in the past some 5-6 years back, twice i purchased box pack (1-2 year old versions) of av from local market at cheap prices. then downloaded latest version and registered with the key in the box. it was almost same price at what online keys were selling.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 22, 2022)

mitraark said:


> I have a "ahem" version of Windows installed in a work PC. After start up, a very brief (less than a sec) pop up flashed on the screeen. Turns out the default search engine is changed to "searchnet" something on every startup. I couldn't find any application or entries in startup regarding this. Anyone faced any similar issue and can help me with removing such stuff from the PC ?


Gen2 releases are trustworthy if you are using them otherwise clean install required in some situations.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 23, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Seems like a typical virus or malware. Not sure if Win Defender works as intended on "ahem" copies. OEM Win10 keys are very cheap, use those.


Its not mine, its in one of the placed i frequent for work, theyve alloted me the PC. Otherwise I would just have installed a Gen2 ISO on it as recommended above.

The thing doesnt cause much trouble per se, but may be it is doing some more wrongs in the background. Issue is the that machine is heavily restricted in terms of usage due to the work policy, preinstalled Norton, Trend Micro, admin rights not given, USB blocked... so the only option i have is to look around in startup/services/processes etc. i guess.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2022)

mitraark said:


> Its not mine, its in one of the placed i frequent for work, theyve alloted me the PC. Otherwise I would just have installed a Gen2 ISO on it as recommended above.
> 
> The thing doesnt cause much trouble per se, but may be it is doing some more wrongs in the background. Issue is the that machine is heavily restricted in terms of usage due to the work policy, preinstalled Norton, Trend Micro, admin rights not given, USB blocked... so the only option i have is to look around in startup/services/processes etc. i guess.


It is most likely an adware which came bundled with some free software & the reason why not detected by antivirus as many antivirus by default don't scan for PUP(potentially unwanted program)/adware. Without admin rights you can't do anything about it either.


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Seems like a typical virus or malware. Not sure if Win Defender works as intended on "ahem" copies. OEM Win10 keys are very cheap, use those.



This might help :
*www.adaware.com/blog/how-to-remove...ination,applications from your Control panel.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2022)

is there AV which can be updated offline? like from usb drive etc


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 10, 2022)

Avg used to have that feature, not sure whether its still supported or not.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 10, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> Avg used to have that feature, not sure whether its still supported or not.


Avast also


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> is there AV which can be updated offline? like from usb drive etc



Avast :
*www.avast.com/en-in/download-update#pc
Bitdefender
*www.bitdefender.com/site/view/Desktop-Products-Updates.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2022)

Can we trust Avast now ? As it had a so much controversy in the past


----------



## shreeux (Aug 10, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Can we trust Avast now ? As it had a so much controversy in the past


Nope...Try AVG for better


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Nope...Try AVG for better


Avast bought AVG years ago, they are practically same with only differences in their UI.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Avast bought AVG years ago, they are practically same with only differences in their UI.


So Big Fish infected Small fish.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 11, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> So Big Fish infected Small fish.


I wouldn't say so as AVG also has its share of controversies before AVG bought them. In fact nowadays it is difficult for even big AV companies to survive, avira was sold twice in 2020 eventually ending up in Norton's hands.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 3, 2022)

is it worth purchasing kaspersky antivirus when kaspersky security cloud's free version already includes an antivirus component? Does the free version work as well as the paid version (ie the dedicated kaspersky antivirus software)?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> is it worth purchasing kaspersky antivirus when kaspersky security cloud's free version already includes an antivirus component? Does the free version work as well as the paid version (ie the dedicated kaspersky antivirus software)?


Just use windows defender and use internet with common sense


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> is it worth purchasing kaspersky antivirus when kaspersky security cloud's free version already includes an antivirus component? Does the free version work as well as the paid version (ie the dedicated kaspersky antivirus software)?


Depends on how kaspersky perform on your system. Free version will obviously lack some features of paid version most importantly being lack of settings to set various exception rules I am guessing.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 3, 2022)

it works rather well on my pc and doesnt cause any slowdowns.How serious are the allegations that kaspersky is in collusion with the russian government and spies on its users covertly?


----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> is it worth purchasing kaspersky antivirus when kaspersky security cloud's free version already includes an antivirus component? Does the free version work as well as the paid version (ie the dedicated kaspersky antivirus software)?


Used all demo-free versions...Take 1 year paid version of Kaspersky Total Security...Again Tried Bitdefender Total Security & Esset...all were annoying
Again purchased 3 year Paid version of Kaspersky Total Security.

*Check Here*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> it works rather well on my pc and doesnt cause any slowdowns.How serious are the allegations that kaspersky is in collusion with the russian government and spies on its users covertly?


Well that certainly is a concern but not going to be an issue at least for a typical person that too an Indian living in India.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2022)

Still have not used Hardware virtualization...If enable in BIOS....will face any issues?


*i.imgur.com/ArgamCV.png


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 17, 2022)

its an optional setting,i dont think it will have any issues. Still if you want you can enable hardware assisted virtualization (vtx for intel) in the bios.On mine its enabled.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2022)

Why does an antivirus need hardware virtualization.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Still have not used Hardware virtualization...If enable in BIOS....will face any issues?
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ArgamCV.png





quicky008 said:


> its an optional setting,i dont think it will have any issues. Still if you want you can enable hardware assisted virtualization (vtx for intel) in the bios.On mine its enabled.



Now enabled in Bios

*i.imgur.com/EIYZ8WJ.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Why does an antivirus need hardware virtualization.


I think it is for those wanting to use their AV within VMs.
@shreeux


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think it is for those wanting to use their AV within VMs.
> @shreeux


Also...Bluestacks need this


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 20, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Why does an antivirus need hardware virtualization.


For Sandbox


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year 2023 to all.

Guys,how about the Vibranium Advance Security?
Now, using as 30days Free Trial,evaluation version.
Is it reliable?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2023)

Just stay with well known brands.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2023)

kg11sgbg said:


> Happy New Year 2023 to all.
> 
> Guys,how about the Vibranium Advance Security?
> Now, using as 30days Free Trial,evaluation version.
> Is it reliable?


Use Windows defender

Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2023)

+1 to Windows Defender (use some common sense along with it, using this setup personally)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2023)

I won't rely completely on Windows Defender as some of the malicious process can get pass through it. Better to use a Free antivirus such as Avira or Bitdefender.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 2, 2023)

Bitdefender was notorious for flagging legit applications. When I was using it few years back, instead of asking me what to do with the application, it just blacklisted it. The application was Rocket League launched from Steam.

Windows Defender + Malwarebyte + Sensible browsing(very important). This is suggested several times by several members here. I follow this diligently now.

I stopped downloading dlls to run ahem games, stopped downloading movies from shady sites and opted for platform subscriptions. Don't go to sites which are flagged by Windows/Malwarebytes. Vet heavily whatever application you want to download and only then proceed to download from official source.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2023)

I can also attest to BitDefender flagging legit games. I had to disable its Advanced Threat Defence to run Rainbow 6 & some other games. I used BitDefender for 5+ years & moved to Win Defender early last year.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2023)

Not able to add Youtube media link here. Why?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 5, 2023)

Zangetsu said:


> Not able to add Youtube media link here. Why?


All links were removed from the forum


----------



## shreeux (Jan 5, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> All links were removed from the forum


Any reason....now look like senseless


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 5, 2023)

I think to combat spam

Staff can clarify @whitestar_999


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2023)

The new Malwarebytes is going to come with an embedded VPN, along with capabilities to remotely scan devices registered under the same license. Its in alpha atm.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> I think to combat spam
> 
> Staff can clarify @whitestar_999


Raaabo removed the ability to post any outgoing links in forum because of huge spam affecting forum's google page ranking. Also, are you/others not seeing this notification on forum.




@shreeux


----------



## shreeux (Jan 6, 2023)

whitestar_999 said:


> Raaabo removed the ability to post any outgoing links in forum because of huge spam affecting forum's google page ranking. Also, are you/others not seeing this notification on forum.
> View attachment 22094
> @shreeux


Already in my thread...media is not allowed...due to a storage issue


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2023)

How to attach youtube links ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2023)

Zangetsu said:


> How to attach youtube links ?


You can't, for the time being just post links after removing http www from the starting part of the link.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2023)

shreeux said:


> Already in my thread...media is not allowed...due to a storage issue


Can you attach a screenshot(just take screenshot using snip & click on edit--copy in its menu & then paste it in post here)?


----------



## TigerKing (Saturday at 5:31 PM)

*Avira antivirus 3 months subscription for free*

*campaigns.avira.com/en/bzd/antivirus/av_pro_trial_rlm


----------

